# Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2008)

Über 95% der Angler sind Männer. Also nur logisch, dass sowohl das Forum vom Anglerboard  wie auch das Magazin eher „männerorientiert“ sind. Bedenkt man, dass aber über die Hälfte der Weltbevölkerung Frauen sind, bleibt die Frage, warum eigentlich so wenige davon aktiv angeln. 

Nun bin ich selber ja nicht nur „Mann“ (dazu noch bekennender „Macho“), sondern auch Angler. Kein Wunder, dass das Thema „Frauen am Wasser“ nicht unbedingt zu denen gehört, die mich „freiwillig anspringen“...

Auf der anderen Seite liest man ja auch regelmäßig immer wieder in den Zeitschriften mal von angelnden Frauen, immer wieder sind es da die gleichen Fragen. Warum angeln so wenig Frauen, wie kriegt man mehr Frauen ans Wasser??

Dazu wird es mit Sicherheit kein Patentrezept geben. Ob und in wie weit man mit welchen „Aktionen“ da Erfolg haben könnte, ist sicherlich auch eher spekulativ. Vielleicht spielt es da auch eine Rolle, dass Männer sich eben gerne auch „vergleichen“, „wettkämpfen“ etc., was vielleicht auch viele oder zumindest einige Frauen abschrecken mag. Neben so „unerfreulichen“ Begleiterscheinungen wie Schmutz, schleimige Fische, töten können müssen etc., was sicherlich auch nicht dazu beiträgt die Damen mehr fürs Angeln zu begeistern.

Die normale Evolution vom Jungen oder Mann zum Angler erfolgt ja zumeist entweder über Familie (Vater, Onkel, Bruder angelt) oder über Freunde und Bekannte. Warum das bei Männern funktioniert, bei den Damen aber eher weniger, darüber kann man durchaus ja mal philosophieren. 

Ebenso darüber, was und wie man etwas tun kann, um den Damen den Einstieg ins aktive Angeln leichter zu machen. Wobei vielleicht für viele Angler der Reiz des Angelns auch gerade darin liegt, mal von der Frau weg zu kommen – Und viele (Ehe)Frauen vielleicht auch froh sind, dass sie mal ein paar Stunden Ruhe vor ihrem Mann haben. Auch nicht gerade optimale Voraussetzungen....

Dennoch haben wir ja durchaus einige aktive Anglerinnen, die sich auch im Forum beteiligen. Wobei ich angesichts manch „heißer“ Diskussionen auch verstehen kann, wenn sich Frauen nicht nur am Wasser, sondern auch im Forum oft eher mal zurückhalten. 

Erzwingen kann man sicherlich nichts – das will auch niemand. Ich könnte mir aber durchaus vorstellen, dass es für viele Frauen durchaus auch interessant sein könnte, einen eigenen Bereich zu haben. Da mir persönlich jeder Absolutismus fremd ist und wir auch weder im Forum noch im Magazin wie in der Politik eine Frauenquote einführen wollen oder gar eine „Frauenbeauftragte“, gehen wir einen etwas anderen Weg.

Daher haben wir diesen Thread eröffnet. Selbstverständlich dürfen dort auch Männer schreiben. 

*Wir werden allerdings beim moderieren ganz verstärkt ein Augenmerk darauf haben, dass dieser eigentlich für Frauen vorgesehene Thread nicht in irgendeiner Art und Weise entgleist, so dass sich unsere angelnden Damen da nicht mehr wohlfühlen würden.*

Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass so etwas Anklang finden könnte. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, haben wir damit auch kein Problem. Wir möchten aber auf jeden Fall den (angehenden) angelnden Damen sowohl im Forum wie auch im Magazin die Plattform und Möglichkeit bieten, ihre Erfahrungen auszutauschen, Fragen zu stellen, zu diskutieren, sich zu verabreden..... Und wie im Forum auch sonst üblich, wird man dann sehen, ob und in wie weit das angenommen werden wird. 

Und bis dahin tackern wir das mal oben fest...


----------



## fritte (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Und als erstes Post gleich mal ein Mann 

Warum dem so ist, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, aber viele Frauen wollen sich auch nicht stunden lang irgendwo hinsetzen ohne einen Erfolg zu haben.
Asl ich meinen Schein gemacht habe, sagte meine freundin auch nur zu mir, du bist bescheuert.
Als ich den Schein hatte, sagte sie zu mir, du bist ja total bescheuert, du verbringst die meiste Zeit am Wasser.
Von den Ausgaben usw. mal abgesehen, gab es zwischen durch schon den ein oder anderen Hieb.
Eines tages wollte ich kurz zum Freund ans Wasser, da er keine Köder mehr hatte, da kam meine Freundin mit.
Ich habe immer einen Teil der Ausrüstung im Auto, so auh an diesem Tag.
Ich warf die Spinrute aus, fing nen Barsch und hatte etliche anfasser, naja da meinte mein Kollege, gib Ihr doch mal die Rute.
Gesagt getan, sie bekam eine kurze einweisung, und durfte auswerfen, beim 2 Wurf hatte sie dann Ihren ersten Anfasser und war total heiß den Fisch zu fangen.
Der blieb leider aus, doch dann kam sie beim nächsten angeln zu meiner Verwunderung wieder mit.
Diesmal ging es auf Barben.
Ich sagte, die erste ist deine, also warf ich aus, erklärte Ihr alles ein wenig und da Rappelte es auch schon, es war mal eben eine schöne fette Barbe mit über 3 KG, nach dem Drill, brauchte sie erst einmal nen Stuhl und ne Zigarette.
Aber war total begeistert und hatte so ein dauer grinsen, welches ich eigentlich eher wo anders her kannte ;-)

Da stand der entschluß für sie fest, ich muß nen Angelschein machen.
Wie gut, das wir ja erst Juni hatten und die nächsten Termine erst wieder im Oktober sind.
Also habe ich sie ab und an mit genommen, dann konnte sie mal meine Spinrute werfen, so bekam sie weiterhin ein wenig gefühl für das ganze und wurde auf das Thema ergeiziger.
Wir ließen den Unterricht weg, denn alles was sie wissen mußte, konnte ich Ihr sagen und für die Theorie, gibt es ja das Internet.
Somit habe ich eine angelbegeisterte Frau gewonnen.
Damit ich trotzdem meine Ruhe habe, habe ich das Fliegenfischen für mich entdeckt und kann so auch mal alleine Raus LOL


----------



## Nordangler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Thomas Pech für dich!!!
Meine Frau macht diesen Winter den Angelschein. Es bringt ihr Spaß und sie möchte hin und wieder mit mir los. Ein wunderbares Ding.

Natürlich werde ich weiterhin oft allein oder mit meinen Freunden losziehen. Trotzdem freue ich mich, wenn sie mich an manchen Tagen begleitet und ihren Fisch fängt.

Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Dann kann sie sich ja anmelden und hier auch mitdiskutieren (nur falls es noch niemand aufgefallen ist: 
Auch hier haben bisher nur Männer geschrieben...)..


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Tja, noch ein Mann, dessen Frau Jagd- und Angelschein besitzt. Das Frauen weniger in Foren zu sehen sind liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass sie weniger über die Tastatur kommunizieren als verbal.

Oder dass die Probleme, die wir hier wälzen, für Frauen keine sind.

Ich seh das immer bei meiner Frau, wenn ich ihr erkläre, dass der Köder viel zu hoch/ zu tief ist, die Pose nicht genügend ausgebleit ist, dann fängt sie mit ihrer Montage, wahrscheinlich nur um mich zu ärgern, mehr als ich. |kopfkrat

Wenn sie einen Wobbler kauft, dann hat sie ganz andere Kriterien als ich, letztens hat sie einen in lila gekauft, ich hab mich amüsiert und gemeint, dass der wohl nur was für den Rhein in Köln sei, und was macht sie? Sie fängt mit dem Teil #q

Ich wunder mich überhaupt nicht mehr und gehe davon aus, dass Frauen einfach nur angeln und wir das viel zu verbissen sehen und zu sehr die Technik im Scope haben.

Sie reagieren auch wesentlich emotionaler. Beispiel Daiwa Viento. Ich hatte sie, kurz bevor sie in D auf den Markt kam,  schon mal in den Niederlanden angetestet. Seit der Zeit bin ich immer wieder um die Rolle "herumgeschlichen", hab sie mir aber nicht gegönnt, weil ich z. B. auch schon eine Revo STX mein eigen nenne. Letztes Jahr hat sie dann an einem Tag 2 unserer fängigsten Wobbler durch Hänger verloren. Mir war von früheren Versuchen schon klar, den gibt es hier nicht aber trotzdem in den nächsten Angelladen. Keine Chance. Da sieht meine Frau die Viento für 159 € und schwupp hat sie die gekauft. Auf meine Frage, mit welcher Rute sie die den fischen wolle kam nur ein klares "Eine von Deinen". Seit dem sag ich nichts mehr, vor allem wie ich gesehen habe, was sie an Kunstködern hat. Wenn ich mir mal einen neuen Wobbler leiste, dann kommt jedes Mal "Was willste denn damit?" Mir kommt das so vor als würde sie sagen "Damit fängst Du doch nichts!"

Wie gesagt, Frauen gehen anders an die Angelei heran und, zumindest meine, sogar recht erfolgreich.


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Habe vor kurzen einer Arbeitskollegin von meinen Hobby erzählt und sie war begeistert,denn sie und ihr Mann angeln auch.
Ich kenne aber genug Frauen die mal aus Neugierde mit ihren Freund ans Wasser kommen (wenn die Leibe noch frisch ist),spätestens wenn die einen Fisch berühren : Igitttttt !!!!

Wer Vollgeschieterten Babys die Windeln wechseln kann,den kotzenden Hund liebkost sollte doch vor ein wenig Fischschleim keine Angst haben #6 .


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Und immer noch die Kerls unter sich - bin mal gespannt wann die Frauen auftauchen hier (bzw. ob überhaupt...)


----------



## Patrick S. (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wir reden hier aber über Frauen die angeln. Und was ist mit den Frauen von Anglern die vielleicht kein Interesse am angeln haben, aber aus Liebe zum einem Angler sich vielleicht mal mit anderen Frauen in der gleichen Lage austauschen wollen.

Ich hoffe auch nichtangelnde Anglerfrauen sind hier willkommen...


----------



## Chupa (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Nunja, ich habe meine Frau noch nicht vom aktiven Angeln überzeugen können. Sie kommt zwar gerne mit wenn das Wetter schön ist, aber mag einfach nicht angeln. Einmal hat sie wegen Doppelbiss an beiden Ruten eine schöne 3 Kilo Brasse gedrillt und gelandet, hat sie aber nicht "infiziert". Auf mein Nachfragen hin meinte sie nur das sie eine Frau sei und bei Frauen bekanntermassen der Instinkt des Jägers und Sammlers nicht so ausgeprägt ist. Ich konnte nur zustimmen. 
Ich persönlich denke auch das Angeln bei uns Männern diesen Naturgegebenen Jagdinstinkt weckt den es bei Frauen nicht (oder weniger ausgeprägt) gibt.


----------



## Tigersclaw (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

hi 
mensch thomas anfangs dachte ich, dass es hier ums frauen angeln geht. also welche methoden und köder ihr bei der frauenjagd benutz... 
sorry ich konnt mir das nicht verkneifen 

aber zum thema: Zwei meiner "angelkollegen" haben freundinnen, die erst kürzlich ihren fischereischein gemacht haben. Ich weiß nur nicht ob es aus wirklichen interesse, oder nur aus langeweile passiert is, damit sie nicht nur daneben rumsitzen müssen. Wobei wenn man sich hier im forum umschaut, gibt es auch einige wirklich Angelverrückte Frauen...

die frage die ich jetzt in raum stelle: " wollen wir als männer frauen überhaupt beim angeln?" eh sich jetzt alle auf mich stürtzen, lass mich das mal erklären.
Jeder freut sich natürlich ne frau am gewässer zu sehen, aber grade weils so besonderes is, hätte sie sicher keine ruhe. Einige würden sicher sofort ihren bagger ausfahren. 

Weiterhin is das gewässer meist noch ein ort, wo mann noch mann sein kann.. man grillt, trinkt bier und und und ...is ne art ort ohne frauen.. fuer manche sicher auch ein ort ruhe zum Ausgleich. 
Grade in beziehungen find ich es wichtig, das jeder auch am zeit fuer sich und sein eigenes hobby hat. Wenn man nur noch auf einander rumgluckt gehts meist schief.

Nur stellt euch am vor ihr geht angeln, trefft dort ne frau. Und später rutscht euch das mal beim gespräch mit euer freundin raus.. viel spass beim erklären und der überzeugung 
sicher is das alles bisl schwarz weiß denken, aber ich hoffe ihr wisst wie ichs meine. Ich bin weder macho noch irgendwas in der richtung

ich fuer meinen teil würde es begrüßen, wenn angelnde frauen normal werden würden, als wie jetzt im momment eher als exoten .. verückte . Ich glaube es kommt auf unser verhalten an, ob sich mehr frauen fuers angeln interessieren oder nicht. Ob sie sich wohlfühlen und genauso viel spass haben werden wie wir..

claw


----------



## angel.maus (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ehrlich 
Find ich unnötig .


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Dass es da unterschiedliche Meinungen geben kann, haben wir durchaus einkalkuliert.

Siehe mein Eingangsposting:


> Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass so etwas Anklang finden könnte. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, haben wir damit auch kein Problem. Wir möchten aber auf jeden Fall den (angehenden) angelnden Damen sowohl im Forum wie auch im Magazin die Plattform und Möglichkeit bieten, ihre Erfahrungen auszutauschen, Fragen zu stellen, zu diskutieren, sich zu verabreden..... Und wie im Forum auch sonst üblich, wird man dann sehen, ob und in wie weit das angenommen werden wird.
> 
> Und bis dahin tackern wir das mal oben fest...



Wirds nicht angenommen/gebraucht, kommts halt wieder weg.

Da sind wir schmerzfrei..


----------



## schwerinchris (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Da haste dir so viel Mühe gegeben und nun meldet sich hier keine Petrijüngerin.
War echt schon gespannt auf die Sichtweise von der Venus.:g
Dat wird noch :q


----------



## Jose (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass es da unterschiedliche Meinungen geben kann, haben wir durchaus einkalkuliert.
> 
> Siehe mein Eingangsposting:
> 
> ...



packs einfach weg: 'n frauentrööt.
ha!
glaubst du wirklich, dass angelnde kolleginnen, die sowieso schon im board sind, hier, in einem von nem mann eingerichteten trööt quasi schaulaufen bzw. table-dancen vor nem publikum aus männern?

_"aaaah! 'ne frau!!!!"_

ich brauch keinen catwalk, die frauen hier schon gar nicht.

gut gemeint, mehr aber auch nicht.

nebenbei denke ich, dass angelnden frauen bestimmt nicht 'unter die arme' gegriffen werden muss. eher etlichen kollegen 'eins auf die löffel', wenn man  beiträge liest, wenn mal eine frau schreibt. 
ich sach nur: balz balz.
einfach lästig


----------



## angel.maus (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Jose schrieb:


> nebenbei denke ich, dass angelnden frauen bestimmt nicht 'unter die arme' gegriffen werden muss. eher etlichen kollegen 'eins auf die löffel', wenn man  beiträge liest, wenn mal eine frau schreibt.
> ich sach nur: balz balz.
> einfach lästig



Ja dat trift es genau und die Frauen die hier aktiv schreiben 
sind doch "Mann " genug um mit den Jungs hier klar zukommen .


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> und die Frauen die hier aktiv schreiben
> sind doch "Mann " genug um mit den Jungs hier klar zukommen .


Genau für die ists auch nicht nötig - es gibt aber auch andere.



> ich sach nur: balz balz.
> einfach lästig


Und genau da werden wir rigoros einschreiten.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Welcher Mann mischt sich schon gerne in ein Forum fürs Stricken oder Häkeln oder sogar Klöppeln ein????;+;+;+ (Nicht negativ gemeint)

Auch wenn er etwas von diesen drei Dingen tut, lässt er von denen schreiben, die diese Handarbeit wirklich gut können:g:g:g:g, weil es keine Männerdomäne ist.

Männer sind seit tausenden von Jahren Jäger#6


----------



## Ale (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo,
also, ich bin eine von den "Exoten" am Wasser und denke, daß die Angler des "starken Geschlechts" einfach nur völlig natürlich mit uns umgehen sollten.
Dann kämen wir ihnen vielleicht nicht ganz so exotisch vor!
Grüße Alexandra


----------



## Sally (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo,

mir gefällt die Idee einer eigenen Gesprächsplattform für die angelnden Frauen. Ich glaube aber, das sie nicht soviele schreiben werden, 1. weil die meisten wenig Zeit haben und
2. die meisten Frauen machen nicht soviel Gedöns um's Angeln (Technik-Diskussionen etc.) Merkwürdigerweise fange ich immer mit meiner kleinsten und ältesten Angel die dicksten Fische.
In der Regel gehe ich zusammen mit meinem Mann zum Angeln,
und habe bis jetzt meist nur nette männliche Angler kennengelernt.
Wenn ich aber alleine zum Angeln gehe, möchte ich auch meine Ruhe dabei haben und die Natur geniessen, also keine Belehrungen, Diskussionen und schon gar keine Baggerei. Ich denke dann nämlich nur an fette Beute.

Grüsse Sally


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Das freut mich nun doch, dass sich nun auch einige Damen melden, denen die Idee zusagt - mal sehen was draus wird..


----------



## Ines (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Jose schrieb:


> packs einfach weg: 'n frauentrööt.
> ha!
> glaubst du wirklich, dass angelnde kolleginnen, die sowieso schon im board sind, hier, in einem von nem mann eingerichteten trööt quasi schaulaufen bzw. table-dancen vor nem publikum aus männern?
> 
> ...



|good:

Damit ist alles gesagt.


----------



## williwurm (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

moin moin  das ist gut mein angelt auch :m|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



williwurm schrieb:


> moin moin  das ist gut mein angelt auch :m|wavey:



Na, dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen! #r


----------



## N_S Dakota (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

TSCHULDIGUNG..........

aber hier mal ein wenig machismo........

Bei sieht das so aus. Meine Kindheit war größten Teils Vaterlos. 
(Scheidung und so weiter) 
D.h. seit meinem 13. Lebensjahr bin ich der einzige Mann 
in der Familie. Ich habe eine kleine Schwester und eine 
Großmutter. Bis heute, ich zähle nunmehr 27 Lebensjahre
und mir wusseln diese 3 Generationen Frauen in, um und 
durch die Ohren |bla:|bla:|bla:

ALLES KLAR ???

Meine Mädels sind die besten !!!
Meine Mädels sind die aller besten !!!
Meine Mädels sind die aller aller besten !!!

ALSO !!!
Frauen im allgemeinen können ja auch erträglich sein 
aber meistens empfinde ich Frauen als langweilig 
bis nervig oder manchmal als einfach dämlich !!

Ganz selten mal das ich sagen kann - hey, die Frau ist TOP ! -

Und überall sind Frauen und zwar überall. Während der Arbeit, 
in der Abend-Schule in meiner lieblings Kneipe und und und.....

Ich habe nicht im geringsten Maße ein Interesse daran 
jetzt auch noch irgendwelche Grazien am Wasser zu sehen,
zu hören oder überhaupt Wahrnehmen zu müssen 

In mir liegt das tief empfundene Verlangen nach Ruhe, 
Abgeschiedenheit, ja ganz einfach nach einen Refugium !!! 

Hier meine ich gleiche Rechte für beide Seiten 
oder gehe ich ins LADY-SPA ???|kopfkrat

Meine MEINUNG lt...........


                              .......................- Frauen sind die besten..........................
                                                                      ...........................................die schönsten....................
                                                                        ............................................die tollsten.......................
.............................................aber bitte nicht am Wasser.

  .....................................:g:g:g...................................

 ( LADY-SPA = Fitnessstudio nur für Frauen )


----------



## Aalcaipi (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hola, nun mal eine die nicht so aktiv im AB ist.
Eine schöne Idee die Thomas 9904 da hat, aber... was mich betrifft:

... ich brauche hier keine Einteilung "Männer"/"Frauen". Zumal ich mich hier im AB über aktuelle Fänge ,Techniken und Angelurlaube informiere und durch meinen Beruf kaum Zeit habe hier soviel herum zu doktorn.
... wenn ich mich nur mit Frauen unterhalten will mach ich das in meinem Bekanntenkreis, wenn es allerdings ums Angeln geht, greife ich da lieber auf männlichen Rat zurück.

Wies bei uns abläuft:
 Wir (me and my friend) sind was jedes We unterwegs in Deutschland und angeln. Manchmal nur zu zweit oder aber mit unserer kompletten Anglertruppe. Ich bin meistens die einzige Frau die dabei aktiv angelt.
Die Jungs lassen mich in Ruhe aufbauen, die Angeln fertig machen ohne grosses tamm tamm. Meist bin ich als erstes fertig mit dem Aufbau, da die männlichen Kollegen noch am fachsimpeln sind, welche Schnüre, Köder ect. besser sind.
Während ich also mein erstes Bierchen zische und den Grill zum glühen bringe (was nicht nur Männer, sondern auch Frauen machen), bauen die männlichen Kollegen zwischen all dem Gerede auf. Soviel zum Thema Frauen reden zuviel.  
 Wenn endlich alle die Angeln ausgeworfen und die Zelte aufgeschlagen haben kommt der schönste Teil. Die Ruhe, die Gemeinsamkeit, das Gemütliche und natürlich die Angelei.
 Während die Männer neben dem köstlichen Bierchen weiter fachsimpeln, geniesse ich den Wind um meine Nase und beobachte die Angeln. Gehe nebenbei Spinnfischen oder aber leg den Grill neu auf und versorg meine Mannschaft.
 Wenn dann andere Angler auftauchen, versuche ich meist mich weiter abseits zu stellen.  
 Da entweder dumme Kommentare kommen, man angebaggert wird oder aber ich vollgesülzt werde vonwegen da ist ein Hotspot und es ist besser wenn du den und den Köder benutzt.
 Mein Kommentar bleibt dann bei: “Lieber Angler, ich möchte das Gewässer selbst kennenlernen und ich weiss wie man angelt. Techniken und Co. probiere ich selbst aus. Ich habe aber keine Lust mich darüber stundenlang zu unterhalten. Schliesslich angelt jeder Angler auf seine Weise seine Fische. Und dafür brauche ich nicht zu Fachsimpeln, von alleine kommen sie nicht.”
 Ich schliesse mich dem Kommentar von Sally an. Wir machen einfach nicht soviel Tamm Tamm um die Sache.
 Und zum guten Schluss:
 Wenn ich dann mal sage, “Jungs geht mal alleine los ihr braucht auch mal eure Ruhe vor Frauen” heisst es gleich: “Was fürn Schwachsinn. Du kommst mit.”.  
 Also ich weiss nicht was manch einer hier für eine Frau hat, aber ich weiss, dass mein Freund, sowie seine Kumpels da keine Unterschiede machen, sondern sich freuen, wenn ich den Fisch nach Hause bringe. Und wer nun sagen möchte: “Die würden dir das nie ins Gesicht sagen, dass du störst” der irrt. Warum? Dafür muss man mich kennen...


 Warum angeln so wenig Frauen?

 Also kurz und knapp meine Meinung:
 Warum? Man schaue sich die heutige Gesellschaft an. Da geht es nicht mehr um Jäger und Sammler, sondern um Schönheit, Geld und Ansehen. Traurig aber wahr. Und das haben wir nicht nur der schönen Emanzipation zu verdanken, sondern allen Menschen, egal ob Frau oder Mann.
 Frau reizt, Mann springt drauf an. Frau brauch nur gut aussehen, also warum nasse, dreckige glittschige Fische anfassen? Während sie zum Friseur dackeln, anschliessend zur Kosmetikerin, geht der Mann seinem Hobby nach, falls die Dame abends noch ausgeführt werden möchte, fällt das Hobby leider aus.  
 Kurz: Ich denke es kommt auf die Auswahl des Mannes an, welches Pferd er sich in den Stall holt und was er sich davon erhofft.

Oder aber die Frau hat ein anderes Hobby dem sie nachgehen möchte und ihr liegt das Angeln einfach nicht. Dann heisst es einfach akzeptieren.

  So das reicht erstmal, wünsche euch noch einen schönen Sonntag und hinterlass nette Grüsse an eure Frauen.

So long Aalcaipi

P.S. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen...ich sage nur meine Meinung #h


----------



## N_S Dakota (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Achja, die Frage warum so wenige Frauen angeln ??? 

Naja, vielleicht weil es den Damen nicht zusagt 
von anderen derartig geschnitten zu werden ??? 

Oder vielleicht weil ich für meinen Teil und vielleicht auch 
andere, Frauen am wasser einfach nicht haben wollen ???

Es könnte aber auch daran liegen das Frauen im Tackelshop 
- formaly know as Angelladen - genau so wirken wie Männer 
im Beatyshop ???

Ich denke da halt mal pragmatisch........

Die Fischwaid ist wohl eine der wenigen Domainen
die sich die MÄNNERwelt erhalten möchte und 
auch hoffentlich wird !!! 

- kleiner Gruß an die lieben weich gespülten Ja-Sager, 
ohne Freundin sich alleine Fühler und Pantoffelhelden. :vik:


----------



## Aalcaipi (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Du kannst/kennst es nicht anders Mr. Beauty 

P.S. Ich hab noch einen Tipp an dich Dakota. Wie wärs mit dem Kloster? Da siehst du mal keine Frauen und kannst dich entspannen.


----------



## lale (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



N_S Dakota schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht weil ich für meinen Teil und vielleicht auch
> andere, Frauen am wasser einfach nicht haben wollen ???



autsch! man gut, dass du nicht gefragt wirst..! #h

wenn wir mal davon ausgehen, dass dies kein 'catwalk' oder dergleichen ist, finde ich den thread schon interessant.

warum angeln so wenig frauen?
oder mal anders gefragt: warum gucken mich viele (insbesondere nicht-angler) an, als sei ich irre, wenn ich erzähle, dass ich den angelschein gemacht habe?

ich habe mit 30 beschlossen angeln zu wollen und den schein gemacht. 
und nun kommt die frage: 'warum?'.

fragt eigentlich irgendwer die jungs, warum sie angeln?

ich kann die frage nicht sehr gut beantworten. 
ich hatte in der familie niemanden der angelt, im bekannten- und freundeskreis auch nicht. könnte mir vorstellen, dann hätte ich viel früher angefangen.

dann stand ich da, mit dem angelschein in der tasche und NULL ahnung. 
denn heutzutage ist man in schleswig-holstein in 2 wochenenden durch mit dem schein, und es geht nur um theorie.

ich habe glücklicherweise über das anglerboard sehr nette angler und anglerinnen getroffen, die mir geholfen haben, überhaupt mal einen wurm ins wasser, und in der folge auch den einen oder anderen fisch an land zu bekommen.

das mag jetzt provokativ wirken:
so wie sich einige boardis hier präsentieren könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die frauen in deren umfeld sich lieber anderen themen widmen, als sich von diesen jungs etwas, was angeln angeht, erklären zu lassen. 

und das müssten sie, denn es gibt keine kurse oder so, wo man von a bis z lernen kann, worum es überhaupt geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

So grob kann man also inzwischen schon einteilen:
Es gibt Männer, denen es wurscht ist, ob ihre Frauen angeln. 
Andere hätten es gerne, die Mädels wollen aber nicht.
Und die dritten sind einfach nur froh, wenn sie keine Frauen am Wasser sehen..

Und auch bei Frauen scheint es mehrere Gruppen zu geben:
Die einen (wohl die absolute Mehrzahl) die eh nix mit Angeln am Hut hat...
Die, welche durch ihre Männer/Verwandschaft zumindest das angeln kennen, es aber nicht ausüben..

Und die Anglerinnen, die sich aber auch wiederum unterteilen:
In die, welche keine Probleme mit der "Männerherrschaft" am Wasser haben, und die anderen, die sich da durchaus vorstellen könnten, da einiges anders zu sehen und zu machen als heute üblich....



			
				Aalcaipi schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich brauche hier keine Einteilung "Männer"/"Frauen". Zumal ich mich hier im AB über aktuelle Fänge ,Techniken und Angelurlaube informiere und durch meinen Beruf kaum Zeit habe hier soviel herum zu doktorn.


Kann ich einerseits verstehen - andereseits seh ich das eben auch "politisch":
Wenn 95% der Angler männlich sind, kann man die Zahl der Angler (und damit auch letztlich das gesellschaftliche und politische Gewicht) am leichtesten erhöhen, indem man mehr Frauen dazu bringt, selber angeln zu gehen.

Dieser Thread hier (sofern er einigermaßen angenommen werden sollte) soll auch mit dazu dienen, dass sich Frauen, die Interesse am Angeln haben, informieren und unterhalten können OHNE dass Männer ständig dazwischenquatschen.

Dass Frauen, die schon seit Jahren angeln, im allgemeinen selbstbewust genug sein dürften, um ohne einen solchen Thread auszukommen, ist mir auch klar.

ABER:
Es wäre doch auch schön, wenn gerade die schon angelnden Frauen den vielleicht zukünftig angelnden Frauen da in einem solchen Thread Unterstützung zukommen lassen könnten.

lales Posting zeigt ja eines sehr gut:


			
				lale schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte in der familie niemanden der angelt, im bekannten- und freundeskreis auch nicht. könnte mir vorstellen, dann hätte ich viel früher angefangen.


Dass nämlich zumindest partiell das Bedürfnis besteht an solchen Möglichkeiten wie in diesem Thread hier.

Ob und wie sie genutzt werden liegt wie so oft an den Usern (männlich oder weiblich) selber - wir haben nur die Möglichkeit geschaffen.

Und daher auch gleich nochmal dazu:
Auch ich selber bin ja bekennender Macho - aber das ist zuerstmal Privatsache..

Ich kann daher die Sichtweise von N_S Dakota durchaus nachvollziehen.

ABER:
Dafür kann die "Männerwelt" dann gerne eigene Threads aufmachen. Hier werden wir verstärkt darauf schauen, dass die Frauen die Möglichkeit haben sich ohne Anmache und Störungen austauschen können.

Wundert euch also nicht, wenn dann Postings evtl. zukünftig kommentarlos gelöscht werden....


----------



## Glöckchen (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Also erstmal denke ich, dass einige diesen Trööööööt hier missverstehen - es geht doch Thomas gar nicht drum, dass wir Frauen einen eigenen Thread brauchen um uns mitzuteilen - er hat doch nur ganz einfach die Frage in den Raum gestellt, warum wir uns so wenig beteiligen.

Ich denke einfach, wir angelnden Frauen kommen sowieso - genauso wie wir in jede andere "Männerdomäne" so langsam einbrechen - Stichwort: Emanzipation.

Aber es dauert sicher noch, bis die Damenwelt anzahlmäßig aufgeholt hat. Es gibt sicher genug, die das Naturerlebnis zu schätzen wüssten. Als ich mit meiner Tochter den Angelschein gemacht habe, waren wir allerdings auch die einzigen bei der Prüfung. Es gilt allgemein doch eher noch als "Männerhobby" - viele Frauen haben wirklich das Problem, Fische zu töten und auszunehmen glaub ich. Ich war eher erstaunt, hier im Forum doch so einige Geschlechtsgenossinnen zu treffen.

Ich meine aber auch, es ist gar nicht nötig, ein Problem draus zu machen. Den Männern sei ihre Freiheit am Wasser gegönnt - da müssen wir Mädels uns wirklich nicht ständig dran hängen. Andererseits freut sich der ein oder andere Angler auch, wenn ihn Partnerin oder Familie mal begleitet - auch das ist doch okay. Und wir Frauen sind ja auch durchaus in der Lage allein zum Angeln zu gehen. Männlein und Weiblein müssen sich bei dem "Sport" doch nun wirklich nicht in die Quere kommen.

Und was Thomas noch zur Diskussion stellt: "Wie bekommt man die Frauen mehr zum Angeln?"
Ich vermute, dass die meisten vom Partner oder Elternhaus dazu gebracht werden. Von unseren drei Kindern hat zwei der Angelvirus gepackt - ein Mädel und einen Jungen - unsere Tochter angelt mittlerweile häufiger als unser Sohn. Man kann den Kindern nur vorleben, wie schön das Hobby sein kann - dem einen gefällt's dann, dem anderen weniger (die andere Tochter ekelt sich nach wie vor vor den zappelnden Fischen). Und ich selber hab den Angelschein erst nach der Silberhochzeit gemacht! Solange waren Mann und Sohn - gelegentlich mit der kleineren Tochter - allein dabei. Ich hab sie höchstens begleitet, um mit meinem Hund Zeit am Wasser zu verbringen. Aber dann ist das Interesse irgendwie von selbst erwacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> es geht doch Thomas gar nicht drum, dass wir Frauen einen eigenen Thread brauchen um uns mitzuteilen


Da sag ich einfach mal:
Jein! ;-)))

Die Frauen, die schon angeln brauchen das sicherlich in der Mehrzahl nicht..

Die, welche sich fürs Angeln interessieren, bisher aber dazu keinen rechten Zugang gefunden haben, sind vielleicht froh, wenn sie sich hier bei Frauen informieren können...



> Ich meine aber auch, es ist gar nicht nötig, ein Problem draus zu machen.


Stimmt genau: 
Man(n) und frau sollte das nicht als Problem, sondern als Chance sehen....
;-)))


----------



## Honeyball (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Glöckchen schrieb:


> Ich denke einfach, wir angelnden Frauen kommen sowieso



Dies war zwar jetzt nicht unbedingt das Thema hier, aber da mich eine angelnde und mitlesende Frau so nett darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, wollen wir diese Aussage doch nicht so unnominiert im Raum stehen lassen...:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## lale (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kann daher die Sichtweise von N_S Dakota durchaus nachvollziehen.



wer angst vor spinnen hat, geht halt nicht in den keller, wer angst vor frauen hat geht angeln.. ??

ich finde es persönlich nicht nachvollziehbar und schade.
aber ich gehöre ja auch zu der gruppe, die dieser user auschliessen möchte.

nach meinen persönlichen erfahrungen auf der suche nach informationen im internet finde ich die idee dieses 'frauen helfen frauen' threads eigentlich gut.

aber nach eben diesen erfahrungen meine ich auch, dass es schon ein grosser glücksfall sein müsste, wenn eine nicht-angelnde frau sich hier her verirrt..

meine ersten ab-schritte führten mich in den junganglerbereich, danach in mein postleitzahlgebiet und dort habe ich über einen 'stammtisch' dann die richtigen leute getroffen.

es ist noch immer so, dass ich bei vielen themen nicht mitlese, weil ich keinen zugang dazu finde..
am anfang war das natürlich noch viel ausgeprägter..

die flut an 'informationen' kann jemanden, der eigentlich nur wissen will, wie man eine grundmontage bastelt, und warum haken verschiedene grössen haben, ziemlich erschlagen..

und was die befürchtung der 'klammeranglerin' angeht:
nur weil SIE angelt, heisst das doch nicht, dass ER nicht mehr alleine, oder mit kumpels los kann..
zumindest muss es das nicht heissen..


----------



## Glöckchen (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dies war zwar jetzt nicht unbedingt das Thema hier, aber da mich eine angelnde und mitlesende Frau so nett darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, wollen wir diese Aussage doch nicht so unnominiert im Raum stehen lassen...:vik::vik::vik:




Oje - man (frau) kann hier wirklich nicht genug aufpassen, wie man formuliert..........|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## angel.maus (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich dachte das is nen Trööd für Mädel´s ??

Warum schreiben hier dann mehr Männer ??#c
Oder haben die alle ihre weibliche seite an sich entdeckt ??:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich werde das jetzt mal etwas von den Männerposts "reinigen", es sei denn es kommt was entsprechend vernünftiges und zum Thema passendes und nicht nur (OT) - Gelaber...

Hatte ich ja schon angekündigt...


----------



## forelle03 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@ Glöckchen
Ich glaube du musst dir keine Sorgen u über eine Nominierung machen es gibt grössere Ferkel im AB und dein Zitat war meiner Meinung nach aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.


----------



## Ines (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



lale schrieb:


> ich finde es persönlich nicht nachvollziehbar und schade.
> aber ich gehöre ja auch zu der gruppe, die dieser user auschliessen möchte.
> 
> nach meinen persönlichen erfahrungen auf der suche nach informationen im internet finde ich die idee dieses 'frauen helfen frauen' threads eigentlich gut.



Da kann ich meiner Angelfreundin lale nur zustimmen. Wenn es irgendeine Möglichkeit gibt, andere Frauen zum Angeln zu motivieren, dabei zu beraten, zu unterstützen, zu begleiten, sich zu verabreden  - ich bin dabei! 

Ich weiß selber noch sehr genau, wie mühsam es ist, sich auf einem "Männerterrain" selbst erst alles aneignen zu müssen, wenn man sonst keinen anderen Angler kennt, aber vom Angelvirus gepackt worden ist.

Ich kenne das flaue Gefühl, genannt Schwellenangst, wie es ist, das erste Mal allein einen Angelladen zu betreten - Achtung, fremdes Revier! Oder sich auf einer Mole, einem Strand, auf einem Kutter allein unter die anderen, meist komplett männlichen Angler zu mischen. Da war schon manche Mutprobe dabei. Die meisten gingen gut aus, ich war überrascht. Aber doofe Erlebnisse gab's auch.

Das ist zum Glück vorbei, viele dieser vorher für mich recht fremden Männer-Reviere habe ich mir mittlerweile "erobert". (Frauen erobern auch gerne!) Und es gibt genug nette, aufgeschlossene Männer, die mir dabei begegnet sind, die Tipps gegeben haben und und und. Mittlerweile ist für mich  vieles selbstverständlich geworden im gemeinsamen Angeln mit Frauen und Männern.

Also,  von  daher - nix gegen einen Austausch unter Frauen hier im Board. Ob es gerade in diesem Thread sein muss, darüber bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Zumal ich es recht eigenartig finde, wenn ein Moderator, der einen solchen Thread aufmacht, in jedem dritten Posting betonen muss, dass er ein Macho ist. Das ist ja nun etwas, was wirklich keinen Mann auszeichnet. Was soll das also? Richtig ernst nehmen kann ich diesen Thread von daher schon auf dieser Basis nicht.

Aber: dass angelnde Frauen für angelnde Frauen da sind, gerade unter angelnden Männern unterschiedlichen emanzipatorischen Entwicklungsgrades, und sich gegenseitig motivieren, beraten etc., das unterstütze ich voll und ganz. Gerne auch über PN, wenn mal Bedarf ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> Aber: dass angelnde Frauen für angelnde Frauen da sind, gerade unter angelnden Männern unterschiedlichen emanzipatorischen Entwicklungsgrades, und sich gegenseitig motivieren, beraten etc., das unterstütze ich voll und ganz. Gerne auch über PN, wenn mal Bedarf ist.


Reicht doch schon - und unter dem Titel "Frauen angeln" finden interessierte Frauen auch diesen Thread in Suchmaschinen und können sich dann helfen lassen..

Wenn sich die hier angelnden Frauen immer etwas um diesen Thread kümmern, werde ich mich zukünftig gerne immer weiter raushalten und noch eingreifen, wenns wirklich nötig sein sollte (Posts editieren/löschen etc..)..

Dann wäre die Ursprungsidee des Threads zu 100% getroffen....


----------



## Dart (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Mal eine Frage an die angelnden Frauen hier im Forum.
Wir haben Gastangler aus aller Welt, die angelnden Frauen sind in der Minderheit, aber es gibt schon gravierende Unterschiede. Wir haben eine Menge weiblicher Gäste aus Australien, den USA, aus sämtlichen asiatischen Ländern und auch etliche aus den skandinavischen Ländern.
Liegt es eurer Meinung an der unterschiedlichen Erziehung, oder an traditionellen Kategorien (das Eine muss logischerweise das Andere nicht ausschließen)?
Bemerkenswert ist der unterschiedliche Ansatz, die Männer eher rational erfolgsorientiert, die Frauen eher intuitiv und innovativ und oft erfolgreicher.
Gruss Reiner
Sorry, mal wieder ein Posting vom Mann


----------



## AVS Berlin (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ich dachte das Thema wäre warum es so wenig angelnde Frauen gibt? Wer weis das schon so genau? Ich jedenfalls nicht, war mir auch nicht so bewußt das "Wir" so wenige sind, da ich in meinem näheren Umfeld mindestens noch 10 angelnde Frauen kenne. Diese Frauen sind auch kein "Anhängsel" ihrer Männer sondern aktiv und engagiert in ihrem jeweiligen Verein tätig. Ich denke über "Macho-Sprüche" wie ich sie hier schon lesen mußte stehen wir drüber oder? wir wissen doch von wem es kommt! :q
Gruß Bine


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> wir wissen doch von wem es kommt! :q


Das hoff ich doch ;-))


----------



## lale (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

was mich mal interessieren würde:

was denkt der weibliche teil der boardis zum thema:
'frauen angeln anders'?

angeln frauen anders?

ich selber bin zu frisch dabei, um für mich darüber eine aussage treffen zu können..

aber wenn ich an die verschiedenen 'heissen eisen' in diesem board denke würde mich schon interessieren, wie die frauen darüber denken, zumal ich meine, dass diese sich aus diesen diskussionen eher raushalten. 
wenn meine wahrnehmung mich da nicht täuscht: warum ist das so?

ist es (einigen) männern wichtiger ein 'photo um jeden preis' posten zu können, sich durch ihre einstellung zum c+r zu profilieren, oder sich mit manchmal unrealistisch scheinenden fangerfolgen zu schmücken?

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das, was ich meine so richtig formuliert habe..
es würde mich einfach interessieren, wie ihr zum angeln steht, welchen stellenwert der fisch hat, der große wie der kleine, wie ihr mit ihm umgeht, wie wichtig ein photo ist, wie wichtig der fangbericht für euer 'board-dasein' ist.

über antworten würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Mich würde mal ein guter Rat der holden Weiblichkeit interessieren:

Wie bekomme ich mein Frauchen dazu, zu angeln?

Sie hat absolut keine Berührungsängste, was Köder aller Art angeht. Es kommt schon vor, dass sie nach getaner Gartenarbeit ein beachtliches Arsenal an Würmern, Engerlingen, etc. präsentiert. Selbst Maden sind kein Problem (was mir das Hältern im heimischen Kühlschrank denjbar einfach macht).

Sie kommt mit zu unserem örtlichen Händler und sucht - nach Anleitung freilich - auch schonmal selbständig nach diversen Ausrüstungsgegenständen.

Selbst da, wo ich mich echt überwinden muss, packt sie wie selbstverständlich zu: Aal :v

Sie betrachtet mit großem Interesse mein Tun, wenn es gilt, das Gerät vorzubereiten (ich fummel vor jedem Trip irgendetwas rum - das ist im Laufe der Jahre zu einem Art Ritual geworden).

ABER: aktives Angeln ist partou nichts für sie.

UND: ich würde sie so gern mal dabei haben. Kein Scherz!

Bisher hat es nur einmal geklappt (mein Avatar hat sie geknipst) - aber nach kürzester Zeit war der Schmökerroman interessanter, als meine Angelei.

Also Mädels: her mit den Tips


----------



## AVS Berlin (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo Lale,


_angeln frauen anders?

_
ich kenne jedenfalls keine die anders angelt als Männer. Bis auf die Rutenlänge die bei uns nicht über 11,50 m. sein darf (bei offiziellen Terminen) sehe ich da keine Unterschiede.

_wie die frauen darüber denken, zumal ich meine, dass diese sich aus diesen diskussionen eher raushalten. 
wenn meine wahrnehmung mich da nicht täuscht: warum ist das so?_

früher hab ich auch versucht mich an der einen oder anderen Diskussion zu beteiligen aber wenn man manchmal ignoriert wird macht das auch keinen Spaß. Meistens lese ich lieber die Posting’s und grins mir eins, was meine „männlichen“ Kollegen da manchmal so von sich geben.

_ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das, was ich meine so richtig formuliert habe..
es würde mich einfach interessieren, wie ihr zum angeln steht, welchen stellenwert der fisch hat, der große wie der kleine, wie ihr mit ihm umgeht, wie wichtig ein photo ist, wie wichtig der fangbericht für euer 'board-dasein' ist_.


Für mich ist diese Frage etwas schwer zu beantworten, möchte es aber mal versuchen. Ich bin ca. 35-40 Wochenenden im Jahr am Wasser, meistens beim Mannschafts(hege)fischen mit meinem Verein. Nicht zur Begleitung sondern als aktiver Angler unserer 1. Mannschaft im Verein. Bei diesen Angeln ist jeder Fisch wichtig ob groß oder klein. Natürlich freue ich mich wenn mir ein besonders großes Exemplar an den Haken geht aber was letztendlich zählt ist nur das Ergebnis das die Mannschaft insgesamt abliefert. 

Im Urlaub sieht es da schon anders aus. Wir fahren jedes Jahr nach Norwegen und da wir dort nicht auf „Masse“ Angeln sondern meistens auf den „Besonderen“ Fisch wird auch schon mal das eine oder andere Foto gemacht aber wichtig ist mir das nicht (C & R ist da meistens gar nicht möglich bei den Tiefen).Wenn ich lese das jemand Infos sucht für eine bestimmte Region oder Ort den ich kenne, Schreibe ich gerne mal was oder bzw. wo wir was gefangen haben.

Im Grunde ist es doch nur wichtig dass wir mit Spaß und Freude ans Wasser gehen. Anders als hier im Board hab ich direkt am Wasser jedenfalls noch keinerlei schlechte Erfahrungen mit angelnden „Männern“ gehabt.
Gruß Bine|wavey:


----------



## jufreto0604 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo Ihr lieben Männer,

ich bin mittlerweiler so verrückt aufs Angeln, dass ich, wenn ich die Zeit hätte jeden Tag angeln könnte.
Ich bin durch meinen Mann zum Angeln gekommen.
Die erste Zeit war ich nur mit bei einem Bekannten am Forellenweiher. Beim zweiten Mal habe ich dann zum ersten Mal auch die Angel ausgeworfen.
Da begann für mich dann der Anfang vom Angelfieber.
Ich Sommer diesen Jahres habe ich dann mit einer Freundin den Angelschein gemacht. Heute war ich mit meinem Mann und Sohnemann in einem Angelgeschäft. War sehr interessant, aber die Auswahl an Fischzubehör ist zwar sehr faszinierend aber auch für einen Anfänger wie mich auch verwirrend. Aber die grundlegenden Sachen beherrsche ich ja schon mal. Ich hoffe es schreiben noch mehr Frauen zu diesem Thema.
Schön , dass dieses Thema aufgegriffen wurden.
Liebe Grüße#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Na dann herzlich willkommen an Board.#h


----------



## Rosi (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hi Thomas, dein Ansinnen ist es Leben in die Bude zu bringen. Es ist dir wieder mal glänzend gelungen, was mit Frauenthemen bald besser funktioniert als mit C und  R. Wie hoch ist hier eigentlich die Frauenquote unter den Moderatoren? Nur wegen der Frauenbeauftragten. 

Nicht daß es mich stört, ich genieße das Anderssein unter den Anglern. Mehr hast du toll gemacht, weniger Neid, mehr Augenmerk auf den Sonnenaufgang, weniger auf die Fischlänge. Fangfotos sind was für Kerle. Frauen haben andere Reize. Sie genießen bewußter, lassen eher los, halten nicht so dagegen. Die laß-sie-doch-machen-Mentalität. Wir sind es so gewohnt durch den täglichen Umgang mit unseren kleinen Kindern. (Das war die Antwort an Lale) 

Ich möchte auf keinen Fall werden wie ein ganzer Kerl!  ( @Thomas, das wär noch ein Thema für Frauen: Wie stellt ihr euch einen ganzen Kerl vor und warum wollt ihr nicht so sein, oder wollt ihr doch?)
Ich finde es nicht wichtig zu allem seinen Senf dazu zu geben. Klärt das unter euch mit der Anzahl Kugellager im Röllchen, mit der Combo zum leichten Spinnen, dem Abstand zwischen Tank und Motor oder dem Kuhwiesenwaller ( einem Eimer ähnlich). Was können Männer schwatzhaft sein! 

@Bine wenn du deinen Namen änderst und ein Avatar zeigst wie Aalcaipi, hast du bestimmt keine Probleme mehr mit Ignoranten.

@Wolkenkrieger, vielleicht hat deine Frau einfach keinen Bock sich mit dir zu messen? Keine Lust auf Spiele um die Augenhöhe. Denn Vergleiche kommen garantiert.


----------



## Ines (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Fragen über Fragen - 

- wie kriege ich meine Frau zum Angeln? 

Weiß ich nicht. Ich glaube auch, das funktioniert nicht, wenn sie selbst nicht von sich aus "angebissen" hat.
Mein Mann angelt auch nicht. Und obwohl er schon mitgekommen ist und auch schon so manchen dicken Dorsch gedrillt hat, es ist eben nicht sein Ding. 
Oder? Ein bißchen Hoffnung habe ich noch auf den langsamen Gewöhnungsprozess. Bei manchen dauert es ja manchmal etwas länger, bis sie ihre Leidenschaft entdeckt haben. 
Aber ein Minimalinteresse, es zumindest gelegentlich mal wieder zu versuchen, muss wohl schon da sein. 
Ansonsten - der/die eine angelt, der/die andere eben nicht. 
Hauptsache, er/sie lässt seine angelnde bessere Hälfte dann auch mal alleine losziehen.

- Frauen angeln anders? 

Weiß ich auch nicht. Bei mir ist es der Kick, der Adrenalinstoß, wenn der Biss kommt. Und der Sammlertrieb: möglichst viele unterschiedliche Fische schon mal gefangen zu haben - von Grundel und Seeskorpion über Wittling bis hin zum Riesenpollack. Und natürlich die Süßwasserpalette dazu.
Und mich ab und zu mal mit einem echten "Angeberfisch" ablichten zu lassen, dagegen habe ich auch nichts. 
Aber es ist trotzdem nichts zum Profilieren, sondern eher etwas für mich - _mein_ Hobby, das _mich_ glücklich macht. Nichts um mich in irgendwelchen C+R-Diskussionen oder sonstigem Gezänk hervortun zu müssen.
Ist das anders als bei Männern? Glaube ich auch nicht. Ist mir eigentlich auch egal.
Ich möchte am Wasser akzeptiert werden. Das genügt mir, und hier in Hamburg ist das auch so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> Hi Thomas, dein Ansinnen ist es Leben in die Bude zu bringen. Es ist dir wieder mal glänzend gelungen, was mit Frauenthemen bald besser funktioniert als mit C und R.


Danke ;-))



> Wie hoch ist hier eigentlich die Frauenquote unter den Moderatoren?


Liegt mit fast 10% höher als im realen Anglerleben der Frauenanteil mit ca. 5% ...



> ( @Thomas, das wär noch ein Thema für Frauen: Wie stellt ihr euch einen ganzen Kerl vor und warum wollt ihr nicht so sein, oder wollt ihr doch?)


Mach doch son Thema auf ;-)))


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Also - meine Freundin begleitet mich so oft es nur geht zum Angeln und hat auch selber Spaß daran bekommen!

Ende des Jahres macht sie selbst Ihre Prüfung und ab nä. Jahr liegen dann vier Ruten im Rhein, statt zwei!

;O)

Das ist doch ein echter Wettbewerbsvorteil, oder???

Hehe...ob ich mich auch noch so darüber freue, wenn sie immer fängt und ich ich nicht, werde ich posten!

;O)

Ich find´s toll, wenn man auch ein gemeinsames Hobby hat, kann aber auch diejenigen Verstehen, die als Mann (oder Frau) ihren Freiraum im Rahmen des Hobbies suchen und diesen bewußt ohne Partner geniessen wollen!

Bei mir ist das anders und ich verbringe gerne mit meiner Freundin die Zeit am Wasser!

Also - ein jeder so wie er / sie mag!

Fish on!

ernie


----------



## Kleines Fischlein (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Interessantes Thema, ich habe jetzt ganze 4 Seiten gelesen und weiß garnicht mehr so richtig was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte. 
Als ich meinen Mann kennenlerte, latschte ich auch nur immer mit ans Wasser weil ich nicht alleine zu Hause sein wollte. Ich durfte auch mal die Rute auswerfen, es machte Spass, kleine Fische bissen die er zum Hechten brauchte, er lobte mich, ich stellte mir vor - jetzt müsste ein richtig großer Fisch beißen, er würde staunen-. Das schlechte Gewissen die Fischereiaufseher könnten jetzt hinter mir stehen veranlassten mich so schnell wie möglich einen Schein zu machen. Mein erster Angeltag mit Schein war richtig schön. Kein schlechtes Gewissen erwischt zu werden....ein paar Karpfen habe ich auch gefangen und so habe ich das Hobby für mich entdeckt. Ich bin mit meinem Mann sehr viel am Wasser und wenn ich sage ich komme nicht mit, dann will er auch nicht. ( na wer kocht denn dann Kaffee #cund macht das Süppchen warm? #c). Die ertse Zeit hat er auch immer wieder rumbestimmen wollen wie ich die Montagen zusammenbauen soll, das war und ist mir auch heute immernoch egal. Ich bastel und angel wie ich gerade denke es sei gut so und meistens habe ich dann den dicken am Haken wobei er dann immer mit den Kopf schüttelt. Nicht weil er es mir nicht gönnt...nein , sondern wie und mit welcher einfachen zusammengebastelten montage ich den Fisch gefangen habe. 
Manchmal sagen auch vorbeikommende Angler oder Passanten:'' Na mensch hier sieht man endlich auch mal eine Frau angeln''. Ich habe noch nichts negatives zu spüren bekommen über Angelnde Frauen. 

@ Aalcaipi, bei uns ist der Ablauf am Wasser genaus wie bei dir. Aber ganz genau.....als ich dein Beitrag gelesen habe, habe ich mich gesehen...|supergri

So und wenn ihr Männer noch mehr über Frau mit Fisch an Angel lesen wollt besucht einfach meine HP.

LG aus der Lausitz 
Ilona |wavey:


----------



## Sargblei (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Also es gab in meinem Leben erst eine einzige Frau , die die Rute in die Hand genommen hat.
Der Rest war mehr mit Nägel feilen ( kleben ) oder Solarium beschäftigt ....


----------



## Ute (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich habe den Schein erst diesen Sommer gemacht und bin voll dabei.
Dies habe ich letztes Wochenede dem Wasser entreißen können. 

4 ich und 6 ein Freund. Aber den größten hatte ich bekommen mit 3,4 kg. Die Freude war rießig. :q:q:q:q


----------



## Ines (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Petri, Ute, du legst ja gut vor! #6


----------



## AVS Berlin (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Liebe Sportsfreundinnen,
seit einigen Jahren stellen wir hier unsere Ausschreibung Online für ein Angeln zugunsten des „Kinderprojekt-Arche“. Ich hatte immer gehofft dass sich mal eine Mannschaft des Anglerboard zusammen findet. Aber das Interesse der männlichen „Kollegen“ war eher gering. Das wäre doch wirklich super wenn sich stattdessen eine Frauen-Mannschaft hier im Board zusammen findet oder? Die Ausschreibung wird wahrscheinlich im Dezember fertig sein. Ort der Veranstaltung ist der Teltow-Kanal in Berlin, Termin wird der 04.04. oder der 18.04.2009 sein das steht noch nicht genau fest, Startgeld pro Person sind 15,00 € also 75,00 € pro Mannschaft. Die Angelart wird nicht vorgeschrieben, ihr könnt also Feedern, Pickern, Stippen was immer ihr wollt.

Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch auch gerne mal den Bericht von diesem Jahr ansehen.
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20080429...rg-ev-zu-gunsten-des-kinderprojekt-arche.html

Also ich hoffe auf reges Interesse.
Gruß Bine


----------



## Anemone (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Also, da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln...#d #d #d

Liebe Männer - leistet einfach Überzeugungsarbeit und zeigt Euren Frauen doch, wie schön das Angeln sein kann! #6

Ich hätte auch niemals gedacht, dass dieses Hobby für mich in Frage kommt. Heute bin ich meinem Schatz sehr dankbar dafür mich eines besseren belehrt zu haben. :l
Und die Panik der Männer dann evtl nie wieder allein angeln zu gehen ist meiner Meinung nach auch unbegründet. In einer vernünftigen Beziehung sollten Freiräume selbstverständlich sein!!! 

#h


----------



## Panafax1 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Also meine Frau Angelt auch
und so hab ich sie dazu bekommen. Ich hab gewartet bis es ein bisschen wärmer wurde da ich den kanal bei mir vor der tür habe sprich ich geh raus und nach 15m sitz ich am kanal :q hab ich 2 köderfisch ruten vorbereitet und sie dann einfach mitgenommen da sie totalen eckel vor maden hatte hab ich ihr die maden aufgezogen und ihr dann gezeigt wie es geht als sie dann die ersten fische gefangen hat ist sie auf den geschmack gekommen die maden hab ich ihr dann zwar weiter aufgezogen bis ich mal ins haus musste und sie einen fisch dran hatte den musste sie ihn ja auch alleine lösen und weil sie nicht auf mich warten wollte so heiss war sie mittlerweile auf angeln kam sie dann kam sie auf die idee mit einer kleinen zange die mande auf den haacken zu ziehen was auch klappte und so hab ich sie zum angeln gebracht erst mal ein bisschen erfolg und was fangen waren zwar alles nur kleine Rotaugen aber sie hatte welcheam haaken. da sie noch kein angelschein hatte bin ich mit ihr dann nach holland gefahren dort hat sie dann einen visspass bekommen und es ging das erste mal auf zander ich ihr wieder alles montiert und ihr erklärt wofür was ist meine bekannten haben sich über mich halb tot gelacht na biste jetzt kindermädchen und solche sprüche kamen dann aber wir beide haben unser ding weiter durchgezogen ich war die ganze zeit bei ihr hab selber an dem tag ganrnicht geangelt weil ständich die geflochtetne ein einziger knuddel war aber egal dachte ich mir und siehe da nach 4 std hatte sie ihren ersten zander am wobbler ich hab ihn dann Rausgeholtt und sie sollte ihn für ein foto zeigen da hatte sie voll panik den fass ich nicht an und so naja dachte ich lass sie mal tja und heute ist es so das sie sogar öffter angeln geht als ich von ihrer wobbler kiste könnte ich einen kleinwagen kaufen sie fängt mehr als ich was mir aber egal ist bei uns gibt es kein neid zum glück und was noch positiv ist wenn wir mal fisch mitnehmen dann haut sie den fisch aus dem anzug und ich brauch mich um nichts kümmern und seit diesem jahr räuchert sie sogar tja was will man als mann mehr und 2009 gehts endlich mit ihr zusammen nach norwegen 

Also mir braucht keiner zu sagen frauen können nicht angeln meine ist das beste beispiel und dumme sprüche lässt sie sich auch nicht am wasser drücken da gibts gleich konter


----------



## Bobster (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Der letzte Beitrag macht mir Mut !

Vorher etwas Anfüttern; dann
in 3 Sätzen, ohne . + ,

Ich probiers gleich 'mal....


Bobster


----------



## Ute (4. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Bobster schrieb:


> Der letzte Beitrag macht mir Mut !
> 
> Vorher etwas Anfüttern; dann
> in 3 Sätzen, ohne . + ,
> ...



Anfüttern .........
Gut ausgedrückt.:q:q


----------



## Jose (11. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

wie im 'richtigen' anglerleben: keine frauen.
schade um den trööt, ist *doch* 'ne gute idee!


----------



## silke stephani (14. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

"Frauen angeln " Das Thema begleidet mich jedes Jahr in meiner Angler-und Familienpension in Norwegen und hier in Ikjefjord ,sind schon einige Frauen zum leidenschaftlichen Angler mutiert aus Rache.
Und so ist das typische egoistische Verhalten eines Anglers der im Urlaub nicht auf seinen sexuellen Ausgleich verzichten will oder den Urlaub romantisch in die vernebelten Hirnschalen seiner Liebsten legt um nicht irgendwo im Süden in der Sonne gebraten zu werden.
Bei Buchungen erkenne ich gleich den Typ Mann der versucht sein Hobby selbstsüchtig auszuleben aber trotzdem die Gunst seiner Liebsten nicht verlieren will.Aber auf diese Gäste warte ich ja nur allzugerne,weil dann habe ich neues Material für mein Hobby.Gelangweilte Püppchen,die den ganzen Tag,lesend,zupfend,manikürend,weinend,schlafend im Ferienhaus auf ihre Grosswildjäger warten.Die versagend mit kleinen Fängen nach unzähligen Stunden heimkehren und nun Streicheleinheiten von einer verständnisvollen Frau erwarten und schon wieder ihre geliebte Anglerlektüre unter die Nase halten,damit der nächste Tag endlich mit einem kapitalen Fang gesegnet ist ,der Bewunderung von Angelfreunden verspricht.Um endlich in die Gruppe Profis aufgenommen zu werden.Nettgemeinde Ratschläge von mir Zwecks Köder,Tiefen, Plätze ,usw.werden ignorant männlich abgewiesen.*Denn ich bin weiblich !*
Spätestens am 4.Tag lassen sich die manikürten Püppchen zum Grossangriff aufhetzen.Ich packe sie schön, in fischige ,aktuelle Gummimode,damit sie nicht beim ersten Regenschauer allzusehr leiden und verspreche grössere Fänge,wo ich mir manchmal selber nicht so sicher bin ,dass es das richtige Wetter ist für solche Versprechen.Ersteinmal auf dem Wasser geniesen sie die phantastischen Ausblicke die der Sogne-Fjord bietet.Leidenschaft entfache ich anfänglich beim Polak angeln und von manchen höre ich jetzt noch das Greischen und Quieken.Die aufgeregten Hühnchen wollen dann die totale Rache für die vielen einsamen Stunden und starten den Angriff auf Grossleng mit ekligen grossen Fetzenködern .Rache lässt auch Ekel vergessen.Ich selbst verzichte auf meine Angel und gebe Starthilfe beim ersten Einholen der Rachetrophe, meiner neuen Angelfreundin.Am Abend lachen wir über den bescheuerten ,erstaunten Gesichtsausdruck ihres mitgebrachten Beischläfers der nun um eine Angeltour an ihre Fangstelle winselt.Hjertelig hilsen feriehus myren silke


----------



## Criss81 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Danke für den lustigen Beitrag. Meine Freundin und ich haben herzlich gelacht|bla:


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



silke stephani schrieb:


> ...



|muahah:
Ich bin gerade vom Stuhl gefallen, geil geschrieben! 

#6#r

Den Gesichtsausdruck kann ich mir vorstellen! also an ner empfindlicheren Stelle kann man kaum treffen, das ist ja Entmannung pur, wenn der Kerl mit nem 2 Pfund Köhler in die Hütte kommt und seine Angetraute insgeheim den Großleng bezwungen hat. Ihr könnt aber auch was fies sein... |bigeyes:q

Nur nicht übertreiben, sonst haste demnächst nur noch depressive, entmännlichte Jammerlappen, die "den ganzen Tag,lesend,zupfend,manikürend,weinend,schlafend im Ferienhaus auf ihre Grosswildjäger_innen_ warten". :q Und n neues Hobby!


----------



## kingandre88 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Es ist SCHADE das So wenige FRAUEN Angeln.......bei mir klappt´s meist nich mit ner Freundin wenn sie von meinem Hobby erfahren:v...Was spricht dagegen?Wohl nur,das es den meisten langweilig erscheint,zu teuer erscheint,man sich dreckig machen könnte(Würmer,Maden Igitt!!!)oder die Zeitintensivität...Ich würde mir durchaus Wünschen,das es mehr tun werden und wir Angler uns darum kümmern,das es geschiet!!!#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Moin Moin ,
seit doch froh wenn Eure Frauen nicht angeln gehen . 1. wollen sie ihr eigenes Angelgerät haben was viel Geld kostet und 2. fangen sie meist auch mehr als ihr :q:q. Kenn ich alles aus eigener Erfahrung :q:q.
Gut das war ein Joke und ich bin froh wenn Frauchen mal mit kommt zum angeln auch wenn ich wie gesagt dann meist der Loser bin :q . Ist schon klasse wenn man sich das gleiche Hobby teilen kann :q . Claudia ist sogar der Part bei uns der die Kunstköder aussucht . Am Anfang hab ich immer gelacht , jetzt nicht mehr denn sie sucht richtig gut aus :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Rosi (14. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Moin Silke, hast du noch mehr davon?:vik:


----------



## liv (14. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo hallo, ich hab`s doch gleich gefunden...doch das registrieren dauerte einen Moment!


----------



## Ines (14. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Silke, das ist klasse.

Es gibt ja auch wirklich noch genug Männer, die den Schuss nicht gehört haben.

Wird Zeit, dass sich das ändert.
Daran arbeitest Du ja offensichtlich.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Wir hier in Hamburg haben allmählich 'ne Frauencrew zusammen. 
Da müssen wir dann nicht erst in den Sognefjord fahren!

Gruß und Petri!


Ines


----------



## silke stephani (14. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Petri Dank !Hatte noch nie eine komplette Frauengruppe.Eigendlich Schade , wurde gerne die niederträchtigsten ,männerfeindlichsten Sprüche eurer Frauencrew für das übermütige Männervolk als Umkehrreaktion im Ferienhaus aushängen und vorallem eure Fänge.
Ha det!   feriehus myren silke


----------



## Doc Plato (14. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Silke.... wenn Du wüsstest was ich schon versucht habe um meine bessere Hälfte zum Angeln zu bringen........#c Aber super geschrieben! 

Edit: Ralle, lass es!


----------



## silke stephani (15. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Doc Plato,meine Beobachtungen zeigen das Frauen oft Blut lecken in Norwegen ,es beginnt damit das sie mit ihren Kindern auf der Bootsanlage von ihren Männern abgestellt werden um reichlich Ködermaterial zu angeln.Vater kann jetzt ruhigens Gewissens, mit dem Boot das Weite suchen und seine neuen Spielsachen, die grössere Fänge versprechen, in aller Ruhe ohne Kinderquängeln bestaunen. 
Um eine gute Mutter zu sein wird auf der Boootsanlage liebevoll versucht ,den Kindern das Angeln beizubringen,was Vater schon das ganze Jahr versprochen hat.
Mit den ersten gefangenen Makrelen entsteht eine grosse Euphorie und Mutter mit Kindern sind völlig infiziert und in grosser Panik wird nach Hilfe gerufen um die armen Fische von ihren fürchterlichen Todeskampf zubefreien. Völlig entnervt und trotzdem zufrieden mit sich selbst und dem Tag werden die neuen kleinen Angelfreunde ins Bett gebracht.
Du kannst mir glauben manche Frauen stehen am Abend ganz alleine auf der Bootsanlage und geniesen es, in Ruhe ihrem neu entdecktem Hobby nachgehen zu können.
Vielleicht hast du Glück und deine bessere Hälfte wird noch auf eine andere Art vom Angelfieber erfasst.
silke


----------



## lale (15. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@liv
herzlich willkommen!
wenn du fragen hast, ich lasse dich an meinem eher übersichtlichen wissen gerne teilhaben.

@silke stephani
cooles posting! klasse sache! daumen hoch!!


----------



## Ines (16. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Moin Silke,

für niederträchtige männerfeindliche Sprüche hatten wir bisher eigentlich noch keine Zeit.  So wichtig war das Thema bisher nicht...:q:q:q


----------



## goeddoek (16. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Ines schrieb:


> Moin Silke,
> 
> für niederträchtige männerfeindliche Sprüche hatten wir bisher eigentlich noch keine Zeit.  So wichtig war das Thema bisher nicht...:q:q:q




Oder hat das "mechanische dreiundzwanzigteilige Gehirn" das in der "kurzen Zeit" nicht verarbeiten können ? *duckwech und abhauen*  :q :q


Im Ernst - ich versteh das "Problem" nicht #c
Es gibt richtige Frauen, die ganz selbstverständlich angeln, sehr gute Anglerinnen sind und das nicht erklären müssen. Und ebenso, wie es die "Püppchen" gibt muss man zwischen Männern und "Schwxxxträgern" unterscheiden.

Meine Lüdde angelt durch mich auch, fängt teilweise besser als ich und wir haben zusammen Spaß - also ... ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Silke.... wenn Du wüsstest was ich schon versucht habe um meine bessere Hälfte zum Angeln zu bringen........#c Aber super geschrieben!
> 
> Edit: Ralle, lass es!


 
Nee, ich sach nix. Ehrlich. Ich mein, die Versuchung ist natürlich da. Aber ich wills gar nicht.



Nein ich mach´s nicht



Niemals



Nur über meine Leiche




Aber da ist dieser Zwang...




Dieses unglaubliche Bedürfnis, es *doch* zu tun..



Aaaaarrrrgggghhhhhhhh..




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=118749



Sorry, es ging nicht anders.:m


----------



## Ines (16. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Thomas, du Multithreaderöffner!

Frauen, Wurm, Made, unkompliziertes Angeln - da hast Du Dir ja schon einiges ausgedacht. :q#6

Mach doch noch mal einen Thread auf: "Männer schreiben über angelnde bzw. nichtangelnde Frauen." Dann könnte man das hier gut in zwei Threads splitten:

einen für Silke und Co (und mich) und einen für Männer, für die angelnde/nichtangelnde Frauen ein Thema sind.

Wäre eine ganz und gar nicht schlechte Ausdifferenzierung. :vik:

Wenngleich die Männer natürlich auch gerne weiter eingeladen sind, hier mitzuschreiben.

Muss ja nicht alles immer kongruent sein (kann ja auch gar nicht...)|uhoh::g|bigeyes:q|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hab immer ein Auge hier mit drauf: 
Solange sich die Männer im Info/Diskussionsbereich bewegen, lass ich das durchgehen, sobald die Damen angegangen werden, werde icheinschreiten.
Versporchen.


----------



## Honeyball (17. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich werde nie jene Ausfahrt mit der Dieselschnecke vor Flekkefjord vergessen, als meine Mädels, kaum dass sie den Köder abgelassen hatten, sofort ganz Norwegen am Drilling hatten und zwei teure Pilker für immer in den Fjordtiefen versenkt waren.
Was war meine Jüngste da knartschig, dass sie nicht angeln durfte und erst beruhigt, als ich ihr meine Lieblingsspinnrute in die Hand drückte und ihr auf den unten angeknoteten Haken einen Reker aufzog. Ganz ohne Blei sollte es ihr ja wohl kaum gelingen, einen erneuten Hänger zu fabrizieren.
Vater glücklich, weil endlich Ruhe, Kind glücklich, weil damit beschäftigt, in der Drift die Schnur von der Rolle zu lassen...
...Dann der Aufschrei von schräg hinter mir, dann der erste eigene Drill auf Papas Schoß sitzend, der sie festhalten musste, damit sie selbst die rundgekrümmte Rute halten konnte, die Schläge in der Rutenspitze, die fieberhafte Anstrengung den Fisch an und schließlich ins Boot zu bekommen...
...und zuletzt das siegbewusste stolze Strahlen in den Augen über den ersten eigenen Fisch und die größte Makrele des ganzen Urlaubs...







Ein für immer unvergessener Moment meines Lebens, den ich gegen nichts eintauschen würde...


----------



## Doc Plato (17. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ralle, Dich werde ich nicht ins "Gute Nachtgebet" einschließen! :q 

He he, Thomas der Ritter ohne Furcht und Tadel! :q

Honeyball, Glückwunsch zur Tochter! Ich wette das Deine Tochter bald größere Fische fängt als Du selbst! #6:g


----------



## Panafax1 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

wie ich schon beschrieben hab angelt meine frau ja auch wir waren jetzt makrelen angeln das erste mal für sie vom boot aus 
Fazit: ich hab gekotzt ohne ende und sie hat gefangen :q


----------



## silke stephani (17. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ja,Honeyball, dieLeidenschaft für das Angeln habe ich auch von meinen Vater übernommen und nun ist er Schuld das meine Tochter alle Katzen von Ikjefjord mit Makrelen beliefert.
Angler die ihre Familien in ihr Hobby einbinden ,sind grosse Klasse !!
Und angelnde Mädchen sowieso !!
Hjertelig hilsen aus dem heute so verregneten Ikjefjord !


----------



## Ines (17. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Genau! Als Mädchen, die mit Papa Flundern fangen war, hat es bei mir auch mal angefangen. Ich kann nur allen Vätern und Müttern raten, ihre Töchter frühzeitig zu infizieren!#6


----------



## Ute (17. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich werde nie jene Ausfahrt mit der Dieselschnecke vor Flekkefjord vergessen, als meine Mädels, kaum dass sie den Köder abgelassen hatten, sofort ganz Norwegen am Drilling hatten und zwei teure Pilker für immer in den Fjordtiefen versenkt waren.
> Was war meine Jüngste da knartschig, dass sie nicht angeln durfte und erst beruhigt, als ich ihr meine Lieblingsspinnrute in die Hand drückte und ihr auf den unten angeknoteten Haken einen Reker aufzog. Ganz ohne Blei sollte es ihr ja wohl kaum gelingen, einen erneuten Hänger zu fabrizieren.
> Vater glücklich, weil endlich Ruhe, Kind glücklich, weil damit beschäftigt, in der Drift die Schnur von der Rolle zu lassen...
> ...Dann der Aufschrei von schräg hinter mir, dann der erste eigene Drill auf Papas Schoß sitzend, der sie festhalten musste, damit sie selbst die rundgekrümmte Rute halten konnte, die Schläge in der Rutenspitze, die fieberhafte Anstrengung den Fisch an und schließlich ins Boot zu bekommen...
> ...



Spitze.
Mir fehlen die Worte.


----------



## silke stephani (17. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Familientherapeutisch gesehen,müsste das Angeln eigendlich von den Krankenkassen bezuschusst werden und so mancher Psychologe wäre überrascht welche innere Ruhe ,verhaltensgesteuerte Kinder und gestresste Mütter gemeinsam beim Angeln finden könnten.Aber leider in Deutschland undenkbar.
silke


----------



## honeybee (17. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



silke stephani schrieb:


> welche innere Ruhe ,verhaltensgesteuerte Kinder und gestresste Mütter gemeinsam beim Angeln finden könnten.Aber leider in Deutschland undenkbar.
> silke



Moooment....Du bist spätestens dann wieder getresst, wenn der Sohn ständig nur Tüdel verursacht und so tut als wenn er nix dafür kann :q

Aber die Worte des Ehemanns "mit dir geh ich nicht mehr angeln, ich bin ja nur zum Keschern da" entschädigt alles (hatten wir neulich erst wieder) :vik:


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Ines schrieb:


> Genau! Als Mädchen, die mit Papa Flundern fangen war, hat es bei mir auch mal angefangen. Ich kann nur allen Vätern und Müttern raten, ihre Töchter frühzeitig zu infizieren!#6



Dazu gibt es eine wissentschaftliche Studie. Mädchen, die mit ihren Vätern zu eher männertypischen Hobbys wie Angeln und Jagen genommen werden, entwickeln sichzu selbstbewußten Persönlichkeiten, die auch später beruflich erfolgreicher sind.

Unabhängig von dem, werde ich meine Tochter selbstredend mit zum Angeln schleppen und mich freuen, wenn sie größere und mehr Fische fängt als ich.


----------



## silke stephani (18. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

hei,Jana ,treffend gesagt aber ihr seid gemeinsam unterwegs und dein Kind bekommt genügend Aufmerksamkeit ,das ist nicht in allen Familien so.
Und ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch manchmal nur mit zur Schadensbekämpfung und nach spätestens 10 Minuten könnte ich alle beide Nervensägen über Bord schubsen.
Aber wir  müssen  weiter Ruhe bewahren,weiter ausfitzen und warten das sie möglichst schnell gross sind und uns enschädigen für alle Angriffe auf unsere Nerven.
Ha det bra ! silke


----------



## silke stephani (18. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es eine wissentschaftliche Studie. Mädchen, die mit ihren Vätern zu eher männertypischen Hobbys wie Angeln und Jagen genommen werden, entwickeln sichzu selbstbewußten Persönlichkeiten, die auch später beruflich erfolgreicher sind.
> 
> Unabhängig von dem, werde ich meine Tochter selbstredend mit zum Angeln schleppen und mich freuen, wenn sie größere und mehr Fische fängt als ich.


 
Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen und finde deine Einstellung genial. 
Ich denke Selbstbewusstsein bringt uns Frauen im Berufsleben wirklich weiter ,partnerschaftlich wird uns dann unterstellt kompliziert zu sein weil wir uns unsere Selbständigkeit erhalten. 
Aber möglich das Väter Schuld sind für unsere Emanzipation !
silke


----------



## Ines (18. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mädchen, die mit ihren Vätern zu eher männertypischen Hobbys wie Angeln und Jagen genommen werden, entwickeln sichzu selbstbewußten Persönlichkeiten, die auch später beruflich erfolgreicher sind.
> 
> Unabhängig von dem, werde ich meine Tochter selbstredend mit zum Angeln schleppen.



Das Vorhaben lässt sich aber noch ergänzen, später mal:


zum Beispiel der Tochter beibringen,


- wie man eine Bohrmaschine bedient

- Vaddis dickes Auto fährt

- ein Auto mit Anhänger rückwärts steuert

- einen kleinen LKW einparkt

- Vaddis Schiffchen steuert und allein in die Box fährt

- außerdem, auch wenn es Überwindung kosten mag, Papas Liebling allein verreisen lassen, wenn sie meint, sie ist dafür groß genug.

Da kann Lilly noch viel von ihrem Papa lernen, außer Angeln, was sie später bestimmt stark und selbstbewusst macht, jawohl! #6


----------



## Glöckchen (18. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Ines schrieb:


> Das Vorhaben lässt sich aber noch ergänzen, später mal:
> 
> 
> zum Beispiel der Tochter beibringen,
> ...



Dem kann ich nur hundertprozentig zustimmen:

unsere Töchter rangieren unseren dicken Familienbus samt Motorboot perfekt - bei Renovierungsarbeiten scheuen sie vor keiner Arbeit zurück und stehen ihren "Mann" - den Bootsführerschein haben sie natürlich auch - die große auch den Motorradführerschein - usw.

Und ich beneide sie oft um ihr Selbstbewusstsein, wie sie zielstrebig ihren Weg gehen - Auslandsaufenthalte seit der Schulzeit sind selbstverständlich - die haben ihr Leben im Griff. Und führen ausgeglichene glückliche Partnerschaften mittlerweile.

Naja - zum Angeln konnten wir nur die Kleinere bringen - und unseren Sohn - das war nix für die Große. Aber zusammen am Wasser waren wir früher oft - und das schafft ganz schön viel Gemeinsamkeit!


----------



## Ines (18. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Stimmt, Motorradfahren gehört auch dazu.

Und die Liste ließe sich noch um Vieles ergänzen.


----------



## Leokadia (18. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Frauen gehen nicht angeln, weil man (frau) am See nicht shopping gehen kann!!
Ich gehe lieber angeln!!!


----------



## Fischkoopp (18. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> Frauen gehen nicht angeln,



Diese drei Grazien, gehen shopen und so ganz nebenbei erfolgreich angeln

#6........#6.........#6........#6........#6........#6

http://img361.*ih.us/img361/5156/507vh4.jpg


----------



## goeddoek (18. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Dönnerschlach, Fischkoopp - wat schmucke Deerns #6
Und offensichtlich sehr erfolgreich :m

Kommt da bald ein Kalender mit denen raus ?  :q


----------



## Fischkoopp (18. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> Kommt da bald ein Kalender mit denen raus



der wäre unbezahlbar...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es eine wissentschaftliche Studie. Mädchen, die mit ihren Vätern zu eher männertypischen Hobbys wie Angeln und Jagen genommen werden, entwickeln sichzu selbstbewußten Persönlichkeiten, die auch später beruflich erfolgreicher sind.


Da bin ich ja beruhigt, dann tue ich wohl das richtige!

Immerhin (fast) 2 angelnde Frauen. Und wenn 2 Väter mit 2 Töchtern angeln gehen, ist das auch sehr nett und paßt dann sogar 100% - besser als mit Müttern dabei  - die Töchtings sind 5mal selbstständiger. Maden, Würmer, alles kein Problem, bei (fast) jedem Wetter die Sachen aus und rein in Teich ...

Ein Problem, was ich dabei festgestellt habe: Es gibt kaum anständiges besseres Gerät für Kinder, gar für Mädchen. Das Einsteigerzeugs ist eher Murks, kann eher als Verhinderungsdroge gelten. Alleie die Rollenfußabstände, Griffstärken usw. Aber beim Werfen auch aufladbare Ruten bzw. für einen zarten Stil - alles ist eigentlich anders. Mit dem Zeugs was ich angeln tue, oder was ich zuerst andachte, das funzte alles nicht. Erst nach ein paar Jahren bin ich dahintergekommen, wie es passt - jetzt landen Spinnköder schon mal in angenehmer Weite und nicht in den Bäumen. Das nächste Forellenfrühjahr kann kommen. 
Achja, Frau mit Angelschein verdoppelt auch die limitierte Fangquote, das ist manchmal ganz nett, wenn sie gerade keine so große Angelbegeisterung hat und der Fischappetit aber groß ist.

Ein anderer Aspekt ist noch Campen und Outdoor: Inzwischen ist doch das meiste auf Angel-tauglich umgestellt, richtige robuste Sachen, lange draußen sein können mit netten Möglichkeiten, das hat sich schon schön vergrößert und bewährt. Frisch gebruzzelte Bratkartoffeln am Wasser schmecken 3mal so gut wie zuhause #6, alle sind glücklich sofern das Wetter warm ist.


----------



## AVS Berlin (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo und Petri an alle angelnden Frauen,
wie bereits vor einigen Beiträgen angekündigt, ist jetzt die Ausschreibung zum Gemeinschaftshegefischen zu Gunsten des Kinderprojekt Arche online.
Da sich bislang keine "Männermannschaft" im Board gebildet hat, hoffe ich, dass es den hier anwesenden Frauen gelingt. Würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn auch mal einige Frauen mitmachen würden.
Gruß Bine
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...n-des-anglerverein-berlin-schoeneberg-ev.html


----------



## Raffaela (12. Dezember 2008)

*ich angle auch, jede freie Minute aber mit der Fliegenrute*

Hallo |wavey:, jetzt, wo bei uns in Österreich Schonzeit ist kann ich mir mal ein bisschen die Zeit mit lesen und schreiben im Forum vertreiben. Also, um mich kurz vorzustellen, ich bin seit 17 Jahren Fliegenfischerin und kann mir nichts schöneres vorstellen als meine freie Zeit an glasklaren Bächen zu verbringen. Habe zum Teil mein Hobby auch zum Beruf gemacht. Ab und zu fahre ich nach Südtirol, um dort eine Freundin zu treffen, dann gehen wir einen Fußweg von 1 Stunde zum Seebersee und fangen unsere Saiblinge. Fliegenfischen ist für mich aber nicht nur des angelns wegen sondern auch der Bewegung. Ich bin dann schon mal so meine 15 km unterwegs über den Tag verteilt. Wer sagt da, Angler sitzen nur rum?


----------



## N_S Dakota (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@ Fischkoop

ja sach ma, wat makan dinn Mädels dann met 
dem Papa sinn Pokals ?!? :vik:


----------



## Anemone (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@AVS Berlin:

Klingt gut... Berlin ist aber eindeutig zu weit!


----------



## Blacksharky (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@AVS Berlin ich hätte auch Lust da mit zumachen-ist ja auch für einen guten Zweck =) aber das ist mir leider auch viel zu weit ich komme aus Sachsen-Anhalt und Ich und meine Familie wir haben kein Auto.

Ich bin auch durch meinen Vater und Opa zum angeln gekommen,schon als ich 3 war haben sie mich fast jedes Wochenende mit zum See genommen und als ich 6 war fing ich dann an auch mit zu angeln...natürlich hatte ich da noch nicht die Geduld und Ausdauer-da war halt manchmal ein kleiner Frosch oder eine Große Libelle interessanter  aber mit der Zeit begeisterte ich mich immer mehr dafür und dann durfte ich mit 8 meinen kleinen Fischerreischein machen und dann später mit 14 meinen großen Fischerreischein und in meinem Jugendverein als einziges Mädchen musste ich mich zwar oft beweisen aber die männlichen Petriejünger staunten nicht schlecht als ich 4 Jahre hinter einander Vereinsbeste war und die meisten Pokale geholt habe :vik:

Ich kann es auch garnicht verstehen warum so viele Frauen nicht angeln ich finde es ist das tollste Hobby,man macht was sinnvolles und ist oft in der Natur und kann sich einfach mal richtig entspannen =) wenn ich da meine Altersgenossen/sinnen sehe die sich lieber jedes Wochenende vor langerweile ins Koma suafen bin ich sehr froh darüber das ich eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung das Angeln habe :q

So das wars dann von mir...

VLG Sarah


----------



## Bobster (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

How bizarre #d

http://www.reelfishinggirl.com/shop/page/6?shop_param=


Bobster


----------



## Ulli3D (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Alternativ:
http://fishergirl.com/


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Meine hat jetzt auch den Schein. Ich mach`s mal kurz,  hoffentlich erzählt sie das hier selbst mal hier mal genauer....

Zuerst war da gemeinsames  D-MAX ansehen... 

... dann das mal besuchen und auch das Angel auswerfen|bigeyes
... noch mehr D-MAX....
... Schein machen und ab dieses Jahr geht sie mit.:m

Allerdings sagt sie auch, das ich auch weiterhin alleine gehen "darf"...#6

Der erste Satz eines meiner Angelkollegen war: "...sie geht ja wohl hoffenlich nicht immer mit..."
Meine Antwort: ...Bist du des Wahnsinns, ich brauche ja auch meinen kleinen Fluchten..."

So wird sie Fliegenfischen gehen (bin eher der Grobmotoriker) und ich baller meine 200gr-Futterkörbe oder dicke Wurmbündel/Köfi`s in den Rhein....


@all: seid froh über diese Form des Threads. In einem anderen Forum sind wir Männer im "Damenbad" erst garnicht zugelassen!!!#d


----------



## bobbl (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Alternativ:
> http://fishergirl.com/




Zu geil


----------



## jano (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ich muß mal ne lanze für die frauen brechen.
ich hab letztes jahr meinen schein gemacht und dachte das ich in eine männerrunde beim kurs komme.
nene weitgefehlt von ca. 25 teilnehmern waren 10 weiblich und eine hatte echt ahnung graden von norwegen und biggame.
ich würd mich freuen wenn ich meine frau zum angeln führen könnte versuch es immer mal und langsam istsie nicht mehr so abgeneigt mal mitzukommen(ok abhaken und ausnehmen wird wohl mein part bleiben)


----------



## hildes (6. März 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

mache auch mal mit in dem Tread, da ich was los werden will und zwar dreht sich meiner Erfahrung nach bei uns Frauen nicht alles NUR UM JAGEN UND BEUTE sondern auch mal z.B. um "Modisches für die Fliegenfischerin von *Raffaela Hönel* ", habe dabei echt nette Mädels getroffen am Wasser beim Angeln


----------



## Twyster (8. März 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Habe heute das erstemal diesen Tröt gelesen,und muss sagen toll was hier so ab geht
Habe auch herzlich gelacht , meine Tochter wirt jets in Juni 3 Jahr und werde sie auch mitnehmen zum Angeln 
Und wen ich ihre Augen sehe wen ich meine Ruten zusamen baue ,dann glaube ich schon jetzt das sie Schwere konkurrenz wird#a
Ich werde alles dran setzen das die Begeisterung bleibt


Ps : Macht bitte weiter so #6


----------



## finsch (8. März 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

also ich finds klasse wenn frauen sich fürs angeln interessieren und es werden immer mehr #6


----------



## williwurm (8. März 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ja das müßen die ja sonst wissen die nicht woher der fisch kommt|kopfkrat:vik:|wavey:


----------



## Halo (16. März 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo,

ich bin auch eine angelnde Frau und meinem Mann gefällt es, denn seitdem ich meinen Angelschein habe machen wir fast ausschließlich nur noch Angelurlaube, Ostfriesland, Ostsee, Dänemark, Norwegen
Gemeinsame Stöbertouren durch Angelläden machen wir mittlerweile genauso Spaß wie Schuhe kaufen, na ja fast...
Natürlich habe ich nichts dagegen wenn mein Mann mal in einer gepflegten Männerrunde angeln gehen möchte, aber das kommt nur ganz selten vor.
Angeln ist für mich das schönste Hobby auf der Welt...

LG
Bea


----------



## senne (16. März 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hast du ne Zwillingsschwester??


----------



## Halo (17. März 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



senne schrieb:


> Hast du ne Zwillingsschwester??


 
Tut mir leid, hab ich nicht....|kopfkrat

Ich möchte noch anmerken, dass ich früher als mein Mann noch alleine geangelt hat auch so eine war: "Wie langweilig", "Das passiert doch gar nichts" und einen Riesenaufstand gemacht habe, weil die Madendose im Kühlschrank stand.
Ich denke jede Frau kann sich fürs angeln begeistern, rein theoretisch. Die Frage die ihr Männer euch bloss stellen solltet ist "Wollt ihr das überhaupt", denn bei vielen von euch habe ich den Eindruck das der Gang ans Fischwasser auch die Flucht vor euren Frauen ist und wenn das so ist läuft irgendwas falsch.
Ich freue ich auf jeden Fall schon wie Bolle dass es Ende des Monats wieder zum Meerforellenfischen an die Ostsee geht.
Bevor jetzt jemand fragt, ja zwei Meerforellen habe ich auch schon gefangen und es war ein unglaubliches Erlebnis für mich...

LG und Petri Heil
Bea|wavey:


----------



## senne (17. März 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo Bea, stimmt meist steht die Flucht im Vordergrund und nicht das Angeln, aber als du dich beschrieben hast hab ich mir gedacht, dass man vor solch einer Frau nicht flüchten muss. Deswegen meine Frage nach deiner "Zwillingsschwester"

Wünsch dir viel Petri mit den Mefos. 

Viele Grüße, Senne.


----------



## N_S Dakota (18. März 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@ williwurm



williwurm schrieb:


> ja das müßen die ja sonst wissen die nicht woher der fisch kommt|kopfkrat:vik:|wavey:




wat ne Zohte ! mir kräuselt sich der Bart ! 

ich sach nur - in vinum veritas !


----------



## Frontbremse (18. März 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



silke stephani schrieb:


> Petri Dank !Hatte noch nie eine komplette Frauengruppe.Eigendlich Schade , wurde gerne die niederträchtigsten ,männerfeindlichsten Sprüche eurer Frauencrew für das übermütige Männervolk als Umkehrreaktion im Ferienhaus aushängen und vorallem eure Fänge.
> Ha det! feriehus myren silke


 
|good:

Silke, ich find das ist eine Mail an die EMMA wert.....
Das Thema Frauen an der Angel ist dort - soweit ich weiß - noch nicht groß behandelt worden !


----------



## N_S Dakota (19. März 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

So die Damen dan mal einen für 
die hofentlich baldige erste nur 
Frauengruppe an irgendeinem Gewässer.  


Also, geht los, passen Se auf  !

Was haben die Männer, 
mit den Perlen der Südsee gemeinsam ???

Na, was könnte das nur sein ??? |kopfkrat

Hmmmm- schwierig !!! |uhoh:

OK OK OK - Hier die Lösung: 
beide trägt Frau mit Fassung :vik:


----------



## Halo (19. März 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Viel interessanter fände ich wenn es einen Thread geben würde der heißt

Männer, wenn Frauen angeln...

Mein Mann und ich waren lange Jahre in einem Verein an der holländischen Grenze und haben dort regelmäßig am Vereinssee geangelt. Saßen dann an verschiedenen Angelpätzen und haben geangelt. Wenn ein Vereinskollege vorbei kam wurde nicht etwa ich gefragt ob ich schon etwas gefangen hätte, nein die Frage war "Hat ihr Mann schon etwas gefangen?" 
Unvergesslich mein Auftritt beim Vereinsangeln. Im Vereinsee wurde Forellen eingesetzt. 45 Angler kamen zum Anangeln. Ich war die einzige Frau im Verein. Großes Gelächter als ich morgens um halb sieben mit einer weißen Plastikwanne anrückte "Guckt mal die hat ne Wanne mit, haha".
Um 10 Uhr war die Wanne voll mit Forellen! Meine Vereinskollegen links und rechts von mir nicht einen Fisch. Mit 6,5 Kilo habe ich das Anangeln gewonnen. Besonders weh tat denen wohl, das erstmalig ein Reporter von der örtlichen Presse da war und auch noch einen Bericht darüber geschrieben hat. Bei der Pokalübergabe wurde dann gesagt: Erstmalig in der Vereinsgeschichte hat eine Frau das Anangeln gewonnen....

LG
Bea


----------



## N_S Dakota (22. März 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Da siehst du mal wie verrückt wir Männer sein können.....|kopfkrat

Da wird doch tatsächlich den ganzen Tag über ein Mann 
unter Wasser gesessen sein und die Luft angehalten haben
nur damit dann der richtige Haken mit forellen bestückt ist....

NE, find ich klasse egal ob Mann oder Frau wenn 
der gesamten grauen Eminenz das Fell über die 
Ohren gezogen wird. Nur das dies auch noch 
für die Weltliteratur festgehalten wurde 
läßt mich ein klein wenig Mitgefühl spühren      :q

Die Gesichter waren sicherlich ein Bild für die Götter


----------



## AVS Berlin (27. März 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo Mädels,
habt ihr das hier schon entdeckt? 

http://www.die-sportfischerin.de/

LG Bine


----------



## Boendall (16. April 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Frauen am WASSER NIEMALS! 

Ne ernsthaft, mir ists egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein, ich unterscheide eher ind Angler und Nichtangler.

Mir gefällts immer, wenn am Karpfenteich eine Frau auftaucht, einige *GRUNZ GRUNZ*-Tim Taylor Sprüche kommen, und die Dame den werten Herren dann zeigt wo der Hammer (oder der große Fisch) hängt.

Meine Freundin kommt im Sommer das erste mal mit an die Mur 3-4 Tage im Schlafsack ohne fliessend Wasser (ausser dem Fluß). Bin gespannt wie es ihr gefällt.
Rechne ihr aber hoch an, dass sie von Haus gesagt hat "kenn ich nicht und was ich nicht kenne kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich schau mir das mal an"
Hoffentlich gefällts ihr, dann wirds wahrscheinlich eine Woche Urlaub, sonst fahr ich sie nach Hause und bleibe nur für 3 Tage.


----------



## Wudo (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

*1. Thönser Gemeinschaftsfischen von Frauen für Frauen* 




















Mitangeln darf jede Frau die im Besitz eines Sachkundenachweis ist, oder einen Partner hat, der diese besitzt und auch anwesend ist.
_*Wichtig! Die Frauen ohne **Sachkundenachweis*__* sind nicht befugt Fische zu töten, wohl aber zu fangen.*_#4

Wir treffen uns am 09.08.2009 im Angelpark Thönse um 5.30h
Verlosung der Plätze ist um 6.00h und fangen dann um 6.30h an zu angeln, wobei der erste Run bis 11.30 geht.
Zwischen 11.30h und 12.30h ist eine Pause.... wir haben somit die Gelegenheit Leckeres vom Grill zu essen und neue Lose für den zweiten Run zu ziehen. Anschließend wird bis 16.00h geangelt.
Ca 17.00h ist dann Prämierung der stolzesten Damenanglerinnen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Der Betrag für diese Verantstaltung beträgt 30 Euro pro angelnde Frau.
Dieser Betrag wird ausschliesslich für den Besatz der Fische (den Team -Thönse tätigen wird) und einer Überraschung verwendet.
In den Kosten sind auch je ein Steak, eine Bratwurst und ein Getränk nach Wahl enthalten.

Klar dürft ihr Eure Männer mitbringen, die werden sicher gebraucht für allerlei Dinge z.B.


evt. Kinderbetreuung,
Köderservice, wenn benötigt,
Kescherdiener,
fürs leibliche Wohl der Anglerin sorgend,
Montagenknüpfer, bzw. Knotenkünstler,
Anglerin bei Laune halten in jeglicher Art und Weise, wenn gewünscht,
Tackleträger,
Beschützer vor gefährlichen Insekten, wie Spinnen, Ameisen und sonstigem Getier
ihr mit guten Tips hilfreich zur Seite stehen.
den Fisch waidgerecht nach dem Fang versorgen,
als Inhaber eines Fischereischeins zur Verfügung stehen

Die Männer dürfen *NICHT*:
schimpfen, meckern, nörgeln, besserwisserisches Geschwätz ablassen,lästern
keine negativen Gebärden von sich geben,
sein liebstes Angelgeschirr ihr verweigern,
negativ auffallen,
*Angeln,
auswerfen,
*
*drillen*

Somit soll eine Chancengleichheit für alle gewährleistet sein, denn nicht jede Anglerin bringt eine männliche Begleitperson mit und vor allem widerspräche es dem Wunsch dieser Veranstaltung.

Gerne nehmen wir Eure Vorschläge auf, damit es eine gelungene Veranstaltung wird. Toll wäre es, wenn es zum Mittag noch Salatspenden oder ähnliches geben könnte. 

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 44 Anglerinnen begrenzt. Verbindliche Anmeldungen nehme ich per PN an und veröffentliche diese dann.

Um auch Anglerinnen die nicht im Einzugsgebiet wohnen die Möglichkeit der Teilnahme zu ermöglichen, bieten wir an, am Vortag anzureisen und die Nacht am Teich mit uns gemeinsam zu verbringen. Ein eigenes Zelt wäre dann mitzubringen.

Da es meines Wissens eine Veranstaltung dieser Art noch nie gegeben hat, würden wir uns über Sachspenden der Fachfirmen sehr freuen. Diese würden beim Event den Teilnehmerinnen zugute kommen.

Nun ihr lieben Frauen, ab in den Keller, plündert das Tackle des Gatten und anmelden natürlich nicht vergessen

Wir freuen uns auf Euch und eine gelungene Veranstaltung

Lg. Angie |wavey: Pakize |wavey: und natürlich Team-Thönse |wavey:
​


----------



## frifroe (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*


----------



## Aalhunter33 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

|good:

   :vik:


----------



## babyjessi (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich Angel von klein an Leidenschaftlich gerne......
Angelschein meine lieben Damen ist nicht schwer, haut rein und macht mit.....


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ahoi zusammen,

also ich bin auch eine frau die angelt und auch noch sehr gerne.

ich bin 37 und habe gerade erst meine prüfung gemacht und bin mächtig stolz, daß ich jetzt auch alleine losgehen kann und nicht auf meinen mann angewiesen bin.
am wasser habe ich bisher leider noch keine frau getroffen, aber die männers waren auf alle fälle immer sehr nett.

|wavey: l.g. inka


----------



## Angie02 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo Inka,
dann komm doch am 09.08. nach Thönse/ Burgwedel bei Hannover, dann wirst eine nette Damenrunde nach Salmoniden angeln sehen. Schau Dir mal den Treat dazu an 

LG  Angie|wavey:


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

hi 

hört sich nett an, das wochenende bin ich auf einer hochzeit bei frankfurt. muß auch erstmal noch ein paar mal los und auch überhauptmal was fangen, bevor ich das unter vielen augen bewältigen kann :q

inka


----------



## Angie02 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> hi
> 
> hört sich nett an, das wochenende bin ich auf einer hochzeit bei frankfurt. muß auch erstmal noch ein paar mal los und auch überhauptmal was fangen, bevor ich das unter vielen augen bewältigen kann :q
> 
> inka



Das wird an diesem WE vermutlich einigen so gehen, aber sie machen trotzdem mit, denn der Spass und die Geselligkeit steht in Thönse ganz oben. Ich kann dir den Teich nur wärmstens empfehlen. Vielleicht passt es sich beim nächsten mal, denn diese Veranstaltung wird es nun mehrmals im Jahr dort geben.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Angie02 schrieb:


> Das wird an diesem WE vermutlich einigen so gehen, aber sie machen trotzdem mit, denn der Spass und die Geselligkeit steht in Thönse ganz oben. Ich kann dir den Teich nur wärmstens empfehlen. Vielleicht passt es sich beim nächsten mal, denn diese Veranstaltung wird es nun mehrmals im Jahr dort geben.


 

hey angie, dann werde ich das einfach mal weiter beobachten und wenn nochmal sowas ansteht sicher gerne mal kommen. jedenfalls hört sichs sehr nett und lustig an, haste aber auch echt sehr geil geschrieben :q

gruß die inka


----------



## slavonac (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

mädels ich wünschte es gäbe noch mehr anglerinen cooler blog


----------



## RheinfischerDdorf (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Das ist wie bei uns Männern, wir schreien auch iiiiiihh wenn Frauen in Schuhläden gehen oder?


----------



## RheinfischerDdorf (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Aber ich schätze die mädels wenn sie Angeln oder zu ihren Männern halten und mit gehen echt klasse von euch weiter so


----------



## zarvina (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Boendall schrieb:


> Frauen am WASSER NIEMALS!
> für 3 Tage.


 
hey..!  wäre ich nicht gewesen, hätte mein freund nie angefangen zu angeln  bin sehr froh darueber, obwohl manchmal hat er recht wenn er sagt "pscht, kannst du nicht mal ruhig stehen bleiben und nicht quatschen?" hihiihihi..
aber wenigstens ist immer fuer snacks und comfort gesorgt #6 dafuer halt weniger fische..


----------



## Boendall (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hoffentlich gefällts ihr, naja Nächste Woche weiß ich mehr.

Ist doch viel schöner wenn man das Hobby mit seiner Liebsten teilen kann.

Das mit "NIEMALS" war sarkastisch gemeint drum der "".


----------



## pfuitoifel (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Eigentlich kam ich ja nur durch eine "Frau" zum Angeln.Die damals 12jährige Tochter meiner Freundin wollte unbedingt angeln,sie war mal mit dem Freund ihrer größeren Schwester,hatte auch gleich nen Spiegler am Haken,und seitdem ganz heiß aufs Angeln.Jetzt konnte sie aber nicht so oft sie wollte,also habe ich mich dann zur Prüfung angemeldet und den Schein gemacht.
Als ich dann meinen Schein abholte,ließen wir Corinna einen Jugendfischereischein ausstellen,kauften sofort im Anschluß die beiden Jahreskarten und zogen gemeinsam los.Sie ist zwar nicht immer dabei,aber an den Wochenenden angelt sie kräftig mit,und das auch mit Erfolg.Ohne sie hätte ich wohl nie das Angeln für mich entdeckt.


----------



## BBCatch (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo Jungs, hier also eine Frau, die zwar liebend gerne das Angeln erlernen würde, bisher aber nicht durfte, weil MANN es nicht wollte!!!!!!!!!! Nach der Trennung hat der Angelschein nun aber erste Priorität. Warum es so wenig Frauen gibt? Weil die MÄNNER seit je her  Jäger waren und die Weibchen brav zu Beeren sammelten und sich um Haus und Kinder kümmerten. 
Ich denke, das Jagen liegt eher den Männern im Blut, wobei Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen. ich suche händeringend Angler aus Hitzacker, die sich eines 48jährigen "Dummis" annehmen und jede Menge Fragen beantworten. Bin wild entschlossen, das Angeln zu lernen, würde aber gerne erstmal reinschnuppern. Na- traut sich jemand? (oder habt ihr jetzt alle Angst, in Erklärungsnot zu kommen?*G*)
Ich freue mich auf Antwort.


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@BBCatch: einfach in den entsprechenden PLZ Bereichen suchen, es werden sicher einige aus Hitzacker und Umgebung dabei sein die Dir das Angeln zeigen.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

hi bbcatch, genau das würde ich dir auch empfehlen 

viel erfolg und genau so viel petri

wünscht dir die inka


----------



## pfuitoifel (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@ BBCatch:
Erstmal möchte ich dir zu deinem Entschluß gratulieren.Und wenn ich kann,dann helfe ich gerne.Ich habe zwar auch erst im März die Prüfung abgelegt,doch bis jetzt schon jede Menge gelernt.Auch hier im AB!!! Wo liegt denn Hitzacker?Wobei das ja nicht ganz so wichtig ist,wenn du Fragen hast,dann kannst du dich jederzeit melden.Und dann kann es dir natürlich auch passieren,daß ich dann merke,wie wenig ich übers Angeln weiß...
bin halt auch Dummie.
Liebe Grüße,
Manu


----------



## Champagnermädchen (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> @ BBCatch:
> Erstmal möchte ich dir zu deinem Entschluß gratulieren.Und wenn ich kann,dann helfe ich gerne.Ich habe zwar auch erst im März die Prüfung abgelegt,doch bis jetzt schon jede Menge gelernt.Auch hier im AB!!! Wo liegt denn Hitzacker?Wobei das ja nicht ganz so wichtig ist,wenn du Fragen hast,dann kannst du dich jederzeit melden.Und dann kann es dir natürlich auch passieren,daß ich dann merke,wie wenig ich übers Angeln weiß...
> bin halt auch Dummie.
> Liebe Grüße,
> Manu


 

...da soll mal noch wer sagen das männer angelnde frauen gar nicht mögen, bei diesem netten angebot *ziehdenhut*

sehr geil, freu ich mich auch drüber#6

l.g. inka


----------



## pfuitoifel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Natürlich kann auch sonst jede(r) mich anschreiben,ich kann nur für nichts garantieren.Wollte ich nur mal bemerken.Auf alle Fälle geh ich nachher wieder ans Wasser,mal sehen welcher Fisch sich über mein Futter freut.

Allen einen vollen Kescher,
Pfuitoifel


----------



## strawinski (15. August 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Es gibt wohl hier ein weig Wirrwarr...da wird von Frauenbeauftragten geredet und vom "wahr genommen werden" etc...Habt ihr schonmal was vom Gleichstellungsgesetz gelesen oder gehört? Soll es geben. Wenn die Frauen also "Gleich" wei die Männer behandelt werden wollen und das in aller Beziehung, so schließt dies natürlich auch die gleichberechtigung beim angeln ein. Dann solen sie gefälligst ihre Ängste und verblödeten Phobien ablegen, wenn sie nen wurm aufziehen sollen oder nen Hecht abschlagen sollen. denn auch das ist "Gleichberechtigung" und nicht "Männersache". Dann sind sie richtig Frauen, die Gleichrangig gegenüber den Männer sind und nicht nur dem wunschdenken folgen. so einfach ist es im Jahre 2009 den Frauen beizubringen, das Angeln kein Männersport ist. 

Wenn sie jedoch lieber ihre Modezeitungen lesen oder Shoppen gehen, kann man nix machen..Villeicht neue Frau suchen. Man kann niemandem, die Dimension des Weidmanns, des Nachstellens des Fischs und die Liebes zur Natur beibringen, der die gesamten Zusammenhänge in sich nicht begreift. Für denjeniigen ist es nur "Angeln" Man braucht dafür den Geist öffnen..und was dazu kommt die meisten haben ein großes Problem. Nämlich das Problem, wenn sie stundenlang allein am teich rumsitzen und mit sich allein sind...dann kommen schlimme Gedanken und das können sie nicht ertragen. Deswegen gehen sie nicht mit. Das betrifft vor allen Frauen.Weil sie nicht mit sich allein zurecht kommen.


----------



## lale (15. August 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> Deswegen gehen sie nicht mit. Das betrifft vor allen Frauen.Weil sie nicht mit sich allein zurecht kommen.



das ist das, was landläufig ein vorurteil genannt wird.

der grund dafür, dass weniger frauen als männer angeln liegt wohl eher in der erziehung.
die angelnden frauen die ich kenne, meine wenigkeit eingeschlossen, haben weder mit würmern, noch mit dem alleinesein probleme.

ich kenne jedoch genug nicht angelnde männer, die aus angst vor langeweile das angeln für sich kategorisch ausschließen..


----------



## Mela (16. August 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



BBCatch schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, hier also eine Frau, die zwar liebend gerne das Angeln erlernen würde, bisher aber nicht durfte, weil MANN es nicht wollte!!!!!!!!!! Nach der Trennung hat der Angelschein nun aber erste Priorität. Warum es so wenig Frauen gibt? Weil die MÄNNER seit je her Jäger waren und die Weibchen brav zu Beeren sammelten und sich um Haus und Kinder kümmerten.
> Ich denke, das Jagen liegt eher den Männern im Blut, wobei Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen. ich suche händeringend Angler aus Hitzacker, die sich eines 48jährigen "Dummis" annehmen und jede Menge Fragen beantworten. Bin wild entschlossen, das Angeln zu lernen, würde aber gerne erstmal reinschnuppern. Na- traut sich jemand? (oder habt ihr jetzt alle Angst, in Erklärungsnot zu kommen?*G*)
> Ich freue mich auf Antwort.


 


Ach wie schade, ich bin gerade im Juni aus der Nähe von Hitzacker nach Norwegen gezogen:g..mit uns wird das also nix....ausser Du kommst mal schnell nach Norwegen|supergri


----------



## AVS Berlin (24. August 2009)

*Gold für unsere Mädels - Deutschland ist Weltmeister*

Deutsche Damen sind Weltmeister !!!! :vik::vik::vik:

Für alle die es noch nicht wissen sollten, unsere Deutschen Damen sind Weltmeister geworden bei der Frauen-WM in Italien.

Ein ganz fettes Petri und herzlichen Glückwunsch |stolz:

http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/veranstaltungen_wm_em/2009/Damen_WM_Erste_Fotos.php


----------



## Goldie (24. August 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo an alle Angler (Männlein und Weiblein),

ich bin neu im Forum, aber nicht beim Angeln. Und: Ich bin weiblichen Geschlechts. Ich bin mit dem Angeln groß geworden (Kindheit direkt am See, Anglerverband auf dem Nachbargrundstück) und habe vor kurzem - nach ca. 20 Jahren Angelabstinenz - meinen Mann (eine gebürtige Großstadtpflanze) und mein Kind (7 Jahre) an das Angeln herangeführt, wobei ich immer die Fische vom Haken machen und auch schlachten und braten muss, weil er sich anstellt ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich wüsste nicht, was der Unterschied zwischen einem männlichen und einem weiblichen Angler sein sollte. Demzufolge sollte man da auch keine Unterschiede machen. Jeder, der das anders sieht, geht wohl nicht mit der Zeit. 
Ich finde Angeln entspannend und spannend und - ob die Machos es glauben oder nicht - ich kann auch stundenlang nix sagen und auf die Pose starren, selbst Haken binden (die auch super halten), Würmer ausgraben und an den Haken machen sowie Teig (mit Mehl, Wasser, Watte) anrühren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das mein Beitrag zur Diskussion, die ich aber aus Zeitgründen nicht komplett lesen konnte. 
Petri heil!

PS: Übrigens sind mir schon ausreichend männliche Angler begegnet, die mit diesem Gruß bedauerlicherweise gar nichts anfangen konnten. Männer halt!


----------



## PapaBear (24. September 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Zum Thema Frauenangeln sag ich nur. Aber immer.
Ich war vor 2 Jahren mit Frauchen und Schwiegereltern in Schweden am See Flaten. Nachdem Schwiegervater und ich stundenlang die Spinnrute geschwungen hatten ohne den Hauch eines Fisches, musste ich mal austreten. Also nach dem auswerfen die Rute meiner Frau in die Hand gedrückt und ab hintern Baum. Ich hatte gerade mal ausgepackt und angefangen, da gab es ein tierisches Geschrei. Da ich dachte Sie hätte sich den Wobbler sonstwo reingerammt, habe ich also eingepackt und bin wie der Teufel hingerannt. Das Ende vom Lied war das ich mit nem Fleck in der Hose da stand und Frauchen vor sich mit nem 1,06 Meter Hecht den größten Fisch des Urlaubs vor den Füssen liegen hatte. Soviel zum Frauenangeln.


----------



## team karpf (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Was gibt es schöneres, als am Wochenende oder nach dem Feierabend oder im Urlaub die Pumps von den Füssen zu schleudern, das Kostüm aufzuhängen, die ewig kaputten Nylons abzustreifen, das Gesicht abzuschminken, sich die Frisur zu verwuscheln und sich in seine ANGELKLAMOTTEN zu werfen? Die alte Jeans, die alte Jacke, die Gummistiefel, das Kappie auf und KEINER FRAGT MEHR WER DU BIST UND WAS DU TUST??? Keinem fällt auf, dass der Lippenstift verschmiert ist, dass der Lidschatten nachgetragen werden sollte, dass die Frisur sich auflöst.... H E R R L I C H!!! Schade, dass das weibliche Pendant zu herrlich, nämlich "dämlich" so "zweckentfremdet" ist... 
Ich liebe es zu angeln, in Ruhe am Wasser zu sitzen, aktiv oder passiv, das entscheide ich selbst, hier den Frieden zu finden, der im hektischen Berufs- oder Kinderalltag nicht vorhanden ist, ich liebe es einen schönen Fisch aus dem Wasser zu ziehen und ich liebe es diesen auf meinem Teller nachher zubereitet liegen zu haben.
Ach ja, dies war ein Beitrag des weiblichen Teils vom Team Karpf....


----------



## Freddy (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Vorwärts Frauen! 
Wüsste nicht, was XX statt XY oder n Schniepel mehr oder weniger (hoffe, man darf hier Schniepel schreiben  ) mit dem Fangerfolg zu tun haben soll. Und die meisten Frauen sind sogar so cool, dass man sich am Wasser genauso benehmen kann wie sonst auch.


----------



## Ines (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> und KEINER FRAGT MEHR WER DU BIST UND WAS DU TUST


 
So ist's, so ist's, liebe unbekannte Angelkollegin aus dem Team Karpf.#h

Angeln ist Freiheit, Angeln ist das Glück! - Und das letzte, was ich am Wasser will, ist, über mein Geschlecht nachdenken zu müssen!|uhoh:

Glücklicherweise begreifen das die meisten Angler, wie ich erleichtert festgestellt habe.


----------



## jannisO (1. November 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Mal kurz allen angelnden Damen mein Respekt erweisen #6In der Ecke wo ich wohne sah ich beiher noch nie ein Mädel beim Fischen. Sicher gibt es nicht viele von Euch, welchen diesen Sport betreiben, find es aber gut das es für Euch hier einen solchen Tröööööööööd gibt und wer weiß vielleicht gibt es die Eine oder Andere welche hier mit liest, sich jedoch noch unschlüssig ist ob sie den Schein machen soll oder nicht. Möglicher weise bekommt sie durch Euch einen kleinen Anschubs


----------



## Champagnermädchen (1. November 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ja, genau mädels traut euch und zeigt euch


----------



## wusel345 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Freddy schrieb:


> Vorwärts Frauen!
> Und die meisten Frauen sind sogar so cool, dass man sich am Wasser genauso benehmen kann wie sonst auch.


 
Seitdem ich weiß, dass an unseren Gewässern auch die angelnde Damenwelt vertreten ist (mag sie auch noch so cool sein) habe ich mir abgewöhnt, aus tiefster Inbrunst laut über den See zu rülpsen. :vikoch leider sind weibliche Angelkolleginnen immer noch selten. Wie toll wäre es, mal mit ihnen zu fachsimpeln oder zu scherzen, verbunden mit harmlosen Flirteinlagen. 

Das Angeln könnte sooooooo schön sein! #h


----------



## Rheinweib (30. November 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallöchen zusammen,
ich fische, also bin ich.
Ich kann nich ohne....draußen am Wasser....hach, ich könnt schon wieder  Angelwetter is (so gut wie) immer.

Bin seit 9 Jahren mit meinem passionierten Nichtangler liiert (seit einem Jahr verheiratet), hab eine (unfassbare) Pause von 10 Jahren gemacht und nun hat es mich wieder voll erwischt. Also rasch aufs Amt, den Angelschein verlängert und ab dafür. Mein Liebster ist mitgegangen und, das unfassbare ist geschehen, er ist infiziert und will nächstes Jahr den Angelschein machen, ich fass es nich!!!! Mein Glück ist VOLLKOMMEN!:vik:
Das wollt ich erzählen, hehe, es kann auch "umgekehrt" gehen...Frau schleppt Mann an den Teich .
Das wird großartig, wenn wir mal in Rente sind, da hatter dann später kein meckerndes Weibsbild zuhause hocken, das schimpft: "gehste schon wieder angeln"? Nöö, da steht die Frage im Raum: wo gehts hin, wen legen wir auf die Schuppen? Ich liebe diesen Kerl:l
Gruss Heike


----------



## Drachko (30. November 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Na du hasst da wohl das unfassbare geschafft wobei ich meinen vorrednern nur recht geben kann..

Angeln ist Freiheit und Freiheit soll man genießen......

Egal welches Geschlecht viel Petri Heil euch und immer große Fische genießt die Zeit am Wasser (ich mach das auch)

Greetz


----------



## strawinski (30. November 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Rheinweib.....das schönste Weihnachtsgeschenk wenn beide Partner dem Hobby frönen.


----------



## BBCatch (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich möchte mich hier nochmal zu Wort melden. Würde liebend gerne bei einem Angler "in die Lehre" gehen, sprich zuschauen, erklären lassen, lernen.
Leider traut sich wohl keiner der Herren,sich mit einem Single ans Wasser zustellen, dabei beiße ich doch garnicht
Gleich in einen Verein eintreten ist mir zu teuer und in einen Forellenpuff finde ich auch doof. Ich wohne direkt an der Elbe aber viele Angler glauben wohl, es bringt Unglück wenn FRAU sich einfach dazustellt und zuschaut. Oder es kommen dann lauter peinlich Ausreden, warum nun gerade heute kein Fisch beisst, wo ich doch da stehe und zuschaue.
Dabei geht es mir doch garnicht um den Fang und die Größe des Fisches sondern eher um die Technik.
Aber Männer müssen anscheinend immer etwas vorweisen können.....
Also Jungs, bleibt mal ganz entspannt und wenn ihr bei Hitzacker angeln kommt, schickt mir `ne mail, ich würde gerne zuschauen!!!!!#6
Birgit


----------



## Bobster (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Anscheinend sind alle "Elbe-Angler" in eine Art von
"Winterstarre" gefallen 
Sonst reißen die sich hier die Schnur Gegenseitig von der Rolle um einer Anglerin die relevanten Tips und Tricks 
zu geben |kopfkrat

Versuchs doch mal im PLZ-Forum,
da wird sich doch bestimmt jemand zum gemeinsamen 
Angeln an der Elbe finden.

Viel Glück
und berichte mal.... |wavey:


----------



## strawinski (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

villeicht solltet ihr frauen wie die jägerinnen ne eigene liga gründen. bei denen hat es ganz gut geklappt....


----------



## BBCatch (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Jau, das wär doch mal was. Werde mal im hiesigen Angelladen fragen, ob es angelnde Frauen hier in und um Hitzacker gibt.
Oder ich gründe selbst den "Club der alten Schachteln" oder sowas.


----------



## neele (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

So, nun will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben :

Also ich / weiblich angle seit ich denken kann – ich war damals ca. 7 Jahre alt ( vorher konnte ich natürlich auch schon ein bisschen denken ).

Wir hatten auf unserem Grundstück einen größeren Teich, in den irgend jemand Schleien eingesetzt hatte.
Als es dann soweit war, die Schleien zu angeln, versammelten sich an einem Abend mehrere Kumpels sowie mein Vater um den Teich herum. Ich wurde als Zuschauer gerade mal so geduldet, allerdings mit der eindringlichen Ermahnung still zu sitzen und gefälligst die Klappe zu halten, damit ich die Fische nicht vertreibe.

Da keiner etwas fing, wurde es mir dann nach einiger Zeit langweilig. Ich ging in den angrenzenden Wald und besorgte mir eine Haselnussrute. Einen Schwimmer baute ich mir aus Holunderholz und klaute anschließend meinem Vater ein kleines Kugellager als Senkblei aus der Werkstatt. Um zwei Meter Angelsehne und einen Haken zu bekommen musste ich etwas länger betteln und nerven.

So baute ich mir meine erste Angel, während die Männer noch immer nichts gefangen hatten.
Ich wollte sie auch sogleich ausprobieren und wurde dazu in die hinterste Ecke des Teiches verbannt. Ich glaube die Männer hatten gehofft ich würde ihnen die Fische zutreiben. 
Was soll ich sagen – keiner fing an diesem Abend einen Fisch!

Am nächsten morgen – es war ein Sonntag - bin ich ca. 5,00 Uhr in der Frühe aufgestanden und habe mich aus dem Haus geschlichen und hin zum Teich. Da die „alten Männer“ nicht dabei waren und die Fische nicht vertreiben konnten, dauerte es gar nicht lange und an meiner Angel zappelte eine wunderschöne Schleie.

Damit war dann auch für den Rest der Familie die Nacht zu Ende !

Ich habe natürlich erst mal dafür gesorgt, dass mein Status als Angler ( eigentlich Anglerin ! ) nun anerkannt wird und mit meinem Fisch geprahlt!!!! Ätsch!!!!!
Außerdem ließ ich es mir auch nicht nehmen, den Fisch selbst auszunehmen und kurzfristig in die Bratpfanne zu verfrachten. Ich habe ihn dort in Butter gebraten. Er ist zwefallen, war eklig fettig wegen der Butter und hat auch etwas schlammig geschmeckt ( heute könnte ich das sicher besser ).

So, liebste Männer lasst Euch gesagt sein, wenn Ihr Eure Frau zum Angeln bringen wollt, dann gebt ihr Gelegenheit ( ein passendes Gewässer ) und haltet Euch mit guten Ratschlägen zurück, wenn Ihr nicht ausdrücklich darum gebeten werdet. Wie lautete doch gleich das Sprichwort bezüglich der dicksten Kartoffeln ? Wenn die Liebste dann einen fetten Fisch an der Angel hat, dann wird alles gut und Ihr habt einen Angelkumpel, der Euch so manchen guten Ratschlag geben kann ( nur so, damit Ihr auch mal was fangt ! ).

In diesem Sinne....

Gruß neele


----------



## neele (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

So, nun will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben :

Also ich angle seit ich denken kann – ich war damals ca. 7 Jahre alt ( vorher konnte ich natürlich auch schon ein bisschen denken ).

Wir hatten auf unserem Grundstück einen größeren Teich, in den irgend jemand Schleien eingesetzt hatte.
Als es dann soweit war, die Schleien zu angeln, versammelten sich an einem Abend mehrere Kumpels sowie mein Vater um den Teich herum. Ich wurde als Zuschauer gerade mal so geduldet, allerdings mit der eindringlichen Ermahnung still zu sitzen und gefälligst die Klappe zu halten, damit ich die Fische nicht vertreibe.

Da keiner etwas fing, wurde es mir dann nach einiger Zeit langweilig. Ich ging in den angrenzenden Wald und besorgte mir eine Haselnussrute. Einen Schwimmer baute ich mir aus Holunderholz und klaute anschließend meinem Vater ein kleines Kugellager als Senkblei aus der Werkstatt. Um zwei Meter Angelsehne und einen Haken zu bekommen musste ich etwas länger betteln und nerven.
So baute ich mir meine erste Angel, während die Männer noch immer nichts gefangen hatten.
Ich wollte sie auch sogleich ausprobieren und wurde dazu in die hinterste Ecke des Teiches verbannt. Ich glaube die Männer hatten gehofft ich würde ihnen die Fische zutreiben. 
Was soll ich sagen – keiner fing an diesem Abend einen Fisch!

Am nächsten morgen – es war ein Sonntag - bin ich ca. 5,00 Uhr in der Frühe aufgestanden und habe mich aus dem Haus geschlichen und hin zum Teich. Da die „alten Männer“ nicht dabei waren und die Fische nicht vertreiben konnten, dauerte es gar nicht lange und an meiner Angel zappelte eine wunderschöne Schleie.

Damit war dann auch für den Rest der Familie die Nacht zu Ende !

Ich habe natürlich erst mal dafür gesorgt, dass mein Status als Angler ( eigentlich Anglerin ! ) nun anerkannt wird und  mit meinem Fisch geprahlt!!!! Ätsch!!!!!
Außerdem ließ ich es mir auch nicht nehmen, den Fisch selbst auszunehmen und kurzfristig in die Bratpfanne zu verfrachten. Ich habe ihn dort in Butter gebraten. Er ist zerfallen, war eklig fettig wegen der Butter und hat auch etwas schlammig geschmeckt ( heute könnte ich das sicher besser ).

So, liebste Männer lasst Euch gesagt sein, wenn Ihr Eure Frau zum Angeln bringen wollt, dann gebt ihr Gelegenheit ( ein passendes Gewässer ) und haltet Euch mit guten Ratschlägen zurück, wenn Ihr nicht ausdrücklich darum gebeten werdet. Wie lautete doch gleich das Sprichwort bezüglich der dicksten Kartoffeln ? Wenn die Liebste dann einen fetten Fisch an der Angel hat, dann wird alles gut und Ihr habt einen Angelkumpel, der Euch so manchen guten Ratschlag geben kann ( nur so, damit Ihr auch mal was fangt ! ).

In diesem Sinne....

Gruß neele


----------



## Ines (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Neele, das ist ja eine witzige Geschichte! 
Petri noch nachträglich, ich halte mir den Bauch vor Lachen! #6

(Und übrigens: Wie ich mittlerweile weiß, sollen die Schleien ja gerade morgens früh gut beißen. Allerdings habe ich noch nie auf Schleien geangelt, die fehlen mir noch in meiner Sammlung.)


----------



## Auwa der stricher (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Edit Ralle 24:

Für sowas bekommt man hier die dunkelrote Karte ( nur für den Fall dass einer nicht checkt, was in seinem Benutzertitel steht). 

Frauen gehören an den Herd und nicht ans wasser


----------



## strawinski (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ein lustiges Einzelschicksal.....


----------



## Barsch-Guru (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Auwa der stricher schrieb:


> Frauen gehören an den Herd und nicht ans wasser


 
Cooler Spruch, wo hast du denn den her? Hast bestimmt lange gebraucht bis dir das eingefallen ist... 20 Jahre alt bist du? Hut ab...


----------



## Barsch-Guru (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Auwa der stricher schrieb:


> Frauen gehören an den Herd und nicht ans wasser


 

Das ging jetzt aber doch schneller als ich dachte... besten Dank an die Mod´s...#6


----------



## supercook (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Auwa der stricher schrieb:


> Frauen gehören an den Herd und nicht ans wasser


 

Wow,grade angemeldet und dein erster Post zeugt von geistiger Armut.Aber wie ich deinem Nickname und deinen Satz darunter entnehmen kann,willst du hier ja sowieso nicht lange verweilen und nur Stunk verbreiten.
|welcome:und|gutenach


----------



## supercook (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ups,das ging ja schnell:q:q


----------



## Bassey (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Auwa der stricher schrieb:


> Frauen gehören an den Herd und nicht ans wasser



Entweder eine Fakeanmeldung oder das Bürschchen hat mal so richtig nen heißen Satz ohren verdient... |znaika:


----------



## Barsch-Guru (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Bassey schrieb:


> Entweder eine Fakeanmeldung oder das Bürschchen hat mal so richtig nen heißen Satz ohren verdient... |znaika:


 
Der ist doch schon weg...


----------



## Champagnermädchen (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Danke auch von mir!!!!


----------



## Ulli3D (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wahrscheinlich einer der altbekannten Hirnis, die immer wieder mit neuem Nick hier als Troll auftauchen. Ignorieren bis sie gesperrt sind, was hier ja verdammt schnell ging, Hut ab!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Bassey schrieb:


> Entweder eine Fakeanmeldung oder das Bürschchen hat mal so richtig nen heißen Satz ohren verdient... |znaika:


In genau der Reihenfolge. Und zwar ohne das "oder",


----------



## hasenzahn (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

|wavey: Na dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. 
Meine liebe Mutter konnte es vor gut fünf Jahren nicht länger ertragen beim Angeln mit meinem Vater immer nur daneben zu sitzen und auf die Posen zu schauen. Entschluss: Fischereischein machen !!!!  Da hat die Gute mit Anfang 50 den Fischereischein gemacht, in Angelverein eingetreten und zeigt meinem alten Herren jetzt zuweilen mal wo der Hammer hängt. Die beiden als Beobachter am Wasser zu erleben ist manchmal besser als jede Comedy. :q
Bei uns im Verein sind einige Mädels organisiert, wir hatten sogar einige Jahre lang eine Angelvereinsvorsitzende, kann auch nicht jeder von sich behaupten. 
Und eins muss man den Damen am Wasser schon lassen: Sie sind manchmal härter im Nehmen als die Kerle und haben mitunter eine bewundernswerte Ausdauer. 

MfG


----------



## Bassey (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> |
> Und eins muss man den Damen am Wasser schon lassen: Sie sind manchmal härter im Nehmen als die Kerle und haben mitunter eine bewundernswerte Ausdauer.



FERKELPOLIZEI!!! :vik:


----------



## allrounder11 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich habe noch nie eine angelnde Frau gesehen:q

Wobei ich glaube das es nicht talentbedingt ist, frauen sind  oft fingerfertiger und hätten somit teilweise einen vorteil.:m


----------



## wusel345 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hi Allrounder,

sag jetzt bloß nicht, du wärst nicht fingerfertig und könntest nicht fummeln |kopfkrat? :q

*Ich meine* *natürlich* " Schnur durch Ringe oder Haken ans Vorfach usw." |supergri 

Was sonst wohl *psssssssssst .

*Klar haben Frauen einen Vorteil am Wasser.* *Ich sehe sogar einen sehr großen. *

Stellt euch mal folgende Situation vor: Es ist Hochsommer, die Sonne ballert wie doof vom Himmel, eine bildhübsche Maus (sorry, aber den Ausdruck finde ich süß) im knappen Bikini sitzt am See und angelt. :k  Mutterseelen alleine! (Ups, meine Fantasie geht mit mir durch!)|supergri

Was machen wir Kerle: mit Angeln ist erstmal Sense. Fernglas rausgeholt, Angelschirm als Tarnung in Position gebracht oder das Ansitzzelt wird umfunktioniert zur "Wildbeobachtung" und dann wird gespannert bis der Arzt kommt. #6 :q Was interessiert uns noch das Signal vom Bissanzeiger oder der untergehende Schwimmer |supergri|supergri. Störende Geräusche oder Ablenkung können wir jetzt nicht gebrauchen! :r Jetzt wird gesabbert! #t

Dadurch, dass wir nichts mehr fangen, weil wir nur noch auf eine Sache konzentriert sind, nutzt die holde Weiblichkeit die Chance, fängt uns mit einem fiesen Grinsen die dicksten Fische weg und wir stehen ganz schön blöd da. |uhoh:|gr: 

Ist natürlich alles nur Kopfkino und Fantasie. Aber schon alleine die Vorstellung läßt mich auf den nächsten Sommer freuen. Dann fahre ich wieder zu "meinem See" und weiß genau, ausser angelnden Kollegen werde ich nicht eine Anglerin antreffen und dass finde ich sehr schade. 

Den Spruch "Frauen gehören an den Herd" habe ich vor ca. 12 Jahren mal von einem Nachbarn bei uns gehört, bezogen auf seine Tochter. Seither reden wir nicht mehr miteinander, weil ich ihm so einen Einlauf verpasst habe, dass er heute immer noch beleidigt ist :r.

*An die Damenwelt*: Kommt ans Wasser und angelt. Geniesst dieses schöne Hobby mit euren Freunden oder Angetrauten und zeigt den Kerlen, was ne Harke ist. #h

Schöne Weihnachten und Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Honeyball (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich denke, dieser Thread bedarf dringend der gesteigerten AUfmerksamkeit des Ferkelfahnders!!! |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

#d#d:m


----------



## Champagnermädchen (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ja, honeyball, da hast du vollkommen recht!!!

schade eigentlich!!!


----------



## Bassey (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Das hätte er nicht gesagt, wenn ich ihn nicht darauf hingewiesen hätte ^^


----------



## Tippmeister (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe hier schon viele Themen gelesen. 
Und in diesem Fall muß ich den Frauen hier recht geben (wenn auch nicht gerne #q).

Frauen gehen das ganze lockerer an. Entweder es klappt oder es klappt nicht. Da wird nicht großartig darüber diskutiert mit welcher Rute, Rolle Schnur oder Köder. Sondern raus die Angel und rein ins Wasser.
Männliche Angler stehen immer unter dem Druck den größeren Fisch zu haben.
Und wenn dann der Nachbar (Nachbarin) den größeren Fisch gefangen hat sind die Ausreden auch schon im Hinterkopf.
-schlechtere lage
-falscher Köder
-das ist genau der der bei mir den Köder vom haken geklaut hat
usw.
Männer mal ehrlich. Wir machen uns zu viele Gedanken das wir nichts fangen könnten oder einen kleineren Fisch als der Nebenangler.
Ich bin genauso. Aber so sind die männer nun einmal.
Gruß thomas#h


----------



## N_S Dakota (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

WAT WAT WAT, 

jetzt mal langsam - Ihr braucht eure eigenen 
Unzulänglichkeiten nicht als allgemein gülltige 
Geschlechtsspezifischen Schwachpunkt darstellen. 

Als Vertreter des Patriachat bin ich zu tiefs beschähmt 
über diese von subjektivem Interesse motivierten 
auf schmusekurs getrimmten Wortmeldungen 
dieser meiner Geschlechtsgenossen. 

PFUI-TEUFEL- EXTRA-GOLD-SPEZIAL-DELUXE 

Ihr seid doch bloß auf der Suche nach der 
nächsten Mutti die euch DE WÄSCHE, DAS 
HAUS oda DAS ESSEN macht !
Dieses verstehe ich nur zugut und ich versichere
euch, ich betrachte es als nicht verwerflich !-!-!

ALLERDINGS dies zutun, 
auf KOSTEN !  der von Alters weit hergebrachten, 
aus besseren Tagen überlieferten und bis in die heutige Zeit, 
vieler Orts sehr wohl mit Freude gelebten als auch hoch geachteten, 
mit Verstand betriebenen und aus tiefster Seele vollzogenen Fischwaid !
Beschwert mein zartes Gemüht, weit über aller Maßen, des Erträglichen hinaus ! 

SO also, IHR , die den Verrat, am eigenen Bruder übt, 
nehmt also eure 13 Silberlinge spendiert den Weibern 
WEIN und GESANG aber bitte mehret euch NICHT.
Euer Leben ist aus Sünde gekeimt und keimt nur 
immer neue Sünde. Dies ist wieder Gott, ist wieder die Natur.

Denn ich sage Euch ! die Frauen mit ihren Reizen, die Sie uns 
am Wasser  zur Schau stellen kosten einen hohen Preis ! 

- Der Preis ist unsere Ruhe, 
unser Frieden, unsere Glückseligkeit 
fernab von Haus, Hof und dem 
vom Herzen geliebtem Weibe !

ICH FRAGE EUCH ALSO ! |motz:

Wo ist euer Rückrat? Und  wo ist euer Stolz ?
seid ihr denn bereit für ein Dekollte´alles zu opfern 
was einem MANN lieb und teuer sein kann ?


----------



## strawinski (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ein Mann wie er leibt und lebt !


----------



## Barsch-Guru (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



strawinski schrieb:


> ein Mann wie er leibt und lebt !


 
DER Mann schlechthin...


----------



## strawinski (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

so isses!


----------



## N_S Dakota (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ja so Isses !

Die Situation verlangt dieß von euch 
Die Situation will den Mann schlechthin
Die Situation fordert dieß bei Leib & Leben 

Ja ich Sage Euch, hat die kleine Schöne 
erst das Parkett erobert tritt Ihr die 
große Wunderbare nach , nach auf den 
Plan ! Der da sucht , Unsere Altforderen 
Glückseligkeit das Stück des Frieden , 
das es inne sich trägt , aus den Händen 
derer die es seit Alterher bewahren und 
vorranreichen , zu reissen !

Es ist an UNS dieses Stück Frieden zu wahren 
und bewahren , für uns UND UNSERE Söhne !
Für unsere Brüder , Vettern und Genossen

Es ist die Wirklichkeit des Alltäglichen 
der Konflikt ,  Patriarchat und Matriachat , 
ist Tatsache , er ist Realität UND er 
gebietet Unser Handeln unser Tun. 

So Frage ich Euch Also !

wollt ihr den totalen Angeltag !

WENN NEIN ? WAS WOLLT IHR DANN ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Barsch-Guru (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



N_S Dakota schrieb:


> wollt ihr den totalen Angeltag !


 
Politisch sehr fragwürdig...

Ansonsten; was willst du uns eigentlich genau mitteilen?

Hast du Komplexe? Nicht böse gemeint, soll ja vorkommen sowas...


----------



## Dart (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



N_S Dakota schrieb:


> Ja so Isses !
> 
> Die Situation verlangt dieß von euch
> Die Situation will den Mann schlechthin
> ...


Gab es beim Discounter wieder miese Drogen im Sonderangebot?|bigeyes


----------



## Pappa70 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hey Dakota, Mann.


1. Will Mann sich ja alle Wege offenlassen wenn man mit dem Weibe spricht.

2. Kann es auch schön sein mit Frauen ans Wasser zu gehen   ( zum Angeln natürlich ), das macht wirklich Spaß und wenn mal nichts beißt, hat man ja immernoch die geliebte Gattin dabei.  

3. Muss ich feststellen das der , der gut und geschwollen reden kann nicht immer auch recht schreibt, das tut ja weh beim lesen.


Grüße, Pappa


----------



## strawinski (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Er kommt aus dem Land der Dichter und Denker!


----------



## N_S Dakota (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ach wat, war´n Wort zum Sonntag !

muhahahaha.....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



N_S Dakota schrieb:


> WAT WAT WAT,
> 
> jetzt mal langsam - Ihr braucht eure eigenen
> Unzulänglichkeiten nicht als allgemein gülltige
> ...



Legastheniker-Lyrik vom Allerfeinsten!


----------



## strawinski (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

wo er das wohl abgeschrieben hat.....


----------



## Tippmeister (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



strawinski schrieb:


> wo er das wohl abgeschrieben hat.....


 
mhhh. das ist hier die Frage.

Nur ich habe auch noch keine Frau Angeln gesehen.#c
Ist wahrscheinlich von Region zu Region verschieden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## strawinski (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

gibt schon welche,


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Nur ich habe auch noch keine Frau Angeln gesehen.#c
Ist wahrscheinlich von Region zu Region verschieden.

Gruß
Thomas[/QUOTE]

das könnte sein, kann aber auch sein, daß du einfach die falschen frauen kennst :q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@Inka

Was meinste, sollten wir Thomas mal mitnehmen damit er sich das mal ansehen kann, quasi zwei fischende Schwestern, durch die gemeinsame Leidenschaft an der Rute vereint!:q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

WAAAS machst du hier?

naja, gut, aber nur wenn du DAS outfit trägst, was gerade so deine rute verdeckt!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> *WAAAS machst du hier?
> 
> naja, gut, aber nur wenn du DAS outfit trägst, was gerade so deine rute verdeckt!*





wenn das der Fahnder liest . . . .


Also wirklich Mädels:g.

Wer hat noch nie `ne Frau gesehen?|supergri



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Mal ganz was anderes... Meine Freundin war neulich hier online und bekam eine wohl zweideutige Mail. 

Sinngemäß mit dem Inhalt ob er (der Schreiber) ihr das angeln beibringen soll Allerdings wohl in einer sehr zweideutigen Formulierung. Sie fühlte sich schon belästigt.

Ihre Antwort war allerdings passend.. "wenn ich ein kleines Würmchen zum angeln brauche, melde ich mich bei dir..."

Ist euch anderen Frauen so etwas hier auch schon passiert und wie habt ihr reagiert bzw. sollte meine Freundin reagieren?? Denn lt. ihrer Aussage ist das wohl schon mal vorgekommen....

Ich habe ihr geraten, diese Sache an das AB-Team zu melden. Sie hatte die PN allerdings schon gelöscht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Schlimm, so etwas, ich habe hier auch schon allerlei seltsame PN's bekommen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@ Inka

Aber klar doch!|supergri


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@asphaltmoster

warum veröffentlicht deine frau denn ihre mail-addy auch in dieser pösen männer-domäne????

#d#d#d


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@ fräulein sten

darf ich dann mal deinen helm aufsetzen???


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@ Inka

Nur wenn ich das "Kleine Blaue" tragen darf!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Schlimm, so etwas, ich habe hier auch schon allerlei seltsame PN's bekommen!




Ja es gibt schon Leute mit komischen Geschmäckern hier.:q:q



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja es gibt schon Leute mit komischen Geschmäckern hier.:q:q
> 
> 
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:


 

das stimmt, kleine blaue trägt man doch nicht, die machen bier!


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Schlimm, so etwas, ich habe hier auch schon allerlei seltsame PN's bekommen!




Mir geht's auch so!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ich dachte immer dass ich der Einzige bin.... 'Schluchts':c

Das ist echt schlimm, aber sowas von.


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Angeln beibringen;+ Kleines Würmchen;+

Also wie ist das denn gemeint???:q

Ne, mal im Ernst. Abgesehen von der Tatsache, das sich der ein oder andere dann nicht mehr aufs Angeln konzentrieren könnte, würde ich mich über das ein oder andere weibliche Wesen freuen das meine unsere Leidenschaft teilt.
Ich habe leider auch noch keine pers. kennen gelernt.
Vieleicht seid Ihr auch nur geschickt eingesetzte Lockmittel???:q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

wie meinst du das jetzt genau, mit dem geschickt eingesetzten lockmitteln???


----------



## Merlin (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Das kleine Blaue hat Thresendienst !!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Dann ist aber doch immer so viel Schaum auf dem Bier...


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Das darf sich der (tschuldigung...die) Betrachter/in selbst aussuchen.
Aber Du mußt doch zugeben, das eure ``Gattung´´ sehr sehr selten in diesem Sport vertreten ist.
Das Leben währe so viel leichter in vielen Dingen................


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

hallohhho, ihr seid hier nicht richtig!!!

ich warte auf antwort, wegen des lockmittels!


du sprichst in rätseln,

ok, das leben wäre auch manchmal leichter ohne männer.

als ich meinen schein gemacht habe, waren sicher 8 frauen mit an bord


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@Merlin  Nicht wenn Inka und ich fischen, dann führe ich das "Kleine Blaue" in der Beintasche bei mir damit "Es" je nach Bedarf diverse Kaltgetränke reichen kann!


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ähhhh sten, du hast keine HOSENTASCHE und wenn du eine hättest, wäre da vielleicht eh schon ein kleiner schlumpf drin


----------



## Honeyball (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

#d#d#d
Also nee, da ferkelt unsere Inka hier ungeniert in der Gegend rum und meint, dem Fahnder sagt das keiner 


Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> aber nur wenn du DAS outfit trägst, was gerade so deine rute verdeckt!



Nur gut, dass der Spruch so offensichtlich absichtlich ist, dass er mir für die Fahndung nicht ausreicht...


----------



## strawinski (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

des Fischer´s Fruh..hab ich gesehen....


----------



## Doc Plato (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Naja, wenn der Firemirl mal etwas freundlicher gucken würde, dann könnte er mit der Top Sigrid Glück haben (evt.)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> ähhhh sten, du hast keine HOSENTASCHE und wenn du eine hättest, wäre da vielleicht eh schon ein kleiner schlumpf drin



Hast ja recht, die Stiefel müssen lang und die Röcke kurz sein und nicht umgedreht!:q

Dann muß das "Kleine Blaue" halt mit 'nem Bollerwagen hinterher tappen!


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Der Toto immer freundlich am gucken ist.
Doch so mitten inner Nacht können einem schonmal die Gesichtszüge entgleisen.
Wie schaust Du denn so um 02.30 Uhr bei 6 Grad aus????:m


----------



## Doc Plato (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



firemirl schrieb:


> Wie schaust Du denn so um 02.30 Uhr bei 6 Grad aus????:m




Glücklich und zufrieden schnarchend im Arm meiner besseren Hälfte :m

Aber der Toto schläft sicher nicht gut ohne seinen Harry!


----------



## Honeyball (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*


§1 der Ferkelfahndung lautet:
Wer beim unbewussten Ferkeln ertappt wird, weil er etwas Ferkeliges gepostet hat, ohne dass ihm bewusst war, dass er damit ferkelt, wird als Ferkel entlarvt und durch ein Taatüütaataa an den Ferkelpranger gestellt.

§2 hingegen lautet:
Wer so klar und eindeutig ferkelt, dass auch der letzte merkt, dass jener sich der Zweideutigkeit seiner Meldung bewusst war, als er ferkelte, ist kein Ferkel mehr sondern im ausgewachsenen Folgestatus und muss deshalb nicht mehr an den Ferkelprnager gestellt werden, weil er sich selbst bereits zu genüge geoutet hat. :m

Nur mal so am Rande, bevor jemand hier was meldet...:m


----------



## Udo561 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hi,
woran ihr denk , mal im Ernst , meiner Freundin ist es jetzt viel zu kalt um mit mir ans Wasser zu gehen.
Wenn ich im Sommer vom Boot angele ist sie allerdings meist dabei und damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen , sie hat ihre eigene Rute ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Über 95% der Angler sind Männer. Also nur logisch, dass sowohl das Forum vom Anglerboard  wie auch das Magazin eher „männerorientiert“ sind. Bedenkt man, dass aber über die Hälfte der Weltbevölkerung Frauen sind, bleibt die Frage, warum eigentlich so wenige davon aktiv angeln.
> 
> Nun bin ich selber ja nicht nur „Mann“ (dazu noch bekennender „Macho“), sondern auch Angler. Kein Wunder, dass das Thema „Frauen am Wasser“ nicht unbedingt zu denen gehört, die mich „freiwillig anspringen“...
> 
> ...



Leute, lest Euch bitte den Eröffnungsbeitrag von Thomas nochmal durch.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

also, mir ist das momentan auch viel zu kalt um mich draußen hin zu setzen.
hier ist auch gar kein wasser zu sehen, ist alles zugefroren!


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ja leider!!!!
Dafür halte ich mich mit kleinen Paketen über Wasser die beinahe täglich bei mir eintrudeln.
Gerade auch wieder. Kopflampe und Amino Pellets.

Wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer:c


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

hmmm, wann wird es endlich wieder sommer, ist mein momentaner spruch bei icq.

neue kopflampe hab ich auch gekauft


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@ Ralle

Hast ja recht, aber ein bischen Spaß wird doch wohl erlaubt sein, oder?
Und gesperrt für Rutenträger ist es doch wohl auch nicht.:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



firemirl schrieb:


> @ Ralle
> 
> Hast ja recht, aber ein bischen Spaß wird doch wohl erlaubt sein, oder?
> Und gesperrt für Rutenträger ist es doch wohl auch nicht.:q



Klaro. Hab ja auch nicht alles editiert. Es sollte sich nur im Rahmen halten.


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Echt? Cool. Ich habe gerade meine Chub SL 100 ausgepackt.
Geiles Teil................!
Hatte dazu noch'n paar Pellets geordert und weil die erst bestellt werden mußten hat mir der Shop als entschuldigung gleich mal nen Kilo anderer Pellets geschenkt.
Find ich echt cool.#6


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

also, meine kopflampe ist IMMER eine petzl 

und was fängst du mit deinen pellets so?


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hauptsächlich Barben und Döbel. Mit 10er-12er.
Mit den 20mm Thuna-Pellets, die ich geschenkt bekommen habe, weiß ich noch nicht was ich damit mache.
Wahrscheinlich werden die durchn Mixer gehen und in verschiedenen Futtermischungen enden, da ich nicht auf Wasserschweine stehe.
Ansonsten freue ich mich über jeden Fisch der ans Band geht.
Denn wie heißt es so schön:
Welcher Fisch ist der wichtigste?...Der nächste!


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Aber sag mal.... wat zum Teufel heißt denn SvD????
War zwar beim Bund aber ???????


----------



## Merlin (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich weiß es.....
Darf aber nichts verraten:q


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Schnegge vom Dienst???:q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

mir wurde gerad gesagt:

wenn ich das sage, müßte ich dich töten *looool*


----------



## Doc Plato (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Genau! Und jetzt ist hier aber schluß mit OT! Immer dieses rumgespamme in solchen Threads hier.....


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c
Dann gehe ich jetzt und mach nen Selbsthilfe Thread zum Thema ``Unverstandene Rutenträger´´ auf.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

das ist gut, da werde ich auch (ohne) mitglied! 

(ist das jetzt wieder böse???? 

wie soll man das denn sonst schreiben.


----------



## Honeyball (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Sag mal, doebelfaenger, gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen Thread im AB, wo Du Deinen komischen Link noch nicht losgeworden bist?

Arbeitest Du für die Firma???


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> das ist gut, da werde ich auch (ohne) mitglied!
> 
> (ist das jetzt wieder böse????
> 
> wie soll man*n* das denn sonst schreiben.



Naja, gute Mädels kommen in den Himmel.......... böse wohin Sie wollen.


----------



## Ines (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Das finde ich lustig: Ich wusste noch gar nicht, dass "Pellets" auch ein Thema zum Anbandeln sein können.|bigeyes
Womit Angler es alles versuchen...

Macht weiter so, das ist amüsant hier.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Ines schrieb:


> Macht weiter so, das ist amüsant hier.




Siehste Ralle, wir fühlen uns wohl hier!!:q


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

|good:

Aber recht hatte er trotzdem. Vollpfosten gab und gibt es ja genug


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

der toto und die sten 

ist doch süß!


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

|engel: So!!! Jetzt haste mich getötet. Was heißt denn nun SvD?

Ne, ich bin nicht neugierig!


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Moment!!!
Also son Blind Date kann ja ganz reizvoll sein aber habe ich auch noch nen Wörtchen mitzureden??? :m


----------



## Merlin (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Also wenn die Sten mit dem kleinen Blauen kommt......wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Solange sich die Mädels ( Nein Sten, Dich ausgenommen ) hier wohlfühlen, ist´s ja in Ordnung.


----------



## Doc Plato (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wie sieht es mit "Textilbegabten" Männern aus?


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

was sind den "textilbegabte männer" karsten?? suchst du einen neuen näher?

dachte du magst lieber gestricktes!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Solange sich die Mädels ( Nein Sten, Dich ausgenommen ) hier wohlfühlen, ist´s ja in Ordnung.




Vielleicht wirds ja noch was mit ihm.

Etwa *Steny London*.:q:q


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Aber ich muß hier mal ne Lanze für mich selbst brechen...:q

Ich fördere sogar weibliche Angler.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

... komm mal her... halt mal... und schnell eine rauchen????


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



firemirl schrieb:


> Aber ich muß hier mal ne Lanze für mich selbst brechen...:q
> 
> Ich fördere sogar weibliche Angler.




Respekt.:q

Selbst gemacht?


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Jeep!!! Mein ganzer Stolz!!!
Und seit Ihre Mutter andere Wege geht, fragt Sie mich ständig wann wir wieder Fische am Band spazieren führen.:q

Mal im Ernst.... es ist doch nur ne frage, wie man die Mädels an dieses Thema heranführt. Wenn ich die ganze Zeit mit Puppen spielen würde und mir niemand was anderes zeigt, käme ich auch nicht darauf zu angeln.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

... ich muß heute die ganze zeit nur lachen im board.

aber:

sie fragt mich: wann wir wieder fische am band spaziehren führen

ist echt das aller größte heute, voll cool.

gute tochter hast du da, auch von mir *respect*


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



firemirl schrieb:


> Jeep!!! Mein ganzer Stolz!!!
> Und seit Ihre Mutter andere Wege geht, fragt Sie mich ständig wann wir wieder Fische am Band spazieren führen.:q
> 
> Mal im Ernst.... es ist doch nur ne frage, wie man die Mädels an dieses Thema heranführt. Wenn ich die ganze Zeit mit Puppen spielen würde und mir niemand was anderes zeigt, käme ich auch nicht darauf zu angeln.




Das ist die richtige Einstellung.#6
 So langsam packt meinen Sohn auch die Lust.


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Danke, danke.

Ich war erst überrascht als Sie als wäre es nichts, die 3,60er Tele hielt und Ihr erstes Rotauge fing. Und nur weil Papa mal wieder nicht aufgepasst hat und Sie wußte, das wenn die Pose untergeht, Papa immer anschlägt.


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Jo, der Standartanfang. Mit der Stippe die ersten Erfolge setzen und darauf aufbauen.
Den Schritt hat meine ja gekonnt übersprungen.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

die kleine müßte jetzt noch so einen coolen namen haben wie lotta oder so


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Moni !!!


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

aber monika, wird nicht ihr einziger name sein, oder doch?

meine mutter heißt so!


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Eigentlich heißt Sie Monique, in Erinnerung an meine Mutter die Monika hieß. 
Jetzt wirds unheimlich.

Ups, kurz vor 6 = Feierabend. Bis bald oder nachher.
cu all


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> *aber monika, wird nicht ihr einziger name sein, oder doch?*
> 
> meine mutter heißt so!




Bestimmt hat sie auch einen Nachnamen.|kopfkrat:q|wavey:



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

dein sohn hat keinen???


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Doch hatter.:m

|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ok, dann ist ja doch noch manches normal *ggg*


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ja wir dachten wir geben ihm lieber einen Namen sonst bekommt er später keinen Ausweis und keine Fahrerlaubnis.

Und wie steht er denn da?:q


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ob er die fahrerlaubnis bekommt, steht ja noch in den sternen, der kleine professor ist ja sicher gerad mal 4 oder so


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Auf dem Foto mit dem grünen Sponge Shirt könnte das sogar sein.|kopfkrat

Auf dem anderen ist er sieben. Das bleibt auch noch `ne Weile so.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ahhh, also kurz vorm abi


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> ahhh, also kurz vorm *abi *




Wenn du damit *ab i*ns Bett meinst stimmt das haargenau.:q:q


Hast Du auch Kinder?


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## andy72 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

wenn nicht könnte ich hilfestellung geben


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



andy72 schrieb:


> wenn nicht könnte ich hilfestellung geben




aha

Verborgst Du welche?|kopfkrat


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ANDY72, dich schwärze ich erstmal an, weil du kein logo in der signatur hast, bevor ich mir von dir ein kind anhängen/ausleihen oder sonstewas muß!!!!


----------



## andy72 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> ANDY72, dich schwärze ich erstmal an, weil du kein logo in der signatur hast, bevor ich mir von dir ein kind anhängen/ausleihen oder sonstewas muß!!!!



kleine hexe ^^


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

so, schon passiert, du bezahlt die nächste runde, ist ja wohl klar!


----------



## schrauber78 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



andy72 schrieb:


> kleine hexe ^^



|sagnix


----------



## knutemann (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Falk sags doch|uhoh:
Übele An....e |bigeyes


----------



## schrauber78 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Nein Wolfgang, Andy hat sich da etwas in der Größe getäuscht.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ganz genau, wenn schon hexe, dann eine ziemlich übel große


----------



## firemirl (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Dann kannst Du es nach außen aber gut tarnen - jedenfalls optisch.
Guten Morgen|wavey:


----------



## Merlin (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Schleimer .... Moin


----------



## firemirl (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Sag mal Merlin...hast Du täglich nen neues Avatar????


----------



## firemirl (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

So, damit nicht wieder über meinen Gesichtsausdruck gemosert wird.....ein neues Bild.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

jetzt kann man ja gar keinen gesichtsausdruck erkennen


----------



## daci7 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

wie? frauen angeln? gibts sonst nichts zu tun?



... unnu aber schnell wieder wech bevor die freundin das liest. sonst gibts wieder schläge mit der zusammengerollten zeitung :c


----------



## firemirl (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Moin Hexe. Besser???


----------



## Champagnermädchen (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@daci, dann wirst du das wohl auch nicht anders verdient haben

ja, das sieht sehr freundlich aus


----------



## daci7 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

nie nicht habe ich eine solche behandlung verdient!
außerdem würd die meinem schädel garnicht gut tun und das wo ich doch lernen sollte


----------



## Champagnermädchen (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

vielleicht würde es gerade mal ganz gut tun *ggg*


----------



## daci7 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

n versuch wärs wert ... aber dafür müsste man sich dann auch bewegen -.-' 
und sobald ich mich mal aufgerafft hab kommt das schlechte gewissen wieder --> ich müsste lernen, aber aus prokrastinatorischen gründen wird dann aufgeräumt, geputzt und gespült ... |kopfkrat

neeee, abgelehnt! da werd ich mal weiter in ruhe auskatern!


----------



## firemirl (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Böse!!!
Da scheint jemand an nem neuen Image zu arbeiten.


----------



## daci7 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

hehe, solangs nicht zu häufig vorkommt kann ich mir das noch erlauben, hoff ich zumindest |supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



firemirl schrieb:


> Böse!!!
> Da scheint jemand an nem neuen Image zu arbeiten.




Ja das mit dem Putzen und Spülen versteh ich auch nicht.|kopfkrat

Denke die Freundin ist zu Hause.:q:q


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## daci7 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ne, die is nu nich mehr da.

und ich werd wohl hoch müssen, weil nüscht zu futtern da ist und ich doch so gern nu n matjesbrötchen hätt ...

und aufm rückweg ist die küche dran!
und dabei wird n bisl ahne gehört 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vg3rBDiDNc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKpj6pWH27s&feature=related


----------



## firemirl (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hey Inka.....
da ich Dich, respektive Euch ja nun mit nem etwas netteren Gesichtsausdruck bedient habe, ist noch was offen!!

SvD.....klingelt was?


----------



## Champagnermädchen (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

hehe, nix da.

ich kann dieses geheimnis auf keinen fall lüften


----------



## Ködervorkoster (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ein flottes Mooin an die Mädels hier! 

Frage:
Gibt es das, daß Ihr Freundinnen mal mit zum Angeln nehmt und diese Interesse daran finden.... oder lehnen die Meisten solche "Experimente" rundweg ab?? |kopfkrat

Wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen mit solchen Vorschlägen (an die Freundinnen) bzw. solchen Ausflügen (Kommentare danach)... |kopfkrat

(Motto: ...mehr Frauen an die Ruten !! :k ) ...öööh... |bigeyes ..jetzt aber mal nich falsch verstehen! :q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

also, ich habe mich früher immer gefreut, wenn ich mal mit durfte


----------



## Ködervorkoster (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> also, ich habe mich früher immer gefreut, wenn ich mal mit durfte


 
Und wenn Du heute mal ein Lieschen einlädst mit Dir mitzukommen...?  Wie sind die Kommentare danach...?


----------



## firemirl (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

1. societas verbi divini
2. Schneverdingen
3. Sveriges ledande mediesajt
4. Schnecke vom Dienst
5. Schnukkelchen vom Dienst
6. usw. usw.

wenn Du magst bombardiere ich Dich mit ner 15-seitigen Liste.
Und nochmal, ich bin *nicht neugierig*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:q


----------



## Ines (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> Gibt es das, daß Ihr Freundinnen mal mit zum angeln nehmt und diese Interesse daran finden.... oder lehnen die Meisten solche "Experimente" rundweg ab??


 
Ich biete es meinen Freundinnen immer mal wieder an - aber die wollen nicht.
Das geht mit dem Neffen besser, die Nichte wiederum hat kein Interesse.
Frauen zum Angeln zu überreden, ist wirklich gar nicht so einfach. Weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ines:
Und warum ist das so? altes Rollendenken? Der Mann ist Jäger und Fischer; die Frau bereitet dann zu ?


----------



## Ines (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich weiß zwar auch nicht, was gemeint ist, aber "Schneverdingen" finde ich am besten.


----------



## Ines (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Warum das so ist? Weil die Frauen keine Lust haben!


----------



## Ines (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Und ich will Frauen nicht unterstellen, dass sie keinen Jagdtrieb haben, nein, nein!
Aber es jagt halt nicht jede Fische!


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Das ist einfach zu einfach


----------



## Ines (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich jage auch nicht immer Fische!


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich jage auch nicht immer Fische!



Ohja Ines .. was denn sonst noch |kopfkrat :m


----------



## Ködervorkoster (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Ines schrieb:


> Frauen zum Angeln zu überreden, ist wirklich gar nicht so einfach. Weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung.


 
Diese Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Recht oft sogar, selbst wenn es dabei für ein paar Tage an die Ostsee geht (auch shoppen / Strand möglich).   #c

Meiner Meinung nach (auch durch Begründung d. d. Mädels selber) fehlt den Mausies da das "Natur-/ Jagd-GEN")...

Schaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaade um die Romantik....    :q


----------



## Ines (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wirklich schaaaaade. Mehr Frauen am Wasser würden manches auflockern!

Hier oben in Hamburg gibt es zum Glück einige Angelkolleginnen.


----------



## Tim78 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hi !
Frauen ans Wasser zu bekommen ist ja noch relativ leicht aber versuch sie mal auf ein Angelboot zu bekommen......|bigeyes
Ich bin ja schon echt stolz das ich meine ein wenig zum Uferangeln(stippen,oder mal ne Runde Spinnangeln) bekommen habe aber sie mit zum Vertikal Angel zu bekommen ist unmöglich.


----------



## andy72 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> Wirklich schaaaaade. Mehr Frauen am Wasser würden manches auflockern!


garantiert nicht !! schau mal was in so manchem verein "ohne" frauen schon für probleme sind,was meinst du was da abgeht wenn noch paar frauen dabei wären, richtig da wär die hölle los ein rudel hähne die sich nur noch am aufplustern sind und das alphamännchen raushängen lassen, wenn frauen angeln wollen sollen sie tun aber bitte nicht in nem reinen männerverein das geht einfach nicht gut (zumindest hier im rheinland)! und das hat nichts mit "klassischer rollenverteilung" oder so nem scheiss zu tun !! zumal ich auch der meinung bin das man den männern ruhig mal eine domäne lassen kann,wir schleichen uns ja auch nicht in strickgruppen oder kaffekränzchen ein, oder wollen auf einmal ganz emanzipatorisch hebamme werden,das ist genau so ne geschichte wie frauen bei der bundeswehr in kampfeinheiten,das haben die israelis schon vor jahrzehnten geschnallt es funktioniert einfach nicht! also mädels nix für ungut aber das ist meine auf erfahrung beruhende meinung!


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

bohhhh, wenn ich das lese, platzt mir fast der hals!

ein glück freut sich der verein in dem ich anwärterin bin darauf, endlich weibliche unterstützung zu bekommen.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



andy72 schrieb:


> garantiert nicht !! schau mal was in so manchem verein "ohne" frauen schon für probleme sind,was meinst du was da abgeht wenn noch paar frauen dabei wären, richtig da wär die hölle los ein rudel hähne die sich nur noch am aufplustern sind und das alphamännchen raushängen lassen, wenn frauen angeln wollen sollen sie tun aber bitte nicht in nem reinen männerverein das geht einfach nicht gut (zumindest hier im rheinland)! und das hat nichts mit "klassischer rollenverteilung" oder so nem scheiss zu tun !! zumal ich auch der meinung bin das man den männern ruhig mal eine domäne lassen kann,wir schleichen uns ja auch nicht in strickgruppen oder kaffekränzchen ein, oder wollen auf einmal ganz emanzipatorisch hebamme werden,das ist genau so ne geschichte wie frauen bei der bundeswehr in kampfeinheiten,das haben die israelis schon vor jahrzehnten geschnallt es funktioniert einfach nicht! also mädels nix für ungut aber das ist meine auf erfahrung beruhende meinung!


 
Grob!

Alter wo lebst du eigentlich? So einen ..... hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen! Ist dir das ganz alleine eingefallen oder hast du dir das mit deinen Freunden im Männeremanzenclub am Stammtisch ausgedacht?! Echt übel, und das in dem Alter! Echt ein Grund um sich fremdzuschämen!

An die Mod´s: Wenn mein Text eine Abmahnung begründet, bitte ich darum, aber das musste ich jetzt einfach schreiben!


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ich glaube kaum, daß DU die abmahnung verdient hättest!


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



andy72 schrieb:


> garantiert nicht !! schau mal was in so manchem verein "ohne" frauen schon für probleme sind,was meinst du was da abgeht wenn noch paar frauen dabei wären, richtig da wär die hölle los ein rudel hähne die sich nur noch am aufplustern sind und das alphamännchen raushängen lassen, wenn frauen angeln wollen sollen sie tun aber bitte nicht in nem reinen männerverein das geht einfach nicht gut (zumindest hier im rheinland)! und das hat nichts mit "klassischer rollenverteilung" oder so nem scheiss zu tun !! zumal ich auch der meinung bin das man den männern ruhig mal eine domäne lassen kann,wir schleichen uns ja auch nicht in strickgruppen oder kaffekränzchen ein, oder wollen auf einmal ganz emanzipatorisch hebamme werden,das ist genau so ne geschichte wie frauen bei der bundeswehr in kampfeinheiten,das haben die israelis schon vor jahrzehnten geschnallt es funktioniert einfach nicht! also mädels nix für ungut aber das ist meine auf *erfahrung* beruhende meinung!




An der Stelle bring ich mal ein Zitat: *Erfahrung ist nichts, man kann auch viele Jahre alles falsch machen.*:q:q:q

In diesem Fall wohl "falsch sehen".


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## wusel345 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



andy72 schrieb:


> garantiert nicht !! schau mal was in so manchem verein "ohne" frauen schon für probleme sind,was meinst du was da abgeht wenn noch paar frauen dabei wären, richtig da wär die hölle los ein rudel hähne die sich nur noch am aufplustern sind und das alphamännchen raushängen lassen, wenn frauen angeln wollen sollen sie tun aber bitte nicht in nem reinen männerverein das geht einfach nicht gut (zumindest hier im rheinland)! und das hat nichts mit "klassischer rollenverteilung" oder so nem scheiss zu tun !! zumal ich auch der meinung bin das man den männern ruhig mal eine domäne lassen kann,wir schleichen uns ja auch nicht in strickgruppen oder kaffekränzchen ein, oder wollen auf einmal ganz emanzipatorisch hebamme werden,das ist genau so ne geschichte wie frauen bei der bundeswehr in kampfeinheiten,das haben die israelis schon vor jahrzehnten geschnallt es funktioniert einfach nicht! also mädels nix für ungut aber das ist meine auf erfahrung beruhende meinung!


 

Ich war fest in dem Glauben, wir leben im Jahr 2010. Nur, wenn ich das lese, fühle ich mich ins frühe Mittelalter zurück versetzt. Ich schöpfe aus dem Miteinander meine Kraft und nicht aus einer dämlichen, völlig überalterten Rollenverteilung. 

Seltsam ist allerdings, wenn ich den obigen Text lese, mit Domäne und so: Formel-1 ist doch auch eine Männerdomäne, aber dort werden seltsamerweise Frauen, die sogen. Boxenluder, akzeptiert. Vielleicht einfach nur, weil sie von einigen "Domänenbeherrschern" als Frischfleisch angesehen werden?

Habe ich da was verpasst???

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## daci7 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

huiuiui, watt'n hier los?!
ich bin auch für mehr frauen! egal wo :g

wenn die männer bei dir im verein damit nicht umgehen können das frauen in der nähe sind ist irgendwas ganz schön im argen ...
und das das erst recht kein argument gegen frauen im verein ist sollte ja wohl klar sein |kopfkrat

bis denn, denn


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ich bin total erleichtert und dankbar, über eure antworten auf den mist von andy


----------



## pfuitoifel (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



andy72 schrieb:


> garantiert nicht !! schau mal was in so manchem verein "ohne" frauen schon für probleme sind,was meinst du was da abgeht wenn noch paar frauen dabei wären, richtig da wär die hölle los ein rudel hähne die sich nur noch am aufplustern sind und das alphamännchen raushängen lassen, wenn frauen angeln wollen sollen sie tun aber bitte nicht in nem reinen männerverein das geht einfach nicht gut (zumindest hier im rheinland)! und das hat nichts mit "klassischer rollenverteilung" oder so nem scheiss zu tun !! zumal ich auch der meinung bin das man den männern ruhig mal eine domäne lassen kann,wir schleichen uns ja auch nicht in strickgruppen oder kaffekränzchen ein, oder wollen auf einmal ganz emanzipatorisch hebamme werden,das ist genau so ne geschichte wie frauen bei der bundeswehr in kampfeinheiten,das haben die israelis schon vor jahrzehnten geschnallt es funktioniert einfach nicht! also mädels nix für ungut aber das ist meine auf erfahrung beruhende meinung!




Au weia,du bist eine Schande für mein Geschlecht.Wenn das deine Meinung ist,dann mußt du mal ganz fürchterlich mit dem Hinterkopf aufs Gesicht gefallen sein.Wo lebst du???
Wer was macht oder nicht hängt doch nicht vom jeweiligen Geschlecht ab,das sollte jeder nach seinen jeweiligen Talenten und Interessen für sich selber entscheiden.Meine Akzeptanz kannst du dir auf diese Weise jedenfalls nicht bekommen.
Meine Freundin geht ganz "männlich" als Metzger ihr Geld verdienen,ich bin "die Hausfrau".Meine Freundin strickt exzessiv Socken,ich gehe Angeln.Und es funktioniert!!!
Also Mädels,laßt euch von solchen Dummschwätzern nicht ins Bockshorn jagen.


----------



## wusel345 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hi Inka (Champagnermädchen),

einigen Beiträgen von mir kann man sicherlich entnehmen, dass ich das ganze Brimborium um den Angelsport nicht so tierisch ernst nehme. Ich bin halt ein lustiges Kerlchen, dass gerne angelt. 
Doch zu einigen Beiträgen muss ich meinen, sicherlich nich immer maßgeblichen, Senf dazu tun. Und diese Art Beiträge lösen bei mir Unverständnis aus.

*Ich sage immer und immer wieder:* Mädels, kommt ans Wasser und zeigt den männlichen Kollegen, was ne Harke ist und wie ein kapitaler Fisch im Kescher ausschaut.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Hi Inka (Champagnermädchen),
> 
> einigen Beiträgen von mir kann man sicherlich entnehmen, dass ich das ganze Brimborium um den Angelsport nicht so tierisch ernst nehme. Ich bin halt ein lustiges Kerlchen, dass gerne angelt.
> Doch zu einigen Beiträgen muss ich meinen, sicherlich nich immer maßgeblichen, Senf dazu tun. Und diese Art Beiträge lösen bei mir Unverständnis aus.
> ...


 

:k

und bitte bleib ein lustiges kerlchen und gib immer wieder deinen senf dazu #6


----------



## schl.wetterangler (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@andy 72    wir sind doch hier nicht im krieg hier gehts doch soweit ich das verstehe um ein Hobby das einige hier nicht bereit sind zu teilen.deine meinung das frauen nichts im Krieg zu suchen haben teile ich allerdings eher weil wir Männer damit ein Problem haben ich selbst gehöre auch zu der Gattung der eine Frau für ein zartes zerbrechliches Geschöpf halten und ihr ständig unter die Arme greifen würde da sie halt nicht ganz so körperlich belastbar sind  .dazu noch ein paar liebeleien ,Eifersüchteleien hier und da ein bischen Neid in der Truppe und irgendwann erschiessen wir uns gegenseitig.ich denke auch das Frauen da etwas fehl am Platze sind.Aber jetzt zurück zum Thema warum sollten Frauen nicht angeln was kannst du zu dem sie nicht in der Lage wären also ich für meinen Teil würde mich über mehr Frauen am Wasser freuen( !Meine Freundin hat im Dezember ihren Schein gemacht sie hat die selbe Leidenschaft fürs angeln entwickelt wie ich der seit seinem 7lebensjahr das sind bummelig 25jahre aktiv angelt.Sie ist härter und ausdauernder als so manche männl. Angler sie war schon bei unter null nächtelang mit mir in der Brandung bei fast 10 grad unter null beim Eisangeln dabei und hat sich nicht ein mal beschwert,mir fallen auf anhieb einige kollegen ein bei denen das anders ausgesehen hätte.Und freunde n kleiner Tipp wenn ihr eure Partnerin füs angeln begeistert habt werdet ihr staunen wie wortkarg und ruhig sie beim angeln sein kann.Also ich bin Kein ja sager Pantoffelheld oder schleimer , ich freue mich darauf zukünftig meine Leidenschaft mit meiner Freundin zu teilen  mit ihr zusammen die Gewässer in Meck pom ,Dähnemark,Norwegen,Schweden und wo immer wir noch hinkommen mit der rute unsicher zu machen.dieses Jahr planen wir Kanada Fliegenrute Lachs und co ich würde mit niemandem lieber dort sein


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Mich wundert die Einstellung von Andy72 gar nicht.

Genau solche Sprüche hört man oft am Wasser.
Grad beim Angeln vom Kutter ist das ganz schön nervig!

Da kommen dann so tolle Aussagen wie:



Frau an Bord, der Fisch bleibt fort!
Oh nein, schon wieder ne Frau die hier mitfährt, die verdrängen uns noch aus unserer letzten Männerdomäne!
Verdammt, da ist der Tüddel ja schon vorprogrammiert!
Aber ganz lustig ist das, wenn meine Frau diese Sprücheklopfer dann in Grund und Boden angelt.
Ich beäumel mich dann immer über die dümmlichen Gesichtsausdrücke!:q:q:q


Ich fänd es gut, wenn viel mehr Mädelz angeln gehen würden.


----------



## schl.wetterangler (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

eine Frage an die männer die das angeln für sich beanspruchen mal hand auf s herz das ist meine Freundin letztes Jahr in DK schaut mal in ihren Gesichtsausdruck und dann auf eure eigenen Fangfotos und sagt mir dann das sie kein richtiger angler ist


----------



## strawinski (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

andy72 hat in dem sinne recht, das es in jedem Verein, wie auch überall männliche Primaten gibt, die auf Veranstaltungen und treffen meist unter Alkohol anfangen unter der Gürtellinie zu pöbeln und billige eklige Witze zu machen. aber das hat nichts damit zu tun, das dort Frauen nichts zu suche haben. Diese Typen haben in dem Verein nichts zu suchen. Mit den ehefrauen der Angelkollegen tun sie es ja auch nicht. da benehmen sie sich ja auch. aber wehe eine Anglerin meldet sich an und bittet auch noch um Hilfe. da werden begehrlichkeiten geweckt......So sehe ich die Aussage.


----------



## schl.wetterangler (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



strawinski schrieb:


> andy72 hat in dem sinne recht, das es in jedem Verein, wie auch überall männliche Primaten gibt, die auf Veranstaltungen und treffen meist unter Alkohol anfangen unter der Gürtellinie zu pöbeln und billige eklige Witze zu machen. aber das hat nichts damit zu tun, das dort Frauen nichts zu suche haben. Diese Typen haben in dem Verein nichts zu suchen. Mit den ehefrauen der Angelkollegen tun sie es ja auch nicht. da benehmen sie sich ja auch. aber wehe eine Anglerin meldet sich an und bittet auch noch um Hilfe. da werden begehrlichkeiten geweckt......So sehe ich die Aussage.


jepp Primaten so werd jetzt noch ein paar stunden auf den schweriner See barsche zocken,sollte ich eine Frau treffen werd ich mich zivilisiert zu benehmen wissen.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



strawinski schrieb:


> andy72 hat in dem sinne recht, das es in jedem Verein, wie auch überall männliche Primaten gibt, die auf Veranstaltungen und treffen meist unter Alkohol anfangen unter der Gürtellinie zu pöbeln und billige eklige Witze zu machen. aber das hat nichts damit zu tun, das dort Frauen nichts zu suche haben. Diese Typen haben in dem Verein nichts zu suchen. Mit den ehefrauen der Angelkollegen tun sie es ja auch nicht. da benehmen sie sich ja auch. aber wehe eine Anglerin meldet sich an und bittet auch noch um Hilfe. da werden begehrlichkeiten geweckt......So sehe ich die Aussage.


 
diese männlichen primaten hat frau auch um sich, wenn sie auf ein konzert oder in eine kneipe geht!!! 
sind deshalb konzerte und kneipen auch männerdomänen??

immer wieder gut zu lesen/wissen, daß es auch ganz "normale" männliche wesen gibt.


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hey Inka, 

manchmal muss man(n) aber auch mal den Primaten raus lassen...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wir Frauen müssen zam halten!


----------



## daci7 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Inka,
> 
> manchmal muss man(n) aber auch mal den Primaten raus lassen...



absolut.
aber glaub mal nicht das frauen das nicht auch könnten :q

als eingefleischter festivalgänger kann ich da n liedchen von singen :q


----------



## strawinski (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

wenn man mal nüchtern in ner kneipe oder bei einer veranstaltung als mann sich ansieht wie sich männer (aber auch Frauen) benehmen gegenüber Frauen, dann wirds einem echt schlecht. Tut bitte nicht immer so harmlos.....vor allem ist es wirklich nicht so harmlos wie es immer dargstellt wird, denn vom hablbesoffenen vollquatschen ist es nicht weit bis zum angrapschen und von da ist es nicht weit bis zum.....na ihr wisst schon........


----------



## daci7 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



strawinski schrieb:


> Tut bitte nicht immer so harmlos.....vor allem ist es wirklich nicht so harmlos wie es immer dargstellt wird, denn vom hablbesoffenen vollquatschen ist es nicht weit bis zum angrapschen und von da ist es nicht weit bis zum.....na ihr wisst schon........



wen meinste denn nun damit?


----------



## Barsch-Guru (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



strawinski schrieb:


> wenn man mal nüchtern in ner kneipe oder bei einer veranstaltung als mann sich ansieht wie sich männer (aber auch Frauen) benehmen gegenüber Frauen, dann wirds einem echt schlecht. Tut bitte nicht immer so harmlos.....vor allem ist es wirklich nicht so harmlos wie es immer dargstellt wird, denn vom hablbesoffenen vollquatschen ist es nicht weit bis zum angrapschen und von da ist es nicht weit bis zum.....na ihr wisst schon........


 
Ist ja wohl unter aller Sau! Schließt du hier von dir auf andere? Ich hab in meinem ganzen Leben noch niemals eine Frau auf irgendeine Art und Weise bedrängt oder gar angegrabscht! Egal in welchem Zustand! 
Aber schön das du dich gerade geoutet hast...


----------



## Ines (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

So, liebe Leute, bis jetzt war es hier ja ganz lustig - nun kommt mal bitte wieder runter von eurem Primatentrip und hört auf, euch gegenseitig zu erschießen!|uhoh:


----------



## Erumaro (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Und schon wieder ein Thema, welches zur Grundsatzdiskussion ausartet.... 

Also, grundsätzlich q) muss ich Inka zustimmen, aber ich weiß auch, woher diese Ironie und dieses Machotum in manchen Posts hier kommt... 
Denn seien wir mal ehrlich, sobald es ums Kisten-Schleppen, Tür-Aufhalten, Sich-Dreckig-Machen oder auch Wurm-Aufziehen geht, hört bei den _meisten_ Damen die Emanzipation doch ganz schnell auf...

Ich denke, wenn beide Seiten aufhören würden, der andern Seite etwas beweisen zu wollen, was man einfach nicht draufhat, wären alle viel glücklicher...
Sicher, dazu gehört auch, sich eigene Schwächen einzugestehen, aber zu ein wenig Selbstreflektion sollte man doch fähig sein...

Ich habe auf jeden Fall keine Probleme mit weiblichen Anglern, im Gegenteil, es gibt viel zu wenige davon. 

Denn gerade bei unserem Hobby handelt es sich doch um eine Beschäftigung, die beide, ohne Vor- und Nachteile körperlicherseits, zusammen ausführen und genießen können...
Also, Mädels, ab ans Wasser und einfach mal ausprobieren! #6


----------



## Ines (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Was kennst du denn für "Damen", Erumaro, die ihren Wurm nicht selber aufziehen wollen? Ich kenne keine.
Dass Männer wie Frauen mit mangelnder Emanzipation schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben, glaube ich ja gerne. Verallgemeinern würde ich das aber nicht.

Schön finde ich die Formulierung "ohne Vor- und Nachteile körperlicherseits".


----------



## Erumaro (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hihihi, ach, ich kenn einige, die zwar gerne mit angeln kommen, aber Wurm aufziehen oder Fisch töten??? 

IIIIIIIIhhhhhhhhhh..... :q:q:q:q:q

Aber ich finds okay, für irgendwas muss man(n) ja auch noch da sein :q:q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

gott sei dank gibt es kunstköder *schweißabwisch*


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Erumaro schrieb:


> Hihihi, ach, ich kenn einige, die zwar gerne mit angeln kommen, aber Wurm aufziehen oder Fisch töten???
> 
> IIIIIIIIhhhhhhhhhh..... :q:q:q:q:q
> 
> Aber ich finds okay, für irgendwas muss man(n) ja auch noch da sein :q:q



Is bei mir ähnlich, Angeln ja, Fisch versorgen auch kein Thema, nur Wurm anfassen is nich, bewegt sich angeblich zu eklig beim aufziehen, hilft auch kein gutes zureden.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ist auch mit handschuhen wie eine vene die sich vor dem einstich windet, nur daß man dabei die vene direkt in der hand hat.

ich kann es bisher auch nicht!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> ist auch mit handschuhen wie eine vene die sich vor dem einstich windet, nur daß man dabei die vene direkt in der hand hat.
> 
> ich kann es bisher auch nicht!!





|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Aber aus dem kleinen Wurm spritzt doch kaum Blut.:q


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> *Is bei mir ähnlich, Wurm anfassen is nich, bewegt sich angeblich zu eklig... hilft auch kein gutes zureden.*



Danke Sten!:m
Darauf hab ich gewartet...







|director:Honeyball!!!


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

tjaaa, wie gesagt, gut das es kunstköder gibt und mit der zeit kommt evtl. auch die einsicht, daß man beim echt-wurm-baden mehr fängt. hab aber meinen schein erst gerad mal ein halbes jahr.


----------



## strawinski (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

tut mir ja leid aber ich trinke keinen alkohol, deswegen kann mir sowas nicht passieren .....und wie gesagt...merkwürdigerweis scheine ich der einzige zu sein, der immer solche situationen beobachte und einschreiten muß....aber wie dem auch sei...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Danke Sten!:m
> Darauf hab ich gewartet...
> 
> 
> ...



Vergiss es Dirk, so nicht, "...beim Aufziehen!!!!"
Außerdem hab ich schon meinen Titel, das ist genug der "Ehre":q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

du schreitest ein, wenn wer alkohol trinkt???


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> ist auch mit handschuhen wie eine vene die sich vor dem einstich windet, nur daß man dabei die vene direkt in der hand hat.
> 
> ich kann es bisher auch nicht!!



Nimmst du Drogen,Schwester????|bigeyes


----------



## Ines (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich hab das eher so verstanden, dass er einschreitet, wenn ein Besoffener Frauen anmacht. Das ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nimmst du Drogen,Schwester????|bigeyes




*Methadon-Soforthilfe?*


:q:q


----------



## Doc Plato (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nimmst du Drogen,Schwester????|bigeyes




Die blöde Kuh gibt aber nix ab!


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Vergiss es Dirk, so nicht, "...beim Aufziehen!!!!"
> Außerdem hab ich schon meinen Titel, das ist genug der "Ehre":q



So eine Signatur hat ja drei Zeilen...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> du schreitest ein, wenn wer alkohol trinkt???



Wenn wo getrunken wird schreite ich da auch meistens ein!


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

aber nur zum nachfüllen *gg*


----------



## daci7 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ja, wenn wo getrunken wird schneie ich auch meist zufällig mal rein ... bis jetzt hat sich *dafür *keine frau bei mir bedankt ;+


----------



## Tippmeister (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> hallohhho, ihr seid hier nicht richtig!!!
> 
> ich warte auf antwort, wegen des lockmittels!
> 
> ...


 
Einen Satz verstehe ich nicht so ganz.
Wie meinst Du das mit das Leben wäre manchmal leichter ohne Männer??;+


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



andy72 schrieb:


> garantiert nicht !! schau mal was in so manchem verein "ohne" frauen schon für probleme sind,was meinst du was da abgeht wenn noch paar frauen dabei wären, richtig da wär die hölle los ein rudel hähne die sich nur noch am aufplustern sind und das alphamännchen raushängen lassen, wenn frauen angeln wollen sollen sie tun aber bitte nicht in nem reinen männerverein das geht einfach nicht gut (zumindest hier im rheinland)! und das hat nichts mit "klassischer rollenverteilung" oder so nem scheiss zu tun !! zumal ich auch der meinung bin das man den männern ruhig mal eine domäne lassen kann,wir schleichen uns ja auch nicht in strickgruppen oder kaffekränzchen ein, oder wollen auf einmal ganz emanzipatorisch hebamme werden,das ist genau so ne geschichte wie frauen bei der bundeswehr in kampfeinheiten,das haben die israelis schon vor jahrzehnten geschnallt es funktioniert einfach nicht! also mädels nix für ungut aber das ist meine auf erfahrung beruhende meinung!


 

wenn du dir dieses hier mal durchgelesen hättest, würde sich deine frage von alleine beantworten!!! |kopfkrat


----------



## Tippmeister (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

mhhh, gelesen hatte ich das schon. 
Es gibt tausende Vereine wo Männlein und Weiblein das Sagen haben. 
Es kann aber auch sein das es der Pure neid wäre, wenn die Anglerin neben ihm einen größeren Fisch an Land zieht.

Wer weiß welches Ego jeder einzelne hat und wie leicht es zu verletzen ist.

Achja,
danke für Euer Angebot mich einmal mitzunehmen, nur das ich einmal eine Frau angeln sehe. 
Werde es mir durch den Kopf gehen lassen |licht


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Achja,
danke für Euer Angebot mich einmal mitzunehmen, nur das ich einmal eine Frau angeln sehe. 
Werde es mir durch den Kopf gehen lassen |licht 



????????????????????????


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Tippmeister schrieb:


> mhhh, gelesen hatte ich das schon.
> Es gibt tausende Vereine wo Männlein und Weiblein das Sagen haben.
> Es kann aber auch sein das es der Pure neid wäre, wenn die Anglerin neben ihm einen größeren Fisch an Land zieht.
> 
> ...




Da war wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken.:q:q


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Tippmeister (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @Inka
> 
> Was meinste, sollten wir Thomas mal mitnehmen damit er sich das mal ansehen kann, quasi zwei fischende Schwestern, durch die gemeinsame Leidenschaft an der Rute vereint!:q


 

Die frage wäre auch ob der Thomas sich trauen würde mit 2 frauen angeln zugehen.:q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

geh erstmal mit der sten alleine los, danach schauen wir mal, ob du dich auch mit 2 frauen ans wasser traust!!!


----------



## Tippmeister (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Alleine mit einer fremden Frau am Wasser. Da wäre das Gerede groß|bla:


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ich glaube die würden nur alle von sten ihren helm reden


----------



## Tippmeister (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wer weiß was sie sonst noch so trägt. So lange es keine Pinkfarbene Gummistiefel sind, finde ich den Helm ganz nett.

Nichts für ungut Sten#6


----------



## wusel345 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Boah Leute, ihr regt meine Fantasie zu ungeahnten Vorstellungen an. :q Ich habe schon wieder Kopfkino pur.

Alleine die Vorstellung, Sten in ihrem Outfit am Wasser, wie sie auf dem Bildchen im Prof zu sehen ist, dazu pinkfarbene Gummistiefel Marke "Stallausmisten", passend dazu dieses "Karpfen"zelt Marke "Little Princess" :q http://www.levaria.de/images/product_images/popup_images/3952_0.JPGRL] sowie weiteres Tackle in Bonbonrosa. 

Der letzte Schrei am Wasser. Das könnte für die Zukunft das Outfit der modebewussten Anglerin werden :q.

Unsere ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit hätte sie auf jeden Fall.


----------



## strawinski (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

macht doch mal ne Dokusoap "Angler sucht Frau"


----------



## andy72 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ich finds echt schade das man hier nicht seine meinung sagen darf ohne von paar angeblichen sportskameraden/innen als "primat" oder "dummschwätzer" bezeichnet zu werden(ich hatte den anstand hier niemanden zu beleidigen),zudem hab ich mit keinem wort gesagt das frauen am wasser nix zu suchen haben!! ausserdem habe ich nur geschildert wie es in mir bekannten vereinen abgelaufen ist und eins sei gewiss wenn wir hier ein reines männer-angelforum wären würde mir hier für meinen post gehuldigt und aplaudiert!!!

@champagnermädchen: ist ja auch gut und schön wenn du liebe inka nen verein gefunden hast der dich mit knicks und kusshändchen aufnimmt,in den vier vereinen in denen ich in meiner 27 jährigen angellaufbahn war und auch bin, merke ich das für die ladys immer wieder extrawürste gebraten werden,oder bevorteilungen jeglicher art sei es freie platzwahl beim vereinsangeln,vonwegen "an der steilen böschung soll ich angeln das schaff ich nicht"das stört den vereinsfrieden, ausserdem ist es mir völlig latte ob frauen oder männer den grösseren fisch fangen,die einzigen fische die mich interessieren sind die an "meiner" angel und ich bin sportskamerad genug, egal ob männlein oder weiblein, jedem neidlos seinen fang zu gönnen! ich bleib dabei eine frau hat in einem reinen männerverein nichts zu suchen,das hat nichts mit mittelalterlichen vorstellungen zu tun,zudem habe ich persönlich auch kein problem damit wenn eine frau neben mir angelt,ich habe ebenso mit keinem wort die anglerischen fähigkeiten der damen angezweifelt vielmehr bin ich davon überzeugt das frauen eigenschaften wie geduld und ausdauer haben!!

das geschlecht eines menschen steht für mich am wasser aussen vor da sind wir alle angler in hässlichen outdoorklamotten


----------



## Tippmeister (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Da wird das ganze Angeln zur Nebensache.#:#:#: Da Fasching aber bald vorbei ist wird sich das Outfit wieder ändern.
Glaube ich zumindest.


----------



## Posin (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



andy72 schrieb:


> ...das geschlecht eines menschen steht für mich am wasser aussen vor da sind wir alle angler in hässlichen outdoorklamotten



Also meine Angelklamotten sind ganz schön, find ich :g - sind aber auch teilweise selbst entworfen und gefertigt.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Moin moin,


> das für die ladys immer wieder extrawürste gebraten werden,oder bevorteilungen jeglicher art sei es freie platzwahl beim vereinsangeln,vonwegen "an der steilen böschung soll ich angeln das schaff ich nicht"das stört den vereinsfrieden,


Trotz der Kenntnis das das sich nicht überall so ist , stimme ich dieser Aussage im allegemeinen zu. Mein Arbeitgeber hat vor einigen Jahren den Frauen Zugang zu einer ehemals reinen Männerdomäne ermöglicht was im Nachhinein auch zu Unfrieden führte.Auch hier ist , war Ungleichbehandlung eine der  Ursachen. Der Zugang von Frauen ist , war dabei nicht als falsch zu betrachen. Die Fehler wurden , werden in der Umsetzung gemacht.



> ich bleib dabei eine frau hat in einem reinen männerverein nichts zu suchen,


Rein auf einen Verein bezogen ist dieser Gedankengang zwar hart aber auch nachvollziehbar. Wird von mir nicht zu 100% geteielt aber ich versteh es. Zumal sich diese Ansicht nicht gegen angelde Frauen im allgemeinen richtet.
Und genau in diesem Punkt wurde Andy wohl gehörig falsch verstanden.


----------



## strawinski (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

also eines stimmt....mit Kritik wird hier nicht sehr konstruktiv umgegangen, wobei man auch sagen muß, das oft Beleidigungen vorkommen und diese Leute nicht gesperrt werden......

@andy72 ich habe auch keine angst meine Meinung zu sagen...dafür bin ich Manns genug. Die Frauen jedenfalls wollen Gleichberechtigung. sollen sie haben in allen Bereichen. nicht nur, wenns ums Geld geht und das ist der Punkt. das wollen sie meist nicht. das macht man mit einer Dame nicht. da ist sie plötzlich eine Dame und die Gleichberechtigung gibt es nicht mehr. Sehr dubios alles oder?

Nun, damit meine ich nicht die schon erwähnten Anmachereien und Pöbeleien in den Vereinen wo auch die Vorstände mitmischen...das ist was anderes. Das hat was mit Respekt zu tun und geistigem Niveau..
Da muß man sich einmischen egal ob es gegen Frauen oder schwächere geht. Das ist Pflicht, das geht so nicht...Erst ein auf Verein  machen und dann KameradenschwXXX sein im Alkohol. 
In der Jägerschaft ist es noch viel schlimmer als bei uns anglern. die mußten ihre eigene Liga gründen.


----------



## Tippmeister (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Jeder der hier etwas schreibt, hat eine eigene Meinung. Meist beruht Sie auf Erfahrungen die jeder für sich gemacht hat.
Diese Meinung kann jeder frei äusern, nur wird evt vieles falsch gewertet oder verstanden.
Es ist aber jeder Mensch verschieden (Gott sei Dank). 
Auch bei uns in der Firma arbeiten viele Frauen. Auch dort gibt es Frauen die in verantwortlicher Position mit Personalverantwortung stehen. Da sind es aber meistens die männer welche die Anweisungen kritisieren oder in Frage stellen. Kommt die gleiche Anweisung von einem mann, gibt es (fast nie) schwierigkeiten.

Lange rede kurzer Sinn. Es wird immer ein Pro und Contra geben.

Ich hoffe das ich keinem auf den Schlips getreten bin oder sich jemand persöhnlich angegriffen fühlt.

Es hilft alles nix, ich will jetzt schönes Wetter und Würmcher baden, sonst bekomme ich einen schlechtwetterkoller.

Petri Heil:vik:


----------



## andy72 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> Zumal sich diese Ansicht nicht gegen angelde Frauen im allgemeinen richtet.
> Und genau in diesem Punkt wurde Andy wohl gehöRig falsch verstanden.




dankeschön endlich jemand der erst liest,dann nachdenkt und zuletzt auch was sinnvolles dazu schreibt !!


----------



## daci7 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ich hab schon deine aussage verstanden.

und trotzdem ist es so, dass die entstehenden probleme die du geschildert hast nicht von den frauen kommen. 

wenn es denn um einen männerverein geht, ok. geht es aber um einen angelverein müssen sich da ein paar leute einfach mal zusammenreißen.

"eine frau hat in einem von männern dominierten verein nichts zu suchen, weil sie bevorzugt wird"
von wem denn? ist das ihre schuld?

ich würde sagen, dass leute die nicht mit der diversität der menschen umgehen können nichts in einem verein zu suchen haben. 
(verein kommt von vereinen, zusammen bringen)
((damit meine ich bestimmt nicht dich, nicht falsch verstehen , sondern eben solche die dann die unruhe in den "verein" bringen))

ps. natürlich kannste hebamme werden, und natürlich kannste auch bei kaffekränzchen mitmachen. ob mann das nun will ist ne andere sache ... :q


----------



## Dart (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Die ganze Vereinsmeierei ist sicherlich ein Hauptübel in der allgemeinen Akzeptanz und dem normalen Miteinander zwischen Männlein und Weiblein am Wasser. In Ländern in denen man einfach ne Lizenz kauft und Angeln geht, stellt sich so manch eine Frage erst gar nicht, da geht man gemeinsam fischen.|kopfkrat


----------



## andy72 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> "eine frau hat in einem von männern dominierten verein nichts zu suchen, weil sie bevorzugt wird"
> von wem denn? ist das ihre schuld?


nein,ist es nicht, das ist ein angeborener männlicher reflex den die meisten frauen nur zu gut zu nutzen wissen und dieser stört dann die gleichberechtigung, nach der die damenwelt immer so beharrlich fordert !




> ps. natürlich kannste hebamme werden, und natürlich kannste auch bei kaffekränzchen mitmachen. ob mann das nun will ist ne andere sache ... :q


nein will ich nicht, war im nachhinein betrachtet ein saublödes beispiel !!



> In Ländern in denen man einfach ne Lizenz kauft und Angeln geht, stellt sich so manch eine Frage erst gar nicht, da geht man gemeinsam fischen.|kopfkrat



ich war mit meinen beiden lieblingstanten (leben in den usa) katzenfische angeln und da kamen herren an unserem platz vorbei und riefen, hey cristine wie beissen sie heute und mit was angelst du? ich glaube diese problematik entsteht wirklich nur durch vereine !


----------



## wusel345 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich hab mal ne ganze dumme Frage: was ist ein Männerverein oder was versteht ihr unter einem reinen Männerverein?

Wenn es das ist, was ich glaube, sollten sich die Angelvereine, in denen weibliche Anglerinen nicht erwünscht sind "Männer-Angelverein" nennen. So halten es auch die Männergesangsvereine. Nur steckt bei denen eine andere Intention dahinter. Nämlich die männliche Stimme.

Aber zurück zum Verein. Da wird dann aus *ASV = Angelsportverein* der *MASV = Männerangelsportverein,* z.B *MASV Wasweißich e.V.* 

Aber wehe, die Frauen tuns euch gleich und gründen einen eigenen Angelverein in eurem Umkreis. Haben guten Zulauf an weiblichen Mitgliedern, das nötige Kapital für guten Fischbesatz und pachten die besten Gewässer weg. Das Geschrei und Geschimpfe möchte ich nicht hören, wenn sie euch dann nicht in ihren Verein aufnehmen. 

*Ich stehe dazu:* Eine reine Männerdomäne gibt es heute nicht mehr und jedes Vereins- oder Berufsleben wird doch durch Kolleginnen aufgewertet. 

Ich hatte mehrere Jahre eine weibliche Vorgesetzte und wir haben uns im Beruf toll ergänzt. Ich habe nie bereut, mit ihr zusammen gearbeitet zu haben. Vorher hatte ich einen männlichen Vorgesetzten. Wie oft wir aneinander gerasselt sind, hab ich nicht gezählt. Aber es war manchmal schon heftig.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## andy72 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> Ich hab mal ne ganze dumme Frage: was ist ein Männerverein oder was versteht ihr unter einem reinen Männerverein?


@rüdiger: ist schon ein bissel altbacken aber bis vor paar jahren waren frauen an der angel,das wirst du bestätigen können, totale exoten und angelvereine fest in männerhand,das hat sich inzwischen geändert, find ich auch gut so aber an der umsetzung und dem miteinander hapert es sehr oft und das liegt nicht nur an den männern !



> Aber wehe, die Frauen tuns euch gleich und gründen einen eigenen Angelverein in eurem Umkreis. Haben guten Zulauf an weiblichen Mitgliedern, das nötige Kapital für guten Fischbesatz und pachten die besten Gewässer weg.


bevor du mehr als zehn frauen unter einen hut bekommst friert die hölle zu, die wissen schon ganz genau warum sie vereinen beitreten wo männer den löwenanteil bilden!


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wir werden allerdings beim moderieren ganz verstärkt ein Augenmerk darauf haben, dass dieser eigentlich für Frauen vorgesehene Thread nicht in irgendeiner Art und Weise entgleist, so dass sich unsere angelnden Damen da nicht mehr wohlfühlen würden.*




@ andy

Nicht ohne Grund hatte ich kürzlich das Eingangsposting nochmal zitiert. Hier erneut der wesentliche Teil davon.


*Was zum Teufel hast Du in einem für unsere Angelfrauen eröffneten Thema zu suchen, wenn Du Dich nicht nett mit den Mädels unterhalten willst ????*


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Also ich habe das mal so bischen verfolgt über die letzten Seiten und muss sagen......Ihr habt schon Probleme und Sorgen :q

Im Grunde verstehe ich eigentlich gar nicht, warum es überhaupt so einen Thread für Frauen geben muss!? |kopfkrat


----------



## Ines (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> nein,ist es nicht, das ist ein angeborener männlicher reflex den die meisten frauen nur zu gut zu nutzen wissen und dieser stört dann die gleichberechtigung, nach der die damenwelt immer so beharrlich fordert !


 
Mein lieber andy, hier stolperst du über deine eigenen Vorurteile. Ich vermute, dass eigene Erfahrungen dahinter stehen - die du aber verallgemeinerst bzw. ein Naturgesetz darauf machst:
Weder gibt es den von dir behaupteten "angeborenen Reflex" (wäre ja auch schade, wenn Männer in ihrer Vielfältigkeit derart eingeschränkt wären), noch weiß "die Damenwelt" (wer ist das überhaupt) das zu nutzen, auch wenn es einzelne Frauen geben wird, die sich so verhalten.
An dieser Stelle wird deine Argumentation schief und gleitet in die sich selbst bestätigende Stammtisch-Verallgemeinerung hinein. 

Ansonsten wird es immer wieder vorkommen, dass Männer mit Frauen und Frauen mit Männern schlechte Erfahrungen machen. Da kann ich nur raten: Nicht zumachen und bitter werden, sondern weiter an das Gute glauben, was zwischen Männern und Frauen (auch in Vereinen mit Männermehrheit) sich trotzdem entwickeln kann!


----------



## Ines (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Na ja, und Strawinski: Für dich gilt eigentlich dasselbe, was Vorurteile angeht (Ich frage mich, wes Geistes Kind der war, der dieses furchtbare Wort Stutenbeißerei erfunden hat).

Übrigens: Ich kenne einige Gruppen und Vereine (muss ja kein Angelverein sein), in denen Männer sehr, sehr deutlich in der Minderheit sind. Das geht dort sehr nett zu, was sowohl den Frauen als auch den Männer gut tut.


----------



## daci7 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Ines schrieb:


> Übrigens: Ich kenne einige Gruppen und Vereine (muss ja kein Angelverein sein), in denen Männer sehr, sehr deutlich in der Minderheit sind. Das geht dort sehr nett zu, was sowohl den Frauen als auch den Männer gut tut.



komischerweise geht das auch in allen vereinen die ich kenne sehr gut.
also in sportvereinen gehts anscheinend, warum also nicht in angelvereinen?!


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Nabend,



> warum also nicht in angelvereinen?!


Wenn Andy in seinem Verein deratige Erfahrungen gemacht hat , sollte man diese auch akzeptieren.Das sich daraus auch eine entsprechende Meinung seinerseits resultiert ich mich nachvollziehbar.



> das für die ladys immer wieder extrawürste gebraten werden,oder bevorteilungen jeglicher art sei es freie platzwahl beim vereinsangeln,vonwegen "an der steilen böschung soll ich angeln das schaff ich nicht"das stört den vereinsfrieden,


 
Nochmal, Ich hab in Andys Beiträgen nichts davon gelesen was sich gegen angelnde Frauen im allgemeinen richtet.Er beschreibt einzig und allein die Situation in seinem Verein. Ich kann es absolut nicht verstehen warum er in eine Schublade gesteckt wird in die er nicht reingehört!!!


----------



## andy72 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> komischerweise geht das auch in allen vereinen die ich kenne sehr gut.
> also in sportvereinen gehts anscheinend, warum also nicht in angelvereinen?!



nur um das jetzt hier mal aus meiner sicht zu beenden ist ja der " frauen angel thread" und da dürfen oder sollen männer sich ja raushalten,ich freue mich über jede lady die zum angelsport findet und bin auch gerne bereit würmer anzuködern,fische auszunehmen oder maden zu sieben, da bin ich ganz gentleman und gut erzogen!


----------



## strawinski (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

für mich ist das thema hier erledigt!


----------



## Rosi (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Was zum Teufel hast Du in einem für unsere Angelfrauen eröffneten Thema zu suchen, wenn Du Dich nicht nett mit den Mädels unterhalten willst ????*



Moin Ralle, ich finde die Mädels haben sich selber tapfer geschlagen, schimpfe nicht auf den jungen Burschen.

Es ist interessant und belebt die Diskussion, wenn es auch mal Gegenstimmen gibt. Leichter kommt ein Forum nicht zu Beiträgen.


----------



## Ines (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> Moin Ralle, ich finde die Mädels haben sich selber tapfer geschlagen, schimpfe nicht auf den jungen Burschen.
> 
> Es ist interessant und belebt die Diskussion, wenn es auch mal Gegenstimmen gibt. Leichter kommt ein Forum nicht zu Beiträgen.



Danke für die Blumen, Rosi!|supergri
Ich habe auch nichts gegen Diskussionen, wenn man mit den Leuten vernünftig diskutieren kann - und das ging hier doch im Großen und Ganzen.

Rosi, wir sollten uns mal kennenlernen und zusammen in der Ostsee stehen - das fände ich schön!#h


----------



## firemirl (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Moinsen zusammen !!!
Na Mädels, der Ärger der letzten Beiträge wieder verflogen???|supergri


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, wo bitte ein relevanter Unterschied zu sehen ist, ob nun eine Frau, oder ein Mann angelt?

Zimperliche Typen, derbe Gestalten, Filigranbastler und Grobmotoriker gibt es auf beiden Seiten, wobei Seiten ja schon wieder trennen würde.

Gut. Wenn es ums Pipi hinterm Busch geht, dann haben wir den signifikanten Unterschied, da sind Männer bevorzugt. Aber sonst?

Welchen Fisch juckt es, wer ihn fängt?


----------



## Rosi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Ines schrieb:


> Rosi, wir sollten uns mal kennenlernen und zusammen in der Ostsee stehen - das fände ich schön!#h


 
Moin Ines, ich hätte nichts dagegen, wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## Anemone (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, wo bitte ein relevanter Unterschied zu sehen ist, ob nun eine Frau, oder ein Mann angelt?
> 
> Zimperliche Typen, derbe Gestalten, Filigranbastler und Grobmotoriker gibt es auf beiden Seiten, wobei Seiten ja schon wieder trennen würde.
> 
> ...




Ja, das frage ich mich auch...

Und trotzdem werde ich angestarrt wie eine vom Mars, wenn ich angle. #c
 Scheint also doch noch nicht bei allen Männern angekommen zu sein, dass frau vielleicht auch Spaß am Fischefangen hat.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@andal

also beim pippi machen in der natur, beneide ich euch jungs aber echt


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urinella


----------



## Ines (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urinella


Das Ding ist wirklich praktisch, aber wenn der Busch dicht genug ist, ist es gar nicht nötig.


----------



## andy72 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> also beim pippi machen in der natur, beneide ich euch jungs aber echt



solang es nur penisneid ist gehts doch


----------



## Champagnermädchen (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

urinella *loool*

ines, schon mal getestet das teil?


----------



## Champagnermädchen (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



andy72 schrieb:


> solang es nur penisneid ist gehts doch


 
also, einen penisneid habe ich nicht :q

es ging ums pinkeln und nicht um das ding im allgemeinen!


----------



## firemirl (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ansonsten gibts auch sogenannte Streckenverlängerer.:q
http://www.openpr.de/images/articles/f/1/f1974b248b335c3a28dee229debff5d1_m.jpg


----------



## firemirl (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Man(n) beachte die anatomische Gestaltung. Sorry!|supergri


----------



## Champagnermädchen (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ich wollte nur andal recht geben, daß ihr es in dieser hinsicht besser habt.

aber ich muß ines vollkommen recht geben, ES geht auch so, ganz ohne blöder hilfmittel spitzenmäßig gut, aber danke für die tipps.


----------



## firemirl (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Jojo, is klar. Ich glaube, Du bist auch so taff genug um mit dem nächsten Busch vorlieb zu nehmen. Für's Geschäft meine ich natürlich.
(firemirl vorsichtiger geworden ist)


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Da fällt mir die Story mit meinem damaligen Angelkumpel ein. Der brauchte es für sein kleines Geschäft einsam, sehr einsam. Darum rannte der auch beim Nachtangeln bald meilenweit ins Unterholz. Einmal ein paar Meter zu viel, denn er durcheilte den finsteren Tann in seiner Gänze und pinkelte dann aus höchstens 20 cm Entfernung direkt auf einen geladenen Weidezaun. Außer ihm wären alle bald vor lauter Lachen erstickt!


----------



## firemirl (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

lol........:q

Aber wer kennt das nicht von uns?????
Entweder selbst schonmal Bekanntschaft mit den Dingern gemacht oder dabei gewesen.
Ich kenn das noch aus meiner Zeit der Schützenfeste und Landjugendpartys. Da wurde son Heimweg schonmal zu Erlebnis


----------



## Dart (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Zumindest erarbeitet der Thread "Frauen Angeln" , wenn auch völlig unbeabsichtigt, eine ganz neue Erkenntniß.|bigeyes
Neben den Urologen gibt es noch den Stamm der Urinologen.:q


----------



## Tippmeister (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Also das Urinella find ich echt klasse. Nur wohin damit wenn das geschäft erledigt ist?|kopfkrat
Nur im stehen pinkeln muß auch gelernt sein,


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Tippmeister schrieb:


> Also das Urinella find ich echt klasse. Nur wohin damit wenn das geschäft erledigt ist?|kopfkrat
> Nur im stehen pinkeln muß auch gelernt sein,




Auf links drehen und wieder verwenden!


----------



## Tippmeister (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Toller Tipp,
Mal ne blöde frage. Würde dein Helm nicht den selben Zweck erfüllen?:m

<<Kopfeinzieht


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Kloar, deshalb hab' ich ja auch 'n Loch im Horn!


----------



## Tippmeister (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Cool, |bigeyes
praktisches Teil.
Wofür kann man das Ding den noch verwenden? 
Überlege gerade ob ich mir auch sowas zulegen soll|kopfkrat


----------



## Ines (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> ines, schon mal getestet das teil?


 
Ich hab's im Handschuhfach.
Hinterher muss man es natürlich ausspülen.

Es ist doch immer dasselbe, egal wo, egal in welchem Alter: Man kommt, wenn es um Männlein und Weiblein geht, immer wieder auf das Thema "Pinkeln im Stehen und im Sitzen".
Also, wenn es tatsächlich doch irgendein Naturgesetz geben sollte, dann dies!


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Schau, das ist wirklich mal ein Thema, wo geschlechterübergreifend absolut jeder mitreden kann. Quasi das Universalthema schlechthin! :vik:


----------



## Dart (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Schau, das ist wirklich mal ein Thema, wo geschlechterübergreifend absolut jeder mitreden kann. Quasi das Universalthema schlechthin! :vik:


Spielberg arbeitet schon an einer Fortsetzung von Starwars " Die Rückkehr des R(h)einschiffers":q


----------



## Rosi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urinella


 
:m und wie bekommt Frau die volle Tüte wieder aus dem Floater raus? 

Ich kann lange anhalten. Da haben schon eher die Männer ein Problem, so ein Brückenkopf ist eng. Ein Weib reicht und schon traut sich keiner von ihnen mehr von der Seebrücke zu strullern.


----------



## Tippmeister (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wenn Männlein sich schon nicht traut zu strullern, dann aber Weiblein erst recht nicht.
Zumindest ist es bei uns so wenn Mann und Frau zusammen unterwegs sind. Da rennt jeder mann hinter einen Busch und bei den frauen steht der Schweiß auf der Stirn|supergri

Ist aber wahrscheinlich von Gebiet zu Gebiet verschieden


----------



## schl.wetterangler (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Das stimmt so jetzt aber nicht ich als domestizierter Zuhausesitzer bin nicht Bereit auf den mir gegebenen Anatomischen Vorteil zu verzichten gut das Fachgesimpel unterbreche ich wenn eine Frau zugegen ist und ich geh auch ein oder zwei meter mehr als sonst wenn ich pinkel aber nichts im Leben nicht einmal eine Frau verscheucht mich vom Brücken kopf wenn meine Ruten da stehen das eine sache wo ich dann von der Emanzipation euch moderner Frauen profitiere damit müsst ihr dann auch klarkommen:vik:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

achja nochwas:q meine freundin will jetz mein altes buch haben wo die grundlagen und so drinne sind:q:q ich weis allerdings nich ob sie des aus liebe zu mir macht oder ob sie angeln wirklich interessiert|kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Was wäre denn die "schlimmere" Variante?? LoooL


----------



## Ines (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wollte ich auch grad fragen.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

naja....sie sagt grade sie fasziniert angeln|kopfkrat und sie will im sommer mal mitkommen.....naja solang sie nich zuviel redet aufm boot kein problem:qsie will sich sowieso nur sonnen und mir zuschaun naja aber wer weis vielleciht bring ich sie in paar jährchen ja wirklichmal zum angeln|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Fragt sich wer wem beim sonnen zuschaut!
Aber schön für dich das sie Interesse zeigt. Davon träumen andere...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

hm....negative aspekte hat des ja auch:q dann bin ich so vom angeln abgelenkt.......hm.....|kopfkrat
was kann man da nur machen:q:q:q


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Beide Ruten unter Kontrolle halten!!


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Peter Maffay, die rumänische Wanderwarze, würde dir jetzt von unten herauf die Hand auf die Schulter legen und dir mit rauchiger Stimme raten:

"Weißt du mein Freund, es gibt Sachen, die muss ein Mann einfach alleine zu Ende bringen!:m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ach, uns Peter, daß würde er wahrscheinlich sagen wenn er noch unter uns weilen würde...


----------



## Rosi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



fabi123 schrieb:


> naja solang sie nich zuviel redet aufm boot kein problem:qsie will sich sowieso nur sonnen und mir zuschaun



Mönsch Fabi, zeig ihr doch die Seite in dem Buch mit Benimmregeln auf Angelbooten.

1. unbedingt still sitzen/liegen.
1a. Ausnahmen: Wenn der Bikini kneift, darf Frau ihn bändigen.
2. stumm das Geschehen verfolgen.
2a. Ausnahmen: gefangene Fische dürfen ausgiebig bewundert werden. Dabei ist ein aussagekräftiges Fangfoto zwingend.
3. mitgebrachte Lebensmittel werden geteilt.
3a. Außer Eis und Schokolade.
4. Es darf nichts in die Bordkante geritzt werden.
4a. Außnahmen: Leihboote.
usw.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

jojo da peter:qaber zu dem rutenpost.....würd ich ma sagen tatütata:q des mit dem ritzen hätte sich erledigt:q isn alu boot:m:m


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ach, uns Peter, daß würde er wahrscheinlich sagen wenn er noch unter uns weilen würde...



Wie jetzt? Ist der gestorben?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

äh wollt ich auch grad fragen??????hab gestern noch irgendwo was über ihn gelesen......


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Ist der gestorben?



Ist auf'm Oktoberfest in 'nen Maßkrug gefallen und ertrunken, schlimme Sache das!


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ja dann...!|wavey:


----------



## schl.wetterangler (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Rosi schrieb:


> Mönsch Fabi, zeig ihr doch die Seite in dem Buch mit Benimmregeln auf Angelbooten.
> 
> 1. unbedingt still sitzen/liegen.
> 1a. Ausnahmen: Wenn der Bikini kneift, darf Frau ihn bändigen.
> ...


 bei mir  hat die 4. Regel ganz besondere Priorität wäre möglicherweise sogar ein Trennungsgrund (3,6m Quicksilver Schlauchboot )


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wie findet ihr dann eure Hot Spots wieder, wenn ihr keine Markierungen am Bootsrand einschneidet?|kopfkrat


----------



## schl.wetterangler (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

kombiniertes Echo/Plotter


----------



## williwurm (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

|kopfkrat|kopfkratwenn meine nicht angeln würde |kopfkrat|kopfkrat das wer ein scheidungs grund:vik::vik:


----------



## andy72 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> kombiniertes Echo/Plotter


krkrkrkrkrkrkrkrkrkr


----------



## wusel345 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr dann eure Hot Spots wieder, wenn ihr keine Markierungen am Bootsrand einschneidet?|kopfkrat


 

Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt und event. eine Lösung gefunden. Bei KiK gibts farbige Bälle, Durchmesser ca. 12cm. Da könnte man ein Seil dran festmachen und als Anker einen Ziegelstein nehmen. :q Zur besseren Unterscheidung, was wo gefangen wurde, könnte man folgendermaßen vorgehen:

Hecht = grün/weiß gemustert
Zander = knallrot
Karpfen blau/weiß/rot gescheckt
Waller = großer Wasserball in gelb

Das würde den See sicherlich farblich und auch gestalterisch  um einiges aufwerten. Vielleicht lasse ich mir die Idee patentieren :vik:.


----------



## fenmaus (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

hey jungs,
_ich finde schon mal gut sich gedanken zu  machen und an die frauen zu denken.
ich bin der meinung,daß es einmal an der erziehung liegt,wie man eine frau an das hobby fischen zu überzeugen.
die frauen die sich dafür interressieren und aktiv fischen,sand die besseren angler und haben mehr erfolg,als ihre kolegen,denn sie sind freier beim fischen und nicht so verbissen wie manche kolegen(angler)._
*warum frauen weniger zum angeln gehen,als die männer?sie haben ja auch nicht soviel freizeit.*
eine frau geht in die arbeit,kümmert sich um die kinder(kiga,schule arzt und und und)haushalt,essen wäsche,garten ...........,wann soll sie dann noch bitte gehen????????????_wenn die lieben kolegen(männer)sich mal an die nase fassen würden und sich vielleicht mehr beteitigen an den anfallenten arbeiten,_ dann könnten sich die frauen mehr um ihr hobby zu kümmern.
ich fische schon seit 27 jahren aktiv und mit leitenschaft.bin auch mit anderen angelkolegen unterwegs.und hatte auch schon einige erfolge.wo manche männer schon zum erstaunen gebracht haben.

pertri heil

fenmaus


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _beteitigen an den anfallenten_
> 
> fenmaus



Und da wir ja alle emanzipiert sind und es keine Vorzugsbehandlung gibt: "Anfallenten" sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen!:q|wavey:


----------



## firemirl (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ole,Ole.....:vik:

*Anfallenten* - die kenne ich auch.

Die flattern immer ganz aufgeregt davon wenn ich mein 100gr. Blei zwischen sie feuer.


----------



## Ines (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich glaube nicht, dass Frauen die besseren Angler sind.
Es gibt Grobmotorikerinnen und Feinmotoriker, 
und es gibt Grobmotoriker und Feinmotorikerinnen.


----------



## locotus (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



firemirl schrieb:


> Ole,Ole.....:vik:
> 
> *Anfallenten* - die kenne ich auch.
> 
> Die flattern immer ganz aufgeregt davon wenn ich mein 100gr. Blei zwischen sie feuer.



bei 100 gr flattern die nicht mehr, die schimpfen noch einmal ganz laut und dann verstummen sie für immer. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Warum hat sie sich auch im Schilfgürtel versteckt.


----------



## daci7 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



locotus schrieb:


> bei 100 gr flattern die nicht mehr, die schimpfen noch einmal ganz laut und dann verstummen sie für immer. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Warum hat sie sich auch im Schilfgürtel versteckt.


da wird aus ner anfallente ganz schnell ne abfallente


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Rotkohl und Klöße machen alle Enten wieder gleich.


----------



## locotus (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Rotkohl und Klöße machen alle Enten wieder gleich.



So mag ich sie auch am liebsten.:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Und danach 'ne kleine Spazierfahrt!:q



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_1xa4hnFlo


----------



## Tippmeister (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Was hast du denn heute gefangen.
2 Karpfen und eine Ente:m


----------



## Champagnermädchen (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

irgendwie seit ihr "kolegen" *gg* echt fies!!!


----------



## Tippmeister (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wer solche Freunde hat, braucht .....:q

|kopfkrat ich fische nach meinem Bild unter dem namen.
Finde es aber nicht#d#c


----------



## Tippmeister (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Mhhh.
Also von angelnden Frauen habe ich selbst am WE auf einer Angelmesse nichts gesehen. Kann auch sein das ich am falschen Tag zur falschen Zeit dort war. An den Ständen mit Anglerbedarf waren nur Männer zu sehen die Ihre Frau im Schlepptau hatten, welche wiederum gelangweilt durch die Gegend schauten.
Anders sah es bei der Jagdbekleidung aus. Dort hatten die frauen das heft in der hand. Worte wie: Zieh doch mal die jacke an,wie lange willst du denn deine alten klamo´tten noch anziehen, die steht dir aber gar nicht usw waren da zu hören.
Einzig am Stand des VDSF waren einige junge Mädels zu sehen die ihr Geschick im Zielwurf unter Beweis stellen wollte (der erste Wurf landete unter der Decke)|uhoh:

Momentan bleibt es dabei. Die einzigen Frauen die Angeln gehen sind wahrscheinlich hier im Board. 

Gruß thomas


----------



## andy72 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> Anders sah es bei der Jagdbekleidung aus. Dort hatten die frauen das heft in der hand. Worte wie: Zieh doch mal die jacke an,wie lange willst du denn deine alten klamo´tten noch anziehen, die steht dir aber gar nicht usw waren da zu hören.



da kriegste gleich ne typberatung ob du willst oder nicht :q:q:q


----------



## firemirl (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Tippmeister schrieb:


> Momentan bleibt es dabei. Die einzigen Frauen die Angeln gehen sind wahrscheinlich hier im Board.



Das glaube ich allerdings auch.
Will auch eine bei mir zuhause. 

Moinsen @ all.


----------



## Tippmeister (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



firemirl schrieb:


> Das glaube ich allerdings auch.
> Will auch eine bei mir zuhause.
> 
> Ich hab eine zu Hause. Bei der Typberatung ist sie dicke dabei. Wenn es aber ans Würmchenbaden geht, zieht sie sich zurück.


----------



## andy72 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> Will auch eine bei mir zuhause.


kann ich dir nur empfehlen immer schön die prüfungs-vorbereitungskurse zu besuchen, da soll die fangquote am höchsten sein


----------



## firemirl (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ok! Und wie stellt es so'n schüchterner und introvertierter Typ wie ich es ja bin dann an ???:g

Ich hab's!!! Ich werde Ausbilder, erzähle viel Angellatein und wenn ich Glück habe, finde ich eine wenn ich so ca. 50 bin und nen weißen Bart hab.

Ne, laß mal.


----------



## wusel345 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

He He He, nix gegen nen weißen Bart. Hab auch einen und die Damen rennen mir nach :q 

Aber die wollen mir alle nur Haare und den Bart schneiden. Ansonsten möchten die nix von mir |gr::q. Keine Ahnung, warum nicht. :q


----------



## andy72 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> Ok! Und wie stellt es so'n schüchterner und introvertierter Typ wie ich es ja bin dann an ???:g




du glänzt mit anglerischem fachwissen und prahlst mit deiner rute dann wirds schon


----------



## firemirl (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Tschuldigung Wusel, da hätte ich ja beinahe nem Nachbarn auf die Füße getreten.

Und nee, mit ner Rute prahlen und dann entweder Bruch oder nix gefangen.

Ich glaub ich werde doch vorerst mit den Geschlechtsgenossen vorlieb nehmen müssen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wenn man hier so liest versteht man warum sich die meisten Frauen aus solchen Threads raushalten...


----------



## Dart (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn man hier so liest versteht man warum sich die meisten Frauen aus solchen Threads raushalten...


....und vor allen Dingen, solche Threads gar net brauchen...


----------



## Ines (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Stimmt, ist in letzter Zeit ein bisschen verspammt hier, war aber streckenweise schon amüsant.

Jedenfalls ist das Thema Frauen und Angeln offenbar auch bei angelnden Männern von bleibendem Interesse - und auch ein ständiger Anlass zum Seufzen und Sich-Wundern.

So ist es wohl nun mal zwischen Männern und Frauen...


----------



## Tippmeister (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich weiß zwar immmer noch nicht den genauen Grund warum soooo viele Männer angeln und nur ganz wenige Frauen, aber sollte ich mal eine angelnde Frau am Wasser antreffen werde ich sie fragen.
Vielleicht ist es ja mit den Männern wie mit den Katzen. Der Jagdtrieb ist wahrscheinlich angeboren.


----------



## Rosi (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Tippmeister schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar immmer noch nicht den genauen Grund warum soooo viele Männer angeln und nur ganz wenige Frauen, aber sollte ich mal eine angelnde Frau am Wasser antreffen werde ich sie fragen.


 
Moin, ich hätte da einen Tip, frag nicht die Anglerinnen, die verraten das nicht. 

Sagt mal Mädels, war eigentlich schon wer von euch los in 2010? Ich hör hier immer nur die Kerle über Entzug jammern...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Also ich noch nicht, aber das wird sich nächste Woche ändern!


----------



## Tippmeister (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin, ich hätte da einen Tip, frag nicht die Anglerinnen, die verraten das nicht.
> 
> Sagt mal Mädels, war eigentlich schon wer von euch los in 2010? Ich hör hier immer nur die Kerle über Entzug jammern...


 

Entzug? 
Ich bräuchte sonnenschein damit ich wieder etwas Farbe bekomme.|wavey:
Alles andere kommt dann von selbst


----------



## Ines (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Übernächstes Wochenende, Rosi, wenn alles gut geht!


----------



## Anglerkatz (2. April 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Tippmeister schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar immmer noch nicht den genauen Grund warum soooo viele Männer angeln und nur ganz wenige Frauen, aber sollte ich mal eine angelnde Frau am Wasser antreffen werde ich sie fragen.
> Vielleicht ist es ja mit den Männern wie mit den Katzen. Der Jagdtrieb ist wahrscheinlich angeboren.




Miau. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass Jagdtrieb, Sammelleidenschaft, Fingerfertigkeit oder Geduld beim Ansitz unbedingt Geschlechterspezifisch vergeben wurden. In meiner Zeit als aktive Anglerin habe ich zwar viele Frauen am Wasser gesehen, die im Nagel- oder Bräunungsstudio besser aufgehoben gewesen wären, doch auch solche, die ihre Ausrüstung alleine schleppen und aufbauen konnten, zäh bei Wind und Wetter am Wasser aushielten, ihren Fang selbst drillten, landeten, waidgerecht töteten und ausnahmen. Leider ist das allerdings nicht die Regel und ich beglückwünsche alle von euch, die eine solche Dame für sich gewinnen konnten. 

Bei mir war es umgekehrt. Ich bin oft allein ans Wasser gefahren und habe irgendwann mal einen meiner Bekannten mitgeschleppt, der hat einen weiteren mitgeschleppt und inzwischen haben beide den Angelschein. So kann´s gehen...


----------



## Losthighway (8. April 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> Du suchst Spaß? Geh mal als Frau in einen Angelladen....#d



Das ist nicht nur als Frau so, ich hab längere Haare als die meisten Frauen und das ist für Angler wohl noch komischer. Neulich im Angelladen meinte einer er würd nicht glauben dass ich angeln geh, blabla..
Dabei hat sogar meine Mutter n Angelschein obwohl sie sicher schon 25 Jahre keine Angel mehr in der Hand hatte.
Meine Tante angelt sehr viel und meine Oma war sogar noch mit 75 jeden Herbst mit in Schweden und hat den ganzen Tag geangelt, zwar immer nur mit einem kleinen Zocker weil blinkern zu anstrengend war.
Werd nachher mal ein Foto raussuchen..


----------



## Micha383 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Als ich gerade den Thread gesehen habe wollte ich direkt nach einem Köder für rothaarige Frauen fragen aber das hatte sich erledigt als ich das erste Posting gelesen hab :c|supergri


----------



## Champagnermädchen (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

hahahaha, lange nicht mehr so gelacht!


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Als ich gerade den Thread gesehen habe wollte ich direkt nach einem Köder für rothaarige Frauen fragen aber das hatte sich erledigt als ich das erste Posting gelesen hab :c|supergri



Gibt es da Unterschiede nach Haarfarbe?:q


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Micha383 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Denke schon. ist doch wie mit dem Angeln ^^ mit Gufis fängt man wohl keine Karpfen^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Denke schon. ist doch wie mit dem Angeln ^^ *mit Gufis fängt man wohl keine Karpfen*^^




Aber rothaaarige Frauen?

Und für die Blonden, Mais. Und für Brünette, Schokolade?


:vik:


----------



## Champagnermädchen (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

eins kann ich euch mal sagen: NUR mais reicht nicht *ggg*


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> eins kann ich euch mal sagen: NUR mais reicht nicht *ggg*



Na gut.

Ne Büchse Mais und `ne Flasche Champagner. . . 









Vielleicht auch noch ein schönes Abendessen . . 

Je nachdem wie sie sich benimmt.:q:q:q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

wir kommen der sache näher


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> wir kommen der sache näher




Dann erzähl mal lieber was Frauen so erwarten.

Interessiert mich ja nu doch.


|wavey:


----------



## Champagnermädchen (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ich bin ja nicht rothaarig, von daher kann ich da nicht weiterhelfen, welcher köder da anschlagen tun tut


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> ich bin ja nicht rothaarig, von daher kann ich da nicht weiterhelfen, welcher köder da anschlagen tun tut




Und was schlägt bei blonden an?
Kann ja so verschieden nicht sein.:q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

och mais und champus in netter umgebung *ggg* kann so verkehrt nicht sein


----------



## wusel345 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wie wäre es mit einem Blinker, designed by Cartier, aus Weissgold, besetzt mit Brillies und die Drillinge aus Platin (natürlich ohne Spitze) an einer Silberkette? :q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

wäre eine echt gute idee und ziemlich cooler schmuck auch noch


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> och mais und champus in netter umgebung *ggg* kann so verkehrt nicht sein




Ist mit "netter Umgebung" die Location oder die Begleitung gemeint.


----------



## Micha383 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wusel bringt mich da auf ne ganz blöde idee ^^ einen meiner Spinner mit Zirkonia besetzen vll beisen dann die Rogner besser^^

Bleibt aber immer noch die Frage offen welchen Köder auf rothaarige Frauen mitte 20|kopfkrat


----------



## Champagnermädchen (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

meld dich doch mal bei e-darling an oder sowas, da sollen sie beißen wie verrückt!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> meld dich doch mal bei e-darling an oder sowas, da sollen sie beißen wie verrückt!!!



Iss wohl nix zum mitnehmen.

Die wollen doch nach dem Fang releast werden . .  .

:q:q:q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ok, das weiß ich ja nicht


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> ok, das weiß ich ja nicht



Das ist faszinierend an Frauen. Sie wissen nichts und plappern doch den ganzen Tag . . . :vikkleiner Scherz - nich böse sein)


----------



## Champagnermädchen (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

muß ich ja heute zum 2. mal loslachen


----------



## Champagnermädchen (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ihr wollt frauen abschleppen, wißt nicht wie und plappert selber rum wie es gehen könnte.

würde es funktionieren, wie hier es euch denkt, könntet ihr euch auch diese gebrabbel sparen *lachmichschekcig*


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> ihr wollt frauen abschleppen, wißt nicht wie und plappert selber rum wie es gehen könnte.
> 
> würde es funktionieren, wie hier es euch denkt, könntet ihr euch auch diese gebrabbel sparen *lachmichschekcig*



Kann sein ,dass man das verlernt wenn man verheiratet ist . . 

Da fehlt die Übung. Früher war alles besser. Heutzutage muss man einer verheirateten Frau zu Bett gehen.

Wär mir früher nie passiert . . .:q:q:q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

jaaaa, das leben kann so furchtbar sein *gg*


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> jaaaa, das leben kann so furchtbar sein *gg*




Ja schrecklich.

Eh man sich`s versieht ist man verraten und verkauft, hat Verwandschaft die man nie wollte, Tätigkeiten an der Backe die man nicht braucht . . . 

Und viel schlimmer - man sagt immer ja.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


:q:q:q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ich verstehe die aussage "freunde kann man sich aussuchen" "familie nicht" auch nicht so wirklich *lol*


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Iss bestimmt so gemeint, dass man die Familie geschenkt kriegt - braucht man genauso wie jedes Jahr Socken zum Geburtstag(|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes).


:q:q:q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

also socken zum geburtstag finde ich schon seit jahren nicht mehr so schlimm, muß man selber kein geld mehr für ausgeben


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Naja nach 3.465.475 Paar, wenn man schon fast Vermögenssteuer dafür berappen muss, reicht es.:q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

wie wäre es mit einer sockenspende???


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einer sockenspende???



Wenn du so nett bittest - wieviele brauchste denn?

:q:q:q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

so 10-15 paar wären schon ganz gut, aber ohne den simpsons drauf oder sowas


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

So teure Socken mit Motiv krieg ich nie geschenkt.:c

Zuerst müssen die mit Loch weg . . 

:q:q:q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

vielleicht ein geschenk für rothaarige???


----------



## Markus1981 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich finde es klasse wenn frauen auch Angeln. Schade nur das ich meine nicht dazu bekomme sie kommt zwar mit aber das wars dann auch. Die einzige die Angelbegeistert ist ist meine 6 jährige Tochter hoffe nur ads sie es auch bleibt in der zukunft.


----------



## Mikesch (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Markus1981 schrieb:


> ... Die einzige die Angelbegeistert ist ist meine 6 jährige Tochter hoffe nur ads sie es auch bleibt in der zukunft.


Warte mal 10 Jahre, dann kannst du eine sichere Aussage treffen. |wavey:


----------



## wusel345 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Markus1981 schrieb:


> Ich finde es klasse wenn frauen auch Angeln. Schade nur das ich meine nicht dazu bekomme sie kommt zwar mit aber das wars dann auch. Die einzige die Angelbegeistert ist ist meine 6 jährige Tochter hoffe nur ads sie es auch bleibt in der zukunft.


 

Im Laufe der nächsten Jahre wird sie sicherlich das "Angeln" auch noch toll finden, nur wird sich ab dem 12. oder 13. Lebensjahr die Wahl der "Köder" ändern :q. Ihr "Zielfisch" wird dann die Spezies sein, die man im Sommer im Pool eines Schwimmbades antrifft und dank der Evolution ohne Flossen und Kiemen auskommt :q. 

Aber vielleicht gehörst du zu den Glücklichen, deren Kids auch mit 16 noch ihre Leidenschaft fürs Angeln behalten haben und man ab und an mit ihnen gemeinsam loszieht. 

Gruß und frohe Pfingsten
Rüdiger


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich bin ganz froh, dass meine Auserwählte nicht gerne angeln geht. Als ich sie das erste Mal mitgenommen habe, brauchte ich für eine eigentlich 15-minütige Fußstrecke fast eine Stunde und zu spät losgegangen sind wir sowieso. "Warte ich muss nochmal fix ins Bad" Wobei "fix" in Frauensprache wahrscheinlich 30 Minuten bedeutet. 

Angekommen an meiner Lieblingsangelstelle war es ihr zu kalt, zu windig, zu nass und überhaupt war alles doof. 

Zum Glück ist meine Freundin sehr gut mit der Freundin meines Angelkollegens befreundet, sodass wir die beiden einfach immer zusammenstecken wenn wir los ziehen wollen.  Wir haben unsere Ruhe, die beiden können bei nem Biermischgetränk über uns herziehen und wir kommen mit leckerem Fisch zurück. 

Ich gehöre also nicht zur Fraktion, die ihre Liebsten unbedingt ans Wasser mitnehmen bzw. sie fürs Angeln begeistern wollen. Ich genieße die Zeit, die ich einfach für mich und/oder Freunde habe.


----------



## Tippmeister (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Also ich fange ab und an Rotaugen und Rotfedern. Mit Rothaarigen hatte ich noch keinen Biss.
Mach ich da was falsch?


----------



## karpfenalarm (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Als ich meiner Partnerin schrieb das ich den Fischereischein mache, meinte sie ich kann dann alleine gehen.

Zwei Tage vor der Prüfung habe ich mir eine Erstausstattung zugelegt. Einige Tage später haben wir dann zusammen meinen Fischerreischein erstellen lassen.

Dann hat sie mich gedrängt am gleichen Tag noch Angeln zu gehen. Sind dann spontan an einen Forellenpuff gefahren.

Nun belgeitet sie mich immer mal wieder. Denke aber nicht, dass sie selbst angeln wollen wird.


----------



## Bullwide (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Also ich bin froh dass meine Frau auch angelt , so oft könnte ich sonst sicher nicht ans Wasser ohne stress zubekommen .
Ausserdem gibt es doch nichts schöneres als ein Hobby teilen zu können , oder ???


----------



## Anglerin in spe (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Da muss ich Bullwide recht geben... Ich habe den Schein nun selber noch nicht, aber gehe trotzdem mit meinem Lebensgefährten fleissig mit zum Angeln, denn ich will ihn auf jedenfall diesen Herbst machen... Das war mir aber schon klar, bevor ich das erste mal mit war, denn ich hätte ihn schon längst gemacht, hatte nur keine Lust alleine loszuziehen, denn zu zweit macht es eben mehr Spass.. Was nun nicht heisst das man ununterbrochen reden muss. Wir können auch stundenlang nebeneinandersitzen und dies einfach nur geniessen, alleine das ist doch auch schon was feines für ne Beziehung  Also ich gehe gerne mit ihm angeln und er meint, er fände es viel schöner mit mir als (oder wie... ach keine ahnung...|kopfkrat) alleine, auch wenn er trotzdem ab und an noch alleine losziehen will.. Aber das sei ihm auch gegönnt, immerhin sollte jeder auch ein wenig Zeit für sich haben.. 

Lieben Gruss, 
Pam


----------



## Guppy-Lilly (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Na ihr habt Sorgen.

Ich habe das Problem genau andersrum, mein Freund hat gar keine Lust aufs Angeln, bzw jetzt nach und nach ist er ein paar Mal mitgekommen und ich hoffe, dass er vielleicht auch eine Lust daran findet, wenn nicht die gleiche Euphorie wie bei mir.
Ich habe mein Leben lang gehofft, einen Mann zu finden, der meine Angelleidenschaft teilt, aber habe mich dann immer in Männer verliebt, die Angeln nicht mochten. Die Antwort war immer dieselbe: ""Aber ist das nicht schrecklich langweilig?"....   Ich wußt auch nicht wo ich die "passenden" Männer suchen soll? Angelvereine hatten für mich immer das Flair von Prunksitzungen im Karnevalsverein, das ging gar nicht.. ich wollt nicht drüber reden, sondern es tun. ... 

Schade, dass ich das Angel Forum erst vorgestern zufällig entdeckt hab. 

Ich kann 9, 10 und länger Stunden am Wasser sitzen und auf die Rutenspitze starren. Ich kann auch keine nicht-Angel-Freunde mitnehmen, die mit Angeln nix zu tun haben, da ich mich dann nicht mit anderen Sachen beschäftigen kann. Ich kann mich dann um keinen kümmern sondern will mein Ding machen.

Frauen werden vor allem durch die enorme Technik, die in der Angelei immer mehr zunimmt, verschreckt. Angefangen bei Firlefanz und Kleinkram über automatische Spulen und Echolot. Da blicke ich auch nicht durch. Vom romantischen Angeln bei Sonnenuntergang wie früher ist nicht mehr viel über. 
Auch haben Frauen manchmal Angst, in diesem "Männersport" nicht akzeptiert, sondern belächelt zu werden. Manche hassen das Angeln regelrecht, weil sie das Gefühl haben, dass der Mann lieber am Wasser ist als bei ihnen, kommen dann auch versuchsweise paar Mal mit und werden meist links liegen gelassen, wenn der Schwimmer wackelt ist die Frau für den Angler Luft. Die Frau hat keine Chance gegen das Angeln. Auch schnattern die meisten Weiber gerne, aber beim Angeln wird die Schnatterluke meist zugelassen. Man konzentriert sich ja schließlich auf die Rute, die vor einer halben Stunde mal kurz gezuckt hat, oder war das doch nur eine Welle....
Und das ganze Ködergetier ist in der Tat nichts feines, ein aufplatzender Wattwurm oder Maden, die Dir in den Ausschnitt fallen. 
Auch höre ich schon mal von Frauen, "Angeln tu ich gelegentlich gern, aber ich schmeiss danach den Fisch immer ins Wasser, ich kann kein Tier töten". Für die meisten Fische ist der Anbiss aber ein Todesurteil, wenn die so tief schlucken kann man den auch nicht mehr wieder zurücksetzen. Auch ist es am Wasser matschig und schmutzig und manches riecht auch schlecht. Und Fische ausnehmen ist auch unangenehm. Und den Fisch, den man selber gefangen und getötet hat, in die Pfanne hauen und aufessen, ist auch nicht Käptn Iglus Fischstäbchen. Frauen sind meist feinfühlig, und ein Tier, dem  man vorher in die Augen gesehen hat, ist schwer zu verdauen.

Angeln ist teilweise auch echt "unweiblich". Neben uns angelnde Männer haben sich immer lieb und nett mit mir unterhalten und haben dann völlig entsetzt geguckt, wenn ich dem gefangenen Plattfisch einen drübergebraten habe und dann eingeschnitten und den Kopf inklusive Innereien abgerissen habe. Dann kamen Sprüche wie "Das Du das so kannst, als Frau?...." und "Oh Gott, Dich will ich aber auch nicht als Freundin haben, da hat man ja Angst nachts einzuschlafen" 

Ich denke einfach, entweder hat mans, oder man hats nicht. Angeln ist für mich Jagd. Lauern, warten, fangen, nach Hause schleppen, aufessen. Den Männer ist das eher in die Wiege gelegt als den Frauen, die meist häuslicher sind. Männer  sind Jäger und Sammler.

Ich habe bisher noch nie eine Frau angeln gesehen, außer mal am Forellenp... aber nie am Meer oder so. Und als ich mal an der Ostsee in nem Angelladen war, hat ein kleiner Junge seinen Papi am Ärmel gezuppelt und gefragt:  

"Papa, was macht die Frau denn im Angelladen? Darf die hier rein?" 
Der fragte das todernst. Lustig aber wahr!  

Wenn ihr ehrlich zugebt, geniessen die meissten Männer es doch auch, ein Hobby nur "für sich" zu haben und das Frauenzimmer inklusive Alltag mal hinter sich zu lassen, einfach mal mit Angelfreunden abschalten, Männerabend usw....  Dennoch - auf dass noch mehr Weibervolk das Angeln entdeckt! 

http://img294.*ih.us/img294/4393/ichsonnenuntergangab.jpg


----------



## firemirl (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Tja, wat hast Du nen Glück.
Im realen Leben (also Leibhaftig gesehen) kenne ich nur eine sehr nette ältere Dame von 60 Jahren, die *jedes* WE an unserem Forellenpuff anzutreffen ist und schon so manchem Super-Angler gezeigt hat was ne Harke ist.

Ich habe selbst nach dieser schwer auszumachenden Spezies Anglerin gesucht. Selbst der Geist von Heinz Sielmann war an der Suche beteiligt. Erfolg? #c

Aber was will Mann machen.........
Trotzdem herzlich wilkommen im besten Board Deutschlands.

PS: Tolle Hunde hast Du.


----------



## Guppy-Lilly (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo firemirl,

tja, was soll ich sagen -  hätten wir uns doch mal früher getroffen, grins.   

Ich denke aber auch, dass ich mit 70, 80 Jahren, auch noch am Teich sitze und angle, dann schon als eine knauserige Oma im Rollstuhl, weil schwach auf den krummen Beinen, die von der Stadt einen frischen jungen Zivi als Hilfe zugeteilt bekommen hat. 

Immer wenn er dann ins Altersheim kommt und mich zum Spazierfahren mit dem Rollstuhl abholt, werde ich ihn so lange mit meinem Krückstock schlagen, bis er mich zu Teich fährt, und da lasse ich ihn de Maden und Würmer aufziehen. 

Werfen und rausholen tu ich aber selbst!  )

Naja bis 70 habe ich ja noch 36 Jahre.....


----------



## firemirl (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Tja, bis dahin wirst Du wohl keinen Zivi mehr bekommen.
Wenn Du Glück hast noch nen FSJ'ler und wenn der soziale Abbau so weiter geht, kannst Du dir entweder nen knackigen Jungangler oder nen privaten Rolli-Schieber halten. 

Hättest ja mal anrufen oder vorbei kommen können. 

Aber Spaß beiseite - Stadtwerke Ratingen?
Bewirtschaften die den Silber - und Grüner See?
Ansonsten beneide ich alle die in direkter Nähe zum Rhein wohnen. Obwohl angesichts der Grundel- und Wolliplage auch nicht mehr so sehr. 
Gruß aus dem Münsterland
Toto


----------



## Guppy-Lilly (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Lach, das mit den Stadtwerken Ratingen hab ich aus Spaß da reingeschrieben, weil die unseren Haushalt mit Wasser beliefern.   

Wer die Ratinger Seen bewirtschaftet, kein Plan! Ich angel eigentlich nur im Urlaub,  werde aber ab Herbst auch mal hier versuchen. 

Ich mag diese beiden Seen eh nicht besonders, weil da Unmengen von Schwan und Gänsekack liegt, kommen mir dreckig vor. Ebenso sind da oft viele, wie soll ich sagen -  großmäulige Youngster - "Assis" in Grüppchen unterwegs. 

Wir gehen heute mit den Hunden schwimmen zum Angermunder Baggerloch, mit dem saubersten Wasser hier in der Gegend.... da hat ein Bekannter angeblich nen riesen Wels rausgeholt, der älter war als er selber (30). Der See ist 10 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad durch den Wald. Und 10 Minuten weiter ist der Rhein... ätsch  )

Ich mag die Einwander-Grundeln sehr gerne - de schmecken paniert sehr, sehr gut, und bei den ganz kleinen:  billiger kommt man nicht an Hundefutter. )  Aber die Krabben müssen in der Tat nicht sein....


----------



## Doc Plato (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

http://www.asv-duesseldorf-wittlaer.de/


#h


----------



## schwedenklausi (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Frauen können nicht angeln !http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2969969#post2969969

schwedenklausi


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ja, die ollen Weiber fangen eigentlich immer nur "Kleine"!

http://img149.*ih.us/img149/2264/dsc0440n.jpg


Der hier hatte auch nur lächerliche 17 Kilo und 115cm!


----------



## Hase (3. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hmmmmmm... was soll ich sagen .... eigentlich bin ich ja noch keine  "richtige" "Angel-Frau". Aaaaaber ich will und  werde eine werden.

Obwohl heute ... naja da war ich in einem Anglershop. Und als ich dem  Verkäufer sagte, das ich eine Angel für Anfänger suche, fragte er direkt  : "für ihren Mann?" |bigeyes

Oha !

Nun denn ...ich muss ja erstmal den Schein machen. Der Termin dafür liegt zwar (scheinbar) erst im September, aber bis dahin muss ich mich wohl gedulden.

|pfisch: Hase


----------



## Bobster (3. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

....aber Deine zu Verfügung stehende Zeit für Dein neues Hobby hier im AB verbringen, sich informieren, nicht verwirren
und sich schon 'mal mit den wichtigen Fragen des Angellebens beschäftigen.

Viel Glück im September #6


----------



## Hase (3. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Stimmt Bobster :m

Eine kleine "Vorbildung" hat ja noch niemandem geschadet.


----------



## wusel345 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Moin moin,

ich habe zwar in meinem Anglerleben (ca. 40 Jahre) schon viel gesehen und erlebt, aber noch keine Anglerin kennen gelernt. Die Damen, die mit ihren Freunden oder Ehemännern am Wasser waren, sonnten sich oder lagen einfach nur "gelangweilt" auf Decken oder Liegen. Bei meinen Partnerinnen war es nicht anders. Zweimal mitkommen, dann wurde es zu langweilig. Nicht eine konnte ich für mein Hobby ernsthaft begeistern. 

Darum freue ich mich über jedes weibliche Wesen hier im Board, dass dieses schöne Hobby mit uns Männern teilt (ist ja leider immer noch eine Männerdomäne) und vielleicht den wahren Sinn des Angelns erkannt hat oder irgendwann erkennen wird: lautloses Jagen im Einklang mit der Natur. 

Vielleicht wird irgendwann in einem Partnergesuch in einer Zeitung folgender Text stehen:

"Sie, xx Jahre., ... , sucht Traummann (Voraussetzung: Angler!!!), der mit ihr viele schöne Stunden am Wasser und in der Natur verbringt." usw. 

Diese Anzeige wird der Knaller und auf die Resonanz wäre ich gespannt. :q

In unserer Ecke gibt es anscheinend keine Anglerinnen, aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, doch noch mal irgendwann irgendwo eine zu treffen und mit ihr zu fachsimpeln. 

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Bobster (4. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Hase schrieb:


> Stimmt Bobster :m
> Eine kleine "Vorbildung" hat ja noch niemandem geschadet.


 
Stimmt !

Denke daran, die *Erfahrung am Wasser* zählt !
Das Gewässer und die Natur beobachten.
Wo sind Wasservögel, Haubentaucher, etc.,
Wo rauben Fisch und zu welcher Zeit.
All das kannst Du in dieser Zeit erfahren.....
Eher weniger das teure Gerät, die Markenrute, der 100 € Wobbler oder das Anfütterungszeugs, welches teurer als ein
Abendessen zu zweit ist.


----------



## sadako (4. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Bobster schrieb:


> Denke daran, die *Erfahrung am Wasser* zählt !
> Das Gewässer und die Natur beobachten.



Hachja, erst gestern abend am Wasser gewesen, heute schon wieder auf (Erfahrungs-)Entzug. 

Seit ich fünf Jahre alt bin, sammle ich sie, die Erfahrungen mit dem Fisch - und es kommen bei jedem Gang ans Wasser neue dazu. *Schmacht* :l

Also Vorsicht ist geboten: die Sache mit der Angelei birgt ein extrem hohes Suchtpotential! :m


----------



## Hase (4. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich muss sagen, ich lese unheimlich gerne hier im Forum. Von euren Berichten, erfahrungen und und und.

Und je mehr ich lese, desto mehr lerne ich auch ganz nebenbei #6

Hase


----------



## sadako (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Mal was anderes: ist man zu kleinkariert, wenn man es hier als weibliches Wesen wagt, auf (meines Erachtens) völlig überflüssige und anzügliche Kommentare etwas schärfer zu antworten? 

Ich bin jetzt seit fünf Jahren hier im Board angemeldet und jetzt muss ich mir sagen lassen, dass ich nicht so pingelig und eingebildet sein soll, nur weil ich blödsinnige Profilnachrichten nicht einfach so unkommentiert hinnehme und meinen Standpunkt dazu offen und ehrlich erläutere? Seit wann hat das bitte etwas mit Arroganz zu tun? 

Ich bin doch sicherlich nicht die Einzige, die sich mit sowas herumärgern muss. Wie handhabt ihr das denn?
Ich persönlich sehe das gar nicht ein, zu allem Ja und Amen zu sagen, nur weil man sich als Frau hier in einer Minderheit befindet.

Mir wurde gesagt, dass ich mit dem ein oder anderen Witzchen klarkommen solle und doch bitte etwas mehr Spaß verstehen müsse, wenn ich mich schon in einem von Männern dominierten Angler-Forum bewege (was ganz was Neues #q - ich angle ja erst seitdem ich vier oder fünf Jahre alt bin und weiß sowas natürlich nicht).... 

Entschuldigung, ich wusste nicht, wo ich sonst meinem Ärger darüber Luft machen sollte und hoffe, dass ich hier richtig bin.

Eigentlich verstehe ich nämlich schon eine Menge Spaß, aber auf einige sinnlose Beiträge kann ich wirklich getrost verzichten und bin gerade ganz schön angefressen. :e Wahrscheinlich kann ich mir als nächstes anhören, wie zickig ich doch wäre - argh!


----------



## sadako (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

So, Nachtrag: jetzt bin ich nicht nur die Spaßverderberin, NEIN, jetzt bin ich sogar schon lächerlich ... kaum zu glauben.#q

Würde das ja wirklich gerne melden, aber irgendwie komm ich mir dann wie eine Petze vor....


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

auch für mich nicht nachvollziehbar

kannst doch auf "Melden" (unten rechts in der Nachricht) klicken, 
vielleicht mag mal ein Mod die Klatsche rausholen #c


----------



## Champagnermädchen (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

äh ähhh,

da fehlen mir ja tatsächlich die worte!!!

#q


mit rein gar nix mußt du dich rumärgern, wenn dir was nicht paßt, daß sagen, fertig!!!

wenn die kerle in diesem  "von Männern dominierten Angler-Forum " ein problem damit haben, daß frauen auf "lustige witzchen und blöde anmachsprüche" keine lust haben und entsprechend reagieren, haben sie echt ein problem.!

ich kann nur raten "ignor-liste" wählen 


liebe grüße, nicht ärgern, nur wundern #h inka


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Lass Dich nicht ärgern...

Deppen gibt es überall, und einen Grund Dich zu nerven finden sie immer. In dem Fall eben das Du weiblich bist, Du könntest aber auch als Kerl eine Brille tragen, Blond sein oder aus Ostfriesland kommen - es findet sich immer jemand der einen dummen Spruch macht weil ihm sonst nix einfällt.

Lächle und denk Dir Deinen Teil, bei allem anderen freuen sich die Deppen nur über Aufmerksamkeit und sticheln immer weiter...

Gefallen lassen musst Du Dir natürlich nix, aber ist es ein Depp wert das Du Dich aufregst?


----------



## sadako (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@ bruzzlkracher
Ja, das weiß ich schon, dass ich das melden könnte, aber wie ich schon sagte, fühl ich mich dann irgendwie als olle Petze, die nicht alleine mit ihren Problemchen klarkommt... |uhoh:

@ champagnermädchen
Schön, dass Du das auch so siehst... ich dachte schon, ich hätte tatsächlich etwas zu pingelig reagiert, aber sowas regt mich echt tierisch auf - zumal er meine Meinung nicht einfach akzeptiert und das Ganze einfach mal dabei belässt, nein, immer nochmal schön nachsetzen und noch frecher werden. #q


----------



## sadako (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@ Schleienstefan: Wert ist er es mit Sicherheit nicht, aber ich bin bei sowas immer ziemlich explosiv und steigere mich da gerne hinein... auch, wenn ich weiß, dass es eigentlich nichts bringt #d


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



sadako schrieb:


> So, Nachtrag: jetzt bin ich nicht nur die Spaßverderberin, NEIN, jetzt bin ich sogar schon lächerlich ... kaum zu glauben.#q
> 
> Würde das ja wirklich gerne melden, aber irgendwie komm ich mir dann wie eine Petze vor....




Du bist weder zickig, noch eine Petze.

Jede hier im Board hat ein Recht auf Respekt. Unabhängig von Geschlecht, Herkunft, Religion oder Meinung.

Wer das nicht respektieren kann, und wenn sich jemand darüber beschwert, dann hat derjenige die Konsequenzen zu tragen.

Für uns Mod´s ist es sehr schwer zu entscheiden, wann wir da eingreifen sollen, da die persönliche Schwelle sehr unterschiedlich ist. Auch kann es vorkommen, dass sich zwei sehr gut verstehen und gegenseitig ärgern, was für dritte ohne Kenntnis der Lage als beleidigend angesehen wird. 

Also keine falsche Scham beim melden von Stalkern, Spamern und Deppen. Die sind es, die eine Gemeinschaft stören, nicht derjenige, der meldet.


----------



## Merlin (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich finde auch das du jemanden melden solltest der sich nicht benehmen kann, das ist ja schließlich ein Angelforum hier......
Es ist doch klasse das es auch Frauen gibt die angeln.
Ich freue mich zum Beispiel sehr durch das Forum das nette Champagnermädchen kennengelernt zu haben.


----------



## sadako (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du bist weder zickig, noch eine Petze.
> 
> Jede hier im Board hat ein Recht auf Respekt. Unabhängig von Geschlecht, Herkunft, Religion oder Meinung.
> 
> ...



Gut, also kann ich sowas dann ohne schlechtes Gewissen melden. Weil es stört mich gerade doch ganz gewaltig.
Und soll ich dann jede Nachricht in meinem Profil einzeln melden oder kümmert sich da der entsprechende Mod dann schon drum, dass der ganze Mist einschließlich meiner Antworten ggf. gelöscht wird?


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



sadako schrieb:


> Gut, also kann ich sowas dann ohne schlechtes Gewissen melden. Weil es stört mich gerade doch ganz gewaltig.
> Und soll ich dann jede Nachricht in meinem Profil einzeln melden oder kümmert sich da der entsprechende Mod dann schon drum, dass der ganze Mist einschließlich meiner Antworten ggf. gelöscht wird?




Das brauchst Du nicht mehr zu melden. Da es hier öffentlich steht und ich nun Kenntnis davon habe, hab ich schon reagiert. Der Kollege hat eine fette Verwarnung bekommen und wird im widerholungsfall gesperrt. Deine Profilnachrichten diesbezüglich lösche ich gleich.

Du solltest mir nur schreiben ( PN ) ob Du alle Profilnaqchrichten gelöscht haben möchtest, oder nur den Disput.

Und bitte !!! für die Zukunft sowas melden. Wir Mod´s können nicht überall sein und alles sehen.


----------



## sadako (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Oh super, dankeschön - ich schick Dir gleich ne PN


----------



## Boendall (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hey Mädels,

liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass die meisten sich eine angelnde Frau anders vorstellen. Optisch eher in Richtung eines Mitglieds in einer Leistungsträgerin im Nationalgewichtheberinnenteam das locker an die 120 Kilo mit einer Hand auf dem Rücken stemmen kann.
Dann sehen sie die Fangfotos in euren Profilen und zack Hormonblockade => Hirn setzt aus.

Oder liegt es vielleicht an der "Frau kann nicht angeln Meinung" und der Schock "Die fängt schönere Fische als ich" bringt jemanden dazu ungut zu werden#c

Aber deswegen braucht ihr euch sicher nicht beflegeln lassen.
Ob mit oder ohne die paar Zentimeter zwischen den Beinen/Oberweite (wir wollen ja nicht die Männer diskriminieren) wir sind doch die Spezies Angler/innen oder Fischer/innen (wie wir Ösis sagen)#h

EDIT: Ich will natürlich keine Leistungsträgerin des Nationalgewichtheberteams beleidigen....


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@Boendall

Du hast zwar im Grunde Recht, aber es geht nicht generell um Frauen. 

*Jeder* hat das Recht, an diesem Forum ohne Belästigung und/oder Beleidigung teilzunehmen. Und weil wir Mod´s halt täglich jeweils hunderten von postings, plus Profilnachrichten, plus Interessengemeinschaften, plus Fotoalben, plus Blogs gegenüberstehen, ist die Meldefunktion ein wichtiges Werkzeug zur aufrechterhaltung des Boardfriedens.
Melden hat überhaupt nix mit Petzen zu tun und man kann und sollte auch Verstöße melden, von denen man vielleicht nicht selbst betroffen ist.

Wir prüfen solche Meldungen und entscheiden dann, ob und wie eingegriffen wird. Bitte helft uns damit.


----------



## sadako (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



			
				Boendall;3033699) schrieb:
			
		

> Ob mit oder ohne die paar Zentimeter zwischen den Beinen/Oberweite (wir wollen ja nicht die Männer diskriminieren) wir sind doch die Spezies Angler/innen oder Fischer/innen (wie wir Ösis sagen)#h



Stimmt genau - deswegen geh ich jetzt auf das Ärgernis erstmal ans Wasser |supergri

Und danke für Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



sadako schrieb:


> Stimmt genau - deswegen geh ich jetzt auf das Ärgernis erstmal ans Wasser |supergri




Das ist eh die beste aller Lösungen! #6

Und ich sitze im Büro, verdammt. :r


----------



## Boendall (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @Boendall
> 
> Du hast zwar im Grunde Recht, aber es geht nicht generell um Frauen.
> 
> ...


 
Kam vielleicht falsch rüber Ralle, NATÜRLICH hat JEDER das Recht respektvoll behandelt zu werden, egal welches Geschlecht,Hautfarbe,Herkunft,Sprache etc.
Nur hab ich eben aufgrund Sadako`s post, das ganze auf das Verhältniss Mann zu Frau in einer "Männerdomäne" (man beachte die "") bezogen.


Das nicht immer alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen ist, brauche ich dir nicht erklären, das weißt du besser als ich. Ihr Mods macht gute Arbeit, aber bei der Flut an Informationen, die rauszufiltern, die gegen die Nettiquette verstossen, ist ohne Mithilfe der Community ein unmögliches Unterfangen.

EDIT:


Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das ist eh die beste aller Lösungen! #6
> 
> Und ich sitze im Büro, verdammt. :r


 DITO


----------



## schwedenklausi (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Frauen, die angeln ?? Das ich nicht lache !

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=192801

schwedenklausi


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



sadako schrieb:


> @ bruzzlkracher
> Ja, das weiß ich schon, dass ich das melden könnte, aber wie ich schon sagte, fühl ich mich dann irgendwie als olle Petze, die nicht alleine mit ihren Problemchen klarkommt... |uhoh:



ich denk mal, Ralf (Ralle 24) hat dazu schon alles gesagt...#h


----------



## Boendall (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



schwedenklausi schrieb:


> frauen, die angeln ?? Das ich nicht lache !
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=192801
> 
> schwedenklausi


#6#6#6


----------



## Salmotom (10. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Der Knopf "Beitrag melden" kann auch bedeuten :

Hallo , ich brauch Hilfe bzw. mal ne zweite Meinung ob dieser Beitrag , wie ich finde , z.B. unter die Gürtellinie geht ( oder irgendwie über das Ziel hinaus schießt ) ...


----------



## Ködervorkoster (11. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@sadako

Setz doch mal, zur objektiven / allgemeinen Beurteilung, ein paar seiner anzüglichen PN`s hier ins Forum rein.
Wenn er wirklich so einen "unter der Gürtellinie" Mist mit Dir veranstaltet kann er sicher auch ein paar "öffentliche Rüffel" von den Boardies hier vertragen...  :q  ...sowas ist betimmt ungemein "heilsam".


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Garantier nicht. Dafür sind die Moderatoren da, die haben auch " heilende Wirkung ". 
Öffentliche Pranger sind seit dem Mittelalter, zumindest in Deutschland, Geschichte.


----------



## sadako (11. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Keine Sorge, hätte ich auch nicht gemacht - ganz davon ab ist zum Glück alles gelöscht worden und ich hab da auch gar keinen Zugriff mehr drauf. Bin froh, dass der Blödsinn weg ist.

Ich hatte das gestern hier auch nur reingeschrieben, weil ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wusste, wie ich hier damit am besten umgehen kann. Schon als er mir zum ersten Mal eine Profilnachricht geschrieben hat, hätte ich es am liebsten gleich gemeldet, wollte aber nicht als kleinkarierter Meckerkloß dastehen.

Ist übrigens also auch nicht meine Absicht gewesen, hier jemanden bloß zu stellen - in Zukunft weiß ich, ab welchem Grad ich sowas melden kann (sollte es denn nochmal vorkommen - war das erste Mal seitdem ich angemeldet bin).


----------



## Taxidermist (12. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Mit dieser Art der plumpen bis bösartigen Anmache muss wohl leider jede
Frau rechnen.Da stellt das AB auch bloß ein Abbild der Gesellschaft dar,
ist hier halt wie im richtigen Leben.
Das man/frau sich solche Blödmänner vom Hals schafft und sei es auch
über den Mod,wenn sie denn eine klare Ansage nich verstehen wollen, ist
wohl mehr als verständlich.
Ich denke die Schwierigkeit für eine Frau,welche des öfteren in der Art
belästigt wird,besteht darin,auch zukünftlich für eine Komunikation
auch mit,nicht sexuell interessierten Männern,offen zu bleiben.
Auf der Seele bleibt eben immer etwas hängen und man/frau wird
fast zwangsläufig skeptisch b.z.w. vorsichtig werden.
Vor kurzem hat meine  20 Jährige Tochter eine Nebenjobanzeige
aufgegeben.Du glaubst nicht,was für fieße Schweinebacken und Perverslinge sie kontakten wollten.
Ich möchte nun nicht behaupten,dass sie  zutiefst erschüttert 
ist,aber diese Erfahrung war sicher zumindest lehrsam für sie,
in welcher Form man/frau eine solche Anzeige aufgibt.Also etwas
über sich preis gibt.
Nichts anderes geschieht hier im Anglerboard,denn über seine Beiträge
oder das Profil gibt man leider auch Menschen Informationen preis,
welche man/frau im wahren Leben sicher gar nicht so damit füttern
würde.
Ich finde jedenfalls eine Verwarnung für einen solchen Vogel fast
zu milde,da wer keinen Respekt vor der Persönlichkeit seiner Mitmenschen
zeigt,hat auch im Gegenzug keinen zu erwarten!
So nun bleibt zu hoffen, das sich auch in Zukunft nichts am Stil deiner Beiträge ändert.

Taxidermist


----------



## sadako (12. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Och, ist nicht das erste Mal gewesen, dass mir sowas passiert ist. 
Allerdings war es das erste Mal hier im Forum - sowas widerfährt mir aber eigentlich eher im richtigen Leben; besonders bei einigen Kutterausfahrten, wo man ja nun mit vielen anderen zusammen geballt auf einem Haufen ist, musste ich mir schon den ein oder anderen dummen Spruch anhören, z.B. "Huch, hat Madame auch die Waschmaschine ausgemacht?" oder ich werfe gerade aus, will absinken lassen: "Du weißt schon, dass die Fische am Grund stehen, Du musst den Pilker `runtersinken lassen." und "Pass lieber auf, dass sich deine Haare nicht um deine Rolle wickeln." und "Solltest du nicht zu Hause am Herd stehen?". 
Aber das macht mir eigentlich nichts - spätestens, wenn meine Fischkiste doppelt so gut gefüllt ist oder seine gefangenen Fische wie Köderfische gegenüber meinem Fang aussehen, ist Ruhe im Karton und ich kann selbstzufriedener denn je vor mich hingrinsen :m 

Im Übrigen bin ich ja zum Glück nicht auf den Mund gefallen und sag auch gerne was ich denke. Wenn mir da einer dumm kommt, gibt`s ggf. ordentlich Contra. 
Ich will damit sagen, dass Du Dich darauf verlassen kannst, dass sich die Art meiner Beiträge dadurch in keiner Weise ändern werden. Natürlich beschäftigt mich sowas und macht mich zu gegebener Zeit stinkwütend. Dass solche Pöbeleien allerdings ein Grund für mich wären, mein Verhalten zu ändern oder gar meine Fangfotos etc. aus meinem Profil zu löschen, ist definitiv nicht der Fall - ganz im Gegenteil: jetzt erst recht! |supergri

Das, was Deiner Tochter passiert ist, ist wirklich eine unschöne Erfahrung - ist eben leider auch das liebe World Wide Web. Hier hauen viele Leute mehr auf die "Kacke", weil sie sich in ihrer geglaubten Anonymität sicher fühlen. Solche Dinge bringt die Weiterentwicklung der Technik eben auch mit sich... dennoch sehe ich es gar nicht ein, wenn es denn schon diese schöne Erfindung des Internets gibt, mich hier einzuigeln und gar nichts mehr von mir zu erzählen. 



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mit dieser Art der plumpen bis bösartigen Anmache muss wohl leider jede
> Frau rechnen.Da stellt das AB auch bloß ein Abbild der Gesellschaft dar,
> ist hier halt wie im richtigen Leben.
> Das man/frau sich solche Blödmänner vom Hals schafft und sei es auch
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich seh wohl in der Art, nicht aber in der Häufigkeit, Unterschiede zwischen den Geschlechtern. 
Mir ist es auch völlig wurscht, ob jemand wegen seiner Einstellung, Nationalität, Glauben, Fußballverein oder eben dem Geschlecht oder sonstwas angegangen wird. 

Hier im Board hat jeder ein Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung, solange er damit nicht die Rechte oder die Ehre anderer verletzt oder gegen die Boardregeln verstößt. Und dieses Recht bedingt auch, dass jeder hier in Frieden und ohne persönliche Angriffe am Boardgeschehen teilnehmen darf. 

Das schließt nicht aus, dass man in der Sache nicht kontrovers und auch scharf diskutieren soll. Solange eben der vorstehende Absatz beachtet wird.

Dabei sind die Empfindlichkeiten sehr unterschiedlich und so kann ein spaßig gemeintes Wort auch schonmal falsch aufgefasst werden. Toleranz geht immer in beide Richtungen. Auf der einen Seite sollte man die Grenzen nicht ausreizen, auf der anderen nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen. 

Mich persönich nervt beim Thema angelnde Frauen übrigens nicht nur die plumpe Anmache oder doofe Sprüche, sondern übertriebene Ritterlichkeit und Fürsorge fast genauso.

Die Damen wissen sich schon selbst zu wehren und können, wie jeder Mann auch, auf das Einschreiten der Moderatoren bauen, wenn es zu arg wird. Wir müssens halt nur mitbekommen.


----------



## jole1232 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Edit Ralle 24

Schau in Deine Verwarnung, die gilt auch für diesen Ausfall hier


----------



## sadako (25. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



jole1232 schrieb:


> das ist schön wie es aussieht seit ihr alle transsen.



Über genau solche Leute wie Dich ging es hier  Machst Dich hier bestimmt sehr beliebt, wenn Du gleich anfangs solche Dinger `raushaust.
Übrigens: seit-seid.de


----------



## Brummel (25. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@jole1232#h,

oh Mann, das war ja jetzt wohl ein "Total-Ausrutscher" oder spielt Deine Tastatur verrückt? :q

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Champagnermädchen (25. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

das stimmt, beliebt machst du dich so ganz sicher nicht.

und übrigens wird transen nur mit einem s geschrieben!!


----------



## sadako (25. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ist anscheinend nicht der einzige Thread, in dem er sich daneben benimmt: siehe Fischdatenbank ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Schon erledigt.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (25. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



jole1232 schrieb:


> das ist schön wie es aussieht seit ihr alle transsen.



ganz großes Kino |uhoh:

auch Deine anderen Beiträge sind von edelster Qualität

Hut ab!


(wieder einer mehr auf meiner Ignorier-Liste)


----------



## Backfire (25. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Huhu#h,

ich möcht auch mal meinen Senf/ meine Erfahrungen in diese Suppe mit reinrühren.
Ich bin nun nicht der erfahrenste Angler, wie ich auch in meinem öffentlichen Profil kundtue.
Man lernt halt mit jedem Tag dazu.
Ich schreibe nicht zu jedem Post, den ich lese, einen Kommentar.
Ich möchte nur kurz anmerken, daß man hier nicht nur als Frau, sondern auch als klar zu erkennender Anfänger wirklich schlimme Kommentare entgegennehmen muss.
Sicherlich habe ich hier im Board schon gleichgesinnte Angler/Freunde gefunden, aber einige haben hier scheinbar die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen.
So Richtung " Ich Scheff, du nix".
Da sollten mal einige ihre posts hinterfragen.

mfg Jochen


----------



## Bullwide (26. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@ Backfire 

es gibt aber auch die anderen die gerne mit Rat und Tips zur Seite stehen  ,.......


----------



## Pikebite (26. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@backfire

south of hessen ist ne sehr coole Heimat|supergri

Ist off-topic, aber mir gefiel das gerade so gut.


----------



## sadako (31. August 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Fishingdiaries schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung mit angelnden Frauen, beschränkt sich auf einen FoPu-Ausflug in diesem Jahr. Da ging einiges: http://urbanfishingdiaries.blogspot.com/2010/05/i-had-dream-ein-traum-aus-scheie.html



Verdammt traurige Angelegenheit ...


----------



## Michinidis (1. September 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Nun möchte ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu geben. Ich gehe nämlich leidenschaftlich gerne angeln … und jetzt kommt´s: Am liebsten mit meiner holden Gattin!! Während sie von unseren ja meist männlichen Mitstreitern an den Gewässern größtenteils nur angeschaut wird, als käme sie geradewegs vom Saturn, bekomme ich die blöden Sprüche. „Na, haste Mutti mitgebracht? Darfste nicht alleine? Echte Männer gehen angeln, um von der Alten weg zu sein!“ sind noch die harmloseren Sätze. Zudem wird mir in dem Zusammenhang oft unterstellt, dass ich wohl stockschwul sei. Wobei ich gerade letzteres sehr bemerkenswert finde, da ich ja – eigentlich für  jeden gut sichtbar - mit einer FRAU unterwegs bin.
  Aber gut, egal: Auf Durchzug stellen, die anderen reden lassen und an der Sache an sich freuen. Ich genieße die gemeinsame Zeit am Wasser viel zu sehr, um sie mir madig machen zu lassen. Das kann ich den angelnden Frauen auch nur empfehlen.
  [FONT=&quot]Trotzdem geht meine Frau aufgrund dieser Vorkommnisse nicht alleine ans Wasser ...
[/FONT]


----------



## micha84 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hier muss ich dazu sagen das die Frau von meinem Couseng einen Angelschein hat und sehr Erfolgreich angelt  meine Tante mag es auch mitzukommen aber nur wegen der Natur. Meine kleine Nichten (2+4) werden jetzt schon angelernt mit dem angeln, die zwei süssen sind dieses Jahr 3 mal gekommen um uns zu besuchen bei angeln. 
Die beide waren richtig begeistert als man kleinere Rotaugen rausgezogen haben und wollte garnicht mehr gehen. Angeln verbinden viele viele Menschen mit der Kindheit so wie ich und mein Bruder, die wo es in der Kindheit nicht erlebt haben werden es auch mit 20 Jahren keine Begeisterung zeigen. 
Deshalb kann ich mir vorstellen das die ältere Generation ungern Mädchen zum angeln mitgenommen haben, lieber den Sohn mitnehmen ist das gleiche wie mit Fussball hier spielt man lieber mit seinem Sohn Fussball als mit der Tochter.


----------



## teilzeitgott (1. September 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

eine kleine geschichte die sich vor einigen jahren ereignet hat.
ich war mit einem kumpel an der elbe auf aal los.
2 ruten auf die schleicher ausgelegt und mit 1 rute wollten wir es mit gummi auf zander versuchen.
7 stunden später, schmerzende arme, geschätzte 20 gummis in den steinen versenkt, dafür hatten wir einige aale zum landgang überreden können.
so sitzen wir da, rauchend um mit den abschluß-bier in der hand, und lügen uns selber vor, das es immer schwerer wird nen zander zu fangen 
da kommt meine bsssere hälte des weges, die angelt hin und wieder mal, aber maximal 10 mal im jahr.
die gute hat einen deal mit mir ausgehandelt vor einigen jahren, ich lerne von ihr reiten, dafür macht sie die prüfung und wir gehen auch mal zusammen angeln 
na ja, ist auch nicht so sehr wichtig... sie fragt was wir so gefangen haben und wir zeigen ihr unsere aale und das auf zander nix geht lassen wir sie auch noch schnell wissen.
nun bin ich ja karpfenangler und somit auch kein großes spezie in sachen kunstköderangeln, aber was jetzt kommt würde auch jeden spezie unter den gummi-freunden ins staunen versetzen.
meine kleine fragt ob sie es nochmal 15 minuten mit meiner spinnrute versuchen kann, klar sage ich, wenn du willst, kommt eh nicht mehr drauf an.
erster wurf, hänger... oder doch nicht?
bewegung in der rute und minuten später liegt ein 78 cm zander im kescher.
wurf 2-3 bringen nix.
4 wurf, zander gute 60 cm
5 wurf, zander, 65 cm
6-8 nix
die würfe 9-12 alles barsche !!!! nix großes aber trotzdem
dann mal 10 minuten ruhe, aber dann, letzter wurf sagt sie, rumsssss .... wels... 90cm......
was soll ich sagen, sie hat uns in guten 30zig minuten mal gezeigt wo der frosch die locken hat.
passiert mir übrigens öfter wenn ich mit ihr los bin 
macht mir aber nix, kann ich mit leben, dafür hat sie keine lust zum karpfenangeln, und das ist auch gut so .... so kann ich doch noch der große held sein, der hin und wieder einen fisch fängt der größer ist als ihre barsche 
in diesem sinne, frauen an die teiche...


----------



## micha84 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@teilzeitgott

dan hat wohl deine freundin/frau besser führung von dem spinner anders kann ich es nicht erklären. allgemein fängt man aber auch abend mehr fische als tagsüber


ps: rauchen ist schädlich |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Pikebite (2. September 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Michinidis schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu geben. Ich gehe nämlich leidenschaftlich gerne angeln … und jetzt kommt´s: Am liebsten mit meiner holden Gattin!! Während sie von unseren ja meist männlichen Mitstreitern an den Gewässern größtenteils nur angeschaut wird, als käme sie geradewegs vom Saturn, bekomme ich die blöden Sprüche. „Na, haste Mutti mitgebracht? Darfste nicht alleine? Echte Männer gehen angeln, um von der Alten weg zu sein!“ sind noch die harmloseren Sätze. Zudem wird mir in dem Zusammenhang oft unterstellt, dass ich wohl stockschwul sei. Wobei ich gerade letzteres sehr bemerkenswert finde, da ich ja – eigentlich für  jeden gut sichtbar - mit einer FRAU unterwegs bin.
> Aber gut, egal: Auf Durchzug stellen, die anderen reden lassen und an der Sache an sich freuen. Ich genieße die gemeinsame Zeit am Wasser viel zu sehr, um sie mir madig machen zu lassen. Das kann ich den angelnden Frauen auch nur empfehlen.
> [FONT=&quot]Trotzdem geht meine Frau aufgrund dieser Vorkommnisse nicht alleine ans Wasser ...
> [/FONT]


Klingt für mich wie ein durchschnittliches Forellenpuff-Publikum...

Die meisten von denen, die solche Sprüche reißen, wären froh, wenn sie denn eine Frau hätten, die mit ihnen angeln geht. Deshalb, schätze dich glücklich und nimm die Holdeste nur weiter mit ans Wasser. #h


----------



## Eiwaz (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Michinidis schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu geben. Ich gehe nämlich leidenschaftlich gerne angeln … und jetzt kommt´s: Am liebsten mit meiner holden Gattin!! Während sie von unseren ja meist männlichen Mitstreitern an den Gewässern größtenteils nur angeschaut wird, als käme sie geradewegs vom Saturn, bekomme ich die blöden Sprüche. „Na, haste Mutti mitgebracht? Darfste nicht alleine? Echte Männer gehen angeln, um von der Alten weg zu sein!“ sind noch die harmloseren Sätze. Zudem wird mir in dem Zusammenhang oft unterstellt, dass ich wohl stockschwul sei. Wobei ich gerade letzteres sehr bemerkenswert finde, da ich ja – eigentlich für jeden gut sichtbar - mit einer FRAU unterwegs bin.
> Aber gut, egal: Auf Durchzug stellen, die anderen reden lassen und an der Sache an sich freuen. Ich genieße die gemeinsame Zeit am Wasser viel zu sehr, um sie mir madig machen zu lassen. Das kann ich den angelnden Frauen auch nur empfehlen.
> [FONT=&quot]Trotzdem geht meine Frau aufgrund dieser Vorkommnisse nicht alleine ans Wasser ...[/FONT]


 
....und ich könnte wetten, dass es immer mehr Männer sind die solche blöden Sprüche vom Stapel lassen und nicht einer allein.......Die sind bestimmt nur neidisch das sie keine Frau haben die mit ihnen Angeln geht :g


----------



## Ines (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Doch, ich gehe mittlerweile auch alleine ans Wasser. Ich kenne meine Stellen - es gibt einsame und weniger einsame, und eigentlich habe ich immer nette Leute - in der Regel Männer - getroffen, mit denen ich ein Schwätzchen halten konnte. 

Die waren erst etwas überrascht, wenn ich da aufkreuzte, aber haben sich offenbar auch gefreut. Meine Erfahrung: Wenn ich nett grüße, werde ich auch nett zurückgegrüßt, und alles andere entwickelt sich dann: Hilfe beim Keschern, Austauschen von Tipps und Erfahrungen, das ist eigentlich immer ganz nett. Zumindest in Hamburg.

In Cuxhaven, wo einer der dortigen Heringsangler am Hafen wohl gar nicht mit einer angelnden Frau umgehen konnte und entsprechend (blöde) Fragen gestellt hat, habe ich ihm erwidert: Na, du kommst wohl aus dem vorletzten Jahrhundert.

Da wurde er ganz muffelig und meinte: Ich komme überhaupt nicht aus dem vorletzten Jahrhundert. Das war irgendwie ganz witzig, das war' dann aber auch.


----------



## Eiwaz (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@Ines: ich geh mitlerweile auch alleine ans Wasser und habe bisher auch noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich muss aber dazu schreiben, dass ich noch nicht sehr lange allein angle. Ist noch etwas neu für mich aber es ist schön. Wenn ich dann die männlichen Angler treffe grüße ich auch ganz nett und dann entwickelt sich auch schon mal ein Gespräch


----------



## Ines (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Eiwaz, toll,  dass du das auchso machst. Bei mir ist es allerdings so, ich muss schon Lust dazu haben. Wenn ich in Gesellschaft angeln gehe, ist es oft entspannter, dann hat man seine Leute gleich bei sich und muss nicht so kontaktfreudig sein. Mal ist das eine dran, mal das andere.


----------



## Eiwaz (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ines: Also ich muss sagen das ich es im Moment sehr genieße allein Angeln zu gehen obwohl ich noch viel lernen muss und ich ab und zu doch mal Hilfe bräuchte, aber ich denke da sind alle mal durch und das kann ich auch :m Ich nutze zur Zeit jede frei Minute die ich opfern kann.


----------



## Ines (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Super, Eiwaz. Angeln macht ja auch so glücklich und zufrieden.


----------



## Eiwaz (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ines: Na das kannst Du aber laut brüllen . Werde mich morgen wieder in die Spur machen nach der Arbeit und freu mich schon.


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich gehe gerne alleine los, angle aber auch gerne in Gemeinschaft.
Wenn ich alleine los ziehe, kann ich immer selber entscheiden, wann der letzte Wurf ist. Geht man zusammen los, muss man dann doch mal eher abbrechen, wenn die Mitangler keine Motivation mehr haben. Und genauso eben anders herum.....

Als Frau am Wasser ist man allerdings immer noch in der Minderzahl.

Es gibt allerdings auch Situationen, wo man als Frau und alleine am Wasser sich wünscht, das noch jemand da wäre.
Mir ging es vor 2 Jahren so.....mitten im Wald, ein für mich seltsames Granitkreuz mit Inschrift, das Auto etwas weiter weg. Am Arsch der Welt sozusagen.
Es dämmerte und im Wald ist es schnell finster. 
Eigentlich dämlich....aber als ich fast nix mehr sah, schnappte ich meine Spinrute, hechtete zum Auto, warf meinen Kram rein und verriegelte von innen und zog von dannen.


----------



## Eiwaz (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Als Frau am Wasser ist man allerdings immer noch in der Minderzahl.
> 
> Es gibt allerdings auch Situationen, wo man als Frau und alleine am Wasser sich wünscht, das noch jemand da wäre.
> Mir ging es vor 2 Jahren so.....mitten im Wald, ein für mich seltsames Granitkreuz mit Inschrift, das Auto etwas weiter weg. Am Arsch der Welt sozusagen.
> ...


 

Hallo Honeybee,

da hast Du aber ziemlich lange gewartet bis Du Richtung Auto aufgebrochen bist Man weiß ja nie was so rumläuft 

#h


----------



## Ines (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich weiß aber auch von Männern, denen es gelegentlich unheimlich ist, alleine irgendwo zu angeln. Da gab es hier, meine ich, auch schon mal einen Thread drüber.


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Nabend,



Ines schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber auch von Männern, denen es gelegentlich unheimlich ist, alleine irgendwo zu angeln.


 
Oh ja , da gibts ne Menge Kerle die sich Nachts allein ernsthaft Sorgen um ihr Höschen machen...


----------



## Ines (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ne, ohne Scheixx Gunnar, das ist hier irgendwo nachzulesen. Und Männer sorgen sich im Dunkeln noch um ganz andere Teilchen. (Nicht alle geben es zu, okay...)


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hi Innes , 

Ich sag doch , gibt genügend Männer die allein nie irgendwo am Teich nächtigen würden. Andere schließen sich ins Auto ein. Wieder andere bekommen kein Auge zu.

Ich selber habe auch einige unruhige ( schlaflose) Nächte hinter mir. Da hört man jeden Regenwurm husten und kommt innerlich nicht zur Ruhe.
Nur , geflüchtet bin ich noch nie. Aber - es gab Momente da war ich sehr sehr kurz davor.......


----------



## Ines (1. November 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Kann ich verstehen. Vor hustenden Regenwürmern habe ich auch Angst! |supergri|supergri

Alleine in freier Wildbahn zu übernachten, wäre wohl auch nicht so meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung. Diese Erfahrung fehlt mir allerdings bisher.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. November 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Bei einem sehr interessanten Thema seid hier angelangt! #6

Wer glaubt, dass insbesondere eben gerade an Gewässern - also dem lebendigen Lebenselement Wasser, alles nur so ist wie es in den Schullehrbüchern steht, der irrt. 
Zeigen ja trefflich einige obige Reaktionen. 
Mein Tip: Wer nicht mit Naturgeistern und ähnlichen Wesenheiten umgehen kann, der sollte das auch wirklich besser lassen. Oder zu 2 bis 3 sich sicherer fühlen.

Der Harz z.B. ist so ein ganz besondere Ecke, wo die meisten Leute bei Sonnenuntergang flugs verschwinden. Das ist sehr positiv - für die, die da bleiben wollen.

Jemand Alleinangler so zu dunkler Mitternacht von hinten aus dem Wald kommend am Wasser zu überraschen, führt auch so sehr komischen bis innigen Begegnungen.


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

da fliegen ja auch die mit dem Besen rum, womit wir wieder bei den Anglerinnen wären:m
und jetzt schnelllll wech hier
Gruß A.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (1. November 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

naaa, noch schlechte erinnerung an gestern, was???


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

was war Gestern?


----------



## Champagnermädchen (1. November 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

hast ja doch keine angst, von so einem besen auf den po zu bekommen, so schnell du dann doch wieder hier bist


----------



## Ines (1. November 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Das ist doch super: die Angel in der einen Hand, den Besen in der anderen.
Tags geht frau angeln, nachts reitet sie...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. November 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Paß bloß auf, dass dich der "böse" Hanniball nicht erwischt und dingfest macht! 

Ruten und reitende Anglerinnen - da frohlöckt er schon


----------



## Champagnermädchen (1. November 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

muß ines doch nicht gleich ein tatütata bekommen, nur weil sie nachts gerne reitet |muahah:


----------



## Petri (1. November 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wenn es einem mal etwas mulmig wird, muß man sich nur sagen, daß es nachts keine anderen Lebewesen als am tag gibt!

Und spätestens wenn es kalt wird kann man sich sicher fühlen, weil wer ist schon so doof und läuft mitten in der nacht noch in der kälte rum?

Bei einer Solotour hab ich nachts mal das radio an gemacht und nur noch das ende von ner nachrichtenmeldung gehört, in der es um nen entlaufenen häftling ging, dem man sich nicht nähern solte, weil er gewalttätig ist.
Praktischerweise war in dieser nacht krötenwanderung angesagt^^ Hat ständig überall geknistert und geraschelt^^
Da hab ich mich nicht wirklich wohl gefühlt.
Als es dann aber gegen 1 schon ziemlich kalt war, kam ich dann zur ruhe und hab noch gut geschlafen

lg
Petri


----------



## sadako (1. November 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Petri schrieb:


> Und spätestens wenn es kalt wird kann man sich sicher fühlen, weil wer ist schon so doof und läuft mitten in der nacht noch in der kälte rum?



Ohohoh sag das nicht |rolleyes
Siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101631&highlight=horrorgeschichte

(Auch, wenn`s im Sommer war - warm war anders, soweit ich mich erinnern kann)

Erinnere mich heute noch dran, wie mir die Muffe ging |scardie: |supergri


----------



## Petri (2. November 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

^^ Klingt wirklich nicht nach nem angenehmen erlebnis^^

Glaub nach sowas würde ich mich auch erstmal von dem gewässer fernhalten!

Hab zum glück noch keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht.
Die Seen die ich in letzter Zeit beangel sind alle außerhalb der stadt. Da kommt so schnell keiner hin. Hab auch schon an nem Badesee im Stadtgebiet alleine übernachtet. War auch kein Problem. Hätte da aber bestimmt anders kommen können.

Ich wette Dein Obdachloser war nicht weniger überrascht da mitten in der nachta uf menschen zu treffen^^ Der hat sich bestimmt auch nicht wohl gefühlt.

Andere menschen fühlen sich im Dunkeln ja auch nicht wohl.
Als Nachtangler hat man da ja schon eher ne Gewisse routine. Trotzdem ist es jedes mal aufregend.

Mit der Gewässerwahl kann man auf jeden Fall schon sehr viele störungen ausschließen. Fremde wissen ja auch nicht, ob der Angler möglicherweise bewaffnet ist. 

Wenn man ganz sicher sein möchte, könnte man ja auch sowas wie ne stolperschnur aufspannen, die über nen Bissanzeiger läuft. Denke, da würde sich jeder der sich nähert erstmal zu tode erschrecken, wenn das ding plötzlich aufjault^^

lg


----------



## sadako (2. November 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Petri schrieb:


> Wenn man ganz sicher sein möchte, könnte man ja auch sowas wie ne stolperschnur aufspannen, die über nen Bissanzeiger läuft. Denke, da würde sich jeder der sich nähert erstmal zu tode erschrecken, wenn das ding plötzlich aufjault^^



Gute Idee! #6 So wie ich mich kenne, würde ich allerdings wahrscheinlich eher selbst drüber stolpern und mir damit einen riesengroßen Schrecken einjagen |supergri|supergri

Ne ernsthaft, also wenn schon am See übernachten, dann mindestens zu zweit, lieber aber noch zu dritt oder viert.

Und das hätte bei mir nichts mit der Angst vor irgendwelchen Tieren zu tun. Bei denen weiß ich wenigstens, dass sie sich i.d.R. auch nicht anders verhalten und anders aussehen als tagsüber. Aber bei Menschen bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. Bei einigen könnte man meinen, dass sie im Schutz der Dunkelheit so leiiicht dazu neigen, übermütig zu werden. 
Und ich hab keine Lust, solchen Exemplaren der besonders beknackten Sorten alleine über den Weg zu laufen.

Im Übrigen werd ich auch gegen solche hier nichts mehr unternehmen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=158218&highlight=schwarzangler+gestellt
Zivilcourage hin oder her, mir egal. 
Grund:
Ein paar Tage oder Wochen später hatte ich einen richtig schönen fetten Kratzer bis auf die Grundierung in meinem damals erst wenige Monate alten Neuwagen - ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht das Geld für eine Reperatur aufbringen können. Und ich bin mir verdammt sicher, dass er das war - Nummernschild hat er sich ja dank Freund und Helfer nochmal so richtig gut einprägen können, genauso wie unsere damalige Adresse, die mein Freund ja vor den Ohren des anderen bei der Polizei preisgeben musste. 
Argh, wenn ich darüber nachdenke, bekomm ich heute noch Aggressionen... |motz:

Ne ganz ehrlich: Bevor ich mich wieder mit irgendwelchen zwielichtigen Gestalten im Dunkeln herum ärgern muss, hab ich lieber so `ne richtig schöne dicke fette Kellerspinne in den Haaren, die ich erst bemerke, wenn sie mir gerade ins Ohr krabbeln möchte.


----------



## Petri (2. November 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Das Angeln an diesem See scheint nie langweilig zu werden^^

Da würde ich vermutlich auch nicht alleine hingehen.

In meinem Verein sind ein paar sehr angagierte Kontrolleure.

Selbst mitten in der Nacht bei bescheidenem Wetter kann es einem passieren, daß man auf einmal geweckt wird^^

An einem See wurden meine Papiere in 1 1/2 Stunden 3 mal von verschiedenen Kontrolleuren geprüft!! Das war schon ein wenig lästig. Aber ist dafür auch sehr Wirkungsvoll.

Schade, daß es bei vielen Vereinen nicht so ist. 

Wenn man bei uns Nachts am Wasser ist kann man davon ausgehen, daß so ziemlich nur angler da mal rumlaufen. Auch das könnten natürlich idioten sein, ist mir aber noch nicht passiert.

Hast aber auf jeden Fall recht, zu zweit ist immer besser!
Man könnte sich ja auch mal nen Knöchel brechen, oder sowas...


----------



## kati48268 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



sadako schrieb:


> ...Zivilcourage hin oder her, mir egal. Grund:...



Da sollte man(n) -und erst recht Frau- es auch nicht mit übertreiben, besonders nicht nachts und/oder gar allein. Denn hier werden keine alten Männer auf Bahnsteigen abgemurkst, sondern nur ein paar Fische geklaut.

Als Aufseher mache ich Kontrollen tagsüber allein, nachts gehen wir zu 2t los. Aber auch tagsüber ist's schon nett, wenn du da mit ein paar Vögeln im Regen am Fluss stehst und dich fragst, was du mit ihnen machen sollst, während du mind. eine Std. auf die Trachtengruppe warten musst... zusammen weiterangeln, Karten spielen, Vodkaflasche leeren? Manchmal ein echter Scheissjob.


----------



## Ines (3. November 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Kati, meinst du die Trachtengruppe "Los Bullos"?


----------



## Tippmeister (5. November 2010)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo,
ist ja schon interessant was euch nachts so passiert oder auch passieren können.
Da ich nachts lieber schlafe (ausser bei Nachtschicht) als Angeln zu gehen, kann ich nur von einem Arbeitskollegen berichten.
Jener welcher hat nachts am Rhein gefischt. War auch alles super bis ein paar Mitbürger jugendlichen Alters und der deutschen Sprache nicht ganz mächtig aufgetaucht sind und ihn böse angemacht haben. Sein Glück war das gerade zu diesem zeitpunkt noch ein Paar seiner Freunde angekommen sind mit denen er sich dort zum nachtfischen verabredet hatte. 
Nicht das ihr jetzt meint ich oder er hätten etwas gegen Ausländer.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## kati48268 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Letztes Posting im Mädelsbereich am 5.11.2010...
Wie kommt es, dass es bei den Damen so untypisch-unklischeehaft wenig zu bequasseln gibt?

Vielleicht liegt's ja auch am nicht ent-/an-sprechenden Gerät?
Der liebe Kollege Janbr hat mir für das Interview 
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/februar-2011/interview-ausgewandert-janbr-ohio-usa.html
einige schöne Fotos von Angelgerät aus den USA geschickt.

Vielleicht spricht die _wunderschöne_ Barbieangel oder die spezielle Frauenangel in Pink unsere Anglerinnen hier auch an:
(duck & wech) :q


----------



## sadako (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Vielleicht spricht die _wunderschöne_ Barbieangel oder die spezielle Frauenangel in Pink unsere Anglerinnen hier auch an:
> (duck & wech) :q


|splat2:


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Jungs, das ist ein Trööt für die Mädels. Also bitte.....


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

och Ralle,
wo ist Dein Humor geblieben ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Im Eingangsposting von Thomas.


----------



## Rosi (7. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Moin Kati, das ist ja fast schon ein Frauentag Geschenk. Für den Fasching leider etwas spät. 

Die Amis denken wenigstens an ihre Anglerinnen. In deutschen Angelkatalogen findet sich nicht mal ein knackiger Kerl fürs Frauenauge. Geschweige denn anständige Anglerinnenausrüstung. Wobei es nicht mal so auf die Farbe ankommt. :m


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Auch wenn ich von Ralle jetzt wieder in die Waden gebissen werde, wenn ich hier was schreibe; das Thema ist total interessant!

Rosi, ich gebe dir völlig recht!
Wobei sich für mich die Frage stellt, was "anständige AnglerINNENausrüstung" genau ist?
Woran fehlt es? Welches Equipment sollte wie anders sein?
Könntest du & die anderen BoardieInnen _(aua)_ da mal ein paar Gedanken zu loslassen?


----------



## Bobster (9. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo Kati,
(mit Glied |kopfkrat)
...ach, ich lasse es lieber.

----edit----


----------



## Rosi (9. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wobei sich für mich die Frage stellt, was "anständige AnglerINNENausrüstung" genau ist?
> Woran fehlt es? Welches Equipment sollte wie anders sein?
> Könntest du & die anderen BoardieInnen _(aua)_ da mal ein paar Gedanken zu loslassen?



Ja was willst du denn damit? Meinst du dich hört hier Jemand? Männer können sich so vieles nicht vorstellen....:q

Das geht simpel los mit Verschluß und Design einer Fliegendose, über leichte Rutenständer, die sich gut aufbauen lassen, über einen handlichen Kescher, der ohne viel Mechanikverständnis aufgeklappt und verlängert werden kann, bis zur pferdeschwanzfreundlichen Stirnlampe, an der Frau sich nicht die Haare ausreißt.

Naja und von den Klamotten fange ich garnicht erst an. Eine Katastrophe in Grün/Braun, die nie richtig passt. Besonders ärgern mich die Wathosen aus Neopren. Könnten die Hersteller nicht wenigstens ein Modell an einer normal gebauten Frau ohne Bierbauch, in Stiefelgröße 37 anpassen? 
Passt wohl irgendwie nicht in deren Schema. Eher ne pinkfarbene Rute.
Kinnerkroom, richtige Kerle zwängeln sich in olivgrün!:m


----------



## volkerm (9. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo Rosi,

Du hast da gute Gedanken.
Die Machos können von Frauen auch lernen.
Beim Fliegenfischen beispielsweise sind Frauen, dank in der Regel weniger Krafteinsatz, meist die besseren Techniker.
Frag da ruhig mal bei den Flifi- Schulen nach, wer mehr Geschick hat...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Rosi (10. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Moin Volker, ernsthaft betrachtet ist mir echt egal wer worin besser ist. Naja, nicht wer worin besser aussieht

Eigentlich geht es um diese pinkenen Ruten. Da macht sich wer einen Kop, was man noch alles verkaufen könnte. Klischee pink=was für die Weiber.
Was meinst du welchen Erfolg sie haben könnten, wenn z.B. an diesen Thermoanzügen meinetwegen statt der giftgrünen, pinkfarbene Streifen wären und gleichzeitig Frauengrößen (Zweiteiler) angeboten werden würden? Raschelarmes Material, mit Gürtel und Kapuze. Es sind genug Frauen auf Hoher See unterwegs, die auch so aussehen wollen. 

Sagt mal was dazu Mädels. Zieht ihr die Männerklamotten aus den Katalogen an?


----------



## Ines (10. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wenn ich deine Vorschläge so lese, Rosi, dann denke ich, Angelklamotten für Frauen sollten Frauen entwerfen - ist ja eigentlich noch ne Marktlücke! - Männer haben zuviele Klischees im Kopf (Stichwort Rosa).

Was ich mir von Angelkleidung wünsche: Sie muss passen. Meine Thermostiefel und Watstiefel sind bisher auch immer mindestens eine Nummer zu groß.

Und in der Frauen-Wathose von Shimano, die ich mal in einem Guidingkurs erworben habe, steht innen "Sample" eingedruckt. Ob Shimano bisher über dieses eine Muster hinausgekommen ist, weiß ich nicht.

Ansonsten kann ich auf Dekoschnickschnack verzichten. Fürs Waten muss ich mich nicht "schön" machen.


----------



## Rosi (10. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Ines schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich auf Dekoschnickschnack verzichten. Fürs Waten muss ich mich nicht "schön" machen.



Hi Ines, super Einstellung, denn er hält eh nicht lange genug.
Vielleicht liegt es wirklich daran, daß die Klamotten auf Männermist wachsen?

Hat wer von euch die arme Frau in dem grünen Poncho gesehen? Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau welcher Katalog, aber echt zum Abtörnen. Für so etwas empfindliches sind die Frauen dann gut genug. Dabei ziehen die solches Zeug garantiert nicht wirklich an. Eigentlich war es für Männer gedacht. :m


----------



## Champagnermädchen (11. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hat wer von euch die arme Frau in dem grünen Poncho gesehen? Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau welcher Katalog, aber echt zum Abtörnen. Für so etwas empfindliches sind die Frauen dann gut genug. Dabei ziehen die solches Zeug garantiert nicht wirklich an. Eigentlich war es für Männer gedacht. :m


 
|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

guten morgen,

also ich trage gerne oliv-grün, aber der "sitz" meiner angelhose ist tatsächlich fürchterlich


----------



## Gunnar. (11. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Mahlzeit,

Die Tatsache ist doch das es leider vielzu wenig "Angelfrauen" gibt.
Kann es daher nicht nicht einfach sein das es nur ne poplige Kostenfrage in der Herstellung ist? Lohnt vielleicht der "Aufwand" nicht??


----------



## Champagnermädchen (11. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@gunnar,

würden sie ja feststellen, ob es sich lohnt, wenn sie es mal testen würden


----------



## Gunnar. (11. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hi Inka , 

Meinst die sind zu blöde Marktforscung zu betreiben?
Allerdings fällt mir kein anderer plausiebeler Grund ein.........


----------



## Champagnermädchen (11. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

mir könnten sie gerne mal ein paar hosen zum testen schicken, ich würde sie auf farbe und sitz gerne mal testen


----------



## Ines (11. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hier mal ein Verkaufsangebot, das ich in einem anderen Forum gefunden habe. Es gibt sie also doch:

"Hallo Sportfreunde,

ich habe eine Wathose der Marke Solvkroken für Frauen in der Größe M,  Schuhgröße 37 /38 abzugeben. Es handelt sich um eine Neopren Wathose mit  Gummistiefeln, die mit einer Filzsohle ausgestattet sind. War mal ein  Geschenk für meine Freundin und wurde nur 1 mal getragen."


----------



## kati48268 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

So macht der Text doch viel mehr Sinn 


Ines schrieb:


> ...War mal ein  Geschenk für meine EX-Freundin und wurde nur 1 mal getragen."



Und Gunnar:
_"Meinst die sind zu blöde Marktforscung zu betreiben?"
_JA!


----------



## Champagnermädchen (11. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

es haben auch nicht alle frauen schuhgröße 37!!! ich brauche 39!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wegen den dicken Socken. Frauen haben immer kalte Füsse . . .:m


----------



## Champagnermädchen (11. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

GENAU!

ALLE Frauen haben IMMER kalte Füße und stehen auf rosa, hehe

ist klar!!!


----------



## Rosi (11. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Inka ,
> 
> Meinst die sind zu blöde Marktforscung zu betreiben?
> Allerdings fällt mir kein anderer plausibeler Grund ein.........



Moin Gunnar, nicht zu blöde, eher sehen sie den Wald vor Bäumen nicht. Nimm mal eine normale Wathose aus Neopren. Wieso werden die ohne Gürtel angeboten?? Ist es vielleicht zu aufwändig da Schlaufen ranzunähen? 

Wieso sind die immer grün? Der Himmel über der Ostsee ist blau/grau. Da werden Mefo, Hornfisch und co vor Angst einen Bogen um das grüne Ungetüm machen!. Am Bach ist klar, da muß die Bekleidung grün sein wie der Hintergrund. Doch nicht an der Ostsee!

Und wie sieht es eigentlich darunter aus? Welche von den Mädels steht denn auf atmungsaktive Herrenunterwäsche mit Schlitz?:q


----------



## Seeteufelline (12. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> GENAU!
> 
> ALLE Frauen haben IMMER kalte Füße und stehen auf rosa, hehe
> 
> ist klar!!!


JENAU !! Da stimme ich Dir zu....watt für Vorurteile...


----------



## Seeteufelline (12. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> es haben auch nicht alle frauen schuhgröße 37!!! ich brauche 39!!!


Genau, und ich habe sogar Schuhgrösse 43 und dann sind die Schuhe zu weit#c und die Hosen sind auch nicht für viel Oberweite ( aber für viel Bauch )ausgelegt, dabei mögen doch die meisten Männer etwas mehr oben rum ( ich meine nicht Bauch )..


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Gut. Kleidung und Schuhe! Das _das_ 'Problemthemen' sind, war mir durchaus klar, ich wäre auch erstaunt gewesen, wenn nicht, ob nun Angelklamotten oder auch sonst...
Aber Rosi hat ja auch etwas 'anglerInnenunfreundliches' Equipment angesprochen:



Rosi schrieb:


> ...Das geht simpel los mit Verschluß und Design einer Fliegendose, über leichte Rutenständer, die sich gut aufbauen lassen, über einen handlichen Kescher, der ohne viel Mechanikverständnis aufgeklappt und verlängert werden kann, bis zur pferdeschwanzfreundlichen Stirnlampe, an der Frau sich nicht die Haare ausreißt...



Mit den frisurförderlichen Stirnlampenbändern schlagen sich nicht nur Mädels rum; ich weiß, wovon ich rede.
Das ein Kescher 'zu mechanisch' sein kann, hätte ich nun nicht erwartet, andererseits nützt mir selbst mein Studium wenig, wenn ich meine KöFi-Senke aufbauen will; da hat bei der Entwicklung wohl ein Koreaner zu viel bunte Pillen geschluckt.

Gibt's denn sonst Hardware, die ergonomisch für Anglerinnen daneben ist?


----------



## sadako (17. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Daneben: dämliche einteilige Floatinganzüge. Bis man sich da zum Pischern rausgepellt hat, dauert´s ne halbe Ewigkeit (besonders bei schaukeligen Wetterbedingungen |uhoh, vom wieder Anplünnen ganz zu schweigen.

Perfekt: Angelruten sind extrem gut geeignet für das Anklippen von Haarspangen und -gummibändern, wenn man letztere gerade mal nicht braucht, aber dennoch griffbereit haben möchte, ohne dass sie im Unterholz auf Nimmerwiedersehen verschwinden. Fischknüppel tut´s zur Not aber auch (also zum Spangen-Andocken) und auch nur, wenn der gerade nicht allzu sifflig ist.


----------



## Downbeat (17. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Seeteufelline schrieb:


> Genau, und ich habe sogar Schuhgrösse 43 und dann sind die Schuhe zu weit#c


Wenn du mal nen Tipp für passende Schuhe hast, nicht nur zum Angeln|rolleyes, meine Holde hat nämlich dieselbe Schuhgröße und immer Probleme was zu finden.


----------



## Tipp (27. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn Frauen ihre Tage haben? 
Sollte man dann angeln gehen oder kennt jemand einfache friedliche Lösungen um sich, in dem Fall, auch zuhause wohl und sicher zu fühlen?


----------



## Champagnermädchen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

wenn frauen ihre tagen haben, bist du nirgends sicher, was für eine frage!!!


:q


----------



## Gunnar. (27. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Oh Gott oh Gott , das große Mysterium ......... nun auch hier??


----------



## Champagnermädchen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ich finde auch, sollte der mann lieber mit seiner frau besprechen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> ich finde auch, sollte der mann lieber mit seiner frau besprechen!




Da schließe ich mich an.

Jungens, das ist ein Trööt für die Mädels und nicht für Männerproblemthemen.


----------



## Rosi (31. März 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Mönsch Ralle, ohne die Einwürfe der Männer fehlt doch das Salz in der Suppe. Das ist dann langweilig wie eine reine Frauensauna. 

Ab und an fühlt sich so manch Mädel in einem starken Arm (der das Boot lenkt, GPS bedienen kann, Fische findet und zufrieden ist, wenn er diese filetieren darf:m) sehr wohl.


----------



## andy72 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> dabei mögen doch die meisten Männer etwas mehr oben rum ( ich meine nicht Bauch ).


  ach was bäuchlein ist auch schön !!!


----------



## sadako (28. April 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



andy72 schrieb:


> ach was bäuchlein ist auch schön !!!



Ist es das? |kopfkrat  Es sollte mehr Männer wie Dich geben


----------



## Ines (28. April 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Er meint Männerbäuche!


----------



## sadako (28. April 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ok auch damit kann ich leben |supergri


----------



## andy72 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> Er meint Männerbäuche!



nein meint er nicht, meine frau hat auch ein paar röllchen,das darf man nicht so fanatisch sehen!!!!!


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



sadako schrieb:


> Ist es das? |kopfkrat Es sollte mehr Männer wie Dich geben


 

also, sollte es doch ein paar mehr Männer wie Andy geben :q!!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Je mehr man selbst wiegt, desto toleranter wird man.:m









































 . . . stelle ich auch an mir fest . . . :- (


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

wichtig ist immer nur, daß man NICHT in die Hosen seines Mannes paßt, dann ist noch alles gut  :vik:


----------



## angler1996 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> wichtig ist immer nur, daß man NICHT in die Hosen seines Mannes paßt, dann ist noch alles gut :vik:


 
sind die zu eng?:m

bin schon wech
Gruß A.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

wenn 1996 dein Geburtsjahr ist, dann deine zu 100%


----------



## Ines (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Champagnermädchen, für welchen Leuchtturm machst du denn da gerade Werbung?


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

das ist der schöne Leuchturm von Pellworm


----------



## Ines (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Schick, gut ausgesucht!


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

jaaa, finde ich auch, wo steht denn deiner ines? sieht sehr cool aus!


achso  nachtrag: und nein, es ist kein geklautes foto, das habe ich ganz selber gemacht, da war ich auf einer hochzeit von freunden eingeladen, die haben sich oben drin das ja-wort gegeben 

nur, weil ich mein letztes avatar-bild löschen mußte !

ist von meinem hotelzimmer aus fotografiert, damit ihrs genau wißt, hehe

l.g. inka


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> jaaa, finde ich auch, wo steht denn deiner ines?




Äääääähhhhhh . . .

Hoffentlich öfter zu Hause als anderswo.|kopfkrat
|rotwerden


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

jaaa, ist recht, ich finde auch JEDE sollte zu hause einen stehen haben!!!|muahah:


----------



## Ines (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Meiner steht in der Ostsee, Inka.
Und da steht er gut. 

Kiel Leuchtturm, am Ausgang der Kieler Förde.

Und ich habe ihn auch selbst fotografiert! |wavey:


----------



## Champagnermädchen (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

und es "flenst" unter deinem namen


----------



## angler1996 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> wenn 1996 dein Geburtsjahr ist, dann deine zu 100%


 
ne , das ist nicht mein Geburtsjahr, das ist ne ganze Weile vorher passiert.
Gruß A.


----------



## familienvater (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Habe vor kurzen einer Arbeitskollegin von meinen Hobby erzählt und sie war begeistert,denn sie und ihr Mann angeln auch.
> Ich kenne aber genug Frauen die mal aus Neugierde mit ihren Freund ans Wasser kommen (wenn die Leibe noch frisch ist),spätestens wenn die einen Fisch berühren : Igitttttt !!!!
> 
> Wer Vollgeschieterten Babys die Windeln wechseln kann,den kotzenden Hund liebkost sollte doch vor ein wenig Fischschleim keine Angst haben #6 .


Habe den Kommentar gerade meiner Frau gezeigt . Hat sich fast weggelacht . Aber wahr ist es !!! Stimme Dir zu 100 Prozent zu !!
MFG und Petri Heil vom 
familienvater    #h


----------



## mcl (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Is leider nicht bei allen Mädels so. Die Freundin von nem Kumpel findet es voll cool so nem Fisch mal eins überzubraten und kann auch ohne probleme beim ausnehmen zusehen. Meine mittlerweile ex(nicht deswegen) konnte nicht mal bei *zusehen* wie ich einen fang. War ihr zu brutal.
Aber wie Gardenfly scho sagte, gemüter sind verschieden. Wenn der Hund die ganze Wohnung mit dünnschiss pflastert is es ein armes Hundilein. Aber wenn sie eine Schuppe in der Küche findet kriegt sie des kotzen.....

Frauen eben


----------



## Rosi (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Moin und naja, ich finde es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob ich einen Fisch mit ner Keule betäube, ein Klo reinige oder eine fremde Haarbürste benutzen soll, womöglich mit Schuppen. Noch schlimmer wäre eine fremde Zahnbürste. :q
Das kann man doch nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Tippmeister (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo angelnde Gemeinde,
ich habe mich jetzt nochmals hier durchgelesen und hab mich teilweise köstlich amüsiert. Wie auch immer, angelnde Frauen sind eine Minderheit. Daher wird es auch keine Angelkleidung speziell für Frauen geben. So viel ich weiß, achten frauen immer darauf das das was sie anziehen entweder die Figur betont oder etwas verdeckt was sie (die Frau) stört. Wobei das verdecken manchmal besser wäre wenn man heutzutage einige junge Frauen Bauchfrei durch die Gegend laufen sieht. Beim Angeln sollte die Kleidung funktionell sein und nicht gerade vom Laufsteg aus Paris kommen. 
Zu Leuchttürmen die irgendwo herumstehen kann ich nichts zu sagen, ich habe leider keinen. So etwas gibt es in unserer Gegend nicht. 
Wäre aber schön wenn mehr Frauen am Angelweiher zu sehen wären. Dauert vielleicht noch ein paar jahre wie beim Frauenfußball.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ja, beiss dir lieber auf die Zunge.:m

Die Frauen hier lassen sich nix gefallen.


----------



## H€cht71 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



mcl schrieb:


> Is leider nicht bei allen Mädels so. Die Freundin von nem Kumpel findet es voll cool so nem Fisch mal eins überzubraten und kann auch ohne probleme beim ausnehmen zusehen. Meine mittlerweile ex(nicht deswegen) konnte nicht mal bei *zusehen* wie ich einen fang. War ihr zu brutal.
> 
> Frauen eben


Hallo Leute,

 ich bin neu hier, darum erst mal guten Tag.

Meine Freundin hat schon mal einen Hecht mit dem Kescher gelandet und wollte auch gleich zum Todschläger greifen, ............ ups! :q
Viel wichtiger ist aber, daß Sie mit kommt.

In diesem Sinne schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Boendall (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin und naja, ich finde es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob ich einen Fisch mit ner Keule betäube, ein Klo reinige oder eine fremde Haarbürste benutzen soll, womöglich mit Schuppen. Noch schlimmer wäre eine fremde Zahnbürste. :q
> Das kann man doch nicht vergleichen.


 
Am schlimmsten wäre eine fremde Zahnbürste mit Schuppen:q:q


----------



## ibag 61 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Tippmeister schrieb:


> Hallo angelnde Gemeinde,
> ich habe mich jetzt nochmals hier durchgelesen und hab mich teilweise köstlich amüsiert. Wie auch immer, angelnde Frauen sind eine Minderheit. Daher wird es auch keine Angelkleidung speziell für Frauen geben. So viel ich weiß, achten frauen immer darauf das das was sie anziehen entweder die Figur betont oder etwas verdeckt was sie (die Frau) stört. Wobei das verdecken manchmal besser wäre wenn man heutzutage einige junge Frauen Bauchfrei durch die Gegend laufen sieht. Beim Angeln sollte die Kleidung funktionell sein und nichtgerade vom Laufsteg aus Paris kommen.
> 
> Hallo, kenne keine Angelfreundin, die durchgestylt zum Angeln geht, Funktionalität ist gefragt und kein modisches Outfit. Allerdings wundert es mich auch, warum so wenige Frauen angeln, kann es nicht so richtig nachvollziehen ! Ekel vor toten Fischen etc. kann es doch nicht sein zumal wir Frauen doch sehr oft mit  " ekeligen " Sachen konfrontiert werden, denke da an Krankenschwestern, Ärztinnen, Pflegekräfte usw. ist doch auch nicht immer " lecker ". Vielleicht sollten wir Anglerinnen unseren Geschlechtsgenosinnen mehr von unserem schönen Hobby erzählen und sie einfach einmal mitnehmen. Wer die Natur liebt und nicht nur das Shoppen sollte eigentlich auch Interesse am Angeln finden.:q


----------



## spoongy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

hab mich auch mal nen bisschen reingelesen bei euch...schade das wenig frauen das hobby mit ihren männer teilen...ich kann nur dazu sagen mein freund ist seid jahren leidenschaftlicher angler...bin oft mitgegangen...und habe sogar selber jetz erst in mai meine angelprüfung gemacht um auch mit zu den vereinsgewässer gehen zu können zum angeln...und ich hab spass dran...

und wo wir gerade dabei sind ne rosa angel und ne rolle hätte ich auch gerne....das ist das einzige...wie ich aus sehe beim angeln ist mir banane...denn ich bin angeln und nicht auf ner modenschau


----------



## daci7 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



spoongy schrieb:


> und wo wir gerade dabei sind ne rosa angel und ne rolle hätte ich auch gerne....das ist das einzige...wie ich aus sehe beim angeln ist mir banane...denn ich bin angeln und nicht auf ner modenschau



... nichts leichter als das. Einfach mal übern Teich schaun, die ham da drüben allen möglichen Kram - auch in pink :q

http://www.stingraytackle.com/stingraycalienteladieshighperformancefishingrods.aspx
http://blackfinrods.com/series-propink/index.html
http://www.oceangirlfishing.com/
da zum Bleistift.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

aber auch schade, daß viele Männer nicht DAS Hobby mit ihren Frauen teilen!


l.g. inka

P.S. Mit deinem Avatar-Bild könntest du Schwierigkeiten bekommen!


----------



## spoongy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

werde mir die link mal gleich ansehen#6


----------



## spoongy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

kann man das avatar nicht sehen?


----------



## spoongy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

sorry falsch gelesen schwierigkeiten????


----------



## Champagnermädchen (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

ja, wegen "Urheberrecht"!


----------



## daci7 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



spoongy schrieb:


> sorry falsch gelesen schwierigkeiten????


Ich denke Champagnermädchen redet von copyright-Problemen, da du ja wahrscheinlich nicht die Rechte an dem von dir verwendeten Bild hast 

PS: Zu spät...
PPS: Da hatte ich doch fälschlicherweise jemandem nen Rechtschreibfehler in den Namen gezaubert


----------



## Champagnermädchen (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

GENAU das meint das Champagnermädchen, weil sie ihr heißgeliebtes Benutzerbild auch nicht mehr verwenden darf!

:c


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> ja, wegen "Urheberrecht"!


 
Jepp stimmt, dann kommt ein eifriger Mod o. Admin daher und verpasst dir ne Verwarnung.
( ich hab grad aktuell eine deswegen)


----------



## Champagnermädchen (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

kann mich bei dir an gar kein verbotenes Benutzerbild erinnern, Gunnar!

Dachte aber auch meins ist in Ordnung!

Naja, im Grunde kannste da ja dedem 5. hier ne Verwarnung geben, wegen Smilies etc., die nicht aus dem Board stammen.

#c


----------



## wusel345 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> aber auch schade, daß viele Männer nicht DAS Hobby mit ihren Frauen teilen!
> 
> 
> l.g. inka
> ...


----------



## Champagnermädchen (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

dann such dir doch einfach eine ohne Verstand


----------



## zandertex (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> dann such dir doch einfach eine ohne Verstand




einmalig!!!!:q:q:q:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mit (m)einer Frau, Freundin oder sonstwas zum Angeln gehen, aber mit so einem durchgeknallten Typen wie mich traut sich keine Frau mit einigermaßen Verstand ans Wasser



Das glaub` ich dir gern.:q




Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> dann such dir doch einfach eine ohne Verstand



Das wäre eine Möglichkeit.#6


----------



## spoongy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

alles klar werd ma den neues rein machen lieber


----------



## spoongy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

so schönes bild von unserem schicken rathaus will ja kein ärger haben...

sind eigendlich noch mehrere frauen anwesend im forum oder nur so ne hand voll?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Sach mal Spongy , mit wem redest du?|kopfkrat

Mit Patrick . . .?:q


----------



## spoongy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

das war jetz so allgemein  gefragt ob mehr frauen anwesend sind


----------



## spoongy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

das wollt ich nur wissen..danke dir...gibs noch mehr hier diskosionen übers frauenangeln oder nur in  diesem abschnitt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Überall verstreut aber hier kommen sie immer zusammen. 
Ich gucke dann hin und wieder auf einen Kaffe vorbei . . .:m


----------



## spoongy (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

dann weiss ich bescheid danke|supergri


----------



## Champagnermädchen (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal auf Seite 1 das hier gelesen:

*Wir werden allerdings beim moderieren ganz verstärkt ein Augenmerk darauf haben, dass dieser eigentlich für Frauen vorgesehene Thread nicht in irgendeiner Art und Weise entgleist, so dass sich unsere angelnden Damen da nicht mehr wohlfühlen würden.*



??????

anscheinend nicht!!!


----------



## ak.checker (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

*@Sp!nner   *:q:q:q

Ein bisschen Spass muss sein Mädels...das müsst ihr dann schon abkönnen....:z#g

@Magnumwerfer  |director:


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal auf Seite 1 das hier gelesen:
> 
> *Wir werden allerdings beim moderieren ganz verstärkt ein Augenmerk darauf haben, dass dieser eigentlich für Frauen vorgesehene Thread nicht in irgendeiner Art und Weise entgleist, so dass sich unsere angelnden Damen da nicht mehr wohlfühlen würden.*
> 
> ...




Oh doch, aber wir sind nicht rund um die Uhr online.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



ak.checker schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Spass muss sein Mädels...das müsst ihr dann schon abkönnen....:z#g



Na klar doch. 

Ein bisschen Verwarnen muss auch sein, wenn manche nicht begreifen wann der Spass zu Ende ist. Das müssen die dann abkönnen. 




"Ein bisschen Spass" ist völlig ok. Die Krux ist, dass jeder glaubt immer noch ne Schüppe drauflegen zu müssen. 
Schade, denn damit wird jeder Spass zerstört.


----------



## ak.checker (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ja , mir solls Recht sein...

Aber so verwerflich waren die Fotomontagen vom 
@Sp!nner nun auch wieder nicht #6


----------



## schrauber78 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



ak.checker schrieb:


> Ja , mir solls Recht sein...
> 
> Aber so verwerflich waren die Fotomontagen vom
> @Sp!nner nun auch wieder nicht #6



wie man es nimmt. geklaut waren sie aber trotzdem...


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



ak.checker schrieb:


> Ja , mir solls Recht sein...
> 
> Aber so verwerflich waren die Fotomontagen vom
> @Sp!nner nun auch wieder nicht #6




Wenn Sie verwerflich gewesen wären, wäre er nicht mehr an Board.|rolleyes


Nochmal, bisschen Spass muss sein, ganz klar. Aber das ist ein Thema, in dem die Mädels quasi Hausrecht haben. Muss man doch merken wenn man denen auf den Geist geht. Und dann nimmt man sich halt zurück.


----------



## Endmin (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Meine Freundin sagte immer, wie kann man nur sowas langweiliges so toll finden.
Soweit so gut!
Dann kam der Tag als sie das erste mal mitkam...
Seitdem sie dann ihren ersten 2Pfd Karpfen gefangen hatte, kann sie an nichts anderes mehr denken :m


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Endmin schrieb:


> Seitdem sie dann ihren ersten 2Pfd Karpfen gefangen hatte, kann sie an nichts anderes mehr denken :m


 
Schade für Dich:m Man(n) soll sie doch zu Hause lassen
Gruß A.


----------



## Endmin (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Schade für Dich:m Man(n) soll sie doch zu Hause lassen
> Gruß A.



In meinem Beziehungsstatus seh ich das noch nicht als Problem, aber da reden wir nochmal in 10 Jahren drüber |bla:


----------



## spoongy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

hab auch mal nen schönen hecht gefangen das fand mein freund gar net so toll das der grösser war wie seiner  

aber das gehört dazu


----------



## Firehawk81 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wie kann man nur so einen schwerwiegenden Fehler begehen.


----------



## daci7 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



spoongy schrieb:


> hab auch mal nen schönen hecht gefangen das fand mein freund gar net so toll das der grösser war wie seiner
> 
> aber das gehört dazu



Das kommt noch dazu, dass die Mädels oft die dickeren Fische fangen ... weiß der Geier warum :r :m

War bei meiner Freundin auch so ... leider findet sie das Angeln trotzdem langweilig #c


----------



## Rosi (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das kommt noch dazu, dass die Mädels oft die dickeren Fische fangen ... weiß der Geier warum :r :m



Bin zwar kein Geier, aber ich kann dir eine Antwort geben. Weil Frauen sich besser in den Fisch hineindenken können. Intuition gepaart mit Beobachtungsgabe und Gefühl für den richtigen Augenblick.


----------



## minnichen (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Guten Morgen!
Bin grade erst bei diesem Forum angekommen und möchte auch was sagen.
Ich hab seit 25 Jahren meinen Angelschein. Bisher hab ich allerdings nur Köderfische (Made rein, Fisch raus, Made rein, Fisch raus...) und einen Kartoffelsack gefangen, der mich aber immerhin eine 1/2 Stunde Drill und viel Kraft gekostet hat. *lach*
Angst vorm töten oder Ekel wegen des Schleims hab ich keinen. Wie auch, mein Mann ist Fleischer, da bin ich einiges gewöhnt.
Zum Angeln gehe ich wegen der Ruhe und um ein bisschen ruhige Zeit mit meinem Mann zu verbringen. Ob was beißt oder nicht, ist mir ziemlich Wurscht. 
Ein Grund, warum so wenige Frauen beim Angeln zu finden sind, könnten die dummen Sprüche sein, die sie sich anhören müssen. Wenn sie was fangen, hören sie: "blindes Huhn findet auch mal ein Korn. Glück muss man haben. Die dümmsten Bauern..." usw.
Noch schlimmer, wenn sie nichts fangen. "Tja, will halt gelernt sein. War nicht anders zu erwarten. Ja, mit DEM Köder doch sowieso nicht."
Wer also möchte, das es mehr AnglerINNEN gibt, sollte sich vielleicht dementsprechend verhalten. 
Wünsche allen hier PETRI HEIL und viel Ruhe und Entspannung. Je nach dem, was ihr sucht.


----------



## stolle (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Also ich bin eine Frau und bin begeisterte anglerin! Mitlerweile fange ich mehr als mein mann der es langsam nicht mehr lustig findet, aber so ist es eben! Da soll mal einer sagen Frauen können nicht angeln!!!!!!!!

LG Maja


----------



## Fachschule (11. August 2011)

*Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo liebe Freundinnen des Angelsports,

dürfen wir uns kurz vorstellen:
Wir sind Bekleidungstechniker an der Frankfurter Schule für Bekleidung und Mode und haben im diesjährigen Projekt die Aufgabe Angelerbekleidung für Frauen zu entwerfen und zu fertigen.

Auf diesem Wege wollte wir euch mal fragen auf was ihr denn Wert legt oder was euch bei aktueller Anglerbekleidung stört oder fehlt.

Über anregende Informationen wären wir euch sehr dankbar.

schonmal vielen Dank

Fachschule


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Zu obiger Frage bitte nur die Damen posten, sonst gibts auf die Finger.

Gefrotzelt werden kann hier.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=223892


----------



## sugi (11. August 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



spoongy schrieb:


> so schönes bild von unserem schicken rathaus will ja kein ärger haben...
> 
> sind eigendlich noch mehrere frauen anwesend im forum oder nur so ne hand voll?




    Kuckuk Spoongy-ja ist noch mehr "Weibsvolk" anwesend-schöne Grüße aus Weener !
#h Susi


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. August 2011)

*AW: Angelbekleidung für Frauen*

Da die anderen Herren Angler es nicht für nötig halten im Startthread  ein paar passende Antworten zu geben, hier mal ein paar Sachen die mir  und meiner Freundin immer wieder auffallen bzw. die nötig wären:

*- "kleine Größen"*. So oft sich meine Freundin  Angelklamotten kaufen will, hat sie das gleiche Problem... "L" ist zu  groß (bzw. zu lang) und "M" ist zu klein bzw. kurz. Von der Männergröße  "S" brauchen wir garnicht zu sprechen...


*- Hemden und Hosen im "Damenschnitt"*. Soll jetzt nicht  anzüglich wirken, aber bei den Hemden ein Schnitt auf Talie und etwas  mehr Platz im Brustbereich wären schon ganz gut, zumal die Sachen dann  auch bestimmt für die Damenwelt angenehmer zu tragen wären.
Und die Hosen haben auch eher einen "Herrenschnitt".

Und Extra-Taschen.... nö, die brauchts nicht. Orientiert euch doch einfach an den BW-Hosen! 
Einzig und allein eine dicht schließende Handy-Tasche wäre nicht verkehrt, die fehlt aber bei den Männer-Klamotten auch...

Material und Farbe sollten schon dem Verwendungszweck angepasst sein, es muß da also keine Extrawurst genäht werden.
Und vor allem sollten die Kleidungsstücke nicht wieder um 50% teurer sein wie die der Männer....


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. August 2011)

*AW: Angelbekleidung für Frauen*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Da die anderen Herren Angler es nicht für nötig halten im Startthread  ein paar passende Antworten zu geben, hier mal ein paar Sachen die *mir  und meiner Freundin immer wieder auffallen* bzw. die nötig wären:



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Du trägst ihre Sachen ???


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. August 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ups, Steilvorlage... natürlich nicht, die würden mir auch nicht passen. Ab und zu gehen wir halt (außer angeln) auch mal zusammen einkaufen...


----------



## Toxic110 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

hab da mal noch nen video gefunden :m


http://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/videos...rin-zieht-Blicke-auf-sich-article4433911.html


----------



## Bentham (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Der ganze Hype um angelnde Frauen geht mir sowas von auf die Nerven. Egal ob es Babs oder eine x-beliebige andere Frau ist (siehe aktuelle F&F). Soweit kann es mit der Emanzipation ja nicht her sein, wenn ständig solch ein Trara draus gemacht wird...


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich kann die ganze Aufregung um Babs und Geschlechtsgenossinnen nicht nachvollziehen, die neue Fisch & Fang greift das Thema in dieser Ausgabe mit einer Ausführlichkeit auf, als hätte es vorher keine angelnden Frauen gegeben.Was mich völlig irritiert , ist dass ein Großteil der Kritik aus der eigenen Reihen kommt. Für mich ist es völlig normal, denn meine bessere Hälfte fischt seid Jahren an meiner Seite und das mit Erfolg.
Also liebe Frauen, ran an die Ruten und zeigt was in euch steckt!
Petri, Gruss und reingehauen...Maik


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/oktober-2011/am-haken-das-aelteste-gewerbe-der-welt.html

;-)))))


----------



## Wave4fun (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Smile ... glaube manche Dinge sollte man einfach mit einem Schmunzeln im Gesicht sehen ^^

Ich bin jedenfalls froh wenn meine Freundin mitkommt - man ist nicht alleine unterwegs und spart sich den Ärger wenn man wieder los ziehen will


----------



## thanatos (21. November 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

meine Frau ist keine Anglerin,aber wenn sie mir zu liebe mitkommt ob
zum Paarangeln im Verein oder zum Pilken in Norwegen ist sie sogar manchmal erfolgreicher als ich,außer sehr übel sitzende Haken muß
ich lösen.Warum sollten Frauen also nicht angeln?


----------



## thanatos (21. November 2011)

*AW: Angelbekleidung für Frauen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Du trägst ihre Sachen ???



*Ein idealesPaar ist.wenn ihr seine Socken passen:l:k:q*


----------



## Multe (23. November 2011)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

In diesem Jahr haben es die Frauen mal so richtig gezeigt was sie drauf haben, denn fast alle der ganz großen Dorsche vor Langeland wurden von _Frauen_ gefangen.
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/userbericht/frauenpower-vor-langeland-3064.html
Macht weiter so.
Gruß Multe


----------



## fenmaus (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

_*Hallo Jungs,
warum Frauen kaum zum Angeln gehen,gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.
1.)Die Frau muß sich um den Haushalt,Kinder kümmern,wenn sie fertig ist,dann ist sie müde.
2.)wenn die Frau von der Arbeit heim kommt,dann wardet der Haushalt oder der Mann kommt heim ist das Essen fertig.
3.)die Frau möchte zum Fischen, aber der Mann hat das Auto.
4.)eine Frau nachts zum Fischen,ist so eine Sache,was dreib sich so am Wasser so herum???
5.)es gibt Gewässer,da muß man ewig laufen und das ganze Zeug schleppen bis man am Angelplatz ist.
6.)Es sollten sich auch mal die lieben Männer sich selbst an die Nase fassen und sich mal Gedanken machen,was sie oft so für Sprüche gegenüber beisein von Frauen(Anglerinnen)los lassen.#d#d#d
7.)sagt man  den Männern die Wahrheit,dann sind sie sauer oder neidisch,wenn eine Frau mehr oder größeren Fische fangen.
8.) sitzt eine Frau auf einen Angelplatz,der vielleicht ein anderer Angler angefüttert hat und später dazu kommt,wird solange herum genörgelt bis sie freiwillig geht oder über ihre Angeln geworfen.#q

So nur schreibe ich euch mal wie ich zum Angeln gekommen bin.Übrigens hat dies vor ca.30 Jahre angefangen.Zuerst in Ungarn,dann Österreich,weil man da keinen Angelschein brauchte.Zu erst habe ich kleine Barsche gefangen,dann habe ich 6 große Barsche am Wolfgangsee gefangen,zwischen 250-500gr.Dann machte ich die Fischerprüfung und fischte mal da,mal da,schließlich ging ich zum Verein dazu,machte bei Preisfischen (Königsfischen)mit,mußte aber dazu sagen ich war zu dieser Zeit die einzige Frau,wurde mit einen Karpfen mir ca.16Pfd.schwimmende Fischerkönigin.Warum schwimmende,weil ich wären des fischen mehrere Bisse hatte und jedes Mal mußte ich abreisen,weil dr Fisch sich im Wasser in den abgeschnittenen Bäumen fest hing,nach den dritten mal hatte ich die Nase voll und zog mich aus und nahm meine Schnur in Mund und schwamm hinaus,befreite meinen Fisch und schwamm mit dem Fisch unter dem Arm ans Ufer,nun staunden die lieben Angler nicht schlecht,aber es kam auch kein Petri Heil.Das Jahr darauf wurde ich wieder mit einen Karpfen ca.20Pfd.Fischerkönigin.Im gleichen Jahre habe ich einen Hecht mit 32Pfd.und 1,28m auf Blinker(Spinner) ohne Stahlvorfach gefanfen und mit der Hand gelandet,weil der Kescher zu klein war.Schied(Rapfen) mit über 10Pfd.sind nur einige Beispiele.War auch schon in Dännemark auf Dorsch(Fischkutter) fischen ca.12Pfd.,auch bei Waller-caps mitgemacht.Fliegenfischen kann ich auch.Letztes Jahr habe ich 5 Tage mit Sohn am Wasser mit Zelt verbracht und gefangen 8-10 Karpfen ca.6-18 Pfd.
So nun wünsche ich euch Petri Heil!
Meine Zeit ist begrenzt, wenn man selbständig ist.
*_


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Manche (Männer) können oder wollen es nicht kapieren.

Der Thread hier ist nicht dazu da, dass Männer über das für und wider angelnder Frauen zu referieren, sondern hauptsächlich dafür, dass sich die Frauen hier über das Angeln austauschen.
Ein bisschen Smalltalk und harmloser Spass ist durchaus auch für die Herren hier erlaubt.
Die Grenzen sind eng, und wer harmlosen Spass nicht von stupidem Machogehabe unterscheiden kann, der hält hier besser die Finger still.


----------



## williwurm (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

richtig fenmaus  meine frau ist auch eine anglerin mfg willi
: mansche frauen können beser angel n wie männer


----------



## daci7 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Sooo ... ich hoffe ich darf das hier nun schreiben, ohne von Ralle ermahnt zu werden 

Ich hab Gestern mit einer Freundin von mir endlich mal wieder Zeit zum Kochen und Quatschen gefunden. Dabei fließt erfahrungsgemäß ne Menge Wein und es wird sehr spät.
nach der zweiten Flasche fängt sie an zu erzählen...

L - "Ich war letztens mit einer Kommilitonin zusammen auf Kneipentour. Gegen 4, also schon ordentlich betrunken sitzen wir also irgendwo in Neukölln in ner Kaschemme und fangen an zu philosophieren. Irgendwann schaut sie mich dann an im Gespräch und hat fast Tränen in den Augen... "

Kommilitonin - 'Hörmal, ich möchte unbedingt etwas mit dir machen - aber du darfst nicht lachen! Das hab ich mich noch zu keinem getraut zu sagen ...' 

L - "Ok..."

Kommilitonin - ' Ich möchte endlich meinen Angelschein machen - und ich möchte das du mitmachst!' 

L - "..."

Soviel dazu :vik: Ich wurde schonmal vorsorglich als außenstehender Berater hinzugezogen und ich freu mich schon auf die doofen Blicke der Alteingesässenen im Sommer wenn ich mit zwei hübschen Mädels der König des Sees sein werde |supergri Und besonders freu ich mich, dass es bald zwei neue Verrückte mit dem schönsten Hobby der Welt geben wird!


----------



## Ködervorkoster (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@daci7

....wenn da mal nicht der Alk dran schul war.... 

Wäre natürlich Klasse wenn sich die Mädels am Morgen danach noch daran erinnern konnten... 

Berichte doch mal später .....  #h


----------



## daci7 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Ködervorkoster schrieb:


> @daci7
> 
> ....wenn da mal nicht der Alk dran schul war....
> 
> ...



Nummer eins ist bereits angemeldet - Nummer zwei werden wir noch ein wenig bearbeiten und dann hat sich die Sache =)


----------



## nordost (5. März 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo,
also ich bin auch angelnde " Frau", wenn auch noch nicht so lange, aber mit allergrößter Begeisterung. Habe mit meinem Sohn vor einem Jahr den Angelschein gemacht, um ihn in die Natur zu locken. Mit vollem Erfolg- es vergeht keine Freizeit mehr ohne das Angeln. Im Angelverein hat er nun auch das nötige Fachwissen bekommen. Er war schon in vielen Vereinen ( Fußball usw.), aber ich habe nirgendwo soviel Engagement für die Jugend erlebt. ( und ich profitiere auch davon, denn das Wissen gibt er an mich weiter)  Dieses Jahr konnte ich auch meinen Mann überzeugen. Würde es toll finden, wenn sich hier noch mehr Frauen melden. ... übrigens, habe letztens im Angelladen eine pinkfarbene Rute für Ladies gesehen- ich habe sowas von gelacht- , irgendwann gibt es bestimmt auch noch rosafarbene Kescher ;-)  LG


----------



## canaryw (5. März 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

anwesend! 

hey ich hab letztens ne weiße rute gesehn!!! und jaaa ich hab rosa gummistiefel und hab auch schon ernsthaft mit dem gedanken gespielt meinen pod rosa zu lackiern.... und nein ich hab noch keine wathosen gr. 36 gefunden....

aber das allerschlimmste ist wenn ich mit meinem männle in angelladen geh, dann steuern die verkäufer automatisch ihn an! ich werd entweder ignoriert oder wenn ich alleine dort bin umschwärmt!


----------



## Gunnar. (5. März 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Moin moin,


> aber das allerschlimmste ist wenn ich mit meinem männle in angelladen geh, dann steuern die verkäufer automatisch ihn an!


Vor kurzem im Angelladen..

Ein Pärchen im Laden ......... Der Verkäufer erklärt dem Mann mit einem nichtendenen Wortschwall die Vorzüge einer nicht soooo ganz preiswerten Rute. Irgentwann wurde es dem Mann zu bunt. Der zeigt aud seine Frau und sagt. "Mich brauchste nicht zu agitieren - die hat das Geld!!"


----------



## canaryw (6. März 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> "Mich brauchste nicht zu agitieren - die hat das Geld!!"



jopp genau sooo!!!
#6


----------



## fenmaus (6. März 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

nein ich hab noch keine wathosen gr. 36 gefunden....

_*Hallo,
wollte nur sagen, es gibt Wathosen in Schuhgröße 36, aber sie laufen unter Kinderwathosen.
Gruß 
fenmaus
*_


----------



## canaryw (6. März 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

hmmm 
hat mein angelgeschäft wohl nicht, zumindest hab ich keine gesehn... 
hab mir nen regenanzug in schwarz männergröße S bestellt!!! naja mit stützbrustfunktion  einfach bis anschlag nauf ziehen!!! die jacke ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, nur minimal an den ärmeln zu lang! :g


----------



## Tina77 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Also ich war letztens mit meinen Mann im Angelladen, er wollte Tatsächlich meinen Mann beraten, und nicht mich, dabei hat mein Mann überhaupt nichts mit Angeln zu tun :m


----------



## Tina77 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hi

Brauche Hilfe,,,,, und zwar suche ich eine schöne Angelweste, für das Spinnfischen bzw. Fliegenfischen, gibt es da in diesen bereich etwas für Frauen?`
bzw. kennt jemand von euch auch eine Adresse wo man Girlies zum Angeln bekommen kann, nett wäre mit fisch Motiv.
danke für eure Tipps#h


----------



## Mikesch (26. März 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@Tina77
Schau' mal hier:
http://www.raffaelahoenel.com/contents/de/d127.html


----------



## ayron (26. März 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Meine Freundin würde auch gerne das Angeln lernen, aber die Prüfung ist im Weg......
Sie sagt immer warum kann ich mir den blöden Schein nicht einfach kaufen#c

Naja so wirds wohl nie etwas und ich muss jedes mal im Laden sagen nein Schatz du bekommst die Rute/Wobbler/Rolle  nicht du  hast keinen Schein#c


----------



## sluggish (4. April 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Das Angler

Das Angler ist ein abenteuerlustiges Wesen, Jäger und Sammler.
Nicht selten kommt es vor, dass man diese urigen Gestalten allein, ferner auch zu zweit, unwahrscheinlich in einer Gruppe, dabei beobachten kann, wie sie stundenlang am Wasser verweilen, von Zeit zu Zeit wild mit einem Stock umherwirbelnd. 
Oft führen sie dabei allerhand Tant mit sich, Maden und Würmer fühlen sich bei ihnen wohl.

Lange ging man davon aus, dass die Angler wie auch diverse Schneckenarten ein Zwitterdasein führen, doch diese These ist heuttags widerlegt. 
Einer Gruppierung von Forschern ist es gelungen ein zweites, sehr seltenes, Geschlecht in einer Schar Angler, die sich gerade bei der Wurmsuche auf einer Lichtung befanden, auszumachen. 
Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die Geschlechterverteilung der Angler, der eines Bienenstaates gleicht...



In meinen Augen ist die Frage des Warums durch Tradition und wenige Soziologische Faktoren einfach zu beantworten.

A. War das Fischen in der Vergangenheit immer eine Männerdomäne, eine Vater und Sohn Geschichte.
B.1. In der Gesellschaft wird das Angeln heutzutage bei sehr vielen Leuten als zum einen eklig und zum anderen langweilig angesehen.
B.2. Das Bild des Anglers im Großteil der Gesellschaft, ist keines, dem Jugendliche, geschweige denn Frauen mit selbstachtung nacheifern.
B.3. Natürlich spielt hier die Geschlechterorientiere Erziehung  ebenfalls eine sehr große Rolle.

In gewisser Weise ist der Zwang der durch die Gesellschaft entsteht also Schuld an der geringen Frauenquote, sich als Frau zum angeln zu bekennen kommt in gewisser Weise einem Outing gleich. ( Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen wie Schüler darauf reagieren wenn ihre 14 Jährige Mitschülerin erzählt, dass sie lieber angelt statt dem nächsten Saufgelager beizuwohnen.)

Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich mich als Jugendlicher über diesen uncoolness Faktor des Angelns hinweggesetzt habe.

Das wären mal meine Gedanken zu dem Thema,
Peace Out.


----------



## carpgirl1308 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Sooo nun die erste (noch nicht) angelnde Frau. Ich werde wohl hoffentlich ab mitte Mai auch zu den Anglern gehören. Warum das nicht mehr Frauen machen? Ganz einfach, IHR Männer seid die Jäger, WIR Frauen die Sammler... Da ich aber schon einen Jagdschein habe und somit ja eh einem eher frauenuntypischen Hobby nachgehe war der Weg zum angeln auch nicht mehr weit. Mal ganz ehrlich, Ob ich stundenlang am Ufer sitze oder meinen Hochsitz hüte ist ja schon fast egal. Da mein Freund passionierter Karpfenangler ist und wir regelmäßig zusammen seinem Hobby nachgehen hat mich dann auch irgendwann der ehrgeiz gepackt und nun will ich auch mal selber was fangen :-D 

Lg


----------



## NimrodTMH (4. April 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



carpgirl1308 schrieb:


> Sooo nun die erste (noch nicht) angelnde Frau. Ich werde wohl hoffentlich ab mitte Mai auch zu den Anglern gehören. Warum das nicht mehr Frauen machen? Ganz einfach, IHR Männer seid die Jäger, WIR Frauen die Sammler... Da ich aber schon einen Jagdschein habe und somit ja eh einem eher frauenuntypischen Hobby nachgehe war der Weg zum angeln auch nicht mehr weit. Mal ganz ehrlich, Ob ich stundenlang am Ufer sitze oder meinen Hochsitz hüte ist ja schon fast egal. Da mein Freund passionierter Karpfenangler ist und wir regelmäßig zusammen seinem Hobby nachgehen hat mich dann auch irgendwann der ehrgeiz gepackt und nun will ich auch mal selber was fangen :-D
> 
> Lg



Hallo #h

Schoen ich wuensche Euch viel Spass aber da du mit der Passiven Jagd (Hochsitz) schon etwas ruhiges machst, wuerde ich dir empfehlen es mal mit dem aktiven Part zu versuchen sprich Spinnfischen.

PS: Ich habe in meinem Umfeld Keine Frau die Angelt,#q#qwuerde mich aber sehr freuen mal eine kennenzuleren.

Petri Heil


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. April 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Meine Erfahrungen aus nur 4 Wochen Angelladen: 

- es gehen schon sehr viele Frauen fischen.
- viele wollen, sind aber skeptisch.
- wenige sagen _nie im Leben_

Und oft sind es die Frauen die schon wesentlich besser mit Informationen über "ihr Wunschtackle" versorgt sind wie Männer.

Kurzum: Frauen beim Kauf von Angelgerät zu beraten ist eine wirkliche Bereicherung!

Die skeptischen führen oft ihren Mann an: _"Der mag das nicht wenn ich mehr/besser fange"_ oder haben Bedenken wg. _ihrem Freundinnen/Bekanntenkreis_.

Ich sag: Mädels, geht fischen!!!! Auch wenn ihr manchmal mehr fangt wie wir - es ist mir egal!!

Der Anblick einer Frau ist, im Gegensatz zu_ proletenhaften, dickbäuchigen (am besten wo die Kimme UND der Bauch noch aus der Hose schauen) und nach Alkohol/Nikotin stinkenden Männern _auf jeden Fall besser und auch um Längen schöner!!!


----------



## Guppy-Lilly (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Och, es gibt aber auch zu genüge Frauen, bei denen Kimme und Bauch aus der Hose schauen und die stärker nach Nikotin und Alk stinken als Männer.

Und ein lecker Bierchen gönne ich mir beim Angeln auch. 

Aber ich konzentriere mich beim Angeln eher auf das Wasser statt an Gestalten am Ufer. 

Petri Heil


----------



## -faulenzer- (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Habe das hier heute Morgen gelesen: klick


Nicht von schlechten Eltern!


----------



## Rosi (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Meine Güte, die sind ja beide gleich groß!
Alle Achtung!!


----------



## sarach (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

#hSchönnen tag an alle.Da ich noch keine richtige "Anglerin binn kann ich sicher mit euch männer nicht mithalten,"aber"in oktober mache ich meinen fischerschein.Bisher hate ich gelegenheiten nur forellen angeln am privaten teichs,und in sommer fahre mit meinen freund nach brandenburg da ich da kein fischerschein brauche.Aber eins kann ich sagen das für mich definitif keine schönere "frauen"hobby giebst als angeln,vor allem wen mann was schönes gefangen hat,aber auch wenn mann nur stundenlang nur sitzt und wartet,trotztem mach es mir spaß.Mein freund ist erfahrene angler,da habe ich auch gute lehrer auf meine seite,also hofe das ich meine erfahrungen bald mit euch teilen kann und auch in forum mithalten kann als Frau.:vik:Angeln ist wunderschön.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Willkommen & viel Spaß im Anglerboard!  #h


----------



## sadako (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Och Mönsch Rosi, jedes Mal, wenn ich Dein Profilbild sehe, bekomme ich irrsinnigen Geschmack auf Softeis. Absolut unfair!


----------



## Suzie (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich denke, dass Frauen eher selten den Angelsport frönen, liegt u.a. daran, dass viele angeln in der heutigen Zeit als Tierquälerei und Mord betrachten. Zumindest in meinem Bekanntenkreis, den ich aufgrund meiner tierschützerischen Aktivitäten zwangsläufig habe, ist das so. Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich Probleme dort mitzuteilen, dass ich angeln toll finde, und gerne meinen Angelschein machen möchte. (Mein Mann hat ihn schon seit vielen Jahren)

Es reicht ja schon, zu bekennen, dass man Schweinebraten und Rinderroulladen mag, um scheel von der Seite angeguckt zu werden. Viele meinen, dass solch ein Hobby wie angeln, mit dem Tierschutz kollidiert und wer Tiere wirklich liebt, der kann doch nicht...bla bla bla.

Ich kann !... wenn Fisch will! 

Evtl. kommt auch noch der Esoterik-Mist hinzu, denn immer mehr Frauen wenden sich nicht nur dem Vegetarismus oder Veganismus zu, sondern sind inzwischen so weichgespült, dass sie mit Engeln quatschen und an Tierkommunikation glauben. ("Mit dem Fisch auf Du" oder so ähnlich). Die haben die totale Erleuchtung und irgendwelche Stimmen sagen ihnen, dass das (hier: angeln) ganz böse ist. (ebenso wie die Jagd.)
Alles muss doch heutzutage, ganzheitlich, natürlich, rein biologisch, ganz sanft, erdverbunden, und im Einklang mit Körper, Geist und Seele sein ....

Rute, Schnur und Harken pasen da einfach nicht ins Weltbild.

Dann gibt es natürlich noch die Damen, denen ihre Frenchnails und Highheels über alles gehen, und die so ein anglergerechtes Outfit kathegorisch ablehnen.
Dass die am Wasser auch (mal) die Klappe halten müssen, würde ihnen wohl auch nicht zusagen. 

Jungs, (Männer)... ihr wisst nicht, wie gut ihr es habt! 

Gruß

Suzie


----------



## Bobster (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Suzie schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Frauen eher selten den Angelsport frönen, liegt u.a. daran, dass ......
> 
> Evtl. kommt auch noch der Esoterik-Mist hinzu, denn immer mehr Frauen wenden sich nicht nur dem Vegetarismus oder Veganismus zu, sondern sind inzwischen so weichgespült, dass sie mit Engeln quatschen und an Tierkommunikation glauben. ("Mit dem Fisch auf Du" oder so ähnlich). Die haben die totale Erleuchtung und irgendwelche Stimmen sagen ihnen, dass das (hier: angeln) ganz böse ist. (ebenso wie die Jagd.)
> Alles muss doch heutzutage, ganzheitlich, natürlich, rein biologisch, ganz sanft, erdverbunden, und im Einklang mit Körper, Geist und Seele sein ....
> ...


 
Damit hast Du viel unausgesprochenes 
einmal ausgesprochen.

#6


----------



## Ködervorkoster (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@Suzie

Motto:  Leben & leben lassen..... 

D. h.: Mach Deinen Angelschein, respektiere die "moderne" Meinung der Anderen... FORDERE (!) aber das gleiche Recht für Dich ein!  |gr: 

Und jetzt los!  A N M E L D E N zum Kurs !     :q


----------



## fienchen12 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

juhu! noch ne angelnde frau hat den weg hierhin gefunden!

hab meinen schein schon als 15 jährige gemacht und habs noch nicht bereut!!!


----------



## Suzie (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@ fienchen12

#h

Ich werde meinen Schein auf jeden Fall machen...auch wenn ich in Prüfungssituationen immer extrem aufgeregt bin....und deshalb schon oft etwas vergeigt habe. *bibber*


----------



## LittleCat (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Huhu 

Vor der Prüfung hatte ich auch ziemlich Angst, aber trotz der befürchteten -vieeeelen- Fehler hab ich's bestanden... Und das mit Prüfungsangst! Soll heißen: Das schaffst du mit guter Vorbereitung locker :m

Ich bin auch so eine, die möglichst gesund isst, Tierversuche strikt ablehnt, mit ihrem Hund quatscht und Naturkosmetik nutzt - naund? Trotzdem angel ich und ess mal nen McDoof-Burger! :q Soll heißen, nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren |znaika: ;-)

Übrigens finde ich es schlimmer, diese Fischfarmfilets zu kaufen, anstatt einen Fisch für sich zu angeln, der vorher in freier Natur leben durfte |rotwerden

Grüße^^


----------



## MeFo_83 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

egal wer wie denkt und das angeln lebt..fakt ist, es gibt viel viel zu wenig frauen am wasser!
würde das angeln bestimmt vieler orts entspannter machen!!!


----------



## Freja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

#hEs gibt hier Frauen? Juhuuuuuuuuu|laola:

Ich bin seit ich 9 bin im Verein und leider hört man immer wieder....wie du angelst? 

Japp und das sogar gerne und auch lange ;-) 

Bei uns im Verein waren mal 5 Frauen..doch dank einiger männlicher Kollegen und dessen Anmach sprüchen, sind es nur noch 2 mit mir.


----------



## LittleCat (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Freja, was ist denn das für ein Verein? Na, bloß nicht unterkriegen lassen und die besseren Fische fangen 

Ich hab bisher mit männlichen Kollegen keine solche Probleme gehabt... wurde zwar vor allem am Strand von vorpupertären Jüngelchen komisch angesehen aber pfffffft! Dafür an dem Abend schöne Aale gehabt :q

Auf jeden Fall sollte es mehr angelnde Frauen geben! Man könnte ja einen Frauen-angel-treff organisieren, aber dafür bräuchte man mehr Leute, die mitmachen |kopfkrat

PS: Meine Hand tut weh, doofe Brennessel und doofer Barsch, der sich entschied da reinzufallen! Aber Frau ist ja fischlieb und angelt dann halt mit einem "aua" auf den Lippen weiter :m


----------



## Aalgott (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

QUOTE=Freja;3666527]#hEs gibt hier Frauen? Juhuuuuuuuuu|laola:

Ich bin seit ich 9 bin im Verein und leider hört man immer wieder....wie du angelst? 

Japp und das sogar gerne und auch lange ;-) 

Bei uns im Verein waren mal 5 Frauen..doch dank einiger männlicher Kollegen und dessen Anmach sprüchen, sind es nur noch 2 mit mir.[/QUOTE]

 #d#d Reden lassen am Ende werden die Leichen gezählt....ich dachte so was gehört in der heutigen Zeit der Vergangenheit an


----------



## Freja (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Aalgott schrieb:


> QUOTE=Freja;3666527]#hEs gibt hier Frauen? Juhuuuuuuuuu|laola:
> 
> Ich bin seit ich 9 bin im Verein und leider hört man immer wieder....wie du angelst?
> 
> ...


 
 #d#d Reden lassen am Ende werden die Leichen gezählt....ich dachte so was gehört in der heutigen Zeit der Vergangenheit an[/QUOTE]

Leider war es teilweise echt extrem und gingen sehr weit unter die Gürtellinie. Irgendwann gabs Sprüche meinerseits zurück...bis der Vorstand durchgegriffen hat und diejenigen rausgeflogen sind. :q


----------



## Rosi (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Suzie schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Frauen eher selten den Angelsport frönen, liegt u.a. daran, dass viele angeln in der heutigen Zeit als Tierquälerei und Mord betrachten. Zumindest in meinem Bekanntenkreis, den ich aufgrund meiner tierschützerischen Aktivitäten zwangsläufig habe, ist das so.
> 
> Suzie



Moin Suzie, was hast du denn für einen Bekanntenkreis|bigeyes
Aber die armen Spinnen und Mücken totschlagen. Die haben auch ein Recht auf Schutz! Genau so wie Zecken ein Recht auf Blut und Wespen ein Recht auf die Reste eines Frühstücks haben. Muß blos nicht grad meines sein.

Streng genommen erlöst der Angler doch seinen gefangenen Fisch. Erlöst ihn von Hunger, Krankheit und von der ständigen Angst, gefressen zu werden. Womöglich noch ohne Betäubung. Das erkläre den Mädels mal.:m


----------



## Rosi (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



sadako schrieb:


> Och Mönsch Rosi, jedes Mal, wenn ich Dein Profilbild sehe, bekomme ich irrsinnigen Geschmack auf Softeis. Absolut unfair!



Ja das stimmt, es ist abscheulich. Nie komme ich an dem besagten Eisstand vorbei. Er hat auch noch Erdbeer/Vanille und eine Schlemmertüte mit 3 Kugeln deiner Wahl, Streußel und Sauce.


----------



## Plopper (2. September 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Es ist schon erstaunlich, worüber sich die männlichen Angler so wundern. Wenn ich hier im Forum lese, werden meist die Jungen mit zum Angeln genommen. Warum sind denn die 7-jährigen Mädels nicht mit dabei?

Dann bin ich sowas wie allein-erziehend. Habe 2 Mädels, die das gerne tun würden, doch meine Möglichkeiten als "Nichtangler" sind extrem begrenzt. Was soll ich tun, wenn da immer Erwachsene mit Fischereischein dabei sein müssen? Nur damit die Kinder die Möglichkeit zum Fischen haben, den Angelschein machen? Es ist nunmal nicht mein Hobby und wird es wohl auch für meine Mädchen deshalt nicht werden! 

Darüber wundern ist der falsche Weg! Richtig wäre auch die kleinen Prinzessinen von Anfang an mit zum Angeln zu nehmen. Kein Kind hat von Natur aus Berührungsängste mit glitschigen Fischen oder dem Töten von Tieren. Nur durch die Erziehung werden aus Mädchen Frauen, die damit ein Problem haben.

Petri Heil
wünscht Euch Plopper


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Angeln sollte den Leuten vorbehalten sein, die zumindest eine Art "Grundausbildung" oder besser gesagt den Fischereischein gemacht haben oder die in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers sind. Das hat schon einen Sinn.

Wenn die Kinder so gerne angeln würden kann man auch gleich den Schein machen, kostet nicht die Welt und ist mit etwas Vorkenntnissen und Lernen nicht unmöglich zu schaffen.

Wenn man das nicht will gibts auch z. B. Forellenteiche etc., wo man nicht so viel falsch machen kann (Entnahme geschützter Arten / untermaßige Fische usw.) Dort wirds auch oft geduldet wenn man keinen Schein hat, so jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. Will man seinen Horizont erweitern muss man bestimmte Dinge eben in Kauf nehmen, das mussten wir wohl alle hier und das ist auch völlig richtig so


----------



## Madwurst (2. September 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hi Plopper, such nach einem Angelverein in deiner Nähe, der auch eine Jugendgruppe hat und melde die Mädels da an. So werden die Kinder dem Angeln näher gebracht und können entscheiden ob das wirklich was für sie ist.


----------



## Mac69 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Plopper schrieb:


> Es ist schon erstaunlich, worüber sich die männlichen Angler so wundern. Wenn ich hier im Forum lese, werden meist die Jungen mit zum Angeln genommen. Warum sind denn die 7-jährigen Mädels nicht mit dabei?
> 
> Dann bin ich sowas wie allein-erziehend. Habe 2 Mädels, die das gerne tun würden, doch meine Möglichkeiten als "Nichtangler" sind extrem begrenzt. Was soll ich tun, wenn da immer Erwachsene mit Fischereischein dabei sein müssen? Nur damit die Kinder die Möglichkeit zum Fischen haben, den Angelschein machen? Es ist nunmal nicht mein Hobby und wird es wohl auch für meine Mädchen deshalt nicht werden!
> 
> ...


 
Hi Ho,

muss ich dir zum Teil widersprechen ;-)
Meine Tochter heute 10 begleitet mich häufiger ans Wasser.
Ich habe sie von Anfang an mitgenommen -das erste mal mit 2,0 Jahren auf nen 3 Tagestrip inkl. pampers,Stofftier, Fläschen und Vorlesebuch etc.
Die Gesichter der Spaziergänger waren Gold wert -ne kleine Maus wird auf ner Abhackmatte gewickelt |supergri

Das deine Möglichkeiten als Nichtangler begrenzt sind ist natürlich Fakt das liegt nunmal an den Gesetzen.
Aber:
Wo ein Wille ist -ist auch immer ein Weg.
Du könntest dich zb.an nen örtlichen Angelverein wenden
die haben meistens ne Jugendgruppe-klar, ist das bissle mit Umständen verbunden, du musst fahren und/oder beim angeln dabei sein.Aber gehen tut alles ;-)

Ich stimme  User D1985 zu:
Wenn sie dann alt genug sind um den "richtigen" Fischreischein zu machen haben sie die Möglichkeit.
Kosten halten sich in Grenzen und die Prüfung ist auch zu schaffen.Es wird aber nie was  ohne deine Unterstützung  werden ob du nun Angler bist oder nicht!
Wenn sie wirklich Interesse am angeln haben liegt es an dir das zu fördern oder eben nicht.

In diesem Sinne

Mac


----------



## kati48268 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

_Ja, ich bin hier falsch (wie die meisten), schon klar._

Aber bin gespannt auf weibliche Meinungen dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3720481#post3720481
Ab Posting 17 geht's los


----------



## angler1996 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _Ja, ich bin hier falsch (wie die meisten), schon klar._
> 
> Aber bin gespannt auf weibliche Meinungen dazu:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3720481#post3720481
> Ab Posting 17 geht's los


 
wie sollen die Damen sich ne Meinung bilden?
Da fehlt was:q:m:m:m (Bild)
Gruß A.


----------



## kati48268 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Komiker.

Es geht um Posting 17; 
Zitat _"...und evtl. Frauen weil diese visuell leichter beeinflussbar sind wie Männer."_

Nicht die Kommentare der nachfolgenden Dummdödels. |uhoh:

Sollte sich jemand der "leicht zu beeinflussenden Damen" hier beeinflusst fühlen, dazu etwas zum besten zu geben, bitte um Posting in dem Thread: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3720481#post3720481
|wavey:


----------



## sadako (27. September 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Achja stimmt, Männer sind ja neuerdings nicht mehr visuell zu beeinflussen; da kann man den tiefen Ausschnitt, High Heels und Makeup getrost weg lassen - zieht nicht mehr. Der allseits neutrale und unbestechliche Mann von heute kauft ja nicht mehr die Katze im Sack. 

Jetzt mal ehrlich - es ist doch irgendwie nicht machbar, sich nicht von Äußerlichkeiten und schönen Verpackungen verleiten zu lassen. Allerdings lässt sich wohl stark bezweifeln, dass es sich dabei um eine ausschließlich weibliche Eigenschaft handelt. Wer hat sich nicht schon mal von einer anziehenden Hülle verführen lassen, um danach festzustellen, dass es sich bei dem Inhalt um den größten Mumpitz handelt? 

Ich selbst benehme mich im Angelladen manchmal wie es bei anderen Geschlechtgenossinen im Schuhgeschäft der Fall wäre. Gibt einfach unzählige Dinge, die man zwar eigentlich gar nicht kaufen wollte und auch nicht bräuchte, aber trotzdem unbedingt haben möchte. Sie könnten ja irgendwann irgendwie mal nützlich sein - oder sehen einfach nur nett aus. Der sinnvolle Nutzen scheint dabei erstmal zweitrangig zu sein. 

Aber dass ich mit dieser Verfahrensweise à la "Es glitzert, es ist sinnlos, ich will es haben" nicht alleine dastehe, kann ich immer wieder an anderen angelnden - männlichen - Kollegen beobachten, die sich eigentlich nur ein paar Shads für max. 10€ kaufen wollten und dann den Laden um ca. 150€ leichter wieder verlassen, weil sie auf einmal noch ettliche andere ach so nützliche Dinge entdeckt haben. Und ich entdecke sowohl in meiner Angelausrüstung als auch im Equipment anderer (man muss sich ja stets gegenseitig seine neuesten Errungenschaften präsentieren) immer wieder irgendwelche Kuriositäten, die vielleicht schön aussehen (oder irgendwann mal schön ausgesehen haben), aber offen gesagt völlig sinnfrei sind. Hauptsache, man hat es eben.

Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass es anderen - egal ob weiblichen oder männlichen Anglern - nicht auch ab und zu so geht, dass man sich von irgendwelchem Firlefanz verleiten lässt, nur weil er im ersten Moment trotz offensichtlichem zweifelhaften Nutzen einfach nur gut aussieht. Nicht umsonst hat sich die Medienwelt das schon längst zu Nutze gemacht, wenn es um die Vermarktung Gott weiß welcher unnützen Produkte geht. Und die werden sicherlich nicht nur von Frauen gekauft.


----------



## sadako (27. September 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ok, da ich es jetzt nur hier gepostet habe, werd ich deinem frommen Wunsch nachkommen, kati und es da drüben auch nochmal posten.


----------



## kleinerWelli (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

hi,

ich reihe mich einmal in die " frauenrunde" ein !

da ich ja selbst " schlachte " ... hab schon eine 3stellige zahl an erfahrung...(karnickel^^) uebernahm ich den part,des waidgerechten beim fisch.natuerlich wurde ich vorher von einem erfahrenem angler,der es auch ausueben darf,eingeweiht und was man zu beachten muss und wie es " waidgerecht " ist....etc..

erlisch gesagt,hatte ich die schnauze voll,das wenn ich beim angeln dabei war,nur um :

" immer fuer das leibliche wohl zu sorgen " !!!!!

dann spuerte ich irgendwann,das kribbeln und mitfiebern ... und wurde ganz hippelig...wenn sich nur ansatzweise,der schwimmer oder das ü-ei,bewegte .

da wurde mir klar...angeln ist was fuer mich...!

und da ich auch nicht mehr die " juengste bin " und es als herrausforderung (ua.) ansah mich mal wieder selbst zu testen...quasi die grauen gehirn zellen auf trab zu bringen,entschloss ich mich dazu,den lehrgang zu besuchen und dann die pruefung zu bestehen !

so....bestanden....nun darf " mutti " angeln...|supergri


gruss dalasse


----------



## Ködervorkoster (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@kleinerWelli (dalasse)

*Gratuliere ! *  #h


----------



## Rosi (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hi Mutti Manuela|supergri
dann gratuliere ich mal ganz herzlich, hast du fein gemacht! Laß die Männer mal selbst für ihr Wohl sorgen und kümmer dich um dein eigenes Wohl. Frauen haben das ruhigere Händchen und mehr Phantasie, viel Glück und dickes Petri#6


----------



## Wurschtsepp (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



sadako schrieb:


> Aber dass ich mit dieser Verfahrensweise à la "Es glitzert, es ist sinnlos, ich will es haben" nicht alleine dastehe, kann ich immer wieder an anderen angelnden - männlichen - Kollegen beobachten, die sich eigentlich nur ein paar Shads für max. 10€ kaufen wollten und dann den Laden um ca. 150€ leichter wieder verlassen, weil sie auf einmal noch ettliche andere ach so nützliche Dinge entdeckt haben. Und ich entdecke sowohl in meiner Angelausrüstung als auch im Equipment anderer (man muss sich ja stets gegenseitig seine neuesten Errungenschaften präsentieren) immer wieder irgendwelche Kuriositäten, die vielleicht schön aussehen (oder irgendwann mal schön ausgesehen haben), aber offen gesagt völlig sinnfrei sind. Hauptsache, man hat es eben.



Kann ich nur bestätigen... Den Sommer nach m Fischen paar verschmissene Köder beim Händler eingekauft im wert von 15 Euronen, zum Schluss musste ich meine Bankkarte mit 450 € für ne neue Barschcombo belasten


----------



## kleinerWelli (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

hi..

ihr habt mich da,da ich mich ungluecklich #q ausgedrueckt habe,verkehrt -verstanden..

gruss dalasse..also im sinne von nem " gruss euch dalasse" ...

eigentlich heisse ich manuela^^


----------



## Rosi (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Na da will ich mich doch gleich verbessern. Hi Manuela|supergri.

Kannste mal sehen, im Internet ist auch dalasse nichts Ungewöhnliches. So als Name. Manuela ist natürlich viel besser.


----------



## Kräftig (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Angeln ist sexy ! Ich stehe auf Frauen, die angeln:l


----------



## brandungsteufel (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Kräftig schrieb:


> Angeln ist sexy ! Ich stehe auf Frauen, die angeln:l



Was ist denn am "Angeln" sexy? Okay ich haben einen Shad der heißt Sexy Shad, das ist aber auch alles was sexy ist *LOL*

Grüße
Brandungsteufel


----------



## kleinerWelli (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

hi ihrs..

heute morgen in wittenberg,den fischereischein,abgeholt...( ging nicht frueher, da die oeffnungszeiten, erst ab dienstag sind)

nun freu ich mir ne bommel ans bein..sry..aber..ich bin voll stolz..



gruessle manuela


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



kleinerWelli schrieb:


> ..ich bin voll stolz..
> 
> 
> 
> gruessle manuela




Fein, fein.#6

Dann mal los und  #:|pfisch:
#a#w
Viel Erfolg und lass von deinen Fängen hören.#h

:a:s:a:s


----------



## Wurschtsepp (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



kleinerWelli schrieb:


> hi ihrs..
> 
> heute morgen in wittenberg,den fischereischein,abgeholt...( ging nicht frueher, da die oeffnungszeiten, erst ab dienstag sind)
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch, ab ans Wasser!!! :m:m


----------



## kleinerWelli (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fein, fein.#6
> 
> Dann mal los und  #:|pfisch:
> #a#w
> ...




na aber sicher..nachher gehts anne mulde....

@wurschtsepp...hehehee..jep..

LG

EDIT..SO...der tag ist PERFECTO...eben kam DHL...und brachte mir 15 kg buchen-raeucherspaene...strike..( preis...schnaepchen^^ )


----------



## patricka1982 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



kleinerWelli schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ehrlisch gesagt,hatte ich die schnauze voll,das wenn ich beim angeln dabei war,nur um :
> 
> ...


 

das hätte meine Frau schreiben können ...Ihr erging es genauso und hat vor zwei Wochen ebenfalls erfolgreich bestanden und Ihre ersten Fänge abschreiben können!

Jetzt haben wir auch schon ne zweite Gefriertruhe

Ich finds toll das Frauen angeln zumal bei uns jetzt die ganze Familie angelt Stiefsohn Mama und meine Wenigkeit (meine Kleine mit knapp 3 hat auch schon ihren ersten Fisch mit Papas Stippe gefangen, das gibt die nächste Anglerin) !


----------



## GeraldL (20. November 2012)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo Angel-Frauen im Raum Magdeburg was läuft bei Euch so bei der Fischwaid


----------



## Romi87 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo  gibt es hier auch Frauen aus dem Raum Dortmund ?


----------



## LittleCat (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo lieber Mitanglerinnen 

Viel los ist ja derzeit nicht hier... 

War auch ne Weile nicht mehr on, aber jetzt wo die Angelzeit wieder so langsam anfängt und ich hibbelig bin, musste ich mal wieder reinsehen^^
Und ne neue Jahreskarte kaufen für den Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal...

LG Justy^^


----------



## lasar (21. März 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo, eine Frage an euch Experte, gibt es spezielle Frauen Angelnbekleidung?


----------



## derdiescher (21. März 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Mein Frau'chen macht am Samstag ihre Prüfung und ich hoffe sie besteht. Um ihre Ausrüstung habe ich mich zumindest schon mal gekümmert.  ;-)


----------



## ulfisch (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Meine Freundin weigert sich vehement mich zu begleiten geschweige denn selber zu angeln.
Ach dabei habe ich so ein schickes Baitcastkurbelchen gesehen
Rosa eloxiert.
Dazu noch die passende Rute:l


----------



## Funi (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

@ Romi 87 

hey,

klar gibt es Frauen in Dortmund die auch angeln gehen (ICH!)
Wo bist du denn so unterwegs?


----------



## nane1977 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo
...und wieder eine die das Angeln für sich entdeckt. Und ehrlich gesagt, es gibt durchaus auch Frauen die Fisch nicht eklig und ihn auch für die Pfanne schön finden. Ich für meinen Teil bin auf einen Bauernhof groß geworden und habe früh gelernt, mich mit nichts anzufreunden, was irgendwann auf dem Teller landet. Und Fisch esse ich sooo gerne. Tja ich denke es werden auch mehr Frauen werden. Aber ihr Männer- keine Angst. Wir lassen euch welche übrig ;-) ( war ein Spaß!!)


----------



## canaryw (31. März 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

<3 ich liebe es


----------



## nane1977 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wenn man so zurück blättert und liest....
Schön das es Männer gibt die Frauen mehr zutrauen als nur kochen und putzen. 
Auf das Angeln bin ich, meiner Tochter zu liebe, gekommen. Mit 6 Jahren stand sie an der Mosel und hat stundenlang einem Angler zugesehen. 2 Jahre später das selbe Spiel und mit 11 bekam sie einen Jugendfischereischein und er drückte ihr eine Angel in die Hand....das Gesicht.... unvergesslich. Würmer drauf und los. Auch das machte sie selbst. Am nächsten Tag klaute sie die Salami aus dem Kühlschrank und ging wieder mit ihm Angeln. Er machte sich lustig. Was willste mit Salami und.... sie fing... und wie. Er lachte nicht mehr. Jetzt haben wir beide den Schein und sie nervt jeden Tag Mutti, wann gehts los ??? Und ...Ich freu mich drauf! Ehrlich!


----------



## Ines (1. April 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Lustig, die Salami-Story von deiner Tochter. 
Was hat sie damit denn gefangen?


----------



## nane1977 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Barsche und nicht wenige. Die meisten zwar noch zu klein aber die wachsen jetzt weiter! ...Bis sie wieder kommt ;-)


----------



## trofimov65 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Klasse gemascht..., deine Tochter meine ich. Ich bin nicht Weiblich aber auch so ein begeisterter Angler.


----------



## Julchen (8. April 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Dann oute ich mich hier auch mal als angelnde Frau^^
Zum Angeln gekommen bin ich vor ca. 2 Jahren durch meinen derzeitigen Freund, der mich immer mal wieder mit zum Fischen nahm und mich schlussendlich mit dem Angelfieber angesteckte.
Mittlerweile gehe ich auch häufiger mal alleine ans Wasser, jedoch habe ich teilweise ähnliche Erfahrungen wie die anderen Mädels gemacht.
Manchmal ist es ziemlich anstregend sich mit scheinbar erzkonservativen Anglerkollegen und anderen Mitmenschen rumzuschlagen oder wie eine Kreatur vom anderen Stern begafft zu werden.
Das ganze ging einmal so weit, dass ein schon etwas angeschickerter anderer Angler der 2 Stunden nach mir am Platz angekommen ist, mich lautstark von diesem verscheuchen wollte.
Da waren Sprüche wie "ihr Weiber habt nichts am Wasser zu suchen, hau ab und geh zurück an den Herd" oder "Du fängst doch eh nichts" noch sehr harmlos gegenüber.
Umso mehr Spaß und Genugtuung habe ich dann empfunden, wenn ich die entgleisenden Gesichtszüge dieser Exemplare beobachten konnte, wenn ich einen kapitalen Barsch, Zander oder anderen Fisch landen konnte.
Naja, Gott sei Dank sind das eher die Minderheit, die meisten stellen sich interessiert dazu, fragen was man hier schon so gefangen hat, schauen sich die Montagen an und führen ganz normalen Smalltalk^^

Liebe Grüße
Jule


----------



## Jose (8. April 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

wie angenehm hier zu lesen, auch wenn der trööt-titel eher macho-mäßig abschreckend ist. stolper immer über das analoge stammtischgedröhne (einsame hirschrufe) von "lass uns frauen angeln".
ein besserer titel fällt mir aber auch nicht ein, leider...


----------



## KleinerWaller (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo 
ich habe mich heute hier angemeldet und gehe schon seit ich mich erinnern kann mit meinem Vater angeln. 
Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und habe letzten November meinen Angelschein gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## die-caro (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Huhuuuu, juhu noch mehr Frauen die angeln.
Ich gehe seit dem ich denken kann auf Jagd 

Ich bin 24 Jahre alt und komme aus der Nähe von Berlin


----------



## mcl (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hehe kann mich Jose nur anschließen. Immer wieder schee hier mal durch zu blättern. So Geschichten wie von nane1977 hört ma echt gern. 

Hab auch immer wieder mal die kleine von ner freundin mit genommen. Von wegen wurm is eklig und ihhh schuppen und bähhh Gedärme 
Die war da voll dabei! :m
Genauso mei Patenkind. Der is etz scho voll der gute angler wie er selbst sagt. Weil er scho ganz viele Rotaugen gefangen hat(3). 
Eigentlich hat er sogar recht ich hab in dem Alter von 5 Jahren noch gar keinen Fisch gefangen|kopfkrat
Aber ich angel auch erst seit drei Jahren|rolleyes

Umso schlimmer wenn man dann so Sachen wie von Julchen hört. Da würd ich an deiner Stelle ja scho fast mim Gedanken spieln sowas anzuzeigen. Was fällt denn dem ein???#q#d
Hoffentlich gibt der sei Hobby bald auf!

Aber trotzdem (oder vllt genau deswegen) machts weiter so Mädels. Irgendwann is diese Generation vom Wasser verschwunden 

Petri Heil!#h


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Bei uns im Verein/ der Umgebung gibts so Vorurteile eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Damals bei der Jugend warn auch immer 2-3 Mädels dabei. 
Und im Verein sind einige der größten Karpfenspezis Damen :O

Ich hatte auch schon verschiedenste Mädels am Wasser dabei und meistens warn die Reaktionen auch nich Ekel oder dergleichen, sondern eher interesse, und das nicht nur aus kulinarischen Gründen^^
Es kommt wahrscheinlich auch immer drauf an, wie mans präsentiert.
Wenn man ne Frau zum ersten Mal mitnimmt, und dann direkt n Fischfetzen raufhängt und dann am besten noch n Aal fängt sin die Reaktionen wahrscheinlich wirklich eher verhalten. Verständlicherweise.
Ich selbst mags immernochnich, n Fisch zu zerschneiden, und dann die Ködernadel durch die Innereien zu ziehen, oder den Wurmschleim ewig an den Fingern zu haben.
Aber wenn man langsam übern Karpfen mit "sauberen" Boilies einsteigt, warum nicht?

Ich hab bisher nur positive Erfahrungen mit Frauen am Wasser gemacht


----------



## Sebbi430 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Meine Partnerin angelt auch ) zwar nicht so oft wie ich, aber relativ oft


----------



## phirania (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Meine Partnerinnen,angeln auch ALLE..... #h


----------



## KleinerWaller (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hi
Gestern war ich mit meinem Vater am Wasser. 
Meine erste Barbe :l Barben finde ich wirklich wunderschön 

Es war dazu auch noch ein ungewollter Fang, schon allein, da sie hier im Moment Schonzeit haben. 








Abends haben wir noch 2 Aale gefangen, der eine sehr klein (durfte wieder schwimmen) und der zweite mit 74cm :m


----------



## mcl (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Schee. Petri heil. Geräucherter Aal is scho was feines wenn ma genug Schnaps dabei hat.  Grad die größeren sind halt recht fett.

Barbe hab ich noch keine gefangen aber machen sicher spaß. Freu mich für dich. Hoff mal du bekommst noch ne richtig große ans Band. Hab gehört die gehn Flußaufwärts mehr ab als andere Fische Flußabwärts.


----------



## da Poser (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> Das ganze ging einmal so weit, dass ein schon etwas angeschickerter  anderer Angler der 2 Stunden nach mir am Platz angekommen ist, mich  lautstark von diesem verscheuchen wollte.
> Da waren Sprüche wie "ihr Weiber habt nichts am Wasser zu suchen, hau ab  und geh zurück an den Herd" oder "Du fängst doch eh nichts" noch sehr  harmlos gegenüber.


Das finde ich ist wirklich ein Armutszeugnis.
Leute ohne Anstand oder Manieren wirds wohl leider immer geben.
Der hält sich wahrscheinlich für ein Alpha-Männchen und fühlt sich als Gewinner wenn er mit rüppelhaftem Auftreten andere vertreibt. Wahrscheinlich würde er einem Jungangler gegenüber genauso unverschämt auftreten, wenn der "seinen" Platz besetzt hätte.

Da kannst nur von Glück reden, dass dieser Halbaffe nicht noch sein Beinchen gehoben hat um sein Revier zu markieren. 
Leute die andere unterbuttern und noch dabei Befriedung empfinden finde ich bedauernswert.

Schön das du ihm gezeigt hast wo der Hammer hängt, aber eigentlich sollte das garnicht nötig sein. Beim Freizeitangeln gehts nämlich nicht darum wer es besser kann.

Es gibt halt unterschiedliche Motivationen beim Angeln und sie sind meiner Meinung nach gleichberechtigt. Egal ob jemand seinen Fangerfolg zu optimieren sucht oder schon damit zufrieden ist sich in der freien Natur frischen Wind um die Nase wehen zu lassen - alle haben das gleiche Recht.


----------



## KleinerWaller (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> Das finde ich ist wirklich ein Armutszeugnis.
> Leute ohne Anstand oder Manieren wirds wohl leider immer geben.
> Der hält sich wahrscheinlich für ein Alpha-Männchen und fühlt sich als Gewinner wenn er mit rüppelhaftem Auftreten andere vertreibt. Wahrscheinlich würde er einem Jungangler gegenüber genauso unverschämt auftreten, wenn der "seinen" Platz besetzt hätte.
> 
> ...


 
Gut geschrieben #6
Genau meine Gedanken.



> Schee. Petri heil. Geräucherter Aal is scho was feines wenn ma genug Schnaps dabei hat.  Grad die größeren sind halt recht fett.


 
Wir haben den Aal nicht geräuchert.
Wir haben in filetiert und in Streifen geschnitten, diese dann in Speck eingewickelt.
Das in die Pfanne und danach noch in den Backofen.
Das war echt lecker


----------



## mcl (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Gut geschrieben #6
> Genau meine Gedanken.
> 
> 
> ...




Ich schwanke grad zwischen|rolleyes Klingt irgendwie lecker und|bigeyes Ohh mein Gott wie fettig war das;+
Aber solangs geschmeckt hat#6 
Auf die nächsten Fänge!


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wieso schreiben in "Frauen angeln!!!" neuerdings nur noch Männer?


----------



## mcl (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Na um die Frauen zu ermutigen am Ball zu bleiben trotz der teils schlechten Erfahrungen.


----------



## free-eagle (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wieso schreiben in "Frauen angeln!!!" neuerdings nur noch Männer?



Ganz einfach: Um sich eine Frau zu "angeln" :k


----------



## mcl (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

|muahah:Klar da is son Angler Board auch die beste Wahl!

Da gibts fast nur hübsche single Frauen und vereinzelt nen Kerl.


----------



## Sonja1970 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



mcl schrieb:


> |muahah:Klar da is son Angler Board auch die beste Wahl!
> 
> Da gibts fast nur hübsche single Frauen und vereinzelt nen Kerl.


 

Aber hier hat man die Gewissheit, eine Anglerin zu finden und keine Frau deren liebstes Hobby stricken ist....  |rolleyes


----------



## KleinerWaller (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



> Wieso schreiben in "Frauen angeln!!!" neuerdings nur noch Männer?



Dieses "nur noch" habe ich jetzt einfach mal überlesen.. |sagnix#6


----------



## mcl (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Sonja1970 schrieb:


> Aber hier hat man die Gewissheit, eine Anglerin zu finden und keine Frau deren liebstes Hobby stricken ist....  |rolleyes




Ach hier is garned des Strickboard?#q 

Ich wollt doch warme Socken fürn Winter|bigeyes


Klar wärs nett ne Anglerin zu haben aber des is doch ned des wichtigste. Glaub da wär ma schneller ne Nichtanglerin zu überzeugen ihren Schein zu machen, als ne Anglerin zu finden wo der Rest passt. Klingt komisch is aber so.:q


----------



## Lunosch (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Neu hier und gleich diesen Tröööt gefunden.

Mache im September (hoffentlich erfolgreich) meine Prüfung und freu mich schon auf viele Stunden am Wasser.

Fischschleim, Schnaken pfffttt egal. Hauptsache Spaß und Wasser


----------



## Tobi120 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Meine Freundin hat im letzten Sommer den Angelnschein mit mir zusammen gemacht  
Wir ziehen oft zusammen los um angeln zu gehe 
Es macht uns Spaß und wir können was unternehmen )
Im August geht es sogar an die Spree 2 Wochen lang !  
Was da nicht fehlen darf sind natürlich die Angeln 


Grüße Tobi und Freundin ;D


----------



## carpism (15. August 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

hehe tobi das klingt doch gut, *träum

meine ex lies sich nicht ermuntern auch nur den schein zu machen, sie hat das ganze thema genervt...

für mich wärs auch der traum mit frow session am see/ fluss/ etc. zu reissen oder mal fett in angelurlaub zu fahren, und sie die dicken rausholt ;D


----------



## Refoxy (15. August 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Schon lustig wie unterschiedlich es sein kann.
Ich hab im vergangenen Jahr meinen Schein gemacht. Mein Freund ließ sich dazu bisher nicht erweichen... Lust hätt er glaub ich schon - aber irgendwo fehlt dann doch die Motivation den Kurs und die Prüfung abzulegen. 
So ist er also immer mein Helferlein, der zusammen mit mir meine Montage bastelt und dann zuguckt, was passiert


----------



## kleinerWelli (17. August 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Howdi..


So...maln feedback gebe...

Ausser kleinkram wie rotfeder..ploetze und zwergwelse..brassen..

135 cm wels 
31 cm barsch (div. Kleinbarsche noch bis 28cm)
Etliche forellas

27 und 29 schleie

Angelverein werde ich zum jahreswechsel wechseln...wurd gleich eingeteilt quasi...'du kannst ja.kueche und so helfen'...never...ich helf gern aber ich seh nicht ein das waehrend die maenners angeln gehn das ich da koch..ne..nid mit mir..


----------



## Isarfischerin (5. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Servus die Damen hier,

ich bin definitiv fischverrückt. Mein Mann angelt auch und dies nicht ungern, aber die narrischere bin ich.

Trotzdem jammer er gerne, daß in seinem Leben irgend etwas ganz erheblich schiefgegangen sei. Angelten doch die meisten Kerle unter anderem deswegen, um wenigstens für ein paar Stunden von der angeheirateten Spaßbremse und den Blagen wegzukommen. Wenn er aber sich ans Wasser begäbe, dann säße seine Spaßbremse nicht nur schon längst da, nein, sie hätte auch schon gefangen.

Jetzt aber mal ganz ernsthaft gefragt: Mädels, wie macht Ihr das? Ich hab immer ein leicht ungutes Gefühl, wenn ich allein am Wasser sitze. Es gibt Seen, da ist das nicht so schlimm, da kommen viele Fußgänger vorbei und im Sommer schwimmt die halbe Dorfjugend in der Brühe, da kann von Einsamkeit nicht gesprochen werden. Aber wir angeln auch an einigen Seen, die liegen echt abseits tief im Wald. Und an einem Flußabschnitt, da kommt man nur mit einer Machete ans Wasser und das auch erst, wenn man vorher schon ein gutes Viertelstündchen mit der Ausrüstung durch die Wildniss gebrochen ist. Da ist man seeeeehr alleine und im Zweifelsfall sehr ausgeliefert und sehr weit weg von jeder Hilfe. 

Ich gehe trotzdem immer wieder alleine angeln und denke mir immer, es wird schon nichts passieren, es wird mich schon keiner belästigen, aber so richtig wohl fühle ich mich eigentlich nie.

Geht Ihr alleine angeln?

Es grüßt die Isarfischerin


----------



## Ines (6. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ja, ich gehe alleine angeln, je einsamer, desto lieber. Dann muss ich mich auch nicht mit neugierigen Fragen auseinandersetzen. 
Ich denke auch, abseits tief im Wald sind am wenigsten "Bösewichte" unterwegs, die laufen eher am Rande der Zivilisation rum.
Ich fühle mich unwohler, wenn ich beim Angeln beobachtet werde, als wenn keiner zuguckt.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> da kommt man nur mit einer Machete ans Wasser.Machete hört sich doch schonmal gut an! |smash:|smash::m Nimm doch zusätzlich noch ein CS-Spray mit.Die gibt es als Nebel, Strahl und Schaum, Ich würde dir zu einer der beiden letzten Varianten raten. Mit dem Sprühnebel erwischt man sich leicht selbst. Schaum hat eine eingeschränkte Reichweite (haftet dafür ganz besonders gemein und lässt sich nicht so einfach abwischen oder abwaschen.) Das mit dem Strahl ist egtl am Besten, 2m überbrückst du damit locker, eher 3m. Gegen wilde Tiere und schlecht erzogene Hunde rate ich dir aber zu Pfefferspray das ist wesentlich effektiver,allerdings ist Normalbürgern der Einsatz gegen Menschen nicht erlaubt, wird in Fällen von Notwehr aber nicht oder nur selten geahndet. Man sollte es übrigens auch nicht anwenden um Motten aus Zelten zu vertreiben, auch wenn es Tierabwehrspray heist. Ich kenne jemanden der hat das gebracht und sah am nächsten Tag aus wie Henry Maske nach 2x12 Runden.:l
> 
> 
> Da ist man seeeeehr alleine und im Zweifelsfall sehr ausgeliefert und sehr weit weg von jeder Hilfe.
> ...


Liebe Grüße und viel Ruhe am Wasser!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Finde es gefährlich, Selbstverteidigungswaffen für ungeübte/untrainierte zu empfehlen! Aus verschiedenen Gründen, folvende aber ganz besonders:
1. Eine SV-Waffe macht nur Sinn wenn sie sofort und ohne "kramen" einsetzbar ist. Während der Zeit des Kramens ist man abgelenkt, verliert den Gegner aus den Augen - also wehrlos. Eine  Waffe in der Tasche ist u. U. so viel Wert wie keine Waffe in der Tasche. Wertvolle Zeit um z.B. zu flüchten.
2. SV-Waffen sind nicht immer wirksam, CS-Gas z.B. bei Personen im Drigenrausch problematisch. Auch die Mannstoppwirkung ist oft verzögert, d.h. der Angreifer kann dir noch was tun, bevor er "nix mehr tun" kann. 
3. SV-Waffen können entrissen werden, aus der Hand fallen, etc. und dann vom Angreifer eingesetzt werden.

Besser erscheint mir ein sog. "Handtaschensirenen" oder ähnliche defensive Systeme, die einen heidenlärm machen, Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen, den Angreifer ablenken -> und Zeit zur Flucht verschaffen.

Im Bewusstsein dessen, "dass man sich wehren kann" einer bedrohlichen Situation nicht auszuweichen kann fatal enden - gerade die ach so sicheren SV-Waffen führen hier zu einer trügerischen Sicherheit.

Also - bei Gefahr IMMER: Flucht! 
Kampf nur, wenn es keine andere Möglichkeiten mehr gibt, aber dann mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln (Schlagen, Spucken, Kratzen, Treten, Kopfstöße, Schreien, ... der eigene Körper ist die beste Selbstverteidigungs-Waffe)

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Andal (7. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Tief drinnen im finstren Tann... da überwiegt die Urangst des Menschen. Alleine und getrennt von der eigenen Sippe, fernab vom schützenden und wärmenden Feuer. Das ist einfach noch ein Stückchen weit des Erbes aus der Frühzeit des Menschen.

Da sich aber seitdem die Zahl der Säbelzahnlöwen und Höhlenbären signifikant gegen Null verringert hat und auch der Räuber Hotzenplotz längst in Rente ist, dürfte es, was Gewalt durch Dritte angeht, kaum einen sichereren Ort geben, als den abgelegensten Ort, mitten in der Natur.

Da sollte man sich eher darum Gedanken machen, was man tut, wenn man einfach nur einen Unfall hat, als nach Unholden Ausschau zu halten. Ein Verbandspäckchen und ein funktionierendes Mobiltelefon sind da die "Waffen der Wahl".

Lui hat es ja schön erklärt. Nichts birgt mehr Selbstgefährdungspotential, als die Waffe in der ungeübten Hand!


----------



## Esox60 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Tief drinnen im finstren Tann... da überwiegt die Urangst des Menschen. Alleine und getrennt von der eigenen Sippe, fernab vom schützenden und wärmenden Feuer. Das ist einfach noch ein Stückchen weit des Erbes aus der Frühzeit des Menschen.



Ich finde so toll , das wir hier was lernen können, von denen, die damals schon dabei waren..... #g
LG Frank


----------



## Lunosch (7. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich hab 3 Hunde die im Wechsel mitdürfen.
Einzeln sind die noch viel aufmerksamer als zusammen und schaukeln sich aber nicht gegenseitig hoch, wenn's doch nur ein Spaziergänger ist. 

Von Pfefferspray rate ich auch ab. 
Lieber jemanden die GPS-Daten senden. Hilft zwar nicht gegen Geistesgestörte, aber im Fall der Fälle weiß irgend jemand wo ich mich ungefähr aufhalte (Unfall/Handy nass, was auch immer).


----------



## KleinerWaller (7. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hi,
ich gehe nie alleine angeln. Ich gehe entweder mit meiner Schwester, die dieses Jahr auch ihren Angelschein macht, oder mit meinem Vater oder Bruder. Ich bin erst 18 und freue mich auch meine Fänge mit jemanden teilen zu können, sich zu zweit freuen ist einfach schöner  

Bei einem See würde ich mich wahrscheinlich auch alleine trauen, aber am Fluss ist die Gefahr auch noch da, reinzufallen. Besonders wenn es einen kleinen Hang gibt. 
Mich trauen heißt, nur wenn ich unbedingt angeln gehen MUSS und niemand mit kann


----------



## Isarfischerin (9. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Servus, 

nein, ein Pfefferspray oder so was würde ich nicht dabeihaben wollen. Ich hab mehr Haken im Finger als im Fisch, da will ich mir erst mal gar nicht vorstellen, was mit einem Pfefferspray passieren könnte :-D

Ich finde es halt extrem schade, daß die Frage, gehe ich auch angeln, wenn keiner mitkommt, für die meisten Männer überhaupt nicht existiert. Für die meisten Frauen ist das schon ein ganz fundamentales Problem. 

Beste Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Andal (9. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Für die meisten Frauen ist das schon ein ganz fundamentales Problem.



Da stellt sich die Frage nach dem warum das so ein Problem ist.

Ich kenne genügend Frauen, die gehen regelmäßig mutterseelenalleine zum Bergsteigen, Radeln, Schwimmen am See gehen und so weiter und so fort. Von denen ist noch keiner etwas angetan worden. Warum sollten also Anglerinnen einer größeren Gefahr ausgesetzt sein?


----------



## Isarfischerin (9. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Andal, Du hast mich falsch verstanden:

Nicht: Anglerinnen sind gefährdeter als die von Dir zitierten Schimmerinnen, Wandersfrauen und Radlerinnen.
Sondern: Frauen sind gefährdeter als Männer.

Mir ist ja zum Glück bisher auch noch nichts passiert, obwohl ich mich allein an den Fluß stelle. Aber so richtig wohl ist mir nicht.

Grüße.


----------



## Andal (9. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Da brauchst du dir nix denken. Die Bösen suchen nicht mühsam nach einer dreckig-verbaatzelten Anglerin, die sie auch noch aus der Neoprenwathose schälen müssen. Die gehen gleich in die Pupplinger Au und pflücken eine Nackerte. So wie sich da manchen präsentieren, meint man glatt, die warten das endlich der Schänder auftaucht!


----------



## Isarfischerin (9. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Du meinst, ich sollte den ganzen Schlonz, Schuppen, Schleim und Fischblut einfach an mir dran lassen? Bloß nicht abwaschen? Als passive Selbstverteidigung sozusagen?


----------



## Andal (9. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

So richtig wia a Wuidsau... Dreck hält Parasiten ab!


----------



## kleinerWelli (17. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Andal schrieb:


> So richtig wia a Wuidsau... Dreck hält Parasiten ab!



Vollste zustimmung..wen ich meine nva schutzhose und die bw jacke anhabe...bin ich auch immer eingesaut...da schleim...da blut...im gesicht...ab und an mal...ich glaub kaum das da...son spast...geil wird

Messer sind immer dabei..ich schlachte selbst hasen...16 stck innerhalb von 3std.und 15 min...von de betaeubung bis zum naggert sein...ausserdem hat man genug blinker und drillinge  dabei...dann das bein vonnem bambus stuhl...

Ich hab keine angst....und gehe auch alleine angeln....ich gestehe jedoch..das ich mich in punkto sicherheit...an fliess gewaesser sicherer fuehle...wenn ich jemanden dabei..habe...stroemung und bla...

Ich glaub sogar..das ich die einzigste aktive anglerin ...hier im umkreis bin...hab noch nie frauen getroffen...maenner meistens...angefangen vom tollem hecht^^ bis zum globigem karpfen^^


----------



## Isarfischerin (17. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich weiß auch nicht, warum so wenige von uns wirklich aktiv angeln. Ich hatte vor Jahren auf einem Ostseetörn zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben eine Angel in der Hand, auf Hering, und hatte gleich beim dritten oder vierten Absenken an allen fünf Anbißstellen jeweils eine Makrele, die sich hinsichtlich der Fluchtrichtung sofort absolut einig waren: Jede in eine andere Richtung. Als ich die Wüteriche endlich an Bord hatte, war ich infiziert, hab zusammen mit meinem Herrn Gemahl den Schein gemacht und seither angle ich.

Grüße!


----------



## Ines (17. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Schön, dass es dich auch angelvirusmäßig "erwischt" hat, Isarfischerin!

Und was die Angst im Wald angeht - ich war jetzt ein paar Wochen im Allgäu und habe dort, für mich überraschend, von ein paar Frauen erfahren, dass sie Angst hatten, allein durch den Wald wandern zu gehen.

Ich fühle mich im Wald, wenn ich alleine bin, immer sehr wohl, vielleicht weil ich schon von Klein auf den Wald kennen- und schätzengelernt habe.

Ich kann mir aber schon vorstellen, dass Andal mit seiner Urangst gar nicht so unrecht hat. Es wäre schon spannend, dem mal auf den Grund zugehen, woher die kommt und seit wann sie besteht.


----------



## Andal (17. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Das zu erklären muss man ziemlich weit zurückgehen, bis zu dem frühen Hominiden und deren Vorfahren und bei Menschenaffen kann man es auch heute noch sehen.

Sie alle, die frühesten Menschen, die Affen und frühe moderne Menschen sind sozial eingebundene Wesen. Alleine sind wir zu schwach, zu langsam, hören und sehen zu schlecht, außerdem haben wir keine wehrhaften Gebisse. Alles was wir einem Prädatoren entgegensetzen können, ist unsere Denkfähigkeit und die Organisation in Gruppen, Familien und Sippen. Tritt die Gattung Homo im Rudel auf, ist sie kein leichter Gegner und keine Beute mehr. Das Rudel gibt dem Einzelindividum Sicherheit und Stärke. Das ergibt im Umkehrschluss, dass sich ein Einzelexemplar alleine im Wald verängstigt und unwohl fühlt; es ist wieder leichte Beute.

Dieser Selbsterhaltungstrieb, die Angst alleine in fremden Gebiet zu sein, ist ganz offensichtlich immer noch tief in uns verankert. Manche haben sie durch rationales Denken ganz gut im Griff, andere sind dieser Urangst mehr, oder minder stark ausgeliefert. Geht es dann weiter in Richtung Panik, oder unbegründete Ängste, die überhand nehmen, wird es so richtig püschologisch und kompliziert.


----------



## Isarfischerin (17. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Ines schrieb:


> Schön, dass es dich auch angelvirusmäßig "erwischt" hat, Isarfischerin!
> 
> Und was die Angst im Wald angeht - ich war jetzt ein paar Wochen im Allgäu und habe dort, für mich überraschend, von ein paar Frauen erfahren, dass sie Angst hatten, allein durch den Wald wandern zu gehen.




Nun, zu zweit - auch mit einer anderen Frau - macht mir das schon auch nichts mehr aus. 

Eine Zeitlang kam hin und wieder eine vom Manne verlassene Freundin einfach so zum Angeln mit, das war schön, wir saßen da und haben ein bißchen gequasselt und dann später saßen wir nur noch da und haben ins Wasser gekuckt. Zum Glück war die Dame nicht zimperlich (wir waren mal mit ihr beim Forellenschlachten für ein Dorffest und sie hat sich da ordentlich Respekt verschafft, weil sie trotz städtischer Herkunft problemlos bis zum Ellenbogen im Fischgekröse rumrühren konnte), so daß ich mich nicht um eventuelle Befindlichkeiten kümmern mußte.

So - also zu zweit - hatte ich schon überhaupt keine unguten Gefühle mehr.

Leider hat sie sich jetzt als Ersatz für den Gatterich ein Pferd gekauft und damit auch kein Bedürfnis mehr, überflüssige Zeit mit mir am Wasser zu verbringen...

Grüße!


----------



## ...andreas.b... (17. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Leider hat sie sich jetzt als Ersatz für den Gatterich ein Pferd gekauft ...!


Ich hoffe das verstehe ich jetzt falsch!|bigeyes


----------



## Isarfischerin (17. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

prust!

Ja, wollen wir das der Einfachheit halber mal annehmen... |rotwerden


----------



## phirania (17. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Wo ist der Ferkelfahnder ?????


----------



## Rosi (18. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Sie alle, die frühesten Menschen, die Affen und frühe moderne Menschen sind sozial eingebundene Wesen. Alleine sind wir zu schwach, zu langsam, hören und sehen zu schlecht, außerdem haben wir keine wehrhaften Gebisse. Alles was wir einem Prädatoren entgegensetzen können, ist unsere Denkfähigkeit und die Organisation in Gruppen, Familien und Sippen. Tritt die Gattung Homo im Rudel auf, ist sie kein leichter Gegner und keine Beute mehr. Das Rudel gibt dem Einzelindividum Sicherheit und Stärke. Das ergibt im Umkehrschluss, dass sich ein Einzelexemplar alleine im Wald verängstigt und unwohl fühlt; es ist wieder leichte Beute.



Hm und das betrifft sicher beiderlei Geschlecht? Warum sollten Frauen sich alleine im Wald mehr fürchten als Männer? Ich würde garnicht sooo weit zurück blicken bis in die Urängste. Alles ist doch irgendwie in den Griff zu bekommen. Wozu gibt es Psychologen?  
Was der Bauer nicht kennt, daß .... er nicht. Meine damit: Wer ständig hört/liest/suggeriert bekommt, daß sich im Wald Bösewichte rumtreiben, der glaubt das auch irgendwann. Ich kenne so einige Männer die sich nachts schon im bewachsenen Strandwald fürchten. Vielleicht haben die sich getraut es mir zu erzählen weil sie wissen, daß ich nicht darüber lachen oder tratschen würde. Das ist halt so. Wobei man zu Zweit gegen eine Horde Verrückter auch wenig machen kann. Jedoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Verbrechens nachts im Wald viel geringer als bei Tageslicht mitten in einer Großstadt oder einer S-Bahn. Logischer Weise müßten sich die Leute am Tag in der S-Bahn unsicherer fühlen. Tun sie aber nicht. Einziger Unterschied- im Wald wird man später gefunden und weniger Presse|rolleyes


----------



## Andal (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Natürlich ist das absolut geschlechtsunspezifisch. Du brauchst ja nur mal die einschlägigen Nachtangel-Trööts durchlesen, was da von den obercoolen Mackern für Sprüche abgelassen werden. Bewaffnet bis an die Zähne, weil die Hose bis zum Rand vollgekotet ist...! 

Geht mal in die Geschichten zurück, die man den Kindern erzählt (hat). Der Räuber Hotzenplotz räubert... im Wald. Das Rotkäppchen frißt der Wolf... im Wald. Die Hexe grillt Hänsel und Gretl in ihrem Backhaus... im Wald. Ergo, das Böse lebt im Wald.

Hätten die grimmigen Brüder ein paar Märchen über derbe Hood Gangs in der Altstadt geschrieben, sähe es vielleicht anders aus!


----------



## kati48268 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Sorry, wenn ich als Kerl im verbotenen Bereich schreibe, aber Verbrechen ist berufsbedingt mein Thema.

Gut analysiert, Rosi!

Tatsächlich dürfte die Gefahr von Übergriffen, egal auf welches Geschlecht, im urbanen Raum deutlich größer sein als auf dem Land, erst recht Nachts.

Auch ist ein männlicher Angler wohl eher das Ziel von 
Diebstahl, Sachbeschädigung, Bedrohung und Gewalt; 
es gibt auch bei Schlägern eine höhere Hemmschwelle Frauen Gewalt anzutun (die traurigen Ausnahmen, bestätigen nur die Regel).

Die Gefahr von Belästigung wiederum, wird für die Damen höher liegen, ebenso natürlich von sexueller Gewalt.

Ich denke, die größte Gefahr für Frau beim Angeln besteht aber darin, 
dass ein allwissender, besonders hilfreicher Kollege erkennt, dass die Dame doch männliche Unterstützung braucht 
und ihr mit jeder Menge "gut gemeinten, ungemein hilfreichen Tipps & sagenhaften Heldengeschichten" 
auf die nicht vorhandenen Nüsse geht.


----------



## Isarfischerin (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Schön gesagt, Ihr alle.


So viel Geduld ich beim Angeln aufzubringen in der Lage bin, so schnell bringen mich besserwissende Männer auf die Palme. Ich bin auch viel auf Großseglern unterwegs, da ist es eigentlich erst einmal scheibenwurscht, ob Du Männlein oder Weiblein bist. Wessen Kraft nicht ausreicht, dem wird geholfen, das Geschlecht spielt da keine Rolle. Und trotzdem gibt es auch da immer Herren, die einem am liebsten alles abnehmen, die einem immerzu und in einem fort hilfe- und ratstellend im Betriebsgang umeinanderstehen. Das ist nett gemeint, ist in diesem spezifischen Kontext aber beleidigend, ich empfinde es zumindest so, weil ich mich von "Mitsegler" auf "mitreisende Frau" reduziert fühle.

Aber jetzt nochmal zu Euch beiden, Kati und Rosi: Geht Ihr alleine angeln?


----------



## phirania (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

KATI |rolleyes  gehts du alleine Angeln ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Aber jetzt nochmal zu Euch beiden, Kati und Rosi: Geht Ihr alleine angeln?




Die Kati ist ein bissl ängstlich und geht nur in Begleitung.
Am liebsten mit zwei, drei Mädels.:m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Aber jetzt nochmal zu Euch beiden, Kati und Rosi: Geht Ihr alleine angeln?


 
Bei Kati ist es wichtig, die Worte unter dem Nick zu lesen: mit Glied |supergri


----------



## phirania (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Prussst....|sagnix


----------



## Isarfischerin (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Pruhuhui... und ich wollte die Dame schon fragen, ob sie mich mal begleitet...

Danke für die Info!

Ist Rosi denn wenigstens ein Weibi?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Andal (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Pruhuhui... und ich wollte die Dame schon fragen, ob sie mich mal begleitet...



Ich bin mir sicher, dass dir das diese Dame nicht übel nimmt und dich sehr gerne begleitet!


----------



## kati48268 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Pruhuhui... und ich wollte die Dame schon fragen, ob sie mich mal begleitet...


Und jetzt bin ich raus, was? |evil:
Mist, hab ja gehofft sie merkt es nicht vor dem Angel-Date.  |rolleyes


----------



## Isarfischerin (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Naja, warscheinlich wäre ich irgendwie damit klargekommen. Es sei denn, Du hättest angefangen, alles besserzuwissen...

Grüße!


----------



## Rosi (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Pruhuhui... und ich wollte die Dame schon fragen, ob sie mich mal begleitet...
> 
> Danke für die Info!
> 
> ...



Selbstverständlich, jedoch zu weit nördlich.

Der Dackelrüde meiner Nachbarin heißt übrigens auch Kati. So mancher Nick ist verwirrend, es sei denn man setzt einen Titel davor.


----------



## daci7 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Rosi schrieb:


> [...]Der Dackelrüde meiner Nachbarin heißt übrigens auch Kati. So mancher Nick ist verwirrend, es sei denn man setzt einen Titel davor.


 
Sollen wir nun auchnoch "Herr" Kati schreiben?


----------



## kati48268 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich als Kerl im verbotenen Bereich schreibe,


Da wollte ich nur mal kurz völlig sachlich etwas beitragen ...und locke die ganzen Säcke _(ein Wortspiel, hurra)_ hier rein. #d
Sorry dafür, die Damen. 

Rosi, wenn du mal an zur & an die Isar fährst, kannst du mich unterwegs einsammeln.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei Kati ist es wichtig, die Worte unter dem Nick zu lesen: mit Glied |supergri



Du hast es versaut, daß wäre überhaupt nicht aufgefallen!

Die kleine Schmerle wäre locker als Anglerin durchgegangen: langhaarig, optisch...nennen wir es rustikal, und 'ne Fahne hat sie ja wohl auch meistens...#h


----------



## Isarfischerin (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Meine Fresse, ist das aber auch ein Seiltanz bei Euch! Sten, was bist Du jetzt wieder für eins? Bei Deinem Nick würde ich sagen: Männchen, das "in" am "Konserviererin" liest sich wiederum nicht danach. 

Verwirrte Grüße!


----------



## hanzz (19. September 2013)

Isarfischerin schrieb:
			
		

> Sten, was bist Du jetzt wieder für eins?



Ich schrei mich weg.


----------



## HaiZahn82 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Eigentlich bin ich ja imme ganz froh Feierabend zu bekommen, 
nach hause zu fahrne, und bei Laune noch an den See zu fangen und Fische zu fahren, oder war das anders rum ? 
Oder liegt die ganze Verwirrung jetzt nur an der allgemein vorherrschenden Verwirrung, die hier in diesem Raum offenbar die Herznote ausmacht ? 
Um auf dem Punkt zu kommen, warum ich mit dem Feierabend angefangen habe. 
Jetzt in diesem Moment ärgere ich mich, Feierabend zu haben, 
da ich diesen Thread gerne weiter mitlesen würde, 
und nicht erst morgen früh wieder x-Seiten nachlesen muss, 
aber mich dennoch nicht zu Wort melden kann.
Nun, eigentlich ja schon, aber dann ist es keine Situationskomik mehr.

War das sinnvoll ? 
Nein, denke nicht, wollte das nur mal gesagt haben. 

Zum Thema:
Ich würde gerne mehr Frauen zum Angeln bringen, 
habe zumindest meine eigene schond azu begeistern können, 
und soll ich euch was sagen ? 
Sie fängt mehr als ich. 
Ohne Witz. 
Wenn wir beide zusammen angeln gehen, ist das immer so ein kleiner Zweikampf zwischen uns. 
Leider gewinnt sie meistens. 
Naaa, OK, ich gönne es ihr, aber ärgern tu ich mich da schon so ein ganz kleines bisschen.

Was ich immer bewundere wenn ich mal einer Frau beim angeln zusehe.
Sie haben eine Mordsgeduld und sind absolut bestrebt, eine Fähigkeit zu erlernen, falls sie diese noch nicht können. 
Und dann erlernen sie diese mit einem nie zuvor gesehenem Eifer, 
bei welchem ich dann immer denke:
Kocht sie auch mit dieser Hingabe Spaghetti oder ist das der Ruf der Natur der diesen Enthusiasmus hervorruft.
Wie dem auch sei. 
Und die Begeisterung, die dann in ihren Augen steht, 
wenn sie dann was gefangen haben. 
Ganz anders als das männliche Geschlecht. 
Der Mann:
Paahhh, genau das sage ich doch die ganze Zeit. 
Ich wusste dass er da steht. 
Er konnte nur anbeisen weil ich den Köderfisch so unwiderstehlich hin und herzucken gelassen habe, wie es sonst nur ein Wurm im Kampf um sein Leben, den er bestreitet, kurz bevor er über die Spiknadel rutscht.

Eine Frau ist da ganz anders. 
Sie hinterfragt sich selbst, wieso hat er jetzt angebissen.
Was habe ich gemacht ? 
Ah, ja, aha, das verusche ich gleich nochmal. 
Und wenn dann ein Fisch erneut beist, 
stellt sie sich erneut die Frage. 
Habe ich das jetzt genauso gemacht wie eben, 
(hab ich den Herd ausgeschaltet und ist die Waschmaschine fertig ), 
oder habe ich dieses Mal wieder etwas anders gemacht. 
Und dann geht das von Vorne los. 

Man könnte diesem Symptom jetzt das neumoderne und gerne genutzte Homer-Syndrom unterstellen, 
aber nein, das ist etwas ganz anderes. 

Was ich aber damit sagen will ist, 
Frauen sind dann viel erfreuter.

Fazit:
Frauen, wie ihr euch bereits in der Vorschule miteinander absprecht, 
wie man irgendwann mal später den Mann das Geld aus der Tasche lockt, 
und wie man schauen muss, damit der Mann irgendwann mal später, die Schuhe kauft, die ihr gerne hättet. 
So könntet ihr die Mission doch einfach mal erweitern. 
Sagen wir, upgraden.
Sprecht euch doch mal ab, und geht mehr angeln. 
Dann wäre die Welt viel leichter.

OK, ja, ich weiß, es gibt auch schöne und teure Gummistiefel, 
aber hey, die werden eh dreckig, also ist es egal, oder ? 


In diesem Sinne, 

allzeit Petri-Heil,

HaiZahn82


----------



## Isarfischerin (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Schön gesagt, besonders Dein Fazit, Herr Zahn. 

So in der Art denke ich auch, wir Frauen stehen uns halt auch immer mal selbst im Weg.

Ich bin sicher, daß mehr Frauen angeln würden, wenn es mehr Frauen gäbe, die mit ihnen angeln gingen. 

Die dann vielleicht auch verstehen würden, was es ausmacht, dieses Angeln. Daß das nicht ausschließlich so eine testosteronverschwitzte Männergeschichte mit Schwanz- und Karpfenlängevergleich ist (nun ja, das ist es vielleicht manchmal auch, aber nicht zwingend), sondern 

a) eine der wenigen gesellschaftlich halbwegs akzeptierten Möglichkeiten ist, seine Freizeit mit fast auschließlich Nichtstun verbringen zu können. Und darüber hinaus

b) eine wirklich kontemplativ-meditative Sache. Da rennen sie, die Damen, den Selbstfindungs- und -verwirklichungsgurus dieser und auch manch anderer Welt die Türen ein und geben dann beim Wasserzeichenmalen in der Toskana gröbere Vermögen aus, dabei bräuchten sie sich bloß für ein paar Stunden ans Wasser setzen und neben der Posenspitze auch die Eisvögel, die Biber, das Hufwild, die Prachtlibellen und was sonst noch da so am Wasser rumlümmelt beobachten. Und wären am Ende so selbstgefunden und selbstverwirklicht und tiefenentspannt wie nur sonstwas, ganz besonders natürlich, wenn sie auch noch etwas gefangen haben.

Diese Freundin, von der ich vor ein paar Posts erzählt habe. Mit der konnte man Angeln gehen wie mit einem Mann. Erst ein bißchen Geratsche, dann wurds immer stiller und zum Schluß haben wir stundenlang einträchtig sinnierend nebeneinander nichts getan und deutlich noch weniger geredet. Das hat ihr wirklich gut getan, damals, als sie sich doch ziemlich alleingelassen gefühlt hat.

Beste Grüße,
ich will jetzt angeln gehen


----------



## Andal (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Netter Gedankengang. Aber wie könnte unter Frauen je ein Fangfoto mit einem krätzigen Tonirgendwas konkurieren, das man vom letzten Selbstfindungstöpfern aus der Wallachei mitgebracht hat? Da stehen sich die Mädels schon wieder selber im Weg, wie du so schön gesagt hast.

Wenn ihr die Neigung zu angeln habt, dann lebt sie aus und das nach Kräften. Den sinnlos vor sich hinmeditierenden, modelierenden und plakativ menstruierenden Geschlechtsgenossinnen ist eh nicht zu helfen, denn sie wissen nicht, was sie wirklich wollen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du hast es versaut, daß wäre überhaupt nicht aufgefallen!
> 
> Die kleine Schmerle wäre locker als Anglerin durchgegangen: langhaarig, optisch...nennen wir es rustikal, und 'ne Fahne hat sie ja wohl auch meistens...#h


 
|rotwerden


----------



## kati48268 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, ist das aber auch ein Seiltanz bei Euch! Sten, was bist Du jetzt wieder für eins? Bei Deinem Nick würde ich sagen: Männchen, das "in" am "Konserviererin" liest sich wiederum nicht danach.
> 
> Verwirrte Grüße!









Sten ist durch und durch metrosexuell & dazu noch unentschlossen wohin die Reise geht.
Was glaubst du, was die wahre Ursache für das hier
http://www.taz.de/!111922/
ist?!


----------



## Isarfischerin (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Ja dann... so gesehen angeln doch sehr viel mehr Frauen, als ursprünglich gedacht, ist es nicht schön, was alles als Licht kommt, wenn man nur erst mal darüber redet? Da wärst zunächst einmal Du, Kati, Du bist ja offensichtlich auch bereit, zur Frau in Dir zu stehen, jedenfalls, wenn es darum geht, andere Mädels in den Wald zu begleiten.

Und Herr und Frau Sten sind auch nochmal eine Dame mehr. Wenn das so weitergeht, dann können wir den Thread hier schließen, denn brauchts dann sich nicht mehr :-D.


----------



## kati48268 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Du bist ja offensichtlich auch bereit, zur Frau in Dir zu stehen, ...


Isi... |splat2:


----------



## Bobster (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

*Wir werden allerdings beim moderieren ganz verstärkt ein Augenmerk darauf haben, dass dieser eigentlich für Frauen vorgesehene Thread nicht in irgendeiner Art und Weise entgleist, so dass sich unsere angelnden Damen da nicht mehr wohlfühlen würden.*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2214370&postcount=1


----------



## phirania (19. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Spaßbremse.....|rolleyes
Dabei ist Kati gerade dabei,seine Haarpracht zu lockern.....


----------



## Andal (20. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Vom Mann in der Frau habe ich ja ein vage Vorstellung und noch schemenhafte Erinnerungen, wie das sein kann. Aber Frau im Mann, Kati frisch onduliert??? Das wird jetzt aber etwas... strange!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, ist das aber auch ein Seiltanz bei Euch! Sten, was bist Du jetzt wieder für eins? Bei Deinem Nick würde ich sagen: Männchen, das "in" am "Konserviererin" liest sich wiederum nicht danach.
> 
> Verwirrte Grüße!



Das "in" repräsentiert meine sozial-geschlechtliche Ambivalenz-ich koche gerne und trage edles Geschmeide!#h




kati48268 schrieb:


> Sten ist durch und durch metrosexuell & dazu noch unentschlossen wohin die Reise geht.
> Was glaubst du, was die wahre Ursache für das hier
> http://www.taz.de/!111922/
> ist?!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GryQiamGxpY

|rotwerden


----------



## Isarfischerin (20. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GryQiamGxpY





Sehr schönes Beispiel, Sten (oder Stan?), erlesen.



Kann es sein, daß hier Weibsvolk anwesend ist?



Schwesterliche Grüße!


----------



## bodden15 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo,
ich geselle mich Junganglerin einfach mal hier zu euch dazu. 

Schwesterliche Grüße zurück!
bodden15


----------



## Isarfischerin (20. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Servus, wie schön, noch eine angelnde Frau (Oh, ich hasse, hasse, hasse diese Autokorrekturfunktion meines Smartphones, es hat jetzt eben "angelnde" mit empörungswürdigstem Selbstbewusstsein zu "mangelnde" gemacht. Das kann doch wohl kaum wahr sein!). 

Beste Grüße aus dem tiefen Süden!


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ein freudscher Fehl... 
_oh, das gibt Mecker _




(ich bin jetzt hier raus und lass die Mädels samt Sten unter sich)
#h


----------



## bodden15 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein freudscher Fehl...



Verzeih mir, aber jetzt muss ich mal als Nordlicht ganz blöd fragen, was ist das |kopfkrat?

Grüße #h
bodden15


----------



## Andal (20. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freud’scher_Versprecher

Und weil es vom Sigi Freud, dem ollen Syphillitiker ist, gehts auch regelmäßig tief unter die Gürtellinie.


----------



## bodden15 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Danke für die Aufklärung!!


----------



## Andal (20. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Bitte sehr!

Bei Freud sollte man eben immer bedenken. Er bezieht alles und jedes auf den Sex und Sex ist bei ihm der Ausgang von allem und jedem. Der gute Sigi war scheinbar sehr von Reizen überflutet.


----------



## bodden15 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hier lernt man anscheinend nicht nur beim Thema Angeln dazu ;-). Es lebe die ganzzeitliche Denkweise


----------



## phirania (20. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Na denn mal herzlich willkommen hier on Board Bodden 15....#h#h


----------



## Honeyball (23. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

...aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass wir hier den Frauen alles durchgehen lassen, egal, ob sie angeln, mangeln, oder sich von einer Ferkelei zur anderen hangeln!!! :m


Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Nun, zu zweit - auch mit einer anderen Frau - macht mir das schon auch nichts mehr aus.
> ...
> So - also zu zweit - hatte ich schon überhaupt keine unguten Gefühle mehr.
> ...
> Leider hat sie sich jetzt als Ersatz für den Gatterich ein Pferd gekauft und damit auch kein Bedürfnis mehr


----------



## Ines (23. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Well, das ist verdient. :q


----------



## Isarfischerin (24. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ja, hackt nur alle auf mir herum! Da schreibt man in aller Bescheidenheit höchst ernstgemeinte und äußerst wißbegierige Beiträge und freut sich auf ebensolche Antworten und schon baumelt man am obersten Ast des obersten Baumes ganz oben im Wald!

Puh, was bin ich aber auch enttäuscht, jetzt :q

Beste Grüße


----------



## phirania (24. September 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ja Ja,wenn man sich über die armen Pferde hermacht.....#d


----------



## Bazonda821 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo,
ich bin hier neu un stell mich mal kurz vor: ich komme aus Mannheim, bin 31 (weiblich) extra Hallo an die weibliche Fraktion hier! Ich bin gerade bei Angelschein, habe aber schon oft im Urlaub und als Kind / Jugendliche viel geangelt. Seit ca. 2 Wochen schau ich mich bei euch im Forum um. Die Unterhaltung hier hab ich mal quergelesen und komm um eine Frage nicht rum: Wie viele Frauen haben wir denn hier so?


----------



## wusel345 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Auch wenn ich keine Frau bin möchte ich dich im AB ganz herzlich begrüßen. Damen dürften einige im Board sein, aber ich glaube, viele lesen einfach nur mit und trauen sich nicht, sich zu outen. Eigentlich schade, denn wir Kerle beissen nun wirklich nicht |supergri Sollte es wirklich mal all zu schlimm werden, dann gibts ja noch die Admins, die auf das "schwache Geschlecht" aufpassen wie die Höllenhunde auf die gequälten Seelen. |supergri

Also, viel Spaß hier, lass die Finger über die Tastatur fliegen und bringe dich in unserer Gemeinschaft mit ein.


----------



## Lunosch (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Dann mal Hallo an die neue Geschlechtsgenossin. #h


----------



## KleinerWaller (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Von mir auch ein Hallo und herzlich Willkommen  

Es kommen doch immer mehr Frauen ins Forum, bin ja auch eine :m


----------



## honeybee (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Mich freut es, das immer mehr Frauen sich "outen" und in eine vermeintliche Männerdomäne vordringen.

Also herzlich willkommen


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Tja und meine bessere Hälfe hält sich seit ein paar dummen Antworten vor ein paar Monaten auf ihre Frage nach einem durchsichtigen Wirbel (den gibts wirklich) fern, hat sie neulich grade mal wieder bestätigt.
Auf der einen Seite schade, auf der anderen Seite....:g

Nichts destotrotz finde ich es immer noch schön wenn Frauen auch den Weg ans Wasser finden. Das ergibt immer wieder schöne & ernsthafte Gespräche, vor allem weil diese oft ein höheres Niveau haben.
Klingt für uns Männer nicht grade positiv, ist aber so...


----------



## forent (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Angeln ist prinzipiell keine Geschlechterfrage (OK, >90% der Angler sind Männer): Meinen Sohn z.B. hat's nie interessiert, meine Tochter war dagegen Feuer und Flamme.


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Mich freut es, das immer mehr Frauen sich "outen" und in eine vermeintliche Männerdomäne vordringen.




dem kann ich nur zustimmen, 
entsprechen habe ich heute eine junge frau, meines wissens nannte sie sich ronja, in unserem geliebten forum begrüßt, kaum hatte ich meinen post verschickt war sie auf wundersamer weise von der bildfläche verschwunden. |bigeyes
frauen... #d, die soll einer verstehen


----------



## Jonathan (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich finds toll, dass immer mehr Frauen dazu stehen, dass sie auch gerne Angeln. Ist doch toll, dass beide Geschlechter daran spaß haben und man demnächst nicht nur Männer am See sieht


----------



## Joleen (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich bin überzeugt, dass ich die meisten Karpfenangler in die Tasche stecke


----------



## phirania (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

na denn mal Herzliche Grüße nach Belgien....|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## xbsxrvxr (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

moin, von mir aus dürfte es gerne VIEL mehr angelnde frauen geben...ist immer ein sehr entspanntes angeln...
von den meisten angeldamen könnte man sich echt ne dicke scheibe abschneiden(die haben meisten nicht diesen unbedingten "fang-zwang"-jedenfalls nach meiner erfahrung...)

hier mal meine bessere hälfte...(leider kommt sie viel zu selten mit ans wasser)


----------



## xbsxrvxr (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

also, immer her mit bildern und berichten...#h


----------



## Ines (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Tolle Fotos, starke Frau! Das ist ja eine schöne anglerische Bandbreite, Respekt! #6


----------



## die-caro (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallochen #h

mensch hier gibts ja einen extra Thread für die Weiber :vik:
Dann möchte ich mich doch auch zu euch gesellen. Ich bin Caro und seitdem ich denken kann, leidenschaftliche Anglerin.

Achso und ich komme aus Brandenburg


----------



## Isarfischerin (4. März 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Servus Caro,

ja, es gibt sie, die Anglerinnen.

Schön, von Dir zu hören.

Beste Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## phirania (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Aber leider zu wenige Anglerinnen


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Also, wir angeln jetzt als Frauen in dritter Generation. Meine Großmutter hat meiner Mutter wohl einfach eine Angel gekauft, als sie noch klein war. Mutter brachte mir vor 30 Jahren das Angeln bei und inzwischen begleitet uns meine mittlerweile 13-jährige Tochter mit dem Jugendfischereischein. 

Mein Sohn ist aber auch infiziert. Viele Töchter haben gar nicht mehr so einen intensiven Kontakt zur Mutter durch z.B. Beruf und Kinder, Wohnort etc. 

Uns zieht es dann doch mindestens 2x die Woche gemeinsam ans Wasser, und das ist auch gut so. Eine schneidert manchmal rum, aber jede gönnt jeder alles und gelacht wird bis zum Bauchmuskelkrampf. 

Was wir zum Schmunzenl finden, sind natürlich die Belehrungen der Männer, denn wir fangen unsere Fische, wenn auch nicht immer gleich den Zielfisch auf Ansage!

Ich hoffe, die Tradition wird fortgesetzt... sehen wir dann. Wir haben aber schon drum gebeten!:vik:


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

die tochter eines freundes ist auch total angelbegeistert, und sie macht das echt verdammt gut!!! 
klasse#6

hier nochmal n oller dorsch, kleiner hecht und ne zu dünne mefo...


----------



## Laub10 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hallo
letztes jahr konnt ich meine tochter überreden zum fischen.Da wir jege menge spass am wasser hatten dauerte es nicht lange und meine Frau macht jetzt auch den Angelscheinwas aber sehr gut ist denn da ich beruflich sehr eingespannt bin kann die kleine jetzt auch wochentags mal fischen gehen#6


----------



## Casso (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Ich finde es cool, dass immer mehr Frauen oder auch Töchter und Freundinnen ebenfalls Spaß am Angeln finden. Bei mir wird das leider nie der Fall werden, denn meine bessere Hälfte bekommt schon einen Herzkasper wenn der Fisch mit Kopf auf dem Teller liegt. Selber fangen und zubereiten? Undenkbar! 

Aber hat auch was gutes, so muss ich mir den Angelplatz am Wasser bspw. nicht mit meiner Holden teilen. 

Gruß.


----------



## ewigerSchneider (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Brrrr ist ja ein schauderhafter Klischeethread hier.


----------



## Isarfischerin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Servus, Herr Schneider,

was genau meinst Du mit "Klischeethread"?

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## ewigerSchneider (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Hey Isarfischerin,

ich hab mir vorwiegend die ersten Seiten durchgelesen und finde, gut gemeint ist nicht gut gemacht.
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, die meisten gehen extrem unbeholfen damit um. Und einige Ansichten fand ich auch unter aller Kanone. Wenn diese Rollenverteilung noch so tief in den Köpfen drin steckt, dann will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen wie es bei den Leuten zu Hause vor sich geht.

Ich merke es oft am Wasser, wenn man sich mit Anglern unterhält, dass grundsätzlich in angesprochen werde und meine Freundin immer nur als schmuckes Beiwerk wahrgenommen wird.
In Angelläden das gleiche. Eine Frau die angelt ist gleich immer eine "starke Frau", irgend ein Exot. 
Bei einem Mann würde man nie auf die Idee kommen zu Fragen wie gerade er zum Angeln gekommen ist, oder nach dem Partner suchen der ihn mitnimmt, weil man nicht glaubt, dass er alleine ans Wasser geht. Oder einen extra Thread aufmachen...

Ich finde mit dem Bemühen sich besonders tolerant zu geben macht man die Barrieren nur noch deutlicher. Genau aus diesem Grund ist wohl auch keine Frau auf die Idee gekommen einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Brrrr ist ja ein schauderhafter Klischeethread hier.



Der sollte wohl extra für Frauen sein, damit sie unter sich sind aber hin und wieder treiben die Hormone auch Männer hier rein, die dann das Für und Wider eines Extra-Frauentrööts ausführlich erläutern.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Was ich eigentlich auch löschen sollte, damit die Damen wieder Ruhe haben..


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Oder als abschreckendes Beispiel stehen lassen.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Das überleg ich grade......


----------



## ewigerSchneider (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der sollte wohl extra für Frauen sein, damit sie unter sich sind aber hin und wieder treiben die Hormone auch Männer hier rein, die dann das Für und Wider eines Extra-Frauentrööts ausführlich erläutern.:m


 

also irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, dass überwiegend Männer den Thread befüllen.
Zumindest bis Seite 10, dann hab ich mir das weiterlesen gespart.
Bis dahin fand ich das Meinungsbild relativ gleichbleibend und unreflektiert.


----------



## Isarfischerin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Servus zurück, Herr Schneider!

Deine Überlegungen ehren Dich. 

Aber ich glaube, so schlimm ist das alles gar nicht. 

Wir Frauen, die wir angeln, nehmen das alles ziemlich entspannt - ich zumindest tue es und von den meisten meiner angelnden Kolleginnen nehme ich es an.

Ich z.B. habe mich daran gewöhnt, in Angelläden erst mal als "die mit der vom Mann zusammengestellten Einkaufsliste" wahrgenommen zu werden. Aber: Drei, vier Sätze von mir und die Herren Verkäufer wissen, daß ich selbst angle - und daß ich weiß, von was ich rede (naja, und in meinem Lieblingsangelladen kennen sie mich sowieso...). Soll ich mich jetzt darüber aufregen, daß ich erst nach einigen Sätzen für voll genommen werde? Neee, da hätte ich viel zu tun - genauso könnte ich mich darüber aufregen, daß frau in PKW-Werkstätten gerne mal als "Frauchen" wahrgenommen wird. 

Am Wasser übrigens hatte ich es noch nie mit irgendwelchen klischeebefeuerten von oben her geträufelten Reaktionen zu tun - weder mild nachsichtig noch ablehnend.

Ich gebe Dir im Übrigen völlig Recht, was Deine Einstellung zu einigen (wenigen) Posts betrifft. Geht mir aber ziemlich am Gesäß vorbei. Erstens deklassieren sich die Verfasser damit selbst - ziemlich peinlich für sie, aber so was von komplett uninteressant für die Menschheit. Und zweitens braucht es zu so einer Gesamtkonfiguration ("wie mag es bei diesen Leuten daheim zugehen?") immer zwei: Den Prachtpascha natürlich, aber auch eine, die sich das gefallen läßt. 

Mein abschließendes Fazit: Ich finds eher amüsant als verärgernd und deshalb plädiere ich für Freispruch: Lassen wir den Thread doch, wie er ist!

Beste Grüße von einer Betroffenen:
Der Isarfischerin


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Auch als bekennender Macho:
Da ich hier Adminrechte habe, schreibt mir einfach ne PN, wenns euch zu bunt wird (ging an die Mädels!).
Dann hau ich rein oder lösche. entsprechende Postings..

Aber eigentlich denke ich auch, dass ihr "groß genug" seid, das zu regeln..



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Und zweitens braucht es zu so einer Gesamtkonfiguration ("wie mag es bei diesen Leuten daheim zugehen?") immer zwei: Den Prachtpascha natürlich, aber auch eine, die sich das gefallen läßt.


Gefällt mir ;-))))


----------



## Isarfischerin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*

Servus Thomas,

vielleicht solltet Ihr den Thread anders nennen. Im Moment sieht er nicht nach "women only" aus, falls das mal gewünscht war.

Der Titel "Frauen angeln!!!" (insbesondere die drei Ausrufezeichen) liest sich tatsächlich mehr wie ein Gott-sei-uns-gnädig-jetzt-angeln-sie-auch-noch-Hilferuf und fordert kontroversierende Haltungen bestens heraus.

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln*

Siehe Eingangspost - war ja eigentlich für euch gedacht.

Und - zugegeben - kann halt nicht so aus meiner Machohaut.

Ausrufezeichen hab ich entfernt - ein bisschen Goodwill zeigen..


----------



## Isarfischerin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Frauen angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ein bisschen Goodwill zeigen..



Braver Bub!

*grinsundweg*


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Giggak (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Na hallo hallo ..

Jetzt musste ich erst mal die ganzen Seiten durch blättern.

Ich persönlich kann nur sagen das gerade in meinem alten Angelverein gerade mal 2 frauen waren und herrjeh das war meine Tante und meine Nichte.....

Na woran es liegt ist schwer zu sagen. Ich kann nur mal von mir sprechen. Ich komme aus einer Angelverrückten Familie ,bei uns haben alle Männer einen Schein. Ich war zwar als ich klein war immer mit am Wasser aber richtig zugetraut wurde mir das Angeln nie. Die typischen sprüche waren immer zu hören.. ne lass mal mit dem Wurm machst dich doch nur dreckig... 

Und dennoch hab ich mit 14 meinen Schein gemacht und angel seid dem regelmässig. ( hüst hüst mit bessere Erfolg wie die Herren meiner Sippe) 

Leider merke auch immer wieder das man als ANgelnde Frau nicht ernst genommen wird, das fänd leider schon im Angelladen an. 
Man(n) traut den Damen nicht zu das sie wissen was sie da machen. Mich stört das selbst wenig da es mich nicht weiter juckt wenn dummer sprüche oder witzelde bermerkungen kommen ( ich spreche dafür halt fliessen sarkassmuss und ironisch). 
Kann mir aber gut vorstellen das viele Frauen das nervt und auch abschreckt. 

Tja ich denk mal das liegt einfach an den grundfesten der Menschheit. Der Mann der Jäger und Sammler....


----------



## Giggak (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

so und ich geh jetzt Spinner und Blinker sortieren für morgen :q:q:q


----------



## Isarfischerin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Servus, Saskia,

lass Dich nicht ärgern. Die Jungs in den Angelläden werden sich an uns gewöhnen müssen, das braucht halt seine Zeit. Auch wenn schwierig ist....

Grüße, 
Isarfischerin


----------



## Giggak (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Moin Isarfischerin,

ach mich juckt das wenig.. ich punkte wenn ich das denn will mit Fachwissen und schlagfertigkeit. 

Es ist immer nur schön zusehen wenn man in die kleine läden zu zweit geht und sich alle gleich um den Herren kümmern und über alles möglich reden. Ich finds herrlich wen ich dan gezielt was frage und nur erschrockene Gesichter kommen .

Tja die süsse kleine mit den langen Haaren hat Ahnung vom Angeln ne is es denn möglich |muahah:


----------



## Isarfischerin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

:m :m :m


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Ich stellte soeben fest, dass im örtlichen Angelladen nur Frauen arbeiten.


----------



## Giggak (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

na das ist dochauch mal was.
Ich lönnte ja jetzt mal erklären warum es garnicht so falsch ist Frauen das machen zu lassen........:q


----------



## Rudelgurke (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Vielleicht weil Sie in jedem Fall nur freundlicher sein können (müssen), als manch einer der hiesigen Ladenbesitzer.


----------



## Hann. Münden (30. Mai 2014)

**

Frauen - Die Rutenpflege, die Rutenpflege.


----------



## sadako (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*



Giggak schrieb:


> Leider merke auch immer wieder das man als ANgelnde Frau nicht ernst genommen wird, das fänd leider schon im Angelladen an.
> Man(n) traut den Damen nicht zu das sie wissen was sie da machen.



Was meinst Du, wie witzig das erst ist, wenn man als Frau auch noch in einem Angelladen arbeitet |supergri|supergri|supergri 
Da gibt`s den ein oder anderen "Experten", der den Laden vorsichtshalber lieber nochmal verlässt und am nächsten Tag wiederkommt, wenn dann endlich der männliche Kollege vor Ort ist und ihn auch wirklich adäquat beraten kann. |rolleyes

Andererseits erfährt man mittlerweile doch wirklich schon erstaunlich viel Zuspruch. Manchmal geht mir diese überschwängliche Akzeptanz aber auch schon fast wieder auf den Sender. (Und gleich kommen sie wieder angerannt: "Euch kann man`s aber auch nie recht machen, oder?" :m) 
Mir geht`s einfach nur um`s Angeln und den Riesenspaß, den ich dabei hab. Dass da immer so ein Bohei darum gemacht wird, war mir schon immer ein Rätsel. Schließlich ist es dem Fisch unter`m Strich ja auch piepegal, ob er nun von Frau oder Mann gefangen wird.

Edit: Hab gerade entdeckt, dass in den letzten paar Kommentaren ja schon das Thema der weiblichen Fachkräfte in Angelläden aufgenommen wurde. Dann passt`s ja #6


----------



## Julia (2. November 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Hi 

Ist ja toll, dass es hier auch noch mehr angelnde Frauen gibt.

Bin vor 5 Jahren durch meinen damaligen Freund zum Angeln gekommen und habe sofort Blut geleckt. Leider fehlt mir heute oft die Zeit. Studium, arbeiten, Familie und (neuer) Freund kosten schon eine Menge Zeit.

Mit Männern habe ich eigentlich kaum Probleme. Wenn ein Möchte-Gern-Ich-zeig-Dir-wie-das-geht--Cowboy kommt, merkt der schnell, dass er damit bei mir nicht weit kommt... Im Angelladen kennt man mich mittlerweile auch sehr gut, das ist überhaupt kein Problem.

Meistens sind es eher Spaziergänger und Nicht-Angler, die große Augen machen und gaffen.

Liebe Grüße,
Julia


----------



## phirania (2. November 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Moin Moin.
Herzlich Willkommen hier im Board. #h#h#h


----------



## Julia (2. November 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Vielen Dank! #h


----------



## Guppy-Lilly (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Hallo angelnde Frauen aus Ratingen / Düsseldorf und Umgebung. Falls es euch wirklich gibt, meldet euch bei mir. Lasst zusammen die Ufer unsicher machen. Keiner aus meinem Verwandtschafts-oder Freundeskreis hat auch nur das geringste Interesse daran. Ich komme mir vor wie ein Freak. Extra einem Angelverein beitreten möchte ich nicht. Und allein am Ufer stehen ist auch öde, nachts sowieso... Also!!!!!!!! Helft mir meine guten Vorsätze für 2015 zu erfüllen und endlich wieder ne Angel auszuwerfen...


----------



## Rosi (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Frauen angeln!!!*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> In Angelläden das gleiche. Eine Frau die angelt ist gleich immer eine "starke Frau", irgend ein Exot.



He, na und? Ist sie ja auch.
Bei mir haben sich leider alle schon daran gewöhnt.:m

Rate mal wie es einem Kindergärtner ergeht, oder einer männlichen Krankenschwester, wie nennt man die eigentlich? Schwester Frank geht nicht, Bruder auch nicht....hm.


----------



## kuestentanne (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Krankenpfleger nennt man die. 
Kindergärtner sind wichtig. Hier in Stockholm versucht man jetzt gezielt, mehr Männer auszubilden und einzustellen. 
Meine Tochter hat einen in ihrer Gruppe und ich finde, dass merkt man speziell bei den Jungs. 

Aber zurück zum Angeln. 
Letzte Woche kam eine Statistik raus für Schweden. 
1,5 Millionen aktive Angler (also Leute,  die regelmäßig angeln gehen, irgendwann mal geangelt haben sie fast alle schon) gibt es hier und der Frauenanteil beträgt stolze 25 Prozent. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## W-Lahn (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*



Julia schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ist ja toll, dass es hier auch noch mehr angelnde Frauen gibt.
> 
> ...



Wieso faken eigentlich so viele "weibliche" Anglerboarder ihr Profilbild?

http://www.organicauthority.com/women-adopt-the-rhythm-method-via-smartphones/


----------



## Trollwut (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Wieso faken eigentlich so viele "weibliche" Anglerboarder ihr Profilbild?
> 
> http://www.organicauthority.com/women-adopt-the-rhythm-method-via-smartphones/



Bild hat n Wasserzeichen von ner deutschen Seite drauf - also nicht vorschnell urteilen.
Aber is halt so, Männer lügen bei der Größe, Frauen beim aussehn (Oder Gewicht) :m


----------



## W-Lahn (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bild hat n Wasserzeichen von ner deutschen Seite drauf - also nicht vorschnell urteilen.
> Aber is halt so, Männer lügen bei der Größe, Frauen beim aussehn (Oder Gewicht) :m



Das Bild wird auch noch auf anderen Webseiten verwendet und in diversen deutschen Foren, ist also ziemlich sicher ein Fake


----------



## Rosi (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Tja und da wurde wieder mal ein Mensch mit Menstruationshintergrund entlarvt, oder wie?


----------



## ValiAngie (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Frauenangeln???? Wo ist der Unterschied zum "MÄNNERANGELN"?

Ach ja: Frauen bleiben nüchtern dabei!!!


----------



## kreuzass (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*



ValiAngie schrieb:


> Frauenangeln???? Wo ist der Unterschied zum "MÄNNERANGELN"?
> 
> Ach ja: Frauen bleiben nüchtern dabei!!!



|muahah: 

Also nüchtern betrachtet hat "nüchtern" aus dem Mund einer Frau ja auch, zumindest in gewissen Phasen, eine relative Bedeutung.

/edith
Und NEIN, das meine ich damit jetzt nicht, denn soweit hatte ich ursprünglich auch garnicht gedacht.


----------



## Rosi (7. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*



ValiAngie schrieb:


> Frauenangeln???? Wo ist der Unterschied zum "MÄNNERANGELN"?
> 
> Ach ja: Frauen bleiben nüchtern dabei!!!



Naja, ich würde es nicht auf die Trinkgewohnheiten reduzieren wollen. Frauen sind auch besser organisiert, variabel in Bezug auf die Ausstattung, kreativ und geben ein passendes Erscheinungsbild ab. Oder würdest du in Tarnklamotten der Anglerherde folgen und dabei deinen halben Hausstand ans Wasser schleppen?|supergri


----------



## Edelgard225 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich heute angemeldet und bin sofort, dank Thomas, hier auf diesem Thread gelandet.
Als 10 jährige habe ich mit meinen Brüdern in den Ferien geangelt und hab auch einen kleinen Karpfen erwischt. Stolz wie Oskar nahm ich mir vor später auch richtig angeln zu gehen. Daraus wurde nicht viel. Heirat, Kinder usw. ...da hat man nicht viel Zeit.
Vor 3 Jahren überlegte ich, was ich noch alles in meinem Leben machen wollte und da hab ich kurz entschlossen meinen Fischereischein gemacht.
Stellt euch vor eine Alte huiiii Ältere zwischen jungen Burschen. Ich büffelte wie wild um mich nicht zu blamieren und hab es sehr gut geschafft.
Nun ging es an die Praxis. Da muss ich gestehen, dass ein alter Sportsfreund mir geholfen hat und wir im Garten Ruten werfen geübt haben. Nach 2 Gläsern Wein konnte ich das prima. Dann nach Genhodder zum Forellen fischen.
Ich hatte 5 Stück und er 13 Forellen geangelt. 
Ein High light!!!!!
Danach ging ich mit meiner Enkelin und auch sehr oft alleine dort hin. Schön wäre es, wenn ich hier Gleichgesinnte kennen lernen würde.
Also meine Herren, auch in uns steckt so was wie.... die Fischerin......
Nehmt es mit Humor wenn Frauen am Ufer stehen und angeln. Über ein freundliches " Petri Heil " freuen wir uns.

herzlichst eure Edelgard


----------



## schmidtco (17. August 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Hier ist noch ein anscheinend seltenes Exemplar einer angelnden Frau. Ich habe im Jahr 2000 aus freien Stücken den Angelschein gemacht und habe mich dann auch direkt in einem Angelverein angemeldet in dem ich mittlerweile erste Vorsitzende bin. Ja ihr habt richtig gelesen. Ich bin von den Männern des Angelvereins gewählt worden, habe mich auch nicht um den Job gerissen, aber nun bin ich es eben. Und was soll ich euch sagen, nicht nur das angeln alleine macht Spass sondern auch in Gemeinschaft. Wir sind leider nur 2 Frauen im Verein, die angeln aber begeistert. Wollte dieses Jahr ein Angeltag nur für Frauen (auch ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft) veranstalten, aber es war leider keine Resonanz. Wahrscheinlich lag es an der Werbung, denn Angelscheine machen hier eigentlich immer sehr viele Frauen, weiss nur nicht wo diese nun angeln. Wie dem auch sei, Petri Heil aus dem AC Rotauge e.V Remscheid (wir haben auch eine Homepage, einfach mal googlen). LG Conny


----------



## Casso (21. August 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Dann heiße ich dich herzlich willkommen in diesem manchmal sehr chaotischen Forum. Es lohnt sich aber dennoch vorbei zu schauen. 

Ich selber habe überhaupt nichts gegen angelnde Frauen, ganz im Gegenteil! Was mir jedoch immer öfter auffällt ist, dass sich die Frauen in ihrer "belächelten Rolle" ganz wohl zu fühlen scheinen. Schließlich reiten sie grundsätzlich auf jeglichen Klischees herum und erwähnen dass sie durchaus angeln können, obwohl sie weiblich sind. 

Das Thema ist mittlerweile mehr als ausgelutscht. Frauen die sich in der Berufswelt etabliert haben, haben dies auch beim Angeln getan. Man muss es nicht immer und immer wieder durchkauen.


----------



## Riesenangler (21. August 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

So wahnsinnig selten  sind angelnde Frauen nun auch wieder nicht. Bei uns im Verein haben wir, wenn ich richtig zähle, fünf aktive Anglerinnen und es werden mehr.
Und die Mädels haben es Faustdick hinter den Ohren.
Ich bin einmal als Sektoraufsicht im Frauenblock unterwegs gewesen. Was die sich da um die Ohren gehauen haben, das treibt jedem Kerl die Schamesröte ins Gesicht.


----------



## Jose (21. August 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*



Casso schrieb:


> ...Was mir jedoch immer öfter auffällt ist, dass sich die Frauen in ihrer "belächelten Rolle" ganz wohl zu fühlen scheinen. Schließlich reiten sie grundsätzlich auf jeglichen Klischees herum und erwähnen dass sie durchaus angeln können, obwohl sie weiblich sind.
> ...





Riesenangler schrieb:


> So wahnsinnig sind angelnde Frauen nun auch wieder nicht....




männer #q


----------



## Riesenangler (21. August 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Korrigiert. Sorry.


----------



## Andal (21. August 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Ja interessiert es denn die Fische, wer am anderen Ende der Schnur steht? Wenn ja, dann müssen wir wohl bald den Trööt für geschlechtlich Undefinierte haben. |wavey:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. August 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja interessiert es denn die Fische, wer am anderen Ende der Schnur steht? Wenn ja, dann müssen wir wohl bald den Trööt für geschlechtlich Undefinierte haben. |wavey:



Lass mal lieber..BSE des 21Jhd.in Form des alltäglichen Genderwahnsinns, reicht bereits bis zum erbrechen.

Das auch noch beim Angeln und ich verbrenn mein Tackle und gründe eine Widerstandsgruppe für Normale.


----------



## pennfanatic (21. August 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja interessiert es denn die Fische, wer am anderen Ende der Schnur steht? Wenn ja, dann müssen wir wohl bald den Trööt für geschlechtlich Undefinierte haben. |wavey:



Fische interessiert das nicht, aber die Industrie stellt sich drauf ein. Habe im Handel schon rosa und lila Ruten und rollen gesehen!


----------



## Riesenangler (21. August 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Und die verkaufen sich wie geschnitten Brot.


----------



## Rosi (21. August 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Es ist immer wieder lustig, hier mal reinzuschauen|supergri
Klar interessiert es die Fische, ob sie mit Pinkirolle gefangen wurden und gepflegte Fingernägel ihnen den ollen Köder sanft aus dem Maule entfernten! Mit selbstverständlich feuchten Fingern. 
Kerle haben von solch Feinheiten halt wenig Ahnung. Aber super, daß sie manchmal darüber nachdenken.:m


----------



## Casso (22. August 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*



Jose schrieb:


> männer #q



Jose #q

Wenn du schon zitierst, dann richtig und nicht so dass mein Beitrag in einem falschen Licht dasteht. Ich bin *gegen* diese permanente Diskussion ob Frau oder Mann nun besser ist oder was auch immer. Und der von dir zitierte Teil meines Beitrags spiegelt meine objektive Meinung wieder. Von daher ab und an einfach mal nachdenken und dem Mod-Posten gerecht werden ...


----------



## phirania (22. August 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Fische interessiert das nicht, aber die Industrie stellt sich drauf ein.  Habe im Handel schon rosa und lila Ruten und rollen gesehen!

Und es gibt genügend,( auch männliche Angelkollegen die stehen drauf )....


----------



## Schleie60 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Hi Jungs Das Leben ist schön. Bin schon was älter bin dieses Jahr 60 geworden u.fing 1969 an mit Vater im Spreewald auf Aal und von da  an habe ich mich freiwillig zum Tauwurm suchen gemeldet. Die Zeit ging ins Land und ein MANN musste her und guckte mir ein tollen HECHT aus.Ich war 18 und er 29 Jahre. Was für ein Gerede...... Das wird nie was, die ist zu jung die haut sowie ab..... Jetzt sind wir 40 Jahre verheiratet u das angeln ist immernoch Thema... Wann geht's los u wohin?  Und da wir inna Sippe alle super gerne Fisch essen, aber auch alles an Fisch gibs immer Überraschungen. Mein Leben ohne angeln, auch mehrere Tage am See, mit KÜCHE ,KÜHLSCHRANK, BIOTOILETTE, in JÄGERZELTE. SPITZENMÄSSIG. 

Wir hatten damals eigentlich nur die WÜRMER getauscht. ER wollte Nachts bleiben u bekam meine TAUWÜRMER. 

UND NAHM SEINE "  MISTWÜRMER."   für meinen Lieblingsfisch die SCHLEIE.
AUS DER WURMTAUSCHEREI SIND ZWEI HÜBSCHE TÖCHTER ENTSTANDEN 
JETZT  36 UND 31.


----------



## Schleie60 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

PS. Keine Probleme mit säubern u töten hatten einen Bauernhof. Da liegt es nahe schlachten zu lernen, was später auch mein Beruf geworden ist FLEISCHBESCHAUER. 
Und wer essen will, muss töten lassen oder selber machen.


----------



## Schleie60 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Du musst mit ihr im Sternenhimmel gucken u ein Glas Wein trinken, 
Ich bin ein Weib älterer Jahrgang u wenn wir am See mehre Tage bleiben dann gibs nichts schöneres einen SONNENUNTERGANG UND SONNENAUFGANG.


----------



## phirania (16. November 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Na denn mal willkommen im Board  Schleie 60. #h

Ja das Angeln ist eine Leidenschaft,die einen ein  Leben lang begleiten kann...


----------



## Schleie60 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Danke. Haste meine halbe Lebendsgeschichte gelesen, jetz ist dir bestimmt übel. Aber es kommt noch schlimmer. Am See sitzt jeder in  "SEINER ECKE" mit Sack u Pack. Treffen uns nur  zum Frühstück oder Abends für,n lecker Radler. Hauptsache jeder SEIN ZELT. Bin schon mal im Dunkeln unterwegs.... könnt was verpassen. Gehe noch arbeiten und am See ist die Pure Erholung. Keine Flimmerkiste, Tele aus, keine Postklingelei. Was für eine RUHE. Bei uns im Verein bin ich eine der aktivsten. Meine Mitstreiterinnen haben noch die Kinder zu Hause. 
Bin lieber Nachts, als am Tage unterwegs mit meinem Mann, der hat dann schon die Brote fertig und wenn ich Freitags Feierabend habe, dann gehts raus, meistens jedenfalls. DIR ALLES GUTE.


----------



## Bobster (17. November 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

'ne 60iger Schleie - wie schön |wavey:

 ..und Dir hier viel Spaß beim Meinungsaustausch übers angeln.


----------



## Schleie60 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Hi |kopfkrat 
Suche eigentlich jemand der sich mit Seitenbissanzeiger auskennt u dann noch von  "Helis" taugen die was hab da bei YouTube Video gesehen. Würde 
diese zum Feedern einsetzen.#h


----------



## Sandra 1972 (22. Januar 2017)

Als Anglerin möchte ich auch mal zu diesem Thema meinen Senf geben!
Ich finde es gut, das viele "Angler" sich wünschen, mit ihrer Partnerin zusammen am Wasser zu sitzen und dieses Hobby gemeinsam zu führen! Bei mir ist es das Gegenteil, ich geh angeln und der Mann meutert, er geht zwar mit und genießt die Natur und die Ruhe, doch wenn ein Fisch beißt, geht er weg, weil er es nicht sehen kann, das ein Tier getötet wird! Ich akzeptiere es und repektiere es, mache mich nicht darüber lustig, denn auch für mich ist es nicht leicht den Fisch abzuschlagen! Es ist nunmal ein Lebewesen, welches genauso viel Respekt verdient, wie ein Pferd, ein Hund oder ein Vogel! Deshalb fang ich auch nicht mehr Fisch, als ich für mich brauche. Soviel erst mal dazu! Ferner hab ich eine Angelgruppe für Frauen gegründet, und auch sehr viel zuspruch dafür bekommen. Oftmals wird in der Gruppe beklagt, das es Angler gibt die Frauen als Anglerinnen nicht ernst nehmen. Sie werden entweder angebaggert oder ausgelacht und das ist primitiv! Solange der Mann nicht lernt, die Frau als gleichwertigen Partner  zu sehen, wird die Frau nie aufhören sich über den Mann zu beschweren! Oftmals ist das Bild zu sehen, das der Mann die Frau belehrt, wie sie angeln soll, und es wird ihr unter die Nase gerieben, was sie falsch macht! Denkt mal über das Verhalten nach!  Wie oft komm ich an einen See, an dem ich leere Maisdosen, Bierdosen, Plastikbeutel ect. vorfinde!!!! Dann denke ich mir im stillen, soso dem Mann sein Hobby....haben wir nicht gelernt, unseren Müll mitzunehmen, damit die Umwelt sauber und die Tiere gesund bleiben????? NEIN, das ist manchen Angler Wurscht, da wird sich beim Karpefenansitz das Zelt aufgestellt, ein Kaffe gekocht, ne Tüte Maggi Suppe aufgegossen, vor dem "Schlafen" noch ein Bier gezischt, `ach ja die kaputte Montage, kann ich auch morgen noch wegräumen`gedacht und am nächsten Morgen ist der Biss, die Aufregung groß, alle guten Vorsätze vergessen, der Fisch ins Auto geworfen und ab nach Hause, um stolz der Frau zu prahlen, den hab ich gefangen! All der Müll, Montagereste ect. ist vergessen und wartet heut noch auf den Angler! Sowas regt mich auf, die Rücksichtslosigkeit, mit der mancher Angler sein Hobby betreibt! All die anderen die es vernünftig tun sind auch nicht damit gemeint! Also so viel zu dem Thema, Pro und Contra zu einer Frau am Gewässer! ;-)


----------



## JottU (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Das ist jetzt aber nicht Mann-Frau abhänig. Oder?


----------



## phirania (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Good Posting...#6#6#6

Und erst mal Willkommen im Board hier.#h
Vieles ist schon wahr was du da an anprangerts.
Aber Männer sind auch nur Menschen
Auch wenn einige wie Neanderthaler erscheinen.


----------



## rippi (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Ich finde es auch dreist und abartig und mir ist es auch immer ein bisschen peinlich für mein Geschlecht wenn sich Angler daneben benehmen, am Wasser pöbeln, saufen, Sachen zerstören oder ihren Müll entsorgen. Ich meine Leute! Dafür gibt es Bus und Bahn.


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*



> All der Müll, Montagereste ect. ist vergessen und *wartet heut noch auf  den Angler*! Sowas regt mich auf, die Rücksichtslosigkeit, mit der  mancher Angler sein Hobby betreibt! All die anderen die es vernünftig  tun sind auch nicht damit gemeint! Also so viel zu dem Thema, *Pro und  Contra zu einer Frau am Gewässer*! ;-)



Ich kenne viele männliche Angler, die in solchen Fällen das Zeug dann in einen Müllsack packen und entsorgen.

Oh jeh, ich vergaß, Müll runterbringen ist ja Männersache.


----------



## Justsu (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Finde ich aber auch ganz schön daneben... 

auf der einen Seite Gleichberechtigung für Frauen fordern und Vorurteile ggü. Frauen verurteilen und auf der anderen Seite "die Männer" pauschal angreifen und Vorurteile gegenüber Karpfenanglern schüren!;+ 

...tatsächlich soll es sogar karpfenangelnde Damen geben, die dazu auch noch abends ein Bier zischen!|bigeyes ...hab' ich gehört!

Und was das "nicht ernstnehmen" angeht... ich würde einfach mal behaupten, dass 90% aller Angler/Innen 90% aller anderen Angler/Innen nicht ernst nehmen! 

Jeder weiß doch immer alles am besten, das ist doch sehr weit verbreitet und das ist unabhängig vom Geschlecht des Gegenübers!

Bitte nicht übel nehmen, aber vielleicht einfach mal "drüber nachdenken"...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*



rippi schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch dreist und abartig und mir ist es auch immer ein bisschen peinlich für mein Geschlecht wenn sich Angler daneben benehmen, am Wasser pöbeln, saufen, Sachen zerstören oder ihren Müll entsorgen. Ich meine Leute! Dafür gibt es Bus und Bahn.



Dreisst, das Angler ihren Müll entsorgen ? :g:g


----------



## rippi (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dreisst, das Angler ihren Müll entsorgen ? :g:g


Ja dreist. Ich finde es total dreist, wenn jemand erst sein Angeln auspackt und dann anfängt seinen Elektroschrott, wie Autobatterien, im Wald nebenan ntsorgt. Dafür gibt es wi angemerkt Bus und Bahn.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*



rippi schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch dreist und abartig und mir ist es auch immer ein bisschen peinlich für mein Geschlecht wenn sich Angler daneben benehmen ...


Wie kommst du auf so einfach auf dein Geschlecht? Sieht man nicht allein in der Unterhose ...

Meine Frau sagt immer: Männer und Männchen ; mit der letzteren Sorte will sie nichts zu tun haben.
So verstehe ich zumindest den Post von Sandra 1972 auch.


----------



## rippi (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf so einfach auf dein Geschlecht? Sieht man nicht allein in der Unterhose ...
> 
> Meine Frau sagt immer: Männer und Männchen ; mit der letzteren Sorte will sie nichts zu tun haben.
> So verstehe ich zumindest den Post von Sandra 1972 auch.


Also grundsätzlich eignen sich Karyogramme dazu, einfach das Gonosomenpaar raussuchen und ablesen und schon hat man sein Geschlecht ermittelt.
Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Rosi (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*



Schleie60 schrieb:


> Wir hatten damals eigentlich nur die WÜRMER getauscht. ER wollte Nachts bleiben u bekam meine TAUWÜRMER.
> UND NAHM SEINE "  MISTWÜRMER."   für meinen Lieblingsfisch die SCHLEIE.
> AUS DER WURMTAUSCHEREI SIND ZWEI HÜBSCHE TÖCHTER ENTSTANDEN
> JETZT  36 UND 31.



He, so schreibt das Leben und es ist gut so.#h


----------



## Stefan R. (14. September 2017)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

So, dann will ich auch mal den ersten Beitrag verfassen:

Ich habe vor etwa sieben Jahren meinen Jagdschein gemacht. Vor sechs Jahren wollte ich den Angelschein machen. Spontan hat sich mein Weibchen dann mit "eingeklinkt" und wir machten den Schein zusammen. Sie hatte vorher weder mit der Jagd noch mit der Fischerei etwas zu tun.

Mittlerweile hat auch sie seit Jahren den Jagdschein und wir haben gemeinsam ein kleines Jagdrevier gepachtet.

Dieses Wochenende gehen wir, wie immer gemeinsam, in ein Angelwochenende am Rhein.

Sie schießt ihr Wild und angelt ihre Fische genauso wie ich es auch mache. Sie versorgt ihre Strecke selbständig und professionell.

Klar gab es anfangs "komische" Blicke, als sie mit ihrem Knallstock auf dem Rücken mit dem Rad ins Revier fuhr.

Den einzigen Unterschied, den ich bis jetzt feststellen konnte, ist die Tatsache, das sie mit ihrer "zierlichen Figur" den geschossenen Bock nicht ohne Weiteres selbst in die Kühlung gehangen bekommt. Da hilft man dann halt eben.

Was mir in beiden Hobbys auffält, ist die Tatsache, das Frauen mehr Achtung vor der Kreatur haben. Das Thema Waidgerechtigkeit wird mehr gelebt. 

C&R käme für mein Weibchen niemals in Frage. Was zu dumm oder zu langsam ist, landet auf dem Teller!

In der Jagd sind mittlerweile mehr Frauen etabliert, wie in der Angelei. Bei bestimmten Drückjagden erlebe ich Frauenquoten von rund 20%. Da hat es sich einfach eingespielt. Stammtischparolen gegen Frauen in der Jagd oder wildes "rumgebalze" gibt es dort heute kaum noch.

Ich denke, in einigen Jahren wird es in der Fischerei ähnlich aussehen.


----------



## DrDosenbier (14. September 2017)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Diese Entwicklung kann ich bestätigen. War neulich in Potsdam bei einer Fischereischeinprüfung zugegen, fast die Hälfte der Prüflinge waren weiblich. Naja, und meine Große (11 Jahre) ist inzwischen auch fest im Hobby drin.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. September 2017)

*AW: Der Thread für Anglerinnen: Frauen angeln*

Ich denke das mit mehr Achtung vor der Kreatur kann man so nicht auf Frauen oder Männer beziehen. Es kommt dir jetzt nur so vor, da es ja kaum Frauen gibt die Jagen oder Angeln. Ist ja dann auch klar, dass es weniger Negativbeispiele gibt.

 Damals als ich gerade meinen Angelschein habe, hatte ich aber auch noch nicht die Achtung vor einem Fisch wie heute. Für mich war das Wohl des Fisches eher unwichtig. 

 Aber jetzt, seit ich wieder angle, hat sich das komplett geändert. Ich bin letztens sogar für 10 kleine Rotaugen vom Angelplatz nach Hause gefahren, nur damit ich sie in den Setzkescher werfen konnte. Und das obwohl ichn großen Eimer dabei hatte. Gibt Leute, die haben da null Hemmungen und lassen die Fische, auch wenns nur kleine sind, ewig in so nem Eimer. Kann ich mir nicht angucken die armen Viecher.


----------

